# The Lenovo Ideapad Y500 Thread



## n3rd (Feb 3, 2013)

*www.lenovo.com/images/products/laptops/ideapad/y-series/y500-hero-ribbon.jpg​
*About:* If you're looking for a feature-rich laptop that's good for high-performance multimedia, extreme gaming, and other graphics, audio and processor intensive applications, look no further than the IdeaPad Y500.

*Specs:*

NVIDIA® GeForce® GT650M-SLi 2GB supports the latest DirectX® 11 games and HD video editing 
Dolby® Home Theater® v4, for full impact surround sound with premium JBL® speakers 
Blu-ray Disc™ player/writer 
Ultrabay: an interchangeable bay that can be instantly swapped out for dual graphics capability, increased storage space or an additional fan for cooling 
Integrated 720p HD webcam and a dual digital array microphone for crystal clear webchat 
Intelligent TouchPad, optimized for Windows 8 with easy scroll, zoom and rotate functions 
HDMI out, two USB 2.0 ports, one USB 3.0 port 
3rd generation Intel® Core™ i7 processor 
FHD (1920x1080) Anti-Glare 16:9 widescreen display 
1TB HDD storage and optional 16GB SSD 
*
Dimensions:*
The 15.6″ model weighs 2.7  kg with 387 x 259 x 36 mm dimensions. 


*Warranty:*
1 Year Warranty (Onsite + ADP)

*Owners:*


n3rd
anupam_pb
anikesh102
vignesh92
avs
himanshuchopra
jamiejako
sougat
sanemate
prateeks
scudmissile007
techno_chrat
badgeabhishek
entrana


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Price?


----------



## techofreako (Feb 3, 2013)

^^ 65K


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

techofreako said:


> ^^ 65K


Great, that's the alienware config right? Some cheats they are.


----------



## anikesh102 (Feb 3, 2013)

I was waiting 4 this thread to start.... does anyone else have this laptop???


----------



## vigneshn92 (Feb 3, 2013)

anikesh102 said:


> I was waiting 4 this thread to start.... does anyone else have this laptop???


Yup i do ! have been replying on the samsung thread to a few questions abt this lappy. Good 2 see this thread !


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 3, 2013)

@n3rd : So ...... you created the thread before i could.... hmmmm

I got my laptop yesterday from Flipkart after waiting for 9 days


----------



## anikesh102 (Feb 3, 2013)

@vigneshn92 i know u.. we talked at lenovo forum about touchpad remember???

@anupam_pb what is the manfgd date of ur laptop????


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 3, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> @n3rd : So ...... you created the thread before i could.... hmmmm
> 
> I got my laptop yesterday from Flipkart after waiting for 9 days



How is the display? Is it too small? What about heat on top and bottom of laptop?


----------



## anikesh102 (Feb 3, 2013)

1- with zoom
2- without zoom

So it doesn't matter.... what resolution is...


----------



## n3rd (Feb 3, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> @n3rd : So ...... you created the thread before i could.... hmmmm
> 
> I got my laptop yesterday from Flipkart after waiting for 9 days



Touchpad good?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 3, 2013)

anikesh102 said:


> @vigneshn92 i know u.. we talked at lenovo forum about touchpad remember???
> 
> @anupam_pb what is the manfgd date of ur laptop????



Shocking News: It has ELAN touchpad not Synaptics..........
Good News: Its working fine even after turning touchpad on/off (even after connecting external mouse)

Where can i see my manufacture date ? I saw it somewhere but I don't know where


----------



## anikesh102 (Feb 3, 2013)

Below the battery.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 3, 2013)

anikesh102 said:


> Below the battery.



Ok...I will check it


----------



## .jRay. (Feb 3, 2013)

+1 to y500, its like an alienware in d price for z580, i bought a z580 back in nov and my friend bought this yesterday, cant describe how jealous i am right now.


----------



## dan4u (Feb 3, 2013)

hey does this support Nvidia optimus??


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Feb 3, 2013)

n3rd said:


> *Specs:*
> 
> NVIDIA® GeForce® GT650M-*SLi* 2GB supports the latest DirectX® 11 games and HD video editing
> Dolby® Home Theater® v4, for full impact surround sound with premium JBL® speakers
> ...


Really? Means it contains a couple of GT650m inside?


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Really? Means it contains a couple of GT650m inside?


No, one, I think you can add one via ultrabay but that's nothing but a pipe dream, so one 650m, faster than almost every gaming GPU that comes with a laptop in India.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 3, 2013)

dan4u said:


> hey does this support Nvidia optimus??



No Optimus, but I got battery life of 4hrs under normal usage(no net browsing)


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 3, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> No Optimus, but I got battery life of 4hrs under normal usage(no net browsing)



Wow that's cool no optimus.. so the gpu will run everytime, very useful for opengl apps then


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> No, one, I think you can add one via ultrabay but that's nothing but a pipe dream, so one 650m, faster than almost every gaming GPU that comes with a laptop in India.



Thats not what SLI is, crazy marketing !!


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Thats not what SLI is, crazy marketing !!


Yeah, its marketing, its always crazy.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

hey,make a review for this laptop.and do some gaming benchmark. i also want to buy this laptop.what is the exact price.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> hey,make a review for this laptop.and do some gaming benchmark. i also want to buy this laptop.what is the exact price.



Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
Listed on FK @ 67K. I'm getting it from FK, nowhere else could I find it, so reckon it's the best deal. If you can find it in some local store, the better since you can bargain it down.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ok then, make a review when you get it.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> ^^ok then, make a review when you get it.


Sure thing


----------



## kickfury (Feb 4, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> Listed on FK @ 67K. I'm getting it from FK, nowhere else could I find it, so reckon it's the best deal. If you can find it in some local store, the better since you can bargain it down.



does it come with blu ray drive? the specs on FK doesn't say so


----------



## n3rd (Feb 4, 2013)

kickfury said:


> does it come with blu ray drive? the specs on FK doesn't say so



FK model doesn't have BR. It does have optional BR model.


----------



## rider (Feb 4, 2013)

It looks like a great laptop for price and specs. I suggest everyone to not buy any thing pre-paid from flipkart. Many of buyer face troubles for delivery. For such expensive things always prefer buying from local market and I'm damn sure it would be available less than 65k locally.

I'm really impressed by the looks. They took little inspiration from girlish vaio laptops with coloured keyboard button edges. It has brushed metallic black palm rest and look more quite like a thinkpad in shape. Overall it is more a boys' toy a true gaming machine. Thank god! this time lenovo put the proper clocked version of nvidia GT 650M because earlier Lenovo played clocking game in their high end laptop (lower clocked GT 555M) in India, results failure in sale.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Feb 4, 2013)

someone post benchmarks and temps or the thread looses its point!


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

rider said:


> It looks like a great laptop for price and specs.* I suggest everyone to not buy any thing pre-paid from flipkart. Many of buyer face troubles for delivery. For such expensive things always prefer buying from local market and I'm damn sure it would be available less than 65k locally.*
> 
> I'm really impressed by the looks. They took little inspiration from girlish vaio laptops with coloured keyboard button edges. It has brushed metallic black palm rest and look more quite like a thinkpad in shape. Overall it is more a boys' toy a true gaming machine. Thank god! this time lenovo put the proper clocked version of nvidia GT 650M because earlier Lenovo played clocking game in their high end laptop (lower clocked GT 555M) in India, results failure in sale.


Say wat?


----------



## rider (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Say wat?



With me and some others who faced this from flipkart. Flipkart sometimes gives false promise to send product that is above 50k with no COD. They take money and cheat customers by delaying it after weeks they return the money and say order has been canceled due to unknown reasons. So always prefer COD products from flipkart.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

rider said:


> With me and some others who faced this from flipkart. Flipkart sometime gives false promise to send product that is above 50k with no COD. They take money and cheat customers by delaying it after weeks they return the money and say order has been canceled due to unknown reasons. So always prefer COD products from flipkart.


I ordered my L9 on Sunday at 4 am, they shipped it that noon, so no complaints there, however the laptop I ordered has not been shipped yet, it still says shipping by 7th, I could cancel it any time until its shipped.


----------



## rider (Feb 4, 2013)

One of my friend told me that ecommerce companies do this generally in pre-orders and those orders in which they are proving cashback or big discount because they get interest by keeping big money in their accounts.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

rider said:


> One of my friend told me that ecommerce company do this generally in pre-orders and those orders in which they are proving cashback or big discount because they get interest by keeping big money in their accounts.


Seems more like a conspiracy theory to me.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 4, 2013)

rider said:


> With me and some others who faced this from flipkart. Flipkart sometimes gives false promise to send product that is above 50k with no COD. They take money and cheat customers by delaying it after weeks they return the money and say order has been canceled due to unknown reasons. So always prefer COD products from flipkart.


That's not 'cheating', that's at best being unprofessional/poor service.

Placed my order anywho - lets see how it goes


----------



## aniv91 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys! 
even i was planning to get this laptop till i went to the local dealer to get to know more details.
apparently they dont come in FHD.. is that so? Its mentioned FHD in Flipkart.. or is the flipkart version different.
I took the same model number to this guy.. [or is this feller a dumb f**k] 

Whoever's got this lap, plz tell me if it comes with FHD standard issue


----------



## n3rd (Feb 5, 2013)

It has non FHD models - and yes the guy is dumb as ****. The one Flipkart offers is FHD.


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

n3rd said:


> That's not 'cheating', that's at best being unprofessional/poor service.
> 
> Placed my order anywho - lets see how it goes



Promising someone to deliver the product at the time of payment and then refusing it for no reason is clearly a cheating. 
They returned my money after a month by calling and emailing them hundred of times.


----------



## andy2703 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi! Those are very good specs for the price, I was searching for a Laptop like this, but I read at a lot of places about its faulty elan touchpad, do these Indian ones come with that shitty elan touchpad or do we get the synaptic one which works well? Please reply, I need to get one soon, Thank you..........


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

andy2703 said:


> Hi! Those are very good specs for the price, I was searching for a Laptop like this, but I read at a lot of places about its faulty elan touchpad, do these Indian ones come with that shitty elan touchpad or do we get the synaptic one which works well? Please reply, I need to get one soon, Thank you..........



AFAIK it comes with Elan touchpad.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> AFAIK it comes with Elan touchpad.


Elan that bad huh? My Dell 15R also comes with Elan, though I will be using my Deathadder in home, but outside... is the Elan that bad? Hell.


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Elan that bad huh? My Dell 15R also comes with Elan, though I will be using my Deathadder in home, but outside... is the Elan that bad? Hell.



Don't know much about elan touchpad but *andy2703* and others complaint about it. Mine dv6 comes with synaptic touchpad and it works like charm for me. It is the second best touchpad I used after apple macbook pro.


----------



## princy0nisha (Feb 5, 2013)

no review or benchmarks..only bla bla bla


----------



## vigneshn92 (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> Don't know much about elan touchpad but *andy2703* and others complaint about it. Mine dv6 comes with synaptic touchpad and it works like charm for me. It is the second best touchpad I used after apple macbook pro.



Yes it does come with the faulty touchpad.but the lenovo guys replaced it within a day with a synaptics touchpad.if u re lucky u myt end up getting a model with a good touchpad as apparently only a few models manufactured during novemeber hav this problem.i was one of them !


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 5, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> Yes it does come with the faulty touchpad.but the lenovo guys replaced it within a day with a synaptics touchpad.if u re lucky u myt end up getting a model with a good touchpad as apparently only a few models manufactured during novemeber hav this problem.i was one of them !



Which touchpad do u have ? Mine is ELAN


----------



## n3rd (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> Promising someone to deliver the product at the time of payment and then refusing it for no reason is clearly a cheating.
> They returned my money after a month by calling and emailing them hundred of times.


No it isn't. If they'd left you without any money, that's scam/cheating. They could have reasons like product going out of stock or something - which is unprofessional and poor, but that's it. What else would they have to gain from it?



anupam_pb said:


> Which touchpad do u have ? Mine is ELAN


Is it working alright?


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

n3rd said:


> No it isn't. If they'd left you without any money, that's scam/cheating. They could have reasons like product going out of stock or something - which is unprofessional and poor, but that's it. What else would they have to gain from it?



Dude, you can't understand when some unknown authority takes your 55k and return it after a month. They gained the interest money by putting in their account for a month. The product was recently launched and they hiked price tag after an hour of purchasing. In my case they were providing me a big cash back which might getting em some loss. It seems like you are a flipkart fanboy. Nice to meet you.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> Dude, you can't understand when some unknown authority takes your 55k and return it after a month. They gained the interest money by putting in their account for a month. The product was recently launched and they hiked price tag after an hour of purchasing. In my case they were providing me a big cash back which might getting em some loss. It seems like you are a flipkart fanboy. Nice to meet you.


Goodness, so anyone who doesn't subscribe to your bizzare conspiracy theory is a fanboy eh? Good to know.


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Goodness, so anyone who doesn't subscribe to your bizzare conspiracy theory is a fanboy eh? Good to know.



If they didn't return my money it would be a fraud or say simply a "chori". This was clearly a cheating which your ego can't admit. It's not *my* bizarre conspiracy!! understand! many people like me suffered this from flipkart. I was just trying to warn other fellas.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> If they didn't return my money it would be a fraud or say simply a "chori". This was clearly a cheating which your ego can't admit. It's not *my* bizarre conspiracy!! understand! *many people like me suffered this from flipkart.* I was just trying to warn other fellas.


Well I personally don't know more than a few people who are not satisfied with FK, they generate over $100mil revenue, using your theory if they wanted to make a profit(by holding cash for a month) they would have to do so for atleast 50% of the customers, I don't hear much noise here.


----------



## andy2703 (Feb 5, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> Yes it does come with the faulty touchpad.but the lenovo guys replaced it within a day with a synaptics touchpad.if u re lucky u myt end up getting a model with a good touchpad as apparently only a few models manufactured during novemeber hav this problem.i was one of them !



 woooo thats scary, so Lenovo's quality control has come to this, its like a lottery out there. Well I am having second thoughts about buying it now, considering I am not exactly those lucky types. Its a shame really coz the laptop really is a gem otherwise.


----------



## rider (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Well I personally don't know more than a few people who are not satisfied with FK, they generate over $100mil revenue, using your theory if they wanted to make a profit(by holding cash for a month) they would have to do so for atleast 50% of the customers, I don't hear much noise here.



May be because most of the people order as COD. This is the safest way to order. Their order of above 50k might be rare. BTW It happened a long time ago like 15 months and  was also discussed in our TDF.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

rider said:


> May be because most of the people order as COD. This is the safest way to order. Their order of above 50k might be rare. BTW It happened a long time ago like 15 months and  was also discussed in our TDF.


*You may be right:* 
*i.imgur.com/KTN3DDE.jpg

OMG, They be running away with money, noooooo  

But this also happened:
*i.imgur.com/21Ll6ye.png

That's my 18k L9, shipped on the same day I ordered, that too on a sunday, just for this I am letting flipkart get away with this delay:

*i.imgur.com/OH1Gnyt.png


----------



## dan4u (Feb 6, 2013)

The official Price is Rs 64,290.....so it would be even less at a local shop, I'd suggest not to get from any online retailer if you can find one at a local shop....


----------



## vigneshn92 (Feb 6, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Which touchpad do u have ? Mine is ELAN


 I did have elan .had problems from day 3 onwards.but the thing is the guy came and pikd up d lappy,replaced it with a synaptics touchpad(no problems till now) and delivered it bk, all within 24 hrs!



dan4u said:


> The official Price is Rs 64,290.....so it would be even less at a local shop, I'd suggest not to get from any online retailer if you can find one at a local shop....



He's right.Even in stores they quote varying prices from 65k to 68k.But after bargaining i got mine for 63k from a Lenovo flagship store


----------



## rider (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> *You may be right:*
> 
> OMG, They be running away with money, noooooo
> 
> ...



 I'm talking about the products above 50k in which there are no such reliable options. Stop making fun, okay!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 6, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> I did have elan .had problems from day 3 onwards.but the thing is the guy came and pikd up d lappy,replaced it with a synaptics touchpad(no problems till now) and delivered it bk, all within 24 hrs!
> 
> 
> 
> He's right.Even in stores they quote varying prices from 65k to 68k.But after bargaining i got mine for 63k from a Lenovo flagship store



You mean Lenovo guys(onsite warranty) ?? I also faced few problems, so i will call them soon


----------



## Arnab.rc (Feb 6, 2013)

what d..!! i was going to buy this laptop in d end of feb,, trying to collect the money in between this month...but they just replaced the fhd screen with hd..!!!! what d... now flipkart quickly made that product out of stock n i think the next they will launch hd model...!!  
I m again thinking about going back to hp a10 processor-model....

anybody knows where i can still found any stock of fhd model in kolkata,....?..


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

rider said:


> I'm talking about the products above 50k in which there are no such reliable options. Stop making fun, okay!!


Hehe, sorry buddy, you are right though, I live in a prominent section in kolkata, a mega city as it is, and all couriers access my house promptly without any issues, so never faced much issues  
But others do have issues at times, even with bluedart/flipkart.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 6, 2013)

rider said:


> If they didn't return my money it would be a fraud or say simply a "chori". This was clearly a cheating which your ego can't admit. It's not *my* bizarre conspiracy!! understand! many people like me suffered this from flipkart. I was just trying to warn other fellas.


Why the hell would I defend them? They don't pay me to post here and neither do I work for them. Cheating/fraud is interchangable. Those who cheat you *are* frauds. Those who don't deliver their product are at worst *unprofessional* service providers. Why is it so hard to comprehend?

Almost sellers have many complaints like these. I had to cancel my order with Snapdeal for the same reason.


----------



## rider (Feb 6, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Why the hell would I defend them? They don't pay me to post here and neither do I work for them. Cheating/fraud is interchangable. Those who cheat you *are* frauds. Those who don't deliver their product are at worst *unprofessional* service providers. Why is it so hard to comprehend?
> 
> Almost sellers have many complaints like these. I had to cancel my order with Snapdeal for the same reason.



Leave it. We are going so much off-topic. Have you ordered your Y500? If yes, from where?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

What was the price?? Available at 66K at Nehru Place with accessories..


----------



## RON28 (Feb 6, 2013)

rider said:


> Leave it. We are going so much off-topic. Have you ordered your Y500? If yes, from where?


From Flipkart,


----------



## n3rd (Feb 6, 2013)

RON28 said:


> From Flipkart,



You did? Thank goodness  And it's out of stock now, so glad that I did. Hopefully touchpad isn't defective with our units... If it is, what are you gonna do?


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Both of you ordered from flipkart? Did they ship it yet? They had not shipped my Dell 15R yet, says it'll be delayed for a few days, now I have nothing to complain about, I got my L9 in 3 days and Dell 15R shows 8 days expected delivery, which gives them till next monday to deliver it.


----------



## rider (Feb 6, 2013)

n3rd said:


> You did? Thank goodness  And it's out of stock now, so glad that I did. Hopefully touchpad isn't defective with our units... If it is, what are you gonna do?



Heyy nerd! how much days left to deliver from fk?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

price??


----------



## n3rd (Feb 6, 2013)

rider said:


> Heyy nerd! how much days left to deliver from fk?


It says 14 Feb on FK, lets see 



tkin said:


> Both of you ordered from flipkart? Did they ship it yet? They had not shipped my Dell 15R yet, says it'll be delayed for a few days, now I have nothing to complain about, I got my L9 in 3 days and Dell 15R shows 8 days expected delivery, which gives them till next monday to deliver it.



Ooh, not sure what'd happen to this then, especially since it's an on-demand model that went out of stock.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

n3rd said:


> It says 14 Feb on FK, lets see
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, not sure what'd happen to this then, especially since it's an on-demand model that went out of stock.


I have nothing to worry then, its just been 3 days


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 6, 2013)

n3rd said:


> You did? Thank goodness  And it's out of stock now, so glad that I did. Hopefully touchpad isn't defective with our units... If it is, what are you gonna do?



OK my touch pad has gone wild today, now its not functioning properly even after restart :eeksign:


----------



## n3rd (Feb 6, 2013)

Try putting it to sleep and waking it up - does it work then?

Also did you get yours from flipkart?


----------



## rider (Feb 6, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> OK my touch pad has gone wild today, now its not functioning properly even after restart :eeksign:



Call lenovo for replacement.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 6, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Try putting it to sleep and waking it up - does it work then?
> 
> Also did you get yours from flipkart?



Ya, from Flipkart 4 days ago.
I will call lenovo after 2 days, bit busy now for robotics events

Check my review in signature


----------



## RON28 (Feb 7, 2013)

n3rd said:


> You did? Thank goodness  And it's out of stock now, so glad that I did. Hopefully touchpad isn't defective with our units... If it is, what are you gonna do?


i said on your behalf  i didn't ordered


----------



## n3rd (Feb 7, 2013)

@RON28 Oh okay 

Damn looks like I'll be stuck with flipping ELAN touchpad. God, I hate calling these service center dudes up.


----------



## Arnab.rc (Feb 7, 2013)

is there any way i can see the manufacturing date of the laptop outside of the box before opening the seal...Seems like a Symantec touch-pad and updated bios solved the issue while roaming in threads about the issue.!!!


----------



## anikesh102 (Feb 7, 2013)

@anupam_pb if u have to complain just call to a toll free no. and register ur complain within first week.... or u ll find urself in trouble....


----------



## n3rd (Feb 7, 2013)

So should I cancel my order guys? Or should I order and send out for repair/replacement?


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

n3rd said:


> So should I cancel my order guys? Or should I order and send out for repair/replacement?


Just because its ELAN doesn't mean it will be broken on arrival, try it out for a change, more and more manufacturers are putting them in laptops, dell, lenovo, just try it first.

On a side note, you are buying a gaming laptop, how much will you use the touchpad anyway?


----------



## n3rd (Feb 7, 2013)

Well as far as I know, 100% of them ELAN touchpads are broken. 
Lets see, I do use it a lot for other purposes too, I might need a decent touchpad at least.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Well as far as I know, 100% of them ELAN touchpads are broken.
> Lets see, I do use it a lot for other purposes too, I might need a decent touchpad at least.


Dell 15R comes with elan touchpad, and hundreds of people buy them, don't see all of them complaining.


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> Dell 15R comes with elan touchpad, and hundreds of people buy them, don't see all of them complaining.



I checked New Dell 15R (N5521) driver download section and they have given driver for Synaptics Touchpad.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> I checked New Dell 15R (N5521) driver download section and they have given driver for Synaptics Touchpad.


Mine comes with ELAN 
N5520.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> Just because its ELAN doesn't mean it will be broken on arrival, try it out for a change, more and more manufacturers are putting them in laptops, dell, lenovo, just try it first.
> 
> On a side note, you are buying a gaming laptop, how much will you use the touchpad anyway?



Well he cant be gaming all the time..


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Well he cant be gaming all the time..


Nah, what I meant is, as he said it, all ELAN touchpads are by default broken.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

OP- Use it first and then if it starts acting funny then you can always get it checked..


----------



## n3rd (Feb 7, 2013)

I guess I'll go for the gamble - too good specs to ignore tbh  And I'm never lucky with these stuff, I can bet my bottom dollar that I'll get defective ELAN crap. !#&^@&%^&

Still what are these Lenovo dudes smoking? Isn't it common sense to call those models back? Jeez.


----------



## Arnab.rc (Feb 8, 2013)

its not about elan or synaptic.. its about 1st lot of faulty machines..!!! even the u series ultra-book has the same problem..  Samsung released  their 1st lot  550 series throttling n heating issues... I am going to buy the laptop a couple of days later from local market but seems like  fhd models will not be their... official model have hd screen......that would be a big deal-breaker for me...
 n3rd let the laptop come to your hand. see if the manufacture date is of December u have a chance their. otherwise u can always call lenovo n convince them, many of them got their touch-pad replaced and now working great..
i have a lenovo 3000 series laptop which is almost 9 years old...and till date working great.. god i am gonna miss this think-pad series like build quality...!!!


----------



## n3rd (Feb 8, 2013)

It is about ELAN Arnab. Later models with Synaptics had no issues.
How's lenovo support? Should I contact Lenovo or Flipkart if my touchpad goes crazy?


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

The ELAN issues on lenovo are specific to lenovo, not a widespread issue on other elan implementations by other brands, maybe a drive issue: Apparent Elan/Synaptics touchpad driver conflict - Prebuilt - Homebuilt-Systems

It has something to do with Synaptics having patents to the touch controls and even elantech users must use synaptics driver to use touch commands(3 finger etc etc), and there is a conflict.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 8, 2013)

^I know that, ELAN works fine in DELL models etc. In lenovo it doesn't. At least on this model.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Feb 8, 2013)

god! someone! anyone! do a Benchmark  =|
this thread is going nowhere!


----------



## n3rd (Feb 8, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> god! someone! anyone! do a Benchmark  =|
> this thread is going nowhere!


This thread is going nowhere? I find it incredibly helpful. Just because someone didn't perform a benchmark doesn't mean it's going nowhere.
I'll post it once I get mine.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

n3rd said:


> This thread is going nowhere? I find it incredibly helpful. Just because someone didn't perform a benchmark doesn't mean it's going nowhere.
> I'll post it once I get mine.


Fk just shipped my lappy, you'll get yours soon, and FK service is best, 30 days replacement, but if you get a faulty touchpad get it replaced via lenovo as a fk replacement may give you another elan.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> Fk just shipped my lappy, you'll get yours soon, and FK service is best, 30 days replacement, but if you get a faulty touchpad get it replaced via lenovo as a fk replacement may give you another elan.



Thanks mate, that's what I was thinking of too.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> Fk just shipped my lappy, you'll get yours soon, and FK service is best, 30 days replacement, but if you get a faulty touchpad get it replaced via lenovo as a fk replacement may give you another elan.



I'm going to do the same. I sent an email to lenovo.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> Fk just shipped my lappy, you'll get yours soon, and FK service is best, 30 days replacement, but if you get a faulty touchpad get it replaced via lenovo as a fk replacement may give you another elan.



You got a Y500??0.o


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> You got a Y500??0.o


No, I said it cause my 15R also comes with Elan.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

reviews and benchmarks??


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> reviews and benchmarks??


Let it arrive first


----------



## n3rd (Feb 9, 2013)

This is such a dilemma for me. I could still cancel my purchase, I see a lot of touchpad issues some even with synaptics :/ And apparently there's no Wi-Di  either/
But bloody hell, the specs are so damn brilliant for the price, I can't get myself to cancel the order! Full HD+650M SLi for that price is irresistible


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

n3rd said:


> This is such a dilemma for me. I could still cancel my purchase, I see a lot of touchpad issues some even with synaptics :/ And apparently there's no Wi-Di  either/
> But bloody hell, the specs are so damn brilliant for the price, I can't get myself to cancel the order! Full HD+650M SLi for that price is irresistible


Stop going bananas over this, specs are great, price amazing, just get it, replace the touchpad if needed.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 9, 2013)

^I know right, it just doesn't feel right when your brand new laptop quite possibly turns out to be a PITA


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 9, 2013)

n3rd said:


> ^I know right, it just doesn't feel right when your brand new laptop quite possibly turns out to be a PITA



you still havnt got a faulty one and you are all over the place.. The specs are just too good to neglect.. Let it arrive first and then worry..


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 9, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> you still havnt got a faulty one and you are all over the place.. The specs are just too good to neglect.. Let it arrive first and then worry..



Even after getting a faulty touchpad & keyboard, i will recommend you to go for it. Lenovo told me that they will replace my keyboard and mouse. I will give them my laptop tomorrow


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Even after getting a faulty touchpad & keyboard, i will recommend you to go for it. Lenovo told me that they will replace my keyboard and mouse. I will give them my laptop tomorrow



Great, my next laptop will be lenovo for sure, I like a great service, even if they charge more for it(which lenovo doesn't).


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> Great, my next laptop will be lenovo for sure, I like a great service, even if they charge more for it(which lenovo doesn't).


Seems like they are concentrating on ASS better now!
If This lappy would be available in July last year!
I would have been typed this post from it


----------



## RON28 (Feb 9, 2013)

Nerd why are you so worried? Come on, If there is really some serious problem with Y500 then flipkart will refund your every penny, no need to knock lenovo's door. but you have only 30 days to judge it.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 9, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Nerd why are you so worried? Come on, If there is really some serious problem with Y500 then flipkart will refund your every penny, no need to knock lenovo's door. but you have only 30 days to judge it.



Yeah I guess  
BTW FK just shipped my lappy. Will let y'all know once I get mine in 2-3 days!


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried and tested fully the touchpad i.e. Used at every angle not dissatisfied with it????

Has anyone tried and tested fully the touchpad i.e. Used at every angle not dissatisfied with it????


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

Okay, ELAN touchpad on my dell, working flawlessly, not as many features as Synaptics(like mood sensor etc etc) but will do all the work, love features like the circular scrolling, pinch to zoom etc etc, also if you dig a bit into the registry there's plethora of config options there to make it work like a charm, so I guess people who are scared of ELAN has nothing to worry.


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 13, 2013)

ELAN on dell was never an issue afaik.
It's just lenovo Y500s + ELAN that faced issues.


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Has lenovo then rectified the laptop touchpad problems???
then it's gonna be the best machine and the best purchase ever......


----------



## anikesh102 (Feb 13, 2013)

yep lenovo have rectified the problems if by chance u get touchpad issue..... dont worry at all.... just call lenovo service centre and they ll replace the touchpad top panel with synaptics wihin 5 days(depends on part availability) and everything ll be back to AWESOME!!!! i just got it replaced and i m more than happy now....


----------



## sbnaul (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys i was reading the posts of this thread... just a noobish doubt... how do you make out as to whether the touchpad is ELAN or Synaptics ???


----------



## Arnab.rc (Feb 14, 2013)

@anikesh great... was truly confused whether to buy it or not.. seriously.. a >65k mechine comes with touch-pad issue just not done..but again too much to resist from this awesome specs. Going with it... "jo hoga dekha jayega..."..
@n3rd any update there?
also got the same question here...  by any chance can we see whether the touchpad is of elan or synaptic and the screen is fhd/hd?..


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 14, 2013)

Even if you guys get stuck with a faulty ELAN Touchpad, from my observations here, lenovo has quickly acted on the replacement and delivered a fresh Synaptics system withing 5-6 days, which doesn't have any problems at all. So go for it!


----------



## sanemate (Feb 15, 2013)

Flipkart is quoting it at 67k and change. Comes with 2 years warranty. Has anybody able to get it at a lower price? What about Lenovo stores? are they giving 2 years warranty too at comparable prices?

Also, I am buying this as my 5.5 years old Dell Vostro 1500 has got 8600m gt issues and it is behaving erratically. Will be taking it to repair though. In case I need to buy a laptop, should I wait for Haswell to release?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## himanshuchopra (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey
Anyone here knows whether the indian version comes with a 16GB SSD as cache ?
Called FK and asked. They don't know.
I saw one of the US models in some random forum with 3632QM and SSD. Just wanted to confirm. About to buy this. Digit
Thanks.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 15, 2013)

himanshuchopra said:


> Hey
> Anyone here knows whether the indian version comes with a 16GB SSD as cache ?
> Called FK and asked. They don't know.
> I saw one of the US models in some random forum with 3632QM and SSD. Just wanted to confirm. About to buy this. Digit
> Thanks.



No SSD


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Flipkart is quoting it at 67k and change. Comes with 2 years warranty. Has anybody able to get it at a lower price? What about Lenovo stores? are they giving 2 years warranty too at comparable prices?
> 
> Also, I am buying this as my 5.5 years old Dell Vostro 1500 has got 8600m gt issues and it is behaving erratically. Will be taking it to repair though. In case I need to buy a laptop, should I wait for Haswell to release?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Wait if u can otherwise get Y500. Don't know when Haswell will be unveiled. I was waiting from October 2012 for Haswell n NVIDIA 700 n AMD 8000 series. Finally I bought Y500 3 weeks ago.....


----------



## n3rd (Feb 17, 2013)

If you wait you'll keep on waiting. 3rd gen i7 will be very good for at least 4-5 years, so I would go for i7. Benchmarks are not out anyways right?


----------



## sanemate (Feb 17, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Wait if u can otherwise get Y500. Don't know when Haswell will be unveiled. I was waiting from October 2012 for Haswell n NVIDIA 700 n AMD 8000 series. Finally I bought Y500 3 weeks ago.....



Thanks Anupam. I read that you had to send it to the service center. How many days did it take? Did they put a synaptics touchpad in now?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2013)

They kept it for 2 days. ...just checked software issues & gave me back. They have given order for touchpad's hardware. They will call me when the hardware arrives.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll get mine today  Will post review with benchmarks tomorrow.


----------



## anirbanhere (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone know that the flipkart model has sli? I dont think the flipkart model has 650m sli i.e a dual 650m in place of dvd burner?


----------



## rider (Feb 18, 2013)

n3rd said:


> I'll get mine today  Will post review with benchmarks tomorrow.



Cool! waiting for it.


----------



## eagle06 (Feb 18, 2013)

so we have to buy the 2nd gfx card for sli ? or they will include 2 gfx cards??

planning to buy from here Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 18, 2013)

^ 2nd gpu is of 18k and you will need 170 watt adapter


----------



## anirbanhere (Feb 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ 2nd gpu is of 18k and you will need 170 watt adapter



Adapter is easily available, also the stock adapter will support for 10 hours or so I heard ... it is not the problem, Actually will Lenovo release Ultrabay replacemnts in INDIA?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 18, 2013)

anirbanhere;1844839[B said:
			
		

> ]Adapter is easily available[/B], also the stock adapter will support for 10 hours or so I heard ... it is not the problem, Actually will Lenovo release Ultrabay replacemnts in INDIA?


can you post a link of 170 W adapter ?
Ultrabay accessories ain't available in India


----------



## anirbanhere (Feb 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> can you post a link of 170 W adapter ?
> Ultrabay accessories ain't available in India



Well if u dont have SLI ultrabay then why use 170W adapter? Nevermind just ask your local computer shop, the lappies which come with AMD processors require high wattage around 170W.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

anirbanhere said:


> Well if u dont have SLI ultrabay then why use 170W adapter? Nevermind just ask your local computer shop, the lappies which come with AMD processors require high wattage around 170W.


What's the use of getting the adapter Importing the ultrabay will cost over 25k and for that (65+25) you could get a much better laptop which would give better battery life.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 19, 2013)

Got mine with Elan and touchpad has gone bonkers with a few hours use   Loving the laptop though.

Whom did you contact Anupam? I mean did you mail them first? And do they collect laptop from you or will I have to send them mine?


----------



## himanshuchopra (Feb 19, 2013)

hey nerd
Whats the date of manufacture. any progress with the customer care ? Did you try reinstalling touchpad driver ?
I am about to buy this and worried like hell !!
and yes please post your windows experience index. Coudnt find it on net for the one available in india & stores here dont have the lappy on display.
Thanks mahn.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 19, 2013)

Just check whether it has Synaptics or ELAN. ELAN are the ones with touchpad issues. No, it is a hardware issue.
*i47.tinypic.com/34io5ly.png

I wouldn't give a crap about performance index, but there you go. I'll post my review once my bloody touchpad gets fixed. Everything else is awesome - keyboard, graphics, battery life (got around 4 hours non stop browsing), super silent and hardly heats up (it's boiling here now due to power failure, still manages to hold up well).

Anupam could you tell me how you booked a complaint? I've notified Flipkart as well. Do they pick up the lappy from your home?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Got mine with Elan and touchpad has gone bonkers with a few hours use   Loving the laptop though.
> 
> Whom did you contact Anupam? I mean did you mail them first? And do they collect laptop from you or will I have to send them mine?


Oh lenovo 

They didn't even fix it after this long, and why the hell does ELAN only gets screwed with lenovo, I have dell, elan working without a hitch


----------



## n3rd (Feb 19, 2013)

It's an issue with Lenovo's design. There is a solution, but that would need me opening the system and voiding the warranty. So I'll have to speak with a bunch of morons now and I hate speaking to anyone


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

n3rd said:


> It's an issue with Lenovo's design. There is a solution, but that would need me opening the system and voiding the warranty. So I'll have to speak with a bunch of morons now and I hate speaking to anyone


Lenovo R&D


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 19, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Got mine with Elan and touchpad has gone bonkers with a few hours use   Loving the laptop though.
> 
> Whom did you contact Anupam? I mean did you mail them first? And do they collect laptop from you or will I have to send them mine?



I didn't involve flipkart. I called their toll free number 1800 300 29929, then i told them about my problem. They asked me to send an email to lenconsumer@in.ibm.com stating the problem & attaching bill. After few email transactions between me & lenconsumer@in.ibm.com, a guy from Durgapur's service centre called & told me that they are placing order for my new keyboard(there was problem with my keyboard too). They told me that due to keyboard's problem my touch pad is malfunctioning. Today(after 4 days) Lenovo guy came & replaced my keyboard but still there is problem with touchpad. I've informed them, they told that they will contact me back soon.............



n3rd said:


> It's an issue with Lenovo's design. There is a solution, but that would need me opening the system and voiding the warranty. So I'll have to speak with a bunch of morons now and I hate speaking to anyone



Don't try to open your Y500. Its complicated. A good news, it has only one 8GB DDR3 RAM & the other slot is free !!! 

Lenovo guy told me that during ADP period if anything happens to laptop, Lenovo will replace it(Just keep the broken pieces safetly )

@n3rd : My laptop got 7.5 & 7.5 for Processor & RAM in windows experience index


----------



## n3rd (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh okay. So they send the guy to your home? They would do that right?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 20, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Oh okay. So they send the guy to your home? They would do that right?



Ya, they should send it....


----------



## n3rd (Feb 20, 2013)

Booked my complaint Lenovo, they'll apparently send someone over in 2-3 days so hopefully it's all good 

Did book a complaint with Flipkart too, guess I'll just cancel that now?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Booked my complaint Lenovo, they'll apparently send someone over in 2-3 days so hopefully it's all good
> 
> Did book a complaint with Flipkart too, guess I'll just cancel that now?


Cancel it, else fk might replace it with a new one and again back to square one, oh, lenovo


----------



## n3rd (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah the Flipkart guy said that he'd email me, I'll reply then. Not risking yet another ELAN touchpad.


----------



## Surajhb07 (Feb 20, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> Yes it does come with the faulty touchpad.but the lenovo guys replaced it within a day with a synaptics touchpad.if u re lucky u myt end up getting a model with a good touchpad as apparently only a few models manufactured during novemeber hav this problem.i was one of them !



can u pls post d exact address of d store where u got your laptop??? I'm from Bangalore n I wanna buy this laptop..... Thank you!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 20, 2013)

Did u guys check the updated driver in Lenovo US site ? 
For me it improved the touchpad.... Using new driver from yesterday night, till now no problems but they will come back, as given in Lenovo US forum....


----------



## n3rd (Feb 20, 2013)

Anupam post the link mate. Is it the Synaptics one?


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Feb 20, 2013)

How do you guys know that touchpad is being replaced by synaptics.
till date has anyone in the forum has his touchpad repaired and received synaptics one or just has been said that he would receive the synaptics one by lenovo???
plz reply...
and do check if its synaptics by going to device properties

How do you guys know that touchpad is being replaced by synaptics.
till date has anyone in the forum has his touchpad repaired and received synaptics one or just has been said that he would receive the synaptics one by lenovo???
plz reply...
and do check if its synaptics by going to device properties


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

pankaj_bhardwaj135 said:


> How do you guys know that touchpad is being replaced by synaptics.
> till date has anyone in the forum has his touchpad repaired and received synaptics one or just has been said that he would receive the synaptics one by lenovo???
> plz reply...
> and do check if its synaptics by going to device properties
> ...


Service centers do not fake device id's, its basically impossible to do 

Also you get to install Synaptics drivers, if it was ELAN underneath, it would go hayware.


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Feb 21, 2013)

I just wanted to know that till date has anyone received the laptop fixed by lenovo guys???
or just has been told that it will be fixed????


----------



## n3rd (Feb 21, 2013)

Pankaj yes they did. And a lot of other people to. Don't you worry about that.



vigneshn92 said:


> Yes it does come with the faulty touchpad.but the lenovo guys replaced it within a day with a synaptics touchpad.if u re lucky u myt end up getting a model with a good touchpad as apparently only a few models manufactured during novemeber hav this problem.i was one of them !


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 21, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Anupam post the link mate. Is it the Synaptics one?



Synaptics driver just won't install(tried it)......

Updated ELAN driver though 3 months old

Touch pad malfunction still exists but after few minutes of malfunction mine one was back to normal, then after few minutes again went wild....after that switched to ext mouse


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Synaptics driver just won't install(tried it)......
> 
> Updated ELAN driver though 3 months old
> 
> Touch pad malfunction still exists but after few minutes of malfunction mine one was back to normal, then after few minutes again went wild....after that switched to ext mouse


Even after they changed the touchpad? What is device manager saying, elan or synaptics?


----------



## n3rd (Feb 21, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Synaptics driver just won't install(tried it)......
> 
> Updated ELAN driver though 3 months old
> 
> Touch pad malfunction still exists but after few minutes of malfunction mine one was back to normal, then after few minutes again went wild....after that switched to ext mouse



Oh so it isn't a fix then, I won't bother installing. I will wait for the guys to come over - but these n00bs would absolutely go on about how it is a driver issue until you repeatedly tell that it isn't and is a known hardware issue.


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 21, 2013)

Price List of all Available Lenovo Models in India..  HERE


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Feb 23, 2013)

Haven't seen activity on this thread for few time.
Did someone got his laptop repaired????
Is the touchpad fine?????


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 24, 2013)

Actually a small discussion is going on my review thread, check it out. ....

My touchpad problem is yet to be fixed....


----------



## sanemate (Feb 24, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Actually a small discussion is going on my review thread, check it out. ....
> 
> My touchpad problem is yet to be fixed....



Small discussion? Thats a little war going on there  Hehe.


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 24, 2013)

It's a pointless war/discussion. We all know who's winning. 

Out of stock on FK again btw.


----------



## sankar (Feb 24, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Oh so it isn't a fix then, I won't bother installing. I will wait for the guys to come over - but these n00bs would absolutely go on about how it is a driver issue until you repeatedly tell that it isn't and is a known hardware issue.



Take a printout and show them this

**support.lenovo.com/en_US/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?DocID=HT076627


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 24, 2013)

There's nothing to see. I just see benchmarks, and more benchmarks. Just like anupam_pb, I've seen both laptops, side by side. Their performance, be it gaming or multitasking[Fifa13,NFSMW,BF3,CODMW3,BO2,MOH:WF,PES13,FC3, Sleeping Dogs, HM:abso, DmC(yes my friends play way too much :/ )] and for me, Y500 is the clear winner. Plus, with the addition of an FHD screen and backlit , it's the more sensible buy anyday. Movies look amazing. ^_^


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> There's nothing to see. I just see benchmarks, and more benchmarks. Just like anupam_pb, I've seen both laptops, side by side. Their performance, be it gaming or multitasking[Fifa13,NFSMW,BF3,CODMW3,BO2,MOH:WF,PES13,FC3, Sleeping Dogs, HM:abso, DmC(yes my friends play way too much :/ )] and for me, Y500 is the clear winner. Plus, with the addition of an FHD screen and backlit , it's the more sensible buy anyday. Movies look amazing. ^_^


No no no, thou shall bow down to 3d mark, always, and forget FHD, get 640x480 cause that will run games so cool, better yet get a 320x240 and play all games at 1000FPS, because that what counts right? Moar FPS, forget quality, and if it loses to even one laptop in 3dmark, throw it out of the balcony, you must always have better performance, quality is for noobs, who needs a better screen, look at my stupid friend, he bought a 1080P monitor to play games using his HD7850, what a noob, he should have suck to 1600x900, cause who needs 1080P, 1600x900 is just as good, and where are those stupid people who buy mac books, retina, pffft


----------



## jamiejako (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone actually bought one of these that comes with a synaptics touchpad? I'm about to buy one from a local dealer..should i go for it? there is no way of knowing the manufacturing date until after the purchase, i suppose


----------



## amg009 (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> no no no, thou shall bow down to 3d mark, always, and forget fhd, get 640x480 cause that will run games so cool, better yet get a 320x240 and play all games at 1000fps, because that what counts right? Moar fps, forget quality, and if it loses to even one laptop in 3dmark, throw it out of the balcony, you must always have better performance, quality is for noobs, who needs a better screen, look at my stupid friend, he bought a 1080p monitor to play games using his hd7850, what a noob, he should have suck to 1600x900, cause who needs 1080p, 1600x900 is just as good, and where are those stupid people who buy mac books, retina, pffft :d :d



roflmao... :d


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> Has anyone actually bought one of these that comes with a synaptics touchpad? I'm about to buy one from a local dealer..should i go for it? there is no way of knowing the manufacturing date until after the purchase, i suppose


Afaik no, but lenovo has so far replaced them asap, read flipkart reviews for more info.


----------



## jamiejako (Feb 24, 2013)

any serious cons besides the touchpad issues and battery life?


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> No no no, thou shall bow down to 3d mark, always, and forget FHD, get 640x480 cause that will run games so cool, better yet get a 320x240 and play all games at 1000FPS, because that what counts right? Moar FPS, forget quality, and if it loses to even one laptop in 3dmark, throw it out of the balcony, you must always have better performance, quality is for noobs, who needs a better screen, look at my stupid friend, he bought a 1080P monitor to play games using his HD7850, what a noob, he should have suck to 1600x900, cause who needs 1080P, 1600x900 is just as good, and where are those stupid people who buy mac books, retina, pffft


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 24, 2013)

bloodlife said:


> Price List of all Available Lenovo Models in India..  HERE


Good share


----------



## coolguyind (Feb 26, 2013)

Guys....planning to buy a lappy....after going through quite a no.of threads and forums here...got more confused..but still ultimately decided in favour of sammy(samsung 5 series)..... but then got the news of Lenovo Y series... again things got confused.....so guys ...all who actually used any one of them or both of them....can you put inhere any short brief comparison....i mean brief one..and to the point....on major issues in both...which ones you suggest....thanks in advance...


----------



## himanshuchopra (Feb 26, 2013)

Contacted FK. All systems with fk were manufactured in or around july - 2012. This means all systems with fk have elan.
They contacted lenovo, they say its either elan or synaptics. Could be anything. lenovo guys trolling FK too..!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 26, 2013)

^LMAO FK is stuck now!
haha


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 27, 2013)

My laptop (from Flipkart) was manufactured on 21 November 2012, told by Lenovo. My touchpad got fixed after Lenovo guys opened my laptop & checked the wiring (cleaned wires connecting touchpad & mobo). Still ELAN but no problems from last two days.

My laptop (from Flipkart) was manufactured on 21 November 2012, told by Lenovo. My touchpad got fixed after Lenovo guys opened my laptop & checked the wiring (cleaned wires connecting touchpad & mobo). Still ELAN but no problems from last two days.

Ok guys, I'm unable to do gaming in battery. Games struck a bit. But when I connect AC power it runs normally. Any solutions?


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> My laptop (from Flipkart) was manufactured on 21 November 2012, told by Lenovo. My touchpad got fixed after Lenovo guys opened my laptop & checked the wiring (cleaned wires connecting touchpad & mobo). Still ELAN but no problems from last two days.
> 
> My laptop (from Flipkart) was manufactured on 21 November 2012, told by Lenovo. My touchpad got fixed after Lenovo guys opened my laptop & checked the wiring (cleaned wires connecting touchpad & mobo). Still ELAN but no problems from last two days.
> 
> Ok guys, I'm unable to do gaming in battery. Games struck a bit. But when I connect AC power it runs normally. Any solutions?


Check power settings.


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 27, 2013)

Y500 Lagging on battery - Lenovo Community

There are some suggestions in there, try them out.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

^ gaming on battery power 
Why wanna screw the battery?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ gaming on battery power
> Why wanna screw the battery?



While playing game, if power goes off , then the game should run smoothly for atleast 5-10 minutes so that I can reach checkpoint or finish the race


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> While playing game, if power goes off , then the game should run smoothly for atleast 5-10 minutes so that I can reach checkpoint or finish the race


On Battery power Turbo boost (i.e. 2.2 GHz boosts to 3.3/4 GHz disables) and it runs on 2.2 Ghz
So obviously It's hard on battery and may result in increase in Wear level


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmmm.... Does the same thing happen in your laptop ? My friends with S02 & S03 never said such thing.............


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Hmmm.... Does the same thing happen in your laptop ? My friends with S02 & S03 never said such thing.............


 It's common in every lappy out there 
even yours! 
Log the CPU frequencies on AC power and on Battery


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> It's common in every lappy out there
> even yours!
> Log the CPU frequencies on AC power and on Battery



Okay.....


----------



## anirbanhere (Feb 28, 2013)

tkin said:


> No no no, thou shall bow down to 3d mark, always, and forget FHD, get 640x480 cause that will run games so cool, better yet get a 320x240 and play all games at 1000FPS, because that what counts right? Moar FPS, forget quality, and if it loses to even one laptop in 3dmark, throw it out of the balcony, you must always have better performance, quality is for noobs, who needs a better screen, look at my stupid friend, he bought a 1080P monitor to play games using his HD7850, what a noob, he should have suck to 1600x900, cause who needs 1080P, 1600x900 is just as good, and where are those stupid people who buy mac books, retina, pffft



Rofl! Do you know that human eye can register only 10-11 frames per second, so movies and videos have around 25-30 fps. but for gaming when u are moving and interacting with surroundings (gaming feedback mechanism) this doubles. so a very smooth fps would be 60FPS. Anything above that u wont notice any difference. And sacrificing resolution for fps above 60fps is plain stupid. U may boast that I have 1000FPS but the thing is that , what is playable at 60 FPS (better resolution) is also same playable at 1000FPS without anything u can register, unless being a superhero like flash or SP with spider sense.


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2013)

anirbanhere said:


> Rofl! Do you know that human eye can register only 10-11 frames persecond, so movies and videos have around 25-30 fps. but for gaming when u are moving and interacting with surroindings (gaming feedback mechanism) this doubles. so a very smooth fps would be 60FPS. Anything above that u wont notice any difference. And sacrificing resolution for fps above 60fps is plain stupid. U may boast that I have 1000FPS but the thing is that , what is playable at 60 FPS (better resolution) is also same playable at 1000FPS without anything u can register, unless being a superhero like flash or SP with spider sense.


Don't you see the sarcasm in my post


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## anirbanhere (Feb 28, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> While playing game, if power goes off , then the game should run smoothly for atleast 5-10 minutes so that I can reach checkpoint or finish the race



Actually this model doesn't have nvidia optimus afaik. So when u are on battery 650m is disabled intel 4000 takes over. If optimus was there u could have switched it on back. I think this switching is hardwired into the circuit and anything cantbe done.  . Also optimus would have switched 650m off during normal video or web surfing extra to save battery.



tkin said:


> Don't you see the sarcasm in my post



I didn't see the low . NVM.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't think Intel HD 4000 takes over 650M in my laptop at any situation(i.e no OPTIMUS). 650M just gets underclocked to save battery & as Pratyush said, i7's turbo boost is also disabled


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 28, 2013)

The intel HD never takes over in Y500.


----------



## .jRay. (Feb 28, 2013)

^ well apparently it does otherwise what could possibly explain the lag on battery, my z580 lags on battery as any other laptop would, the turbo boost isn't the reason as it doesn't require much power as compared to gfx


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 28, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> ^ well apparently it does otherwise what could possibly explain the lag on battery, my z580 lags on battery as any other laptop would, the turbo boost isn't the reason as it doesn't require much power as compared to gfx


Dude!
FYI HD 4000 is disabled in Y500
You got google! Do some research !


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> ^ well apparently it does otherwise what could possibly explain the lag on battery, my z580 lags on battery as any other laptop would, the turbo boost isn't the reason as it doesn't require much power as compared to gfx


Check with GPU caps viewer, if you put it on a low power mode(force) and run a 3d app(inbuilt benchmarks in GPU Caps Viewer) it would run on HD4000 with pathetic FPS and nvidia GPU will show near zero load.


----------



## n3rd (Mar 1, 2013)

Okay guise, got mine back after repair. I had messed by trying to partition my HDD (apparently you can't partition Win 8 the same way you do with Vista/7) and Win 8 broke.  And I hadn't even backed it up. But after repair, mine came with Win 7, which is sort of a blessing in disguise as far as I'm concerned. The service was good, but the idiots didn't install any drivers in this, so I'm manually installing the drivers now. 

Word of advice, get rid of Win 8 and install Win 7.

PS: Oh ****, these morons have loaded Win 7 32 bit. I'll have to reinstall 64 bit now. Jesus. 
*PPS:   The touchpad issue is back.  These morons have done **** all and just returnd my laptop.*


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 1, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Okay guise, got mine back after repair. I had messed by trying to partition my HDD (apparently you can't partition Win 8 the same way you do with Vista/7) and Win 8 broke.  And I hadn't even backed it up. But after repair, mine came with Win 7, which is sort of a blessing in disguise as far as I'm concerned. The service was good, but the idiots didn't install any drivers in this, so I'm manually installing the drivers now.
> 
> Word of advice, get rid of Win 8 and install Win 7.
> 
> ...



They did they just 'repair'/'clean' ELAN or did they put synaptics in it? (seems more and more like a myth to me).


@nickaustin, please google. that's all I have to say.


----------



## RON28 (Mar 1, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Okay guise, got mine back after repair. I had messed by trying to partition my HDD (apparently you can't partition Win 8 the same way you do with Vista/7) and Win 8 broke.  And I hadn't even backed it up. But after repair, mine came with Win 7, which is sort of a blessing in disguise as far as I'm concerned. The service was good, but the idiots didn't install any drivers in this, so I'm manually installing the drivers now.
> 
> Word of advice, get rid of Win 8 and install Win 7.
> 
> ...


did they installed Synaptics touchpad?  and if they did nothing, and why the hell did they installed Windows 32bit?


----------



## n3rd (Mar 1, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> They did they just 'repair'/'clean' ELAN or did they put synaptics in it? (seems more and more like a myth to me).
> 
> 
> @nickaustin, please google. that's all I have to say.


They did absolutely nothing. I got Win 8 corrupted accidentally and these idiots loaded 32 bit Win 7 and gave it back. Did nothing at all. I told them specifically that it goes crazy  after you use it for a while, but looks like they didn't bother checking. Good god.

I wouldn't have minded if they actually did something - apparently just taping over solves the issue (I can't do it since it  might void the warranty). But this guy is so arrogant that he wouldn't even listen. They're coming over tomorrow to collect it for the second time.

@RON28 I corrupted my Win 8, so for some reason they reformatted and loaded Win 7 - so clueless. And how the hell do get the OEM win 8 serial? Mine came without serial sticker but it's embedded in the BIOS it seems. Such a shame, coz I really like this laptop.


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 1, 2013)

n3rd said:


> They did absolutely nothing. I got Win 8 corrupted accidentally and these idiots loaded 32 bit Win 7 and gave it back. Did nothing at all. I told them specifically that it goes crazy  after you use it for a while, but looks like they didn't bother checking. Good god.
> 
> I wouldn't have minded if they actually did something - apparently just taping over solves the issue (I can't do it since it  might void the warranty). But this guy is so arrogant that he wouldn't even listen. They're coming over tomorrow to collect it for the second time.



Can you explain the taping part? One of my friends will probably be getting this laptop. I'm going to go with him, and get it replaced while he's purchasing it, lol.


----------



## jamiejako (Mar 1, 2013)

guys, how do i boot from a dvd? do i have to change the boot order from the bios? the dvd drive is not listed in the bios boot menu though..and my dvd isn't booting..does it usually boot automatically?


----------



## n3rd (Mar 2, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Can you explain the taping part? One of my friends will probably be getting this laptop. I'm going to go with him, and get it replaced while he's purchasing it, lol.



*i39.photobucket.com/albums/e156/n1smo/Lenovo Y500/DSC_0147_DxO_zpsf574b349-1_zpsaafdb150.jpg
*i39.photobucket.com/albums/e156/n1smo/Lenovo Y500/DSC_0147_DxO_zps3ffc1671.jpg



1. Put a tape from the metallic part (over the track pad) to the polycarbon place which n1sm0 used as a new ground.

2. From the other side of the trackpad, I put 2 pieces of tape from the beforementioned metallic part of the trackpad in a 90° fashion, so that way it touched the laptop's metal chasis, (being more clearly, from touchpads metallic part, to laptops metallic part) resembling the solution shown by newest lenovo laptops.

That solves it, apparently.  I've asked the Lenovo guys to do that as a temporary  fix  (it is a permanent fix, but what the hell, I deserve a new touchpad!) if there is a delay in new touchpad arrival.



jamiejako said:


> guys, how do i boot from a dvd? do i have to change the boot order from the bios? the dvd drive is not listed in the bios boot menu though..and my dvd isn't booting..does it usually boot automatically?


Get in bios, turn legacy support (or something like that) on. And choose  legacy mode as first priority.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2013)

Has any one tried turning off some gestures of the trackpad saw a video in which he said that by turning of some gestures trackpad seems to be working fine.


----------



## n3rd (Mar 3, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Has any one tried turning off some gestures of the trackpad saw a video in which he said that by turning of some gestures trackpad seems to be working fine.



Nope, disabled everything and still goes crazy. It's a hardware issue, when the system heats up, the touchpad goes crazy.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Nope, disabled everything and still goes crazy. It's a hardware issue, when the system heats up, the touchpad goes crazy.



This is something which is really horrible. Planning to buy it but now don't know it what to do now.


----------



## anirbanhere (Mar 4, 2013)

I think it is better to buy this laptop another 2-3 months later,until Lenovo resolves all issues. I talked with a lenovo guy in US website, they have replaced all touchpads with synaptics there. Hope that happens here to or the stocks gets replaced.


----------



## govinda123 (Mar 4, 2013)

Someone please tell the best shop in Delhi to get Y500 at reasonable rate?

Also, Does Y500 comes with 2 year warranty or 1 year?


----------



## AVS (Mar 4, 2013)

anirbanhere said:


> I think it is better to buy this laptop another 2-3 months later,until Lenovo resolves all issues. I talked with a lenovo guy in US website, they have replaced all touchpads with synaptics there. Hope that happens here to or the stocks gets replaced.



I checked with the lenovo sales desk in bangalore and they have confirmed the reassembling of the faulty products already. I just placed my order today morning and ll b getting my piece in another hour...


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 4, 2013)

AVS said:


> I checked with the lenovo sales desk in bangalore and they have confirmed the reassembling of the faulty products already. I just placed my order today morning and ll b getting my piece in another hour...




Can you give me the email or phone number in which you contacted? Lenovo guys are asking me proof that synaptics is the solution. 

BTW @n3rd: Have you pressed the button next to AC socket at left side of laptop? One key recovery? 
When I pressed it I got 2 backups, one created by me & other system backup was factory made.......


----------



## AVS (Mar 5, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Can you give me the email or phone number in which you contacted? Lenovo guys are asking me proof that synaptics is the solution.
> 
> BTW @n3rd: Have you pressed the button next to AC socket at left side of laptop? One key recovery?
> When I pressed it I got 2 backups, one created by me & other system backup was factory made.......



I'll PM you the number?... By the way mine is an ELAN one and the dealer told that all of the stock is re assembled to correct the issue.... Let me wait for couple of days and then assess the actual situation with touchpad... Spent whole night yesterday fiddling with the lappy...


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2013)

AVS said:


> I'll PM you the number?... By the way mine is an ELAN one and the dealer told that all of the stock is re assembled to correct the issue.... Let me wait for couple of days and then assess the actual situation with touchpad... Spent whole night yesterday fiddling with the lappy...



Give me the number & whose number is that exactly?


----------



## himanshuchopra (Mar 5, 2013)

hey guys
1 query.
I believe y500 has one audio port and one microphone port. With this I was planning to buy a Roccat Kave, which has 4 different ports , one each for front, rear, center speakers and microphone along with the usb control for its amp. So, Ill have to buy a souncard along with it ? How to install it etc .? Which one should I go for ? or else shall I go with some other headsets altogether ?  Theres Siberia, corsair. I don't know about the number of ports  etc. Any suggestions ?


----------



## AVS (Mar 5, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Give me the number & whose number is that exactly?



This guy is supposed to be the oldest lenovo sales partner in bangalore. Shop name is Neon technologies.
You can get more details from him. I bought the lappy from him only - 9900266370.

Cheers


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2013)

Y500 has only one one audio port & one mic port. I don't know how to install sound card. I didn't see any free ports inside laptop(except RAM slot)


----------



## tkin (Mar 5, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Y500 has only one one audio port & one mic port. I don't know how to install sound card. I didn't see any free ports inside laptop(except RAM slot)


You can't, get an external soundcard that runs via USB, a creative with 5.1 channel audio costs 4k, while steelseries siberia with 2 channel audio costs 1k.


----------



## himanshuchopra (Mar 6, 2013)

So I am down to these ..
ROCCAT KULO USB 7.1 or STEELSERIES SIBERIA V2...
both USB ..
I think SIBERIA ... Do you guys have any other suggestions ? Thanks ...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry for noobistic question but does this lappy come with two nvidia 650gt in sli preinstalled or do we need to install it later???


----------



## anirbanhere (Mar 6, 2013)

It only comes with one 650m and I think its upto Lenovo when they will launch an ultrabay 650m or even they wont. Either way u know there is a possibility and it is SLI enabled!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks cleared my doubts.


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey guys. Just a heads-up. I had a talk with guys with flipkart today evening. 
Most of you already know this.. He told me that all the current flipkart stock is manufactured prior to November. He also told me that they are aware of the ELAN touchpad issue, and that flipkart will be swiftly updating the website with the newer pieces, in about 2-3 days. I will also get a notification via mail as and when they will do so. He suggested me not to purchase it at the moment, and that I wait for the newer stock to arrive.

now, with the touchpad issues fixed(hopefully), this is one beast to get.


----------



## Estbarul (Mar 7, 2013)

so do you think the laptops that amazon, best buy or newegg are selling have those issues fixed already?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2013)

Lenovo service centre guys told me that they have given order for my Synaptics touchpad



Estbarul said:


> so do you think the laptops that amazon, best buy or newegg are selling have those issues fixed already?



Can't say, mostly all faulty Y500 are replaced in US


----------



## Estbarul (Mar 8, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Lenovo service centre guys told me that they have given order for my Synaptics touchpad
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say, mostly all faulty Y500 are replaced in US



No prob, I'll get the non SLI version first and then buy the extra card, just talked to a Lenovo guy by chat and he told me that the Y500's on sale in the Lenovo site have the touchpad problems fixed.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2013)

Estbarul said:


> No prob, I'll get the non SLI version first and then buy the extra card, just talked to a Lenovo guy by chat and he told me that the Y500's on sale in the Lenovo site have the touchpad problems fixed.



Dude buying another gt 650m will burn a hole in your pocket. If you are willing to spend that much go for a better lappy.


----------



## himanshuchopra (Mar 8, 2013)

> Hey guys. Just a heads-up. I had a talk with guys with flipkart today evening.
> Most of you already know this.. He told me that all the current flipkart stock is manufactured prior to November. He also told me that they are aware of the ELAN touchpad issue, and that flipkart will be swiftly updating the website with the newer pieces, in about 2-3 days. I will also get a notification via mail as and when they will do so. He suggested me not to purchase it at the moment, and that I wait for the newer stock to arrive.
> 
> now, with the touchpad issues fixed(hopefully), this is one beast to get.



Mahn u just scared me to death..
I placed my order only yesterday..!! 
Called FK.. they say " we dont disclose any such info..!! If the manufacturer was to send a new shipment we would have removed the product from our list ". Anyways if I get a faulty touchpad.. Ill use their 30 day replacement policy.. or maybe go for anupam_pb's way...!!!


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 8, 2013)

himanshuchopra said:


> Mahn u just scared me to death..
> I placed my order only yesterday..!!
> Called FK.. they say " we dont disclose any such info..!! If the manufacturer was to send a new shipment we would have removed the product from our list ". Anyways if I get a faulty touchpad.. Ill use their 30 day replacement policy.. or maybe go for anupam_pb's way...!!!



I got good support from their side, and they did tell me this over a phonecall. Try mailing them and getting a callback


----------



## himanshuchopra (Mar 8, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> I got good support from their side, and they did tell me this over a phonecall. Try mailing them and getting a callback



Did that... Waiting for their reply now.


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 8, 2013)

himanshuchopra said:


> Mahn u just scared me to death..
> I placed my order only yesterday..!!
> Called FK.. they say " we dont disclose any such info..!! If the manufacturer was to send a new shipment we would have removed the product from our list ". Anyways if I get a faulty touchpad.. Ill use their 30 day replacement policy.. or maybe go for anupam_pb's way...!!!



You cancel the order, wait for 2 weeks and then buy


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> You cancel the order, wait for 2 weeks and then buy



+1 I agree with you


----------



## sunny agrawal (Mar 9, 2013)

shopkeepers told my parents and
even relatives that quality differs.
dell is better than samsung and
samsung is far better than lenovo
further touch pad problem in
lenovo has made the matter worse.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

^ tell that noob shopkeeper to get you a dell  lappy


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 9, 2013)

sunny agrawal said:


> shopkeepers told my parents and
> even relatives that quality differs.
> dell is better than samsung and
> samsung is far better than lenovo
> ...



Well in the 50-66k range, dell's laptops are the most reliable and also the ones with least issues.
However, Samsung(throttling fixed) and Lenovo(touchpad issues fixed, ASS improving) are steadily catching up


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 9, 2013)

Samsung's ASS still needs a lot of improvement.
Lenovo is quite good, giving on-site warranty + ADP........although it took a bit of time for me to convince those guys that there is hardware problem in my touchpad


----------



## Estbarul (Mar 10, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Dude buying another gt 650m will burn a hole in your pocket. If you are willing to spend that much go for a better lappy.



I don't think so, maybe in a year or so those Ultrabay extras would be cheaper, and with the Power Supply and extra video card the price won't go much higher.  That's what I'm hoping for at least since Lenovo doesn't offer SLI's yet.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 10, 2013)

Estbarul said:


> I don't think so, maybe in a year or so those Ultrabay extras would be cheaper, and with the Power Supply and extra video card the price won't go much higher.  That's what I'm hoping for at least since Lenovo doesn't offer SLI's yet.



Let's see what will happen ...... Another 650M for 5-7k would be great.....


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

Estbarul said:


> I don't think so, maybe in a year or so those Ultrabay extras would be cheaper, and with the Power Supply and extra video card the price won't go much higher.  That's what I'm hoping for at least since Lenovo doesn't offer SLI's yet.


Till then games will be heavy enough to require GT 650M in QUAD SLI


----------



## Estbarul (Mar 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Till then games will be heavy enough to require GT 650M in QUAD SLI



haha yes indeed, if you want to play everything in ultra, but I can take mid/high


----------



## anirbanhere (Mar 11, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Let's see what will happen ...... Another 650M for 5-7k would be great.....



It wont be 5-7k, In US only it costs 230$ converting gets to about 12.5k . Also i dont think price will be same, around 15k I believe 

Y500 Removable Graphics GN36 | Lenovo | (US)


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 11, 2013)

anirbanhere said:


> It wont be 5-7k, In US only it costs 230$ converting gets to about 12.5k . Also i dont think price will be same, around 15k I believe
> 
> Y500 Removable Graphics GN36 | Lenovo | (US)



Actually I meant, getting GT650M for 5-7k after 8-10 months..... when 700 series will be at full fledge business


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 11, 2013)

i don't think anyone is really going to add another 650m, atleast in India. but it's a nice feature anyways.


----------



## sanemate (Mar 12, 2013)

Anupam, by this review by Aakash B here "*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y500-59-346619-laptop-3rd-gen-ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/product-reviews/ITMDH2P7VNQ2YM3X?pid=COMDH2P6HYV9FU92&sort_order=most-recent"

"But it does have a 16 GB mSATA SSD (non-user accessible) , which really boosts up the performance for its primary hard disk."

is this the case? Is there a 16GB SSD too in the model available in India (Note that he is a certified buyer)? I did not know that.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 12, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Anupam, by this review by Aakash B here "*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y500-59-346619-laptop-3rd-gen-ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/product-reviews/ITMDH2P7VNQ2YM3X?pid=COMDH2P6HYV9FU92&sort_order=most-recent"
> 
> "But it does have a 16 GB mSATA SSD (non-user accessible) , which really boosts up the performance for its primary hard disk."
> 
> is this the case? Is there a 16GB SSD too in the model available in India (Note that he is a certified buyer)? I did not know that.



There is only *ONE* Y500 model available in India as far as i know.....& it doesn't have SSD


----------



## himanshuchopra (Mar 12, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> You cancel the order, wait for 2 weeks and then buy





Gtb93 said:


> I got good support from their side, and they did tell me this over a phonecall. Try mailing them and getting a callback





$hadow said:


> +1 I agree with you




Couldnt cancel the order.. As soon as I logged into FK they had shipped it.
Anyways, recieved the laptop.. HAS THE SAME IDIOTIC ELAN... 
Ran the only game I had at that time... DMC 5... ran smooth on full graphics..  considering the specs and all.. I don't mind the touchpad really...
But in case it bothers me a lot.. I can get a replacement from FK.. @Gtb93 ... Plzz post as soon as u know that fk has a new stock.. who knows.. after the replacement I might get one with snaptics...


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 12, 2013)

himanshuchopra said:


> Couldnt cancel the order.. As soon as I logged into FK they had shipped it.
> Anyways, recieved the laptop.. HAS THE SAME IDIOTIC ELAN...
> Ran the only game I had at that time... DMC 5... ran smooth on full graphics..  considering the specs and all.. I don't mind the touchpad really...
> But in case it bothers me a lot.. I can get a replacement from FK.. @Gtb93 ... Plzz post as soon as u know that fk has a new stock.. who knows.. after the replacement I might get one with snaptics...


Sure, I will. I expected a quicker update from their side, but it hasn't come around out.


----------



## himanshuchopra (Mar 12, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Sure, I will. I expected a quicker update from their side, but it hasn't come around out.



thanks mate..


----------



## sanemate (Mar 14, 2013)

I wish Y500 bought from the US had their warranties in India too.


----------



## sanemate (Mar 16, 2013)

Flipkart is giving 5% off on use of credit cards on laptops, y500, sammy s05 and others.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2013)

I am liking this Y500 for its overall looks...but somebody tell me does the keyboard looks rediish even in day time...I mean after switching off the backlight...thats my only concern


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I am liking this Y500 for its overall looks...but somebody tell me does the keyboard looks rediish even in day time...I mean after switching off the backlight...thats my only concern



Once the keyboard back light is off it is completely black.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2013)

thanks @shadow ....then its good


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> thanks @shadow ....then its good



Even I have similar doubt so I cross checked it earlier.


----------



## sanemate (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, completely black. Only the sides will be red (cause thats their color)


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Mar 17, 2013)

Has anyone till yet received synaptics touchpad

do the New y500's have synaptics touchpad????
if yes after what manufacturing date then??

thanks in advance


----------



## anikesh102 (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone know how to clean install win 8 on this machine?????? no bloatwares just win and drivers...???????


----------



## sanemate (Mar 17, 2013)

Installing Win 8 using the product key on the laptop should work I guess.



anikesh102 said:


> Does anyone know how to clean install win 8 on this machine?????? no bloatwares just win and drivers...???????


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 18, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Installing Win 8 using the product key on the laptop should work I guess.



There is no win 8 key given in pre-installed win 8 devices.



anikesh102 said:


> Does anyone know how to clean install win 8 on this machine?????? no bloatwares just win and drivers...???????




Press the one key recovery key present near power socket(when laptop is in off state). Go to reccovery & restore. It will repartition your hard disk & your laptop will go to factory state.......

or

In Win8 desktop, go to charms bar >> settings >> Change PC settings >> general >> scroll down to find "Refresh your PC....." & "Remove everything and...." . Choose one of them



pankaj_bhardwaj135 said:


> Has anyone till yet received synaptics touchpad
> 
> do the New y500's have synaptics touchpad????
> if yes after what manufacturing date then??
> ...




I'm yet to receive my synaptics touchpad......

If manufacturing date is after Nov '12 , then most probably it will have synaptics touchpad


----------



## bloodlife (Mar 18, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> There is no win 8 key given in pre-installed win 8 devices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Product key..!!!? Nope, All coz of UEFI Bios.. win8 pc's now embed product key in BIOS. Btw, these licenses are non-transferable to another PC..!!!


----------



## anikesh102 (Mar 18, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> There is no win 8 key given in pre-installed win 8 devices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have u done clean install???? i already tried one key recovery it installs all the bloatwares.... and i have read smwhere dat refresh method also do the same.....  is dere no way to do a clean install???
Have u noticed d startup time and after logging in it still takes time to settle down.... if u open My computer or google chrome it takes much time to launch..... i have win 8 on my other laptop(HP) and it settles down so quickly dat as soon desktop shows up u can launch anything without any delay..... dats d reason i wanted to try clean install mayb it ll increase d performance....


----------



## bloodlife (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, can u please explain to what bloatware you are referring to? 
regardless of the boot time-out in "msconfig" Win8 would load in 8-10sec's, if your laptop's bios hasn't changed (default - UEFI mode).
Try this --> Goto TaskManager - Startup tab disable all those you don't require.. Last BIOS time considerably decreases. Btw, My Last BIOS Time is as low as 3.5 sec


----------



## jamiejako (Mar 18, 2013)

pankaj_bhardwaj135 said:


> Has anyone till yet received synaptics touchpad



yes, i got my touchpad replaced with the synaptics one today..installed the driver from lenovo's website and everything's fine..no problems so far.


----------



## sanemate (Mar 18, 2013)

Ye jamiejako, when did you buy it? And how long did it take to get it replaced?



jamiejako said:


> yes, i got my touchpad replaced with the synaptics one today..installed the driver from lenovo's website and everything's fine..no problems so far.


----------



## jamiejako (Mar 18, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Ye jamiejako, when did you buy it? And how long did it take to get it replaced?



i bought it two weeks back..registered the complaint the same day..got it replaced today


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 18, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> i bought it two weeks back..registered the complaint the same day..got it replaced today



In which city/town do u live ?



bloodlife said:


> Hi, can u please explain to what bloatware you are referring to?
> regardless of the boot time-out in "msconfig" Win8 would load in 8-10sec's, if your laptop's bios hasn't changed (default - UEFI mode).
> Try this --> Goto TaskManager - Startup tab disable all those you don't require.. Last BIOS time considerably decreases. Btw, My Last BIOS Time is as low as 3.5 sec



I've removed many, my last BIOS time was 7.1 sec. I'm happy with my laptop's performance, its ready to use after 2minutes from the time u turn it on


----------



## jamiejako (Mar 18, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> In which city/town do u live ?



in Kochi


----------



## sanemate (Mar 19, 2013)

They didnt require any proof? And replaced with new Synaptics one?



jamiejako said:


> in Kochi


----------



## jamiejako (Mar 19, 2013)

sanemate said:


> They didnt require any proof? And replaced with new Synaptics one?



nah, no proof..the tollfree chick didn't know what she was talking about..but then she connected me to my local service center..and the guy knew about the touchpad problem with the Y500..he immediately told me he would order a new synaptics one.


----------



## AVS (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine got replaced today only... still downloading the driver from synaptics website (the service guy told intelli touchpad would not be working in Y500 hence download the generic driver -- dont know how true this is  )


----------



## jamiejako (Mar 19, 2013)

AVS said:


> Mine got replaced today only... still downloading the driver from synaptics website (the service guy told intelli touchpad would not be working in Y500 hence download the generic driver -- dont know how true this is  )



all gestures working fine for me..get this driver :

*download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/1fto16ww.exe


----------



## sanemate (Mar 20, 2013)

With this issue fixed, Y500 is the BOSS. Ramp it up with another 650m GT 

I was wondering, the US versions, with extra GPU in SLI + 16 gig SSD, where do they put the SSD, is there space inside which one can use for putting the SSD in the Indian model too? (besides the ultrabay space)


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 20, 2013)

Facebook discussion page for Y500 users


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 20, 2013)

^Make a group instead


----------



## sanemate (Mar 21, 2013)

The Removable graphics ultrabay was available for 137  (~INR 8400) USD once, now it increased to 230 USD.

Though Canadian sites have it for as low as 122 USD 

0C22235 | | Y500 REMOVABLE GRAPHICS GN36 at ComputerValley.ca

Is it worth paying 8000 for this. One would also need to buy the 80$ 170W adapter. What do you guys think?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 21, 2013)

After waiting for two weeks, I finally got my new touchpad......actually the whole front panel is changed(except keyboard region)


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> After waiting for two weeks, I finally got my new touchpad......actually the whole front panel is changed(except keyboard region)



So how is it working now???


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 22, 2013)

$hadow said:


> So how is it working now???



Working fine till now


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Mar 22, 2013)

Have you tried and tested everything on it.
i mean each and every feature
and how's the keyboard is it working good????


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 22, 2013)

I've forgot to turn on the "Always ON USB". I'll update after using my laptop for few hours after turning it ON


----------



## jamiejako (Mar 23, 2013)

The touchpad, even after replacement, isn't that great..the whole area of the touchpad is touch-sensitive..including the left/right buttons..so when you right-click..the cursor moves just a little bit..it can get annoying.
'Always ON USB' works fine for me..even if the laptop is shut down, i can still charge my phone.
The entire laptop is a dust magnet, but most laptops are  , it's more noticeable here..b/w the keyboard, especially (glossy finish)
Also, a minor problem, the numlock is randomly on/off at startup..i fixed the registry entry, but the problem persists..is it just me?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 23, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> The touchpad, even after replacement, isn't that great..the whole area of the touchpad is touch-sensitive..including the left/right buttons..so when you right-click..the cursor moves just a little bit..it can get annoying.
> 'Always ON USB' works fine for me..even if the laptop is shut down, i can still charge my phone.
> The entire laptop is a dust magnet, but most laptops are  , it's more noticeable here..b/w the keyboard, especially (glossy finish)
> Also, a minor problem, the numlock is randomly on/off at startup..i fixed the registry entry, but the problem persists..is it just me?



Numpad is by default in OFF state for me till I've logged into my user account, i.e reach start screen....


----------



## jamiejako (Mar 23, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Numpad is by default in OFF state for me till I've logged into my user account, i.e reach start screen....



i have a login password with numbers 
found a fix though ; turned off fast startup in power options.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 28, 2013)

Highest temp achieved by my laptop:
CPU- 83 C
GPU- 78 C

Room temp. : 38 C

I was playing Ghost Recon Future Solider for 2 hours continuously


----------



## nseries73 (Apr 1, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> After waiting for two weeks, I finally got my new touchpad......actually the whole front panel is changed(except keyboard region)



is the looks same to, i mean u said that the whole front panel has been changed.


----------



## jamiejako (Apr 1, 2013)

nseries73 said:


> is the looks same to, i mean u said that the whole front panel has been changed.



yup looks exactly the same.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am currently a dell user and is planning to buy a new laptop .... considering lenovo how is the ASS of the company ..is it like dell i.e. do they send the technician home for repair and does warrenty covers everything (as in dell they replace anything whatsoever without any questions )... i Checked in flipkart that the y500 model has been discontinued, is that true???


----------



## sanemate (Apr 2, 2013)

It had touchpad issues earlier which is now fixed in latest stock (14 march manufacturing models in Mumbai and Pune). It comes with 1 year onsite (where technician comes to your home) and 1 year offsite (you will need to take it to the dealer in 2nd year) warranty. Both years have accidental damage protection too. So you are pretty safe. Get the latest stock (March manufacturing)



smartyrohan12 said:


> I am currently a dell user and is planning to buy a new laptop .... considering lenovo how is the ASS of the company ..is it like dell i.e. do they send the technician home for repair and does warrenty covers everything (as in dell they replace anything whatsoever without any questions )... i Checked in flipkart that the y500 model has been discontinued, is that true???


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 2, 2013)

To all Y500 owners, how u rate lenovo after sales service against Dell. and Are u guys satisfied with this product. I am asking regarding India service levels only.

Regards,
Chintan


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2013)

can I fit a SSD in the SLI slot ...is there any port for SSD there


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Apr 3, 2013)

Between Lenovo y500 with 650m and y580 with 660m which one should I buy.. is the price difference of $200 appropriate when considering the difference in performance


----------



## Gtb93 (Apr 3, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> can I fit a SSD in the SLI slot ...is there any port for SSD there


What type of SSD will fit in this Y500?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Between Lenovo y500 with 650m and y580 with 660m which one should I buy.. is the price difference of $200 appropriate when considering the difference in performance



Is y580 available in India by Lenovo officially???????


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 3, 2013)

^ Nope!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> What type of SSD will fit in this Y500?



thanks...it have msata port 
 anyone using a mSATA SSD in Y500 ??


----------



## Sougat (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone tried any news games on this y500 laptop ?
And what about the latest NVidia 314.22 drivers? 
Got my laptop a week ago and I updated the NVidia drivers and just tried cod mw3 , black ops 2 , fifa 13 and blur on it ,got a bit of stuttering with fifa 13 on ultra settings (until turned on vsync and triple buffering from control panel) ,mw3 ran without lag , black ops also ran without lag.
Also I read someone saying running black ops 2 at 720p on medium to high setting, shouldn't this graphic card be able to run black ops 2 on ultra - high setting on 1080p [*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-650M.71887.0.html] 

Only problem I seem to have is despite the games running fluently on ultra settings , sometimes I get slight micro stuttering (very little to notice though) , anyone else got this issue here?


----------



## Gtb93 (Apr 5, 2013)

I douubt you could run BO2 on Ultra setting on 1080p. Probably an SLI of 2 GT650ms' can do that.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys..i really love this laptop and is this still available in Chennai ? 

Because I heard the models in flipkart are permanently discontinued  though I'm gonna buy it from local store only.. 

How can I check if it has faulty elan touchpad or synaptics?  

My dad delays purchase of this laptop for 2 months. Should I hurry him, n buy it now itself or wait for 2 months?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 7, 2013)

If u want the laptop now, then get it.....but if u can wait for 2-3 months, then wait.... you may get newer GPU n intel 4th gen may be


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 7, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> If u want the laptop now, then get it.....but if u can wait for 2-3 months, then wait.... you may get newer GPU n intel 4th gen may be



But it will be expensive right? Right now this laptop is best value for money


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 7, 2013)

4th gen will be expensive so I will stick with this model.. What's the alternative to this laptop?  ( featuring gt 650m)


----------



## sebuelias (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello guys,
 I'm looking to buy Y500 from USA,but I will most probably return it to India and I will be using it there. As i am in immediate need to buy, I cannot delay the purchase till I go..So my doubt is, will I be able to use the one I got here in India as there is power difference (110V us, to 220V ind).. Please do answer..


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 8, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> 4th gen will be expensive so I will stick with this model.. What's the alternative to this laptop?  ( featuring gt 650m)



It's only rival is Samsung NP550P5C S05IN, but still Y500 is better


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 9, 2013)

I phoned the Lenovo showroom in Chennai and the sales rep told me that another laptop with specs similar to y500 is going to be launched.. :thumbup:
And he said he will confirm with his higher official and tell me..i m not sure whether it's new model or May be touchpad repaired y500
Lets wait and see 
Edit: Nope it isnt true..


----------



## sanemate (Apr 12, 2013)

Anupam and jamiejako, did you guys check the warranties at *support.lenovo.com/en_IN/product-service/warranty-status/default.page? 

When I checked here, it says 1 year limited cary in warranty. Is it showing the same for you? I was told its 2 years ADP, so do we need to update that we bought or something somewhere?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 12, 2013)

Mine one was showing 1 year onsite warranty + ADP. Then I contacted Flipkart, now its changed to 2 years.


----------



## sanemate (Apr 12, 2013)

Both years onsite?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 12, 2013)

In my bill it's 2 years Onsite warranty, but when I carefully read what all were written, its mentioned "On site warranty for first year". I guess I'll contact Flipkart if something goes wrong. Moreover the Lenovo guys were satisfied with just my bill (Flipkart after all !!)


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 13, 2013)

Guys can you clear my doubts.. We All knew that optmius and HD4000 is disabled in y500. So the 3DTV play should work right? If it is connected with 3dtv? 
Because from what I have read from notebookcheck.net it says that "if optimus is disabled, nvidia 3dvision is enabled"( if the graphic card is supported)
gt650m supports 3dvision ( as stated in GeForce website)  so 3dtv play should be supported as the hdmi output is rendered by gt650..


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 13, 2013)

I think it should be supported, try it & inform us too here.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 13, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I think it should be supported, try it & inform us too here.



I haven't purchased this laptop yet..i will buy after my semester exam finishes.. If it is supported I will add that point to justify my purchase 
So people who already have it can test and say


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 13, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I haven't purchased this laptop yet..i will buy after my semester exam finishes.. If it is supported I will add that point to justify my purchase
> So people who already have it can test and say



Sorry, but I can't give 100% assurance that it will support it


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 13, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Sorry, but I can't give 100% assurance that it will support it



Let's hope that it will work


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2013)

mSATA for Y500 ?
Check this
onlyssd.com/ssd-interface/buy-msata-ssd/plextor-128gb-m5m-series-ssd


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> mSATA for Y500 ?
> Check this
> onlyssd.com/ssd-interface/buy-msata-ssd/plextor-128gb-m5m-series-ssd



I prefer to buy locally


----------



## jamiejako (Apr 22, 2013)

guys, nvidia driver update released by lenovo :
*download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/1fvl17ww.exe

and hey, slight update about the touchpad ;
i said before that the touchpad was a pain even after getting repaired..the entire touchpad is touch-sensitive, including the buttons..and the buttons aren't very easy to click..so the cursor moves when you click them.
it's actually a breeze to use with gestures..two finger tap to right click and touch hold to drag eliminates the use of the physical buttons completely, and the extra area sure is a bonus.
with the touchpad issue solved, this is one helluva machine


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey guys check this out.... Its 750m
IdeaPad Y500 15.6" Laptop | Shop | Lenovo | (CA)

these Lenovo guys are selling old machines in India

hey guys,
How much will be 750m better than 650m??


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 24, 2013)

Gt 750m ~ gtx660


----------



## nseries73 (Apr 25, 2013)

pankaj_bhardwaj135 said:


> Hey guys check this out.... Its 750m
> IdeaPad Y500 15.6" Laptop | Shop | Lenovo | (CA)
> 
> these Lenovo guys are selling old machines in India
> ...




according to the claims made by the nvidia, it should be 75% faster than the 650m check this link

Description | GeForce



pankaj_bhardwaj135 said:


> Hey guys check this out.... Its 750m
> IdeaPad Y500 15.6" Laptop | Shop | Lenovo | (CA)
> 
> these Lenovo guys are selling old machines in India
> ...




according to the claims made by the nvidia, it should be 75% faster than the 650m check this link

*www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-gt-750m/description

*HEY GUYS CHECK THIS, INTERNATIONAL WARRANTY FOR Y500 NOW IN INDIA*




LINK

*support.lenovo.com/en_US/product-service/iws.page?



pankaj_bhardwaj135 said:


> Hey guys check this out.... Its 750m
> IdeaPad Y500 15.6" Laptop | Shop | Lenovo | (CA)
> 
> these Lenovo guys are selling old machines in India
> ...




nice update mate


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Apr 25, 2013)

When will 750m version will come in India??
Any Idea??
thanks


----------



## $hadow (Apr 25, 2013)

pankaj_bhardwaj135 said:


> When will 750m version will come in India??
> Any Idea??
> thanks



Forget about that I was in talk with a sales rep yesterday and she said lenovo has no plan to launch y500 750m in India reason being India do not need so much powefull gpu. I almost fell of my chair listening to her.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 25, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Forget about that I was in talk with a sales rep yesterday and she said lenovo has no plan to launch y500 750m in India reason being India do not need so much powefull gpu. I almost fell of my chair listening to her.



WTF!!!!


----------



## nseries73 (Apr 25, 2013)

hey any body planning to get one from the us in which there is a dual sli???
i am interested in getting one


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Apr 25, 2013)

No,
the company wouldn't do that... It will definitely come
These sales guys know nothin. 
Try telling them a problem they tell first thing to restart a computer like the person wouldn't have even tried that!


----------



## nseries73 (Apr 25, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Forget about that I was in talk with a sales rep yesterday and she said lenovo has no plan to launch y500 750m in India reason being India do not need so much powefull gpu. I almost fell of my chair listening to her.



he eh the sales lady only views photos and listens to music n her y500........lolz that's why India doesn't require a powerful gpu

lolz........



pankaj_bhardwaj135 said:


> No,
> the company wouldn't do that... It will definitely come
> These sales guys know nothin.
> Try telling them a problem they tell first thing to restart a computer like the person wouldn't have even tried that!



afaik these call centers ass hls knows nothing of these products how will they know what is launching when?????


----------



## $hadow (Apr 25, 2013)

These guys are there coz company has to put some one as a customer rep. So they only want good english spoken and when you ask some thing tricky they will either put you on hold or transfer your call.


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah....I totally agree with with you
Bloody morons


----------



## RON28 (Apr 25, 2013)

if indians doesn't need GTX 750M then ask her why Crysis 3 has been released here? to play with Onboard Intel GPU?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2013)

RON28 said:


> if indians doesn't need GTX 750M then ask her why Crysis 3 has been released here? to play with Onboard Intel GPU?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 26, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Forget about that I was in talk with a sales rep yesterday and she said lenovo has no plan to launch y500 750m in India reason being India do not need so much powefull gpu. I almost fell of my chair listening to her.







pankaj_bhardwaj135 said:


> No,
> the company wouldn't do that... It will definitely come
> These sales guys know nothin.
> Try telling them a problem they tell first thing to restart a computer like the person wouldn't have even tried that!



I remember the day, when I was mad at them because they were just not listening to me regarding the touchpad issue. They were continuously insisting on reinstalling Win8 using recovery. Then I emailed them the proof(posted by Admin at Lenovo forum) to support the solution (Actually one of the service guy suggested me this, he was quite knowledgeable)


*Guys anyone with Synaptics touchpad, facing keyboard issues ??*
It was working fine for more than a month, with Always ON USB feature ON.


----------



## jamiejako (Apr 27, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> *Guys anyone with Synaptics touchpad, facing keyboard issues ??*
> It was working fine for more than a month, with Always ON USB feature ON.



none so far...did they replace your entire front panel?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 27, 2013)

First my keyboard was replaced, then touchpad(after 3-4 weeks) with whole front panel. Don't know why it again started giving keyboard problems yesterday


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> First my keyboard was replaced, then touchpad(after 3-4 weeks) with whole front panel. Don't know why it again started giving keyboard problems yesterday



So what about the new y500 is it coming with synaptic touch pad???


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 27, 2013)

Newer stocks are havin Synaptics


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Newer stocks are havin Synaptics



Glad to hear that..

How is the games performing under the battery power?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Glad to hear that..
> 
> How is the games performing under the battery power?



In battery power, GPU gets underclocked. You would get much better graphics quality in AC power.
Anyways, you can play games by lowering gfx quality. Till now I haven't played games in battery power for too long(5-10 min max.)


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Glad to hear that..
> 
> How is the games performing under the battery power?


Ohh so you play on battery power. 
When do you want to buy a new one?


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

Of course I dont want to play in battery power.  I need to save when the power goes off.. For that I need 5-10 mins of battery power to play


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> In battery power, GPU gets underclocked. You would get much better graphics quality in AC power.
> Anyways, you can play games by lowering gfx quality. Till now I haven't played games in battery power for too long(5-10 min max.)



Is that performance worse than Intel HD 4000 ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Of course I dont want to play in battery power.  I need to save when the power goes off.. For that I need 5-10 mins of battery power to play


Ohh sorry. 
AFAIK cpu under clocks to 2.4Ghz I. E. turbo mode (boosting to 3.4GHz) is disabled on battery power.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Ohh sorry.
> AFAIK cpu under clocks to 2.4Ghz I. E. turbo mode (boosting to 3.4GHz) is disabled on battery power.



What about GPU power?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> What about GPU power?


Well Gt 650 on Sammy used to under clock from 950 MHz to ~ 750 MHz.  Not sure about lenovo though. I think the boost might get disabled and the core clocks be at 850MHz


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Well Gt 650 on Sammy used to under clock from 950 MHz to ~ 750 MHz.  Not sure about lenovo though. I think the boost might get disabled and the core clocks be at 850MHz



Thats fine...


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 28, 2013)

OK, just take my example:
I run NFSMW 2012 in medium-high in 1080p resolution. When power goes off, i just lower resolution to 720p & continue gaming.....thats it


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> OK, just take my example:
> I run NFSMW 2012 in medium-high in 1080p resolution. When power goes off, i just lower resolution to 720p & continue gaming.....thats it



Not at all a problem for me...

And another doubt wil there be a fps difference if I play in 1080p in 42 inch tv?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Not at all a problem for me...
> 
> And another doubt wil there be a fps difference if I play in 1080p in 42 inch tv?


You shouldn't face any loss in performance because you folks got Igpu disabled and the hdmi port should be hooked up directly to Dgpu. 
In short,  everything should be fine


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> You shouldn't face any loss in performance because you folks got Igpu disabled and the hdmi port should be hooked up directly to Dgpu.
> In short,  everything should be fine



What I'm asking is, if I get 45fps in 1080p in 15" wil it maintain same 45fps in 1080p in 42" tv?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> What I'm asking is, if I get 45fps in 1080p in 15" wil it maintain same 45fps in 1080p in 42" tv?


Imo yeah.  Not completely sure btw. 
Do ping me when you try it


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Imo yeah.  But completely sure btw.
> Do ping me when you try it



Sure sure


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 29, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> What I'm asking is, if I get 45fps in 1080p in 15" wil it maintain same 45fps in 1080p in 42" tv?



There should not be fps change as you are not changing resolution ..(both screens 1080p)


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 29, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> There should not be fps change as you are not changing resolution ..(both screens 1080p)



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
But I want a volunteer to test the nvidia 3dtv play


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2013)

when is next model of y500 coming?
& is the extra graphics card (for SLI) included or do you buy separately, if later, how much is it?


----------



## Gtb93 (Apr 29, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> when is next model of y500 coming?
> & is the extra graphics card (for SLI) included or do you buy separately, if later, how much is it?


I guess the model won't be coming anytime soon.
No, the second card is NOT included, and isn't available for purchase in India either.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> I guess the model won't be coming anytime soon.
> No, the second card is NOT included, *and isn't available for purchase in India either*.





would you suggest y500 (maybe v2.0) for 3-4years usage for at least 720p smooth 40+fps gaming & for music recording+editing?

for me, most interesting things about y500 are the extra gfx card slot, full hd screen, & back lit kb.


----------



## sanemate (Apr 30, 2013)

My battery stays at 60% constantly and says "Plugged in, not charging". Is this an issue with the battery? Or the adapter? How do I confirm? How long is the battery/adapter under warranty? It doesnt happen always, at times it charges, at times I get this message.


----------



## Gtb93 (Apr 30, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> would you suggest y500 (maybe v2.0) for 3-4years usage for at least 720p smooth 40+fps gaming & for music recording+editing?
> 
> for me, most interesting things about y500 are the extra gfx card slot, full hd screen, & back lit kb.



Ofcourse! on 720p, the 650m is a beast. y500 is a good option for you. 
The extra gfx slot is a great addition, and there is a great chance in the coming months, that the extra gfx card arrives in Indian markets, and the SLI 650m dual config will ensure your gaming needs are fulfilled for another year or two(depending on advancements in the field, ofcourse).


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 30, 2013)

^its actually for my cousin 
He is going to college in June, so wants a kick ass laptop for gaming & his music recordings.
btw, in USA, Lenovo has launched v2 of y500. waiting for the good news for us here.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 30, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> ^its actually for my cousin
> He is going to college in June, so wants a kick ass laptop for gaming & his music recordings.
> btw, in USA, Lenovo has launched v2 of y500. waiting for the good news for us here.



You mean y500 with gt750m ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 30, 2013)

yes.
Lenovo Y500 Specs | IdeaPad Laptop Tech Specs | Lenovo (US)
its back in stock at Flipkart :O
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y5...ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdh2p7vnq2ym3x


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 30, 2013)

sanemate said:


> My battery stays at 60% constantly and says "Plugged in, not charging". Is this an issue with the battery? Or the adapter? How do I confirm? How long is the battery/adapter under warranty? It doesnt happen always, at times it charges, at times I get this message.



Your battery optimization is selected for Maximum battery health. That's why it stays at 60%. To change it, go to Lenovo Energy Management found in system tray. In second column select Maximum battery life


----------



## sanemate (Apr 30, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Your battery optimization is selected for Maximum battery health. That's why it stays at 60%. To change it, go to Lenovo Energy Management found in system tray. In second column select Maximum battery life



Oh is it? Pretty cool then. Thanks.


----------



## Gtb93 (Apr 30, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Oh is it? Pretty cool then. Thanks.


It's better you keep it that way. I think after 60%, it treats the laptop as using power directly from the socket, and the battery isn't used.


----------



## sanemate (May 2, 2013)

I had ordered this 4 days back, (Y500 170W adapter + Ultrabay Graphics) from this shady looking site (took my chances) and got it today at work. Havent opened it yet, will go home and check. Hope its all good. Avoided customs as this guy ships from China and marks its value as 50$ and sends it as "gift" category.


Lenovo Ideapad Y500 Removable Graphics GN36 + 170w ac adapter


----------



## $hadow (May 2, 2013)

sanemate said:


> I had ordered this 4 days back, (Y500 170W adapter + Ultrabay Graphics) from this shady looking site (took my chances) and got it today at work. Havent opened it yet, will go home and check. Hope its all good. Avoided customs as this guy ships from China and marks its value as 50$ and sends it as "gift" category.
> 
> 
> Lenovo Ideapad Y500 Removable Graphics GN36 + 170w ac adapter


And did the risk pay of well????


----------



## Gtb93 (May 2, 2013)

sanemate said:


> I had ordered this 4 days back, (Y500 170W adapter + Ultrabay Graphics) from this shady looking site (took my chances) and got it today at work. Havent opened it yet, will go home and check. Hope its all good. Avoided customs as this guy ships from China and marks its value as 50$ and sends it as "gift" category.
> 
> 
> Lenovo Ideapad Y500 Removable Graphics GN36 + 170w ac adapter


Wow, that's great man. Hope it works


----------



## sanemate (May 2, 2013)

Am at work (intern actually). My employers will freak out at the sight of some devil looking red fan  So will check at home. Did open it up a little and the adapter looks fine. In total, on lenovo US site it costs 229+79 = 310 USD. The price of ultrabay did go to 130 USD once, but has been 229 after that ever since. And this seller sent it to me for 280 bucks including shipping! So, I am a little doubtful. But considering Lenovo's stuff is manufactured in China so he might have got it cheaper. Dont know. Will only know once I fit it. I also hope he hasnt sent me the Y400 one  I had thought of buying it much later, but now that they came with the 750m, I thought I will buy it now itself. Who knows they will discontinue the Ultrabay.



$hadow said:


> And did the risk pay of well????


----------



## Gtb93 (May 2, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Am at work (intern actually). My employers will freak out at the sight of some devil looking red fan  So will check at home. Did open it up a little and the adapter looks fine. In total, on lenovo US site it costs 229+79 = 310 USD. The price of ultrabay did go to 130 USD once, but has been 229 after that ever since. And this seller sent it to me for 280 bucks including shipping! So, I am a little doubtful. But considering Lenovo's stuff is manufactured in China so he might have got it cheaper. Dont know. Will only know once I fit it. I also hope he hasnt sent me the Y400 one  I had thought of buying it much later, but now that they came with the 750m, I thought I will buy it now itself. Who knows they will discontinue the Ultrabay.


Isn't the 750m also ultrabay-compatible?
Plus, when a newer model comes out, the prices for the previous card/model/accessories go down, I hope it falls. 
Anyway, keep us posted on the piece.


----------



## sanemate (May 2, 2013)

Yes it is. But I would rather go with both cards same, than combining a 650m with 750m, with 650m being the bottleneck for a small performance increase. Regarding the prices, they might go down if Lenovo doesnt scrap 650m ultrabay. From what I remember, Lenovo on its site was not selling 650m SLI by default. They might as well stop producing 650m ultrabay. I hope they dont fall much  Though yes, if this stuff turns out to be crap, then I do hope they fall so that I can buy from official Lenovo site.




Gtb93 said:


> Isn't the 750m also ultrabay-compatible?
> Plus, when a newer model comes out, the prices for the previous card/model/accessories go down, I hope it falls.
> Anyway, keep us posted on the piece.



1. He sent me GN35 which is supposedly Y400 ultrabay. Disheartened.
2. Still tried, unlocked one latch (there are 2) and started pulling on DVD, the plastic shield came off  Then I realised there were 2 latches. After that came off quite well. Might as well get a new DVD drive under ADP.
3. This GN35 fit in well ! laptop recognised and went in SLI mode. Windows graphics score went up to just 7.4 from 6.9 though. Need to run benchmarks.
4. battlefield 3, when I change graphics settings, when it asks if i am sure, when i click Yes, it hangs, and exits with some "graphics card removed" error. Asks me to reinstall drivers and all. tried ut still no luck. Have to figure it out.

In short, SLI was achieved, though buggy. I need to try some driver combinations it seems.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 3, 2013)

I heard that SLI drivers for notebooks are still in beta stage


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (May 3, 2013)

Do they have some sort of replacement policy???

if yes, dude replace it.

the gn36 (i.e. Y500 extensions) will definitely have no problem


----------



## sanemate (May 3, 2013)

I mailed the seller and he said GN35 is fine. It fits perfectly. BF3 on all Ultra but AA off gives 45-49 fps.


----------



## $hadow (May 3, 2013)

sanemate said:


> I mailed the seller and he said GN35 is fine. It fits perfectly. BF3 on all Ultra but AA off gives 45-49 fps.



Than it means that we are in some business.


----------



## techno_chrat (May 4, 2013)

I am getting the y500 for 68k here in pune..It has a 2year(ADP) warranty..the make is April 2013..would i get a better price? can someone direct me to a retailer?


----------



## prateekS (May 4, 2013)

68k is too much of a price to pay , if u aint buying online...


@Others Hi , im new to this forum ....how is the GN35 running ?


----------



## ariftwister (May 4, 2013)

techno_chrat said:


> I am getting the y500 for 68k here in pune..It has a 2year(ADP) warranty..the make is April 2013..would i get a better price? can someone direct me to a retailer?



I checked in Chennai, it's around 67k.. Bargain a little


----------



## SunE (May 5, 2013)

@sanemate Would you please go into a little more details about your SLI setup?


----------



## techno_chrat (May 5, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I checked in Chennai, it's around 67k.. Bargain a little


I did haggle..he wont go less than this with the LBT imposed & other taxes here he's saying its a fair deal..


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2013)

techno_chrat said:


> I did haggle..he wont go less than this with the LBT imposed & other taxes here he's saying its a fair deal..



Just show him fk y500 since fk is giving 5% disc making y500 for 65980 with cc extra charge included in this amt.


----------



## techno_chrat (May 5, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Just show him fk y500 since fk is giving 5% disc making y500 for 65980 with cc extra charge included in this amt.


i did play the fk card and told him..he kept pointing on the 1 yr warranty and was adamant that tax(LBT ,only levied in maharashtra ) is added at the end of the invoice..this is a exclusive lenovo showroom..u think he's taking me for a ride?


----------



## entrana (May 5, 2013)

guys im thinking about going for this laptop. i just want to know if the touchpad issues really do get fixed and how will i know the manufacturing date before buying the laptop at a local store

also wondering about the battery life of this while watching videos and wifi
i also saw that optimus is disabled or not there is this true?


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2013)

techno_chrat said:


> i did play the fk card and told him..he kept pointing on the 1 yr warranty and was adamant that tax(LBT ,only levied in maharashtra ) is added at the end of the invoice..this is a exclusive lenovo showroom..u think he's taking me for a ride?



Then why dont you buy from fk


----------



## Harsh23 (May 5, 2013)

Hey guys i'm new to this forum i checked at a dealer and he is selling the y500 at rs 65500 in bhopal. 
Do you think this is a good deal should i go for it or not ?


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2013)

Harsh23 said:


> Hey guys i'm new to this forum i checked at a dealer and he is selling the y500 at rs 65500 in bhopal.
> Do you think this is a good deal should i go for it or not ?



Eyes closes and get the deal as soon as possible.


----------



## sanemate (May 5, 2013)

GN35 is working great. As I said, BF3 at Ultra with AA off gives 40-49 FPS. Though I am still to tweak driver settings. When I start the game, one in 5 times it crashes in the beginning itself. I just alt-F4 then and try again, in 3 tries it runs. Once it runs, it doesnt crash. I am not getting time to tweak it. But I aint complaining as it crashes in the beginning  only, so no time waste  Will try other games too.


----------



## prateekS (May 6, 2013)

sanemate said:


> GN35 is working great. As I said, BF3 at Ultra with AA off gives 40-49 FPS. Though I am still to tweak driver settings. When I start the game, one in 5 times it crashes in the beginning itself. I just alt-F4 then and try again, in 3 tries it runs. Once it runs, it doesnt crash. I am not getting time to tweak it. But I aint complaining as it crashes in the beginning  only, so no time waste  Will try other games too.



I contact the mini-laptop guys and he said GN36 is in stock...and he will send via DHL , where are you located and how was it sent (courier, which one ? ) , how come no duty ?

Is it worth paying 280$ for ?


----------



## techno_chrat (May 6, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Then why dont you buy from fk


I have had bad experience buying electronics online..i am not really keen on buying again..any other suggestion?


----------



## sanemate (May 6, 2013)

prateekS said:


> I contact the mini-laptop guys and he said GN36 is in stock...and he will send via DHL , where are you located and how was it sent (courier, which one ? ) , how come no duty ?
> 
> Is it worth paying 280$ for ?



See, according to Lenovo, GN35 and GN36 both are same. It wouldnt have fit in my system otherwise. Both have the same gfx cards. The seller might be saying GN36 but might send GN35. I can only say thats not a problem. No customs cause he sent is as "Gift" and in the invoice, he gave value 50$. There is no customs for such a low amount. Illegal basically  But thats how he sends. he sent it by DHL to me, got delivered in 4 days. I had read some bad reviews, like shipping different model batteries and all, so was not too sure. Then thought what mistake can he do in sending an Ultrabay, so gave it a try.

Regarding being worth it, you need to think about that. SLI drivers are still not fully mature and as I said, you will get some crashes. If you are ready to take the trouble, might as well buy it. Can try bargaining too. It was listed at 300$, I mailed him and got it down to 272. If you dont game much, dont get it. I havent gamed a lot too ever since buyin, but when I am back to college, I will.


----------



## $hadow (May 6, 2013)

techno_chrat said:


> I have had bad experience buying electronics online..i am not really keen on buying again..any other suggestion?


Fk is known for its authentic items plus 30 day replacement guarantee many of my frnds have bought from fk.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 7, 2013)

I bought my Y500 from Flipkart. They even resolved my warranty issues (earlier lenovo website was showing only 1yr warranty)


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 8, 2013)

Hello friends,
I'm New so i probably know nothing.
my question is that since Lenovo y500 has glossy display thus it would have reflections on it. Can i apply some sort of anti reflective coating on the screen like screen protector on the screen thus making anti reflective...???
please help
thanks


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Hello friends,
> I'm New so i probably know nothing.
> my question is that since Lenovo y500 has glossy display thus it would have reflections on it. Can i apply some sort of anti reflective coating on the screen like screen protector on the screen thus making anti reflective...???
> please help
> thanks



Using it in the sunlight can be a pain but in the office or house it might work perfect regarding screen ask anupam


----------



## omega44-xt (May 9, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Hello friends,
> I'm New so i probably know nothing.
> my question is that since Lenovo y500 has glossy display thus it would have reflections on it. Can i apply some sort of anti reflective coating on the screen like screen protector on the screen thus making anti reflective...???
> please help
> thanks



Ya, the screen is reflective. I use the laptop indoors. During day time, I use it @ 70%+ brightness. 

Regarding screen guard, I've not heard or seen a guard for making screen anti-reflective. 

Even though screen is glossy, I'm satisfied with it. BTW what will you do with a laptop outdoors ? At 100% brightness, the screen should be readable, even under sunshine.


----------



## shadowglyph123 (May 9, 2013)

Hello everyone, I was thinking of buying this laptop since with the configurations present, it looks like a beast. But I had a few questions regarding the after sales service of lenovo. I am currently staying in Pune and wanted to know about its after sales service quality since for that price range its a huge investment and without good services, its just a wastage of money, due to which am having second thoughts. Also, I tried checking out their official website regarding that, but it didnt show me any authorized service centers in Pune but instead gave me a few toll free numbers. So my question is:-
1. How good is the Lenovo after sales service in India?
2. Is there any authorized service centers here in Pune? 
3. Are they providing on-site and accidental warranty?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 9, 2013)

Well I'm outdoor kind of guy and i would have some basic work to do on it while outside home. so I've heard that matte displays are great but no laptop comes with Lenovo y500's specifications so just wanted to ask.
just basic document editing. That's all
and great gaming at home when I'm free


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Well I'm outdoor kind of guy and i would have some basic work to do on it while outside home. so I've heard that matte displays are great but no laptop comes with Lenovo y500's specifications so just wanted to ask.
> just basic document editing. That's all
> and great gaming at home when I'm free



Well you got one option with similar specs and a more powerfull processor, matt display and also a blue ray disc check out sammy series 5 so5in. It do not have 1080p screen but do have a 900p screen but no backlit keyboard. But you will like it go and have a look at a shop near you.



gamefreak4770k said:


> Well I'm outdoor kind of guy and i would have some basic work to do on it while outside home. so I've heard that matte displays are great but no laptop comes with Lenovo y500's specifications so just wanted to ask.
> just basic document editing. That's all
> and great gaming at home when I'm free



Well you got one option with similar specs and a more powerfull processor, matt display and also a blue ray disc check out sammy series 5 so5in. It do not have 1080p screen but do have a 900p screen but no backlit keyboard. But you will like it go and have a look at a shop near you.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 9, 2013)

But with 750m gpu in future it would be a great bet.
no idea when Sam would release it with 750m

Plus Samsung loves plastic alot.
Just uses it too much everywhere be it phone or tv or anything. I mean that their laptop wouldn't be sturdy and i think and read somewhere else that it still has the heating issue unresolved.
i cannot afford machine with problems


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> But with 750m gpu in future it would be a great bet.
> no idea when Sam would release it with 750m
> 
> Plus Samsung loves plastic alot.
> ...


Hang on for a moment has lenovo launched y500 with 750m graphic card in India?????



gamefreak4770k said:


> But with 750m gpu in future it would be a great bet.
> no idea when Sam would release it with 750m
> 
> Plus Samsung loves plastic alot.
> ...


Hang on for a moment has lenovo launched y500 with 750m graphic card in India?????


----------



## ariftwister (May 10, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Hang on for a moment has lenovo launched y500 with 750m graphic card in India?????
> 
> 
> Hang on for a moment has lenovo launched y500 with 750m graphic card in India?????



Not yet I guess, not until a few months later if it would release


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 10, 2013)

No, i said in future...
i asked Lenovo people here and they said the laptop would come in market in about half a month.
so just waiting to buy.........

No, i said in future...
i asked Lenovo people here and they said the laptop would come in market in about half a month.
so just waiting to buy.........


----------



## ariftwister (May 10, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> No, i said in future...
> i asked Lenovo people here and they said the laptop would come in market in about half a month.
> so just waiting to buy.........
> 
> ...



Are you sure buddy?
I'm also planning to buy y500 but the Lenovo guys at Chennai say that the y500 with gt 750m won't be launched in India, 
coz he says not all American model are reflected here and he points out y400 as an example


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 10, 2013)

Its just an updated model that's all
because all stocks for Lenovo y500 with 650m would run out eventually and then it would be viable for the company to produce laptops with 750m rather than 650m


----------



## ariftwister (May 10, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Its just an updated model that's all
> because all stocks for Lenovo y500 with 650m would run out eventually and then it would be viable for the company to produce laptops with 750m rather than 650m



Oh God, why the Chennai salesperson are so dumb, they claim gt 650m is the highest gfx card in India, n you won't be needing any card higher than that


----------



## $hadow (May 10, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Oh God, why the Chennai salesperson are so dumb, they claim gt 650m is the highest gfx card in India, n you won't be needing any card higher than that



That is something similar the guy told me and I was thinking that why the hell is crysis 3 launched in India.


----------



## ariftwister (May 10, 2013)

$hadow said:


> That is something similar the guy told me and I was thinking that why the hell is crysis 3 launched in India.



Too bad... With these kind of people, India won't develop I guess


----------



## ariftwister (May 10, 2013)

I have a question for the owners of y500

How was the hard disk partitioned when you bought the laptop


----------



## ariftwister (May 10, 2013)

How much the 16gb ssd cache costs??


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 10, 2013)

I think ssd cache is inbuilt in the harddisk itself


----------



## ariftwister (May 10, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> I think ssd cache is inbuilt in the harddisk itself



No it's not inbuilt, ssd cache is inserted in msata port


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 10, 2013)

I thought msata port was used to connect hard disk as hard disk in normal computer is connected via sata port.
so msata for smaller sata port i think....


----------



## Harsh23 (May 10, 2013)

If the Y500 with the 750m launches in the near future,what would be its expected price..??


----------



## shadowglyph123 (May 10, 2013)

shadowglyph123 said:


> Hello everyone, I was thinking of buying this laptop since with the configurations present, it looks like a beast. But I had a few questions regarding the after sales service of lenovo. I am currently staying in Pune and wanted to know about its after sales service quality since for that price range its a huge investment and without good services, its just a wastage of money, due to which am having second thoughts. Also, I tried checking out their official website regarding that, but it didnt show me any authorized service centers in Pune but instead gave me a few toll free numbers. So my question is:-
> 1. How good is the Lenovo after sales service in India?
> 2. Is there any authorized service centers here in Pune?
> 3. Are they providing on-site and accidental warranty?
> Thanks in advance...


Umm.. Help anyone?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 11, 2013)

Try calling on the toll-free numbers

Otherwise ask anupam he had his laptop repaired


----------



## omega44-xt (May 12, 2013)

Lenovo service was good at Durgapur. I must say, its much better n faster than Samsung. They provided me On-site warranty n confirmed about ADP. BTW ADP is given by Lenovo. It should not depend on your service centre (official Lenovo service centre)



ariftwister said:


> I have a question for the owners of y500
> 
> How was the hard disk partitioned when you bought the laptop



Use windows' inbuilt partition manager


----------



## ariftwister (May 13, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Use windows' inbuilt partition manager



No, what I meant was, I read somewhere that if we re partition the c: drive then the one key recovery would be corrupted and won't work anymore.. Is it true?


----------



## entrana (May 13, 2013)

i have the same question. my friends HP laptop also got a corrupt recovery after partitioning


----------



## pratyush997 (May 13, 2013)

Folks,  a quick question. 
What's the max temps while heavy gaming?


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 13, 2013)

hi all, last month my brother bought Y500 from usa, but the excitiment was shortlived last week lappy was working fine suddenly stopped charging, later tried everything removed battery and reseated but problem never solved. Contacted servicecentre and raised the issue, according to them the symptoms shows that mobo has gone kaput but they need to confirm first they said they will send a guy to check, already 3 working days over nobody has come.if mobo has gone they said there is no stock have to wait till mid-june to get replacement. Anybody have any experience about lenovo service and how can i escalate the issue to higher officials.


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2013)

If this is true than this may be a good news for those who want to buy new y500 since it can now be equipped with 750m


----------



## ariftwister (May 13, 2013)

$hadow said:


> If this is true than this may be a good news for those who want to buy new y500 since [BOLD] it can[/BOLD] now be equipped with 750m



What do you mean by can be equipped? 

Are you refering to. 750m ultrabay?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 14, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> No, what I meant was, I read somewhere that if we re partition the c: drive then the one key recovery would be corrupted and won't work anymore.. Is it true?



No....I used it myself (Windows Disk Management)



pratyush997 said:


> Folks,  a quick question.
> What's the max temps while heavy gaming?



Usually 75 C but when my room temp. reached 44 C, at that time max temp. were ~81 C



scudmissile007 said:


> hi all, last month my brother bought Y500 from usa, but the excitiment was shortlived last week lappy was working fine suddenly stopped charging, later tried everything removed battery and reseated but problem never solved. Contacted servicecentre and raised the issue, according to them the symptoms shows that mobo has gone kaput but they need to confirm first they said they will send a guy to check, already 3 working days over nobody has come.if mobo has gone they said there is no stock have to wait till mid-june to get replacement. Anybody have any experience about lenovo service and how can i escalate the issue to higher officials.



For escalating the issue, just register a complain by calling the toll free number. Have the service centre guys given u some case ID ?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 14, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Usually 75 C but when my room temp. reached 44 C, at that time max temp. were ~81 C



OKay Thanks


----------



## jamiejako (May 14, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I read somewhere that if we re partition the c: drive then the one key recovery would be corrupted and won't work anymore.. Is it true?



There is a hidden 20 GB recovery partition. One key recovery works off of that. So go ahead and re-partition your C: drive


----------



## techno_chrat (May 14, 2013)

Guys, i finally bought the y500. Must say pretty appealing. I have already run into a glitch though with the dvd writer. It just stopped ejecting manually with the push button i have to eject it from 'My computer'. This maybe because my failed attempt to remove the ultrabay. Can someone shed some light on this. Also the c drive is freaking 840gb, shrinking the drive is limited to 450gb i want to reduce it further. Should i use some utility or stick with Disk Management.?


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 14, 2013)

they have given a complaint number, if mobo has gone then I have to wait till mid-june that is the problem, Can this be made a bit sooner by contacting higher official.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 14, 2013)

techno_chrat said:


> Guys, i finally bought the y500. Must say pretty appealing. I have already run into a glitch though with the dvd writer. It just stopped ejecting manually with the push button i have to eject it from 'My computer'. This maybe because my failed attempt to remove the ultrabay. Can someone shed some light on this. Also the c drive is freaking 840gb, shrinking the drive is limited to 450gb i want to reduce it further. Should i use some utility or stick with Disk Management.?


i read about this problem on the internet somewhere
its problem with the Microsoft os or something or the other on the motherboard
not sure

Congratulations on your purchase


----------



## entrana (May 14, 2013)

@anupam , youve tried using the disk management but have you tried using the one key recovery afterwards to see if it still works


----------



## omega44-xt (May 14, 2013)

entrana said:


> @anupam , youve tried using the disk management but have you tried using the one key recovery afterwards to see if it still works



Ya, i used it after partitioning. I was planning to recover my laptop, but that would repartition the hard disk to factory state. So, now I can't just format C drive w/o affecting other drives 



scudmissile007 said:


> they have given a complaint number, if mobo has gone then I have to wait till mid-june that is the problem, Can this be made a bit sooner by contacting higher official.



There is no way to speed up the process. If the service centre guys are slow, then u can use toll free num to speed them up


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 14, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> There is no way to speed up the process. If the service centre guys are slow, then u can use toll free num to speed them up


ok, i m just disappointed  hope its a minor problem.


----------



## jamiejako (May 14, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I was planning to recover my laptop, but that would repartition the hard disk to factory state. So, now I can't just format C drive w/o affecting other drives



Why don't you try refreshing instead? It'll restore your laptop to factory condition, only your personal files won't be touched. You'll need a windows 8 disc though..it's under the general tab in windows 8 settings.


----------



## bagdeabhishek (May 14, 2013)

Hey guys just bought the Laptop at INR 65K from a local dealer.....awesome laptop with mind blowing specs...anyways i am also having the dvd drive issue(ie. it wont eject manually) is there any solution to that or im gonna have to live with it ?.......Also a buying advice if you are trying to buy laptop locally go for the biggest dealer/supplier in town because the margin for each gets added when you buy from a dealer and dont feel shy to bargain 65k is the price after tax so you can bring it down to atleast 66k....and guys thank you for keeping the thread active i bought this lappie just because i followed this thread.....kudos to you all..


----------



## rajeshmukkala (May 14, 2013)

*Importing from US*

There is ongoing offer in Lenovo US website. GT750M version is available for 849$ + FS.

Total cost to import to india is 57000Rs through US shipping company [HSG].

Here is the link to buy from US.



> IdeaPad Y500 | Lenovo | (US)



Approximate duty cost breakup link



> Import duty & taxes calculation result



HSG is trusted shipping company. I imported three google nexus 4 from US. You can give a try.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Importing from US*

I'm also eager to buy the laptop
but what about warranty??
This laptop already has many issues with it and without warranty it's gonna be a dealbreaker...
and what about its charger won't it have problem with conversion from us to Indian point
i have a apple ipod and its damn converter get's so hot

I'm also eager to buy the laptop
but what about warranty??
This laptop already has many issues with it and without warranty it's gonna be a dealbreaker...
and what about its charger won't it have problem with conversion from us to Indian point
i have a apple ipod and its damn converter get's so hot


----------



## rajeshmukkala (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Importing from US*



gamefreak4770k said:


> I'm also eager to buy the laptop
> but what about warranty??
> This laptop already has many issues with it and without warranty it's gonna be a dealbreaker...
> and what about its charger won't it have problem with conversion from us to Indian point
> ...



International warranty is applicable for Y500 model exclusive of software support.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 15, 2013)

what about hardware support???


----------



## $hadow (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Importing from US*



rajeshmukkala said:


> There is ongoing offer in Lenovo US website. GT750M version is available for 849$ + FS.
> 
> Total cost to import to india is 57000Rs through US shipping company [HSG].
> 
> ...



It means that for all the import charges plus cost of product will be 57k.
And what about the duty of the seller if the product got stuck in the Indian customs will any reshipping vist be levied on us.


----------



## techno_chrat (May 15, 2013)

bagdeabhishek said:


> Hey guys just bought the Laptop at INR 65K from a local dealer.....awesome laptop with mind blowing specs...anyways i am also having the dvd drive issue(ie. it wont eject manually) is there any solution to that or im gonna have to live with it ?.......Also a buying advice if you are trying to buy laptop locally go for the biggest dealer/supplier in town because the margin for each gets added when you buy from a dealer and dont feel shy to bargain 65k is the price after tax so you can bring it down to atleast 66k....and guys thank you for keeping the thread active i bought this lappie just because i followed this thread.....kudos to you all..



That was a sweet deal you got there..I am assuming you are not from maharashtra..I bought it for 68k ..the dealer just wouldn't budge. On the dvd issue i just got of the service center people and their response was apathetic just as anticipated..they told me to call the toll free number again. I have been trying their line since yesterday but no one is responding. Let me know if u make any progress


----------



## .jRay. (May 15, 2013)

techno_chrat said:


> That was a sweet deal you got there..I am assuming you are not from maharashtra..I bought it for 68k ..the dealer just wouldn't budge.



Well, one of my friends bought a y500 for 65k in mumbai


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Importing from US*



rajeshmukkala said:


> International warranty is applicable for Y500 model exclusive of software support.



i meant what about hardware support
i.e. If its exclusive of software support what about hardware support. What about that??
please help


----------



## sanemate (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Importing from US*



gamefreak4770k said:


> i meant what about hardware support
> i.e. If its exclusive of software support what about hardware support. What about that??
> please help



750m is not available in India yet. So if the GFX card goes wrong; they might as well give that excuse. I was also thinking about importing before I bought here itself. Besides, we get 2 years ADP here. Add ADP on the US site and the price goes up.


----------



## entrana (May 17, 2013)

got the y500 today 66k with 3 year onsite warranty seemed like a steal. i can confirm that the march manufactured models have synaptics HOWEVER the touchpad is still dodgy. its not unusable but now and again it goes here and there and the no button concept will take a little getting used to.


----------



## sanemate (May 17, 2013)

3-year onsite! Thats awesome! How ocme though? WHich city? Maybe I will push my dealer for the same 



entrana said:


> got the y500 today 66k with 3 year onsite warranty seemed like a steal. i can confirm that the march manufactured models have synaptics HOWEVER the touchpad is still dodgy. its not unusable but now and again it goes here and there and the no button concept will take a little getting used to.


----------



## entrana (May 17, 2013)

kolkata, as it says on my location. though i must say the synaptics touchpad itself is not convincing. it keeps locking up sometimes. i mean it just stays loced  you cant move it . anyone has any problems lke this ? solutions?


----------



## techno_chrat (May 17, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> Well, one of my friends bought a y500 for 65k in mumbai


 I brought it off the distributor still couldn't get a better price..the guy threw in a mouse and a 4gb pen drive. Anyway i have put my dvd writer for replacement, any one else with a similar problem?


----------



## entrana (May 17, 2013)

my dvd writer works fine takes a few presses to eject it but it gets out

Edit: you should update the drivers with synaptics latest it really seemed to improve the touchpad alot and is now more or less completely accurate.


----------



## n3rd (May 18, 2013)

Been a bit busy, looks like plenty of people got theirs here 

Service has been shitty - the morons sent same ELAN touchpad first, then they sent motherboard (WTF?) second, and third time, they sent the right synaptics touchpad. That said, they're still offering onsite services, and I live in a remote area etc. So I'll give them that.

Finally, the laptop is incredible. Love it - would've gotten rid of it ages ago for the shitty service if I'd thought it was bad. Laptop is top notch and I've not had any heating or throttling issues. Battery life is very decent too. And it's super silent, so yeah, all in all - love it


----------



## entrana (May 19, 2013)

best part is it always remains cool and silent. i played battlefield 3 for 2 hours yesterday. it ran nicely on 1080p and no heat at all, except when you touch the exhaust

best part is it always remains cool and silent. i played battlefield 3 for 2 hours yesterday. it ran nicely on 1080p and no heat at all, except when you touch the exhaust


----------



## n3rd (May 19, 2013)

^Agree. Not a fan of the touchpad still, but that's just me nitpicking. Keyboard is top notch, is blazing fast, super silent and super cool. Screen is damn good too - with adequate speakers. Can't complain


----------



## jamiejako (May 19, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Not a fan of the touchpad still, but that's just me nitpicking.



The touchpad is great if you've got the synaptics one. Just update your drivers and master the multi-touch gestures and it'll be a breeze to use. (two-finger scroll, two-finger tap to right click)


----------



## entrana (May 19, 2013)

as an added bonus to the touchpad you can enable 3 finger tap for middle click and 4 finger tap. just google the registry tweaks its fairly simple and works great. the 3 finger tap for middle click is particularly extremely useful for web browsing


----------



## jamiejako (May 19, 2013)

entrana said:


> as an added bonus to the touchpad you can enable 3 finger tap for middle click and 4 finger tap. just google the registry tweaks its fairly simple and works great. the 3 finger tap for middle click is particularly extremely useful for web browsing



i've been looking around and haven't found anything so far : is there a way to show desktop using four finger swipe?


----------



## entrana (May 19, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> i've been looking around and haven't found anything so far : is there a way to show desktop using four finger swipe?



it is with the updated synaptics drivers from the website. you can alternatively set tap zones in the synaptics settings and there is an action to minimize everthing


----------



## deadzone (May 19, 2013)

I am thinking to buy Y500.

Importing seems to be cheaper option but its looks risky because of touchpad problems and DVD write problems.

Seeing above posts i found that lenovo Y500 GT750m graphics card is available at $879 and the total cost after import comes to be around 48000 Rupees.

In india the version which is available at 65K comes with ultrabay ? Or can anyone tell which model here  refers to the indian model ?

Thanks


----------



## jamiejako (May 20, 2013)

deadzone said:


> In india the version which is available at 65K comes with ultrabay ? Or can anyone tell which model here  refers to the indian model ?



yes, the indian version comes with the ultrabay, which is a dvd drive.
the model closest to the indian version is the last one on the list : $1349 ;
the processor on mine is a 3632QM though, and there is no 16 gb SSD.
to me, the best option seems to be the third one on the list.
why don't you call your nearest lenovo customer center and ask if they'd take care of the touchpad problems, if any, if the laptop is the US version.


----------



## entrana (May 20, 2013)

dude just ask thee shop to bring you the latest manufactured model. i asked them specifically to bring the march manufactured model from the storage they have and they did just that. the old stock is mostly sold out i guess. as long as you get the march model there will be no problems. and the 1299 model is the indian model.


----------



## ariftwister (May 20, 2013)

entrana said:


> and the 1299 model is the indian model.


No.. $1299 model has nvidia GT750M but Indian model has nvidia GT650M


----------



## deadzone (May 20, 2013)

OK

But the current on offer $879  model and no offer $1299 model has no difference apart from 16gb ssd

Importing without the current offer from lenovo seems like to cost more...around 80k for similar Indian version.

When can we expect Y500 GT750m coming to india


----------



## n3rd (May 20, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> The touchpad is great if you've got the synaptics one. Just update your drivers and master the multi-touch gestures and it'll be a breeze to use. (two-finger scroll, two-finger tap to right click)



Yeah obviously, been there done that. Still it's a bit clunky (hardware) and not really a fan of multi touch gesture. Again, nothing unusable - but I'd have prefered a good old fashioned touchpad. Perhaps it's just the learning curve, might get better.

The most annoying part is when I end up raising the volume by accidentally scrolling up. My ears almost bled from that.


----------



## sanemate (May 20, 2013)

Those wishing to buy it online, Flipkart is iving an additional 5% off today on all electronics, on top of the 5% off on credit cards etc that was there. You can get this beauty for around 61k and change.


----------



## deadzone (May 20, 2013)

61k ??

Looks good offer but still I haven't made up mind yet.


----------



## suju_rec13 (May 21, 2013)

It is OOS in flipkart 
Any other online option ? I tried local stores in Hyderabad. No one has it.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 21, 2013)

Can anyone tell me is this guard right for the laptop and tell me whether its available locally???

Official Site of ViewGuard® Products including Privacy Filters & Screen Protectors for Laptop, Notebook & Desktop Computers; LCD Screens; Mobile Phones; PDAs and More


----------



## entrana (May 22, 2013)

you dont need to put a gurd on your laptop screen man whats with everyone and screenguards. it destroys the visbility. youre paying 65k for an awesome screen why are you making it worse by a screenguard. its not like the screen comes in contact with keys. i have a 5 year old laptop without a single scratch on the screen and used it roughly


----------



## omega44-xt (May 22, 2013)

No need to put a screen guard.....Just wipe the screen sometimes with a mild wet cotton cloth


----------



## Nandan47 (May 23, 2013)

*Y500 discontinued?*

Is y500 really discontinued here in India?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 23, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> No need to put a screen guard.....Just wipe the screen sometimes with a mild wet cotton cloth



thanks for the reply
but i wanted it for reflections on the screen that might occur due its glossy nature
so what do you think......


----------



## Ayuclack (May 23, 2013)

I am Buying It ASAP !!! Best VFM that I found till Now ... Whats up with touch pad !!


----------



## n3rd (May 23, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> I am Buying It ASAP !!! Best VFM that I found till Now ... Whats up with touch pad !!



Initial batch had ELAN touchpad which had some compatability issues with the laptop - so it would go all crazy on you. The replacement Synaptics touchpad works fine.


----------



## tnny9 (May 23, 2013)

hi guys,

Looking for full hd laptop (1080p) in 15 inches. 
Was thinking about Lenovo Y500 or Samsung 5 Series.

Should I wait for few months or not considering intel gonna launch new set of processors next month?

Regards


----------



## ariftwister (May 23, 2013)

@OP: can you update the 1st post with the list of y500 owners?

So it will be helpful for the new users who want to buy y500 (so that they will ask doubt about this laptop)


----------



## entrana (May 23, 2013)

tnny9 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Looking for full hd laptop (1080p) in 15 inches.
> Was thinking about Lenovo Y500 or Samsung 5 Series.
> ...



it depends on what you want. for gaming processors dont play an important role. the new haswell processors have new integrated gpus with twice the performance of current gen but since y500 doesnt have optimus it is pointless. i suggeset you buy one now instead of waiting for it. as for the new 750m graphics card it is an overclocked gk107 chip or basically an overclocked 650m.

as for the samsung series 5 i believe it does not have a 1080p screen.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 24, 2013)

I've heard that y500manafactured after a certain date don't have touchpad issues. Can anyone tell me that date?


----------



## sanemate (May 24, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I've heard that y500manafactured after a certain date don't have touchpad issues. Can anyone tell me that date?



March 2013 onwards is fine.


----------



## n3rd (May 24, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> @OP: can you update the 1st post with the list of y500 owners?
> 
> So it will be helpful for the new users who want to buy y500 (so that they will ask doubt about this laptop)



Compile a list for me, I'll ad to the OP


----------



## ariftwister (May 24, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Compile a list for me, I'll ad to the OP



#n3rd
#anupam_pb
#anikesh102
#vignesh92
#avs
#himanshuchopra
#jamiejako
#sougat
#sanemate
#prateeks
#scudmissile007
#techno_chrat
#badgeabhishek
#entrana

correct me if I have left anyone or added anyone wrongly..


----------



## omega44-xt (May 24, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> #n3rd
> #*anupam_pb*
> #anikesh102
> #vignesh92
> ...



Corrected my name


----------



## ariftwister (May 24, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Corrected my name



Lol.. Corrected


----------



## techno_chrat (May 25, 2013)

I brought my y500 back from the service center after 8 days..the not so technically informed engineer told me that the ODD is replaced but the front panel which has the button to eject has a defect and is a different part and now that has to be replaced..he left me speechless..i have given a call to the support line but they would take a complain only after the previous complain is closed..other than that ,the system is running very hot especially the track pad and region on the left side..the idle running temp with the browser is min:56c max:70c and is averaging around 62c..what is the normal running temp for all of you'll?


----------



## n3rd (May 25, 2013)

techno_chrat said:


> I brought my y500 back from the service center after 8 days..the not so technically informed engineer told me that the ODD is replaced but the front panel which has the button to eject has a defect and is a different partcand now that has to be replaced..he left me speechless..i have given a call to the support line but they would take a complain only after the previous complain is closed..other than that ,the system is running very hot especially the track pad and region on the left side..the idle running temp with the browser is min:56c max:70c and is averaging around 62c..what is the normal running temp for all of you'll?



Mine's around 51-52 with browser maxing on 60 with lots of tabs with flash etc. GPU at 46. Either way you shouldn't feel lot of heat near touchpad - even with heavy gaming my touchpad remains relatively cool. Unless of course you're exaggerating here a bit.

PS: The keyboard going crazy while always on USB option still persists yeah? Damn  Would've been so cool to have that.


----------



## techno_chrat (May 25, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Mine's around 51-52 with browser maxing on 60 with lots of tabs with flash etc. GPU at 46. Either way you shouldn't feel lot of heat near touchpad - even with heavy gaming my touchpad remains relatively cool. Unless of course you're exaggerating here a bit.
> 
> PS: The keyboard going crazy while always on USB option still persists yeah? Damn  Would've been so cool to have that.


Not exaggerating at all..the temp even in complete idle condition is relatively more..the touch pad is definitely more than warm so are the other parts of the laptop..this has never happened before even during gaming modestly..it started after the trip to the service center..any advice?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 26, 2013)

techno_chrat said:


> Not exaggerating at all..the temp even in complete idle condition is relatively more..the touch pad is definitely more than warm so are the other parts of the laptop..this has never happened before even during gaming modestly..it started after the trip to the service center..any advice?



What's the room temperature?  When my surrounding temperature was 45C, my laptop's average temperature was around 60C & even there was keyboard malfunction with Always ON USB turned on. Now when surrounding temperature is lower everything works fine, even with Always ON USB


----------



## n3rd (May 26, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> What's the room temperature?  When my surrounding temperature was 45C, my laptop's average temperature was around 60C & even there was keyboard malfunction with Always ON USB turned on. Now when surrounding temperature is lower everything works fine, even with Always ON USB



Yeah probably it's the room temperature being high - obviously then the cooling would be less effective. But I dunno, given that he has this post servicing - would there be any trapped dust or something? 

Always ON USB still doesn't work for me FTR - I mean it does work, but Keyboard goes crazy. Had to disable and pull out battery to restore sanity.


----------



## entrana (May 26, 2013)

My idle temps are 42c for gpu and 49 for cpu. i suggest you try using the dust removal feature in the lenovo power management app. maybe theres some dust clogged in


----------



## n3rd (May 26, 2013)

entrana said:


> My idle temps are 42c for gpu and 49 for cpu. i suggest you try using the dust removal feature in the lenovo power management app. maybe theres some dust clogged in



I honestly think that's a gimmick - blowing fans at high speeds won't propel dust out - if anything that might actually suck more dust in IMO. Use a compressed air can for best results - shouldn't cost much.


----------



## KyleSforza (May 26, 2013)

tnny9 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Looking for full hd laptop (1080p) in 15 inches.
> Was thinking about Lenovo Y500 or Samsung 5 Series.
> ...



You should wait till August/September, as newer gen Series 7 GPUs are coming  and yes, new gen of intel processors too. If in a hurry, go for Y500 eyes closed!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 26, 2013)

n3rd said:


> mine's around *51-52 with browser maxing on 60* with lots of tabs with flash etc. Gpu at 46. Either way you shouldn't feel lot of heat near touchpad - even with heavy gaming my touchpad remains relatively cool. Unless of course you're exaggerating here a bit.
> 
> Ps: The keyboard going crazy while always on usb option still persists yeah? Damn  would've been so cool to have that.


*60* whut?


----------



## n3rd (May 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> *60* whut?




Whaddya think?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 26, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Whaddya think?


It should be ~45-54C.
BTW were the vents blocked?


----------



## techno_chrat (May 26, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> What's the room temperature?  When my surrounding temperature was 45C, my laptop's average temperature was around 60C & even there was keyboard malfunction with Always ON USB turned on. Now when surrounding temperature is lower everything works fine, even with Always ON USB


The ambient temperature should not be more than 40c. I have the laptop next to my desktop on the table with enough room for ventilation. I have reluctantly done a restore and then run the dust removal mode without much effect. Right now i am running a browser with 8 tabs, the system plugged in and net running on ethernet. The temp is ranging from 65c-70c. Is this normal?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 26, 2013)

Try using it in a AC room & check the temperature.
or 
Wait for rainy days, as i did...... I'll buy a laptop cooler before next summer


----------



## techno_chrat (May 26, 2013)

As long its only a common occurrence of variable temperature depending on the load conditions and the room temperature I am not really worried. I am not acquainted with gaming in a laptop environment. Happy gaming fellas!
P.S: Just bought a CM xornet and a Razer Mat. I wont be stepping out of my room any time soon


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2013)

And finally I'm getting this beast in a few days... 

How to check the manufacturing date? Where is it displayed?

How to check that my laptop has synoptics touchpad and not ELAN? 

Besides touchpad and being heavy are there any flaws with this laptop?


----------



## entrana (May 27, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> And finally I'm getting this beast in a few days...
> 
> How to check the manufacturing date? Where is it displayed?
> 
> ...


bro on the side of the box it mentions the manufacturing date. mine had march 2013 written only and it ended up synaptics. you can additionally check by going in device manager to confirm it is synaptics although that should not be needed. make sure it is sealed properly. there do not seem to be any other flaws with this laptop at least externally. also the synaptics touchpad itself is not perfect. the separate button ones are the best, but the one this will do.


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2013)

entrana said:


> bro on the side of the box it mentions the manufacturing date. mine had march 2013 written only and it ended up synaptics. you can additionally check by going in device manager to confirm it is synaptics although that should not be needed. make sure it is sealed properly. there do not seem to be any other flaws with this laptop at least externally. also the synaptics touchpad itself is not perfect. the separate button ones are the best, but the one this will do.



Thanks bro.. I will check it..
Yeah the separate buttons will be better but let me try the gestures and decide..


----------



## entrana (May 27, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Thanks bro.. I will check it..
> Yeah the separate buttons will be better but let me try the gestures and decide..


dont worry you get used to it. it does have all the features including extras but drag and drop or drag and select is a huge pain. plus the pointer acts crazy when you try to click with the integrated buttons. overall its not bad.


----------



## n3rd (May 27, 2013)

Yeah don't like this kinda touchpad at all. Not a really big deal - but still.


----------



## rohanz (May 28, 2013)

I have a few questions : 

1) My laptop went to 70C when room temperature was about 38C, playing BF3 Ultra at 1080p (lid closed, was using my 22' monitor). With light use (browser) it stays at 50C.


Is there a way by which I can keep it cool? (other than the obvious ones) Also the cooling pad that I have sucks air out of the bottom of the laptop, where we have the Air intake(?) does that not defeat the purpose of having it in the first place? Would it not make the laptop even more hot? 
2) Is there a way by which I can enable integrated graphics instead of GT650 on battery? That would help the battery backup a lot!
3) Which anti-virus do you guys recommend?
4) Also can I back up Win 8 somehow? I want to partition the HDD and install Ubuntu on it, but from what I know I'll lose my Win 8 license if I format my laptop manually.


----------



## himanshuchopra (May 28, 2013)

Bought this laptop in february. Had the same touch-pad problem. Lenovo's crappy ASS delayed fixing it for about 2 months. Filed an online complaint in consumer court for consumer harassment and mis-guidance YESTERDAY. Though only a token number was generated. No fee etc.
Called the technical support, told them about the coplaint, now they are bringing in a new touchpad to fix it TODAY.
<EVIL LAUGH>


----------



## ariftwister (May 28, 2013)

rohanz said:


> I have a few questions :
> 
> 2) Is there a way by which I can enable integrated graphics instead of GT650 on battery? That would help the battery backup a lot!



Intel HD 4000 is disabled on this laptop in hardware level so you have only one choice - GT650m


----------



## n3rd (May 28, 2013)

rohanz said:


> I have a few questions :
> 
> 1) My laptop went to 70C when room temperature was about 38C, playing BF3 Ultra at 1080p (lid closed, was using my 22' monitor). With light use (browser) it stays at 50C.
> View attachment 10751
> ...


1) You do realize that 70 is extremely good for what you're doing right? I mean people with Samsung series 5 laptops get 90-100 all the time and still use it for gaming. Is 70 with cooling pad? It's a laptop mind - not a gaming rig.
2) No.
3) Kaspersky if you can afford it. I've tried various - including Avira, McAfee, AVG, Avast!, Microsoft (horrible IMHO) and personally KAS detected viruses that bypassed many of the above AVs. Otherwise I think Avira or Avast.
4) As far as you don't screw up the partition tables entirely (I did) you should be fine (there's already a recovery partition that you can restore using lenovo onekey recovery). And funnily enough, I tried on a random Windows 8 copy and it's now using the OEM license anyways  So guess you should be safe.


----------



## entrana (May 28, 2013)

rohanz said:


> I have a few questions :
> 
> 1) My laptop went to 70C when room temperature was about 38C, playing BF3 Ultra at 1080p (lid closed, was using my 22' monitor). With light use (browser) it stays at 50C.
> View attachment 10751
> ...



4) can i just suggest you use wubi for ubuntu. it installs ubuntu on windows like a program so you dont need a separate partition.


----------



## rohanz (May 29, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Intel HD 4000 is disabled on this laptop in hardware level so you have only one choice - GT650m



What is wrong with lenovo? 



n3rd said:


> 1) You do realize that 70 is extremely good for what you're doing right? I mean people with Samsung series 5 laptops get 90-100 all the time and still use it for gaming. Is 70 with cooling pad? It's a laptop mind - not a gaming rig.
> 2) No.
> 3) Kaspersky if you can afford it. I've tried various - including Avira, McAfee, AVG, Avast!, Microsoft (horrible IMHO) and personally KAS detected viruses that bypassed many of the above AVs. Otherwise I think Avira or Avast.
> 4) As far as you don't screw up the partition tables entirely (I did) you should be fine (there's already a recovery partition that you can restore using lenovo onekey recovery). And funnily enough, I tried on a random Windows 8 copy and it's now using the OEM license anyways  So guess you should be safe.



1) *75. No, the cooling pad was off.
4) Thanks! Are you sure that license of windows 8 got validated automatically?
I saw this on thinkdigit site 
"The major problem for this laptop is that lenovo did only two partition one 25GB for drivers to store and another 884GB of C: drive . U cannot shrink the C drive , if u do this then the laptop would corrupt and the one key recovery which these lenovo laptop has at left side of power won't work and u should take to service center and they charge 1200 for re-installing ( which is not a part of warranty) . U cannot install Windows 7 due to drivers not compatible . Lenovo guys didn't gave any windows 8 disc.I tried to shrink the C drive but it corrupted , i then try to install windows 7 then it gave some error - "windows cannot install in gpt partition". So i fixed the mbr with live ubuntu on pendrive and installed windows 7 but due to drvier i cannot use webcam and wifi. And it only starts when pluged in and in battery it wouldn't . So i gone to lenovo service center and re-installed windows 8 for Rs. 1200."



entrana said:


> 4) can i just suggest you use wubi for ubuntu. it installs ubuntu on windows like a program so you dont need a separate partition.



I will use that as a last resort.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2013)

rohanz said:


> I have a few questions :
> 
> 1) My laptop went to 70C when room temperature was about 38C, playing BF3 Ultra at 1080p (lid closed, was using my 22' monitor). With light use (browser) it stays at 50C.
> View attachment 10751
> ...



1- 70C is fine, don't worry. I usually get 75-78C. Got 80+C when room temp. was 43C. If u want lower temp. , get a cooler pad from Cooler Master.
2- No
3- I'm using KIS 2013, but BitDefender is also great(bit cheaper than Kaspersky)
4- Use the method mentioned above. My friend uses a Linux OS inside Windows using some software like that of virtual box. *How about installing Ubuntu in an external HDD ? Anyone tried it*


----------



## rohanz (May 29, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> 1- 70C is fine, don't worry. I usually get 75-78C. Got 80+C when room temp. was 43C. If u want lower temp. , get a cooler pad from Cooler Master.
> 2- No
> 3- I'm using KIS 2013, but BitDefender is also great(bit cheaper than Kaspersky)
> 4- Use the method mentioned above. My friend uses a Linux OS inside Windows using some software like that of virtual box. *How about installing Ubuntu in an external HDD ? Anyone tried it*



Wubi is not stable, it is a rather short term solution than long term.
That can be done and is pretty easy, but it will be slow as hell. I have tried it.


----------



## jamiejako (May 29, 2013)

rohanz said:


> I have a few questions :
> 
> 4) Also can I back up Win 8 somehow? I want to partition the HDD and install Ubuntu on it, but from what I know I'll lose my Win 8 license if I format my laptop manually.



There is an inbuilt backup..you can see it in the one key recovery menu. (Power off, press the recovery key near the charger port)
You could also create your own backup using the OneKey Recovery software.


----------



## entrana (May 29, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Wubi is not stable, it is a rather short term solution than long term.
> That can be done and is pretty easy, but it will be slow as hell. I have tried it.



been using wubi for 3 years. fast and stable for me no crashes.


----------



## n3rd (May 29, 2013)

rohanz said:


> What is wrong with lenovo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah lack of WiDi sucks for those want that - personally, don't use it so don't care tbh.

1) 75 with cooling pad off (assuming you were off AC) and playing graphics intensive stuff is really excellent. Y500 has surprisingly good cooling system tbh.
4) Yeah the same thing happened to me re: corrupting the partition :/ That's not lenovo's fault though - with Windows 8 you can't use regular partition managers and do it the usual way apparently.  Just use the in built partition resize options and you'll be fine. And yes, it does show OEM info in my system info section - you know with Lenovo customer care number, logo and all that - so I guess it picked up the key eventually.


----------



## ariftwister (May 30, 2013)

Bought this laptop today.. And it's awesome.. Touchpad isn't a nightmare as I thought so.. But Windows 8 is really annoying me.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2013)

rohanz said:


> "The major problem for this laptop is that lenovo did only two partition one 25GB for drivers to store and another 884GB of C: drive . U cannot shrink the C drive , if u do this then the laptop would corrupt and the one key recovery which these lenovo laptop has at left side of power won't work and u should take to service center and they charge 1200 for re-installing ( which is not a part of warranty) . U cannot install Windows 7 due to drivers not compatible . Lenovo guys didn't gave any windows 8 disc.I tried to shrink the C drive but it corrupted , i then try to install windows 7 then it gave some error - "windows cannot install in gpt partition". So i fixed the mbr with live ubuntu on pendrive and installed windows 7 but due to drvier i cannot use webcam and wifi. And it only starts when pluged in and in battery it wouldn't . So i gone to lenovo service center and re-installed windows 8 for Rs. 1200."



Use inbuilt Windows Partition Manager. Go to Search, then search for "disk", click settings......there should be a "create & format hard disk partition" option


----------



## deadzone (May 30, 2013)

Rohanz

How about creating a new drive using the free space available in c drive ( no shrinking).

I am pretty much sure that these can be done using softwares like acronis partition manager.There is also a very good open source partition manager,but at this moment am not able to remember the name of it.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 30, 2013)

Good news guys, my cousin just bought a Y500 from a local dealer, & it has *GT750M*. 
but, comes with 1366x768 screen. he bought it for 68k with CM cooler pad, screen,KB guard... @ Chennai.

I'll post more details later.


----------



## H2O (May 30, 2013)

Woah. 

Anyway, I went to Flipkart site of Y500. It says "This item is Permanently discontinued". Any reason why that was discontinued?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2013)

My friend at Bhubneswar was interested in this laptop after seeing mine. Lenovo dealer told him to wait for 1 week as newer model will be in stock. 
He's now waiting..... Looks like GT750M is coming but removing FHD is not a good move


----------



## KyleSforza (May 30, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> Good news guys, my cousin just bought a Y500 from a local dealer, & it has *GT750M*.
> but, comes with 1366x768 screen. he bought it for 68k with CM cooler pad, screen,KB guard... @ Chennai.
> 
> I'll post more details later.



Whoa! Amazing dude! Now its undoubtedly the best laptop available in India! 

and Anupam, its actually a good move, as that'll keep the prices low and provide more FPS when gaming. But should had kept it at HD+ at least.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> Good news guys, my cousin just bought a Y500 from a local dealer, & it has *GT750M*.
> but, comes with *1366x768* screen. he bought it for 68k with CM cooler pad, screen,KB guard... @ Chennai.
> 
> I'll post more details later.


Gaming at that resolution with everything maxed out 
AWESOME


----------



## rohanz (May 30, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> There is an inbuilt backup..you can see it in the one key recovery menu. (Power off, press the recovery key near the charger port)
> You could also create your own backup using the OneKey Recovery software.



Thanks!! I will do that asap!



entrana said:


> been using wubi for 3 years. fast and stable for me no crashes.



Isn't it slow? Do you update it. People on ubuntu forums say kernel updates  screw both ubuntu and windows.



n3rd said:


> Yeah lack of WiDi sucks for those want that - personally, don't use it so don't care tbh.
> 
> 1) 75 with cooling pad off (assuming you were off AC) and playing graphics intensive stuff is really excellent. Y500 has surprisingly good cooling system tbh.
> 4) Yeah the same thing happened to me re: corrupting the partition :/ That's not lenovo's fault though - with Windows 8 you can't use regular partition managers and do it the usual way apparently.  Just use the in built partition resize options and you'll be fine. And yes, it does show OEM info in my system info section - you know with Lenovo customer care number, logo and all that - so I guess it picked up the key eventually.



Okay! Thanks for the info! It is really great! Now to just get an extra battery.



anupam_pb said:


> Use inbuilt Windows Partition Manager. Go to Search, then search for "disk", click settings......there should be a "create & format hard disk partition" option



Have you used it?



deadzone said:


> Rohanz
> 
> How about creating a new drive using the free space available in c drive ( no shrinking).
> 
> I am pretty much sure that these can be done using softwares like acronis partition manager.There is also a very good open source partition manager,but at this moment am not able to remember the name of it.



I think that screws up windows 8 too!


The main reason I got Y500 is 1080p and I don't think GT750M is worth using a 720p screen instead of a 1080p one.
This touchpad is the worst. I can't drag things properly, scrolling with the touch pad is a pain. Multitouch is really bad. Is it like that for everyone? I have the synaptic one, but haven't upgraded the drivers (FUP FUU!!!).

Do you guys have a G+ community or a facebook group? If not please can someone make one?


----------



## ariftwister (May 30, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> Good news guys, my cousin just bought a Y500 from a local dealer, & it has *GT750M*.
> but, comes with 1366x768 screen. he bought it for 68k with CM cooler pad, screen,KB guard... @ Chennai.
> 
> I'll post more details later.




I'm also from Chennai, can you say from which retailer he brought..??

PS: I Just bought this laptop yesterday with 650m, but the graphics memory is showing 4GB??
Is it glitch? Btw I checked from dxdiag app


----------



## Gtb93 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Importing from US*



rajeshmukkala said:


> There is ongoing offer in Lenovo US website. GT750M version is available for 849$ + FS.
> 
> Total cost to import to india is 57000Rs through US shipping company [HSG].
> 
> ...



HSG will ship a 4kg product for 40$?


----------



## entrana (May 30, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Isn't it slow? Do you update it. People on ubuntu forums say kernel updates  screw both ubuntu and windows.


yeah i update it regularly. everything works perfectly. and does not screw up windows by any chance. and i say this because i had a vista and still no problems

also official 3d mark benchmarks from their website
650m - 2189
750m - 2338

as i said its just slightly overclocked, same chip. whats the fuss about 750m? anyone can simply increase their clocks. and the difference is barely there. but a tradeoff of 1080p screen in the new models thats a huge blow. i recommend anyone buying the old model lol. not to mention you can always lower the resolution in case games dont run or overclock, but you cant up the resolution and the high ppi count really makes a difference than 1366x768 screens. i cant even look at my old laptop anymore



ariftwister said:


> I'm also from Chennai, can you say from which retailer he brought..??
> 
> PS: I Just bought this laptop yesterday with 650m, but the graphics memory is showing 4GB??
> Is it glitch? Btw I checked from dxdiag app


Not a glitch shared memory of 2gb from ram is also used


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Thanks!! I will do that asap!
> Have you used it?
> 
> The main reason I got Y500 is 1080p and I don't think GT750M is worth using a 720p screen instead of a 1080p one.
> ...



I've used Windows partition manager to partition my HDD, actually shrink C drive.
You will get used to touch pad & gestures soon...u will like it afterwards..still dragging is a bit of a problem for me

G+ community

I still think 1080p display is better. Its better for watching movies...now after 4 months, I don't like 720p display. When games are concerned, a bit old games like CoD MW3 runs at max. in FHD with 2xAA...that's a good thing, but when newer games are concerned, you have option to reduce the resolution.... Come on guys 1080p display is anyday better than 720p one(1366x768)


----------



## entrana (May 31, 2013)

btw has anyone tried overclocking the 650m the clocks seemed locked.

EDIT: managed to overclock. temps and everything stable. running at 1000mhz i can run crysis 3 on 1080p max + aa


----------



## jamiejako (May 31, 2013)

rohanz said:


> This touchpad is the worst. I can drag things properly, scrolling with the touch pad is a pain. Multitouch is really bad. Is it like that for everyone? I have the synaptic one, but haven't upgraded the drivers (FUP FUU!!!).



upgrade the drivers bro, huge difference.


----------



## rohanz (May 31, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I've used Windows partition manager to partition my HDD, actually shrink C drive.
> You will get used to touch pad & gestures soon...u will like it afterwards..still dragging is a bit of a problem for me
> 
> G+ community



Can you link me to a page where all the gestures are listed? 
I meant a community or group just for the y500 users.


----------



## entrana (May 31, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Can you link me to a page where all the gestures are listed?
> I meant a community or group just for the y500 users.



the gestures are self explanatory in the synaptics app. however if you want additional gestures via registry tweaking, it doesnt work on the newer drivers as i tried only on the stock synaptics drivers. though the only useful additional gesture was 3 tap for middle click. the new synatpics drivers have other features such as one finger scroll and circular/chiral scroll but no 3 finger tap.



anupam_pb said:


> I've used Windows partition manager to partition my HDD, actually shrink C drive.
> You will get used to touch pad & gestures soon...u will like it afterwards..still dragging is a bit of a problem for me



can i suggest this for dragging. the lower part of the touchpad where the separator for right and left click is you can press and hold that independently during dragging. that is one finger pressed on left click, the other finger you can drag across the touchpad to move icons or whatever. the lower part of the touchpad is not influenced by finger movement on the lower side. you can think of it as when you are pressing the left click manually , it acts as a separate button. while it is pressed you can drag files around with your other finger.


----------



## n3rd (May 31, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> upgrade the drivers bro, huge difference.



Update from where? Lenovo website? They have the same ones as I've installed now.


----------



## entrana (May 31, 2013)

synaptics website

Just did some benchmarks on 3DMark 11
Stock clock - 2286
Clocks 1000/2350 ( gpu, memory ) - 2786
Clocks 1100/2550 - 3139

This GPU sure does have serious overclocking power. Temps were stable at 66C on 1100/2550 and even cool on the lap. you can easily play any game you want on 1080p. The 750m should like around 2500 judging by its clocks.
As expected the physics score remains same as it depends on the cpu.

you should easily be able to push it to 1200/2700 for a score of at least 3300 maintaining stability, which is over a 45% increase in performance which is quite remarkable for a laptop of this size.
For reference notebookcheck quotes a 3dmark score of 3560 for 650m SLI


----------



## jamiejako (May 31, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Update from where? Lenovo website? They have the same ones as I've installed now.



this driver? are you sure? works fine for me :/

*download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/1fto16ww.exe


----------



## deadzone (May 31, 2013)

Coming soon at flipkart

Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


Its written as full HD and elan touchpad ?


----------



## entrana (May 31, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Coming soon at flipkart
> 
> Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Damn it's finally coming after everyone just buying their laptops bad timing I guess. Everything seems the same and don't worry it will be synaptics touchpad not élan. I wonder what the price would be


----------



## deadzone (May 31, 2013)

I was going tommo to local market to buy....
Been searching on flipkart daily since a week now.

When its going to come in stock in flipkart ? Any idea or guess ?


----------



## H2O (May 31, 2013)

Nice.

Even I was searching for it on Flipkart.


----------



## ariftwister (May 31, 2013)

How to turn on "always on usb" ?


----------



## jamiejako (May 31, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> How to turn on "always on usb" ?



You can enable it from the bios.


----------



## ariftwister (May 31, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> You can enable it from the bios.



Can you explain a little bit ?


----------



## jamiejako (May 31, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Can you explain a little bit ?



1. Shut down
2. Press the recovery key near the charger port.
3. Choose BIOS SETUP.
4. Under Configuration, Enable 'Always ON USB'.
5. Save and exit.


----------



## entrana (May 31, 2013)

i really wouldnt recommend always on mode. people report problems with keyboard and touchpad when its on.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2013)

^^That happened to me when room temp. was ~43C..... Now no problems at all


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 1, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> 1. Shut down
> 2. Press the recovery key near the charger port.
> 3. Choose BIOS SETUP.
> 4. Under Configuration, Enable 'Always ON USB'.
> 5. Save and exit.



Thanks... I turned on.. Will report if any problem shows up


----------



## entrana (Jun 1, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Thanks... I turned on.. Will report if any problem shows up


Just a question, does anyone really need an always on usb? why would you use your laptop to charge your phones or tablets except when travelling maybe?


----------



## jamiejako (Jun 1, 2013)

entrana said:


> Just a question, does anyone really need an always on usb? why would you use your laptop to charge your phones or tablets except when travelling maybe?



I have it turned off. But it's useful when you use the only outlet near you for the laptop charger.
I never shut down, just put it to sleep.
Did you know that when sleeping, it charges your phone in the 2.0 port even with 'Always ON USB' off?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 1, 2013)

entrana said:


> Just a question, does anyone really need an always on usb? why would you use your laptop to charge your phones or tablets except when travelling maybe?



Yes I need it especially when traveling


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 1, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> it charges your phone in the 2.0 port even with 'Always ON USB' off?



Wait.. What?

Actually the yellow port is for ALWAYS ON USB right?


----------



## jamiejako (Jun 1, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Wait.. What?
> 
> Actually the yellow port is for ALWAYS ON USB right?



only when the laptop is sleeping ;
if you enable always on usb, it'll charge your phone even if it's powered off.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 1, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> only when the laptop is sleeping ;
> if you enable always on usb, it'll charge your phone even if it's powered off.





I thought blue port (usb 3.0) has ALWAYS ON USB but the yellow port (usb 2.0) has that function according to manual


----------



## entrana (Jun 1, 2013)

yeah the right side one is the always on. and the charge while sleep is also pretty cool lol


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 1, 2013)

entrana said:


> i really wouldnt recommend always on mode. people report problems with keyboard and touchpad when its on.



What problem?


----------



## n3rd (Jun 1, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> this driver? are you sure? works fine for me :/
> 
> *download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/1fto16ww.exe



Yeah works alright - just wondering since you were specifically saying Synaptics drivers - if you'd gotten it from synaptics website or something. I guess I just don't like this gesture crap and the large touchpad surface area.



ariftwister said:


> What problem?



Keyboard goes haywire after sometime - typing up random keys. I'm experimenting on a workaround and will let you guys know if it works


----------



## H2O (Jun 1, 2013)

Can't wait to buy it. When will it be available on Flipkart?

BTW guys, which cooling pad would be good for Y500?


----------



## entrana (Jun 1, 2013)

H2O said:


> Can't wait to buy it. When will it be available on Flipkart?
> 
> BTW guys, which cooling pad would be good for Y500?



Coolermaster ones are good. For this i suggest you go to the markte and personally see the fit and shape of each cooling pad specially the direction of airflow to your liking. theyre readily available everywhere.


----------



## H2O (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks, mate.


----------



## deadzone (Jun 1, 2013)

Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (Dusk Black) - Ideapad - Laptops

Listed on lenovo India official store at 74k.The specs though are not updated but the model number is updated.

So then the price at flipkart is gonna be 72k and local market 70k


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 1, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (Dusk Black) - Ideapad - Laptops
> 
> Listed on lenovo India official store at 74k.The specs though are not updated but the model number is updated.
> 
> So then the price at flipkart is gonna be 72k and local market 70k


 
Post haswell, the price will drop I hope. =D


----------



## deadzone (Jun 1, 2013)

No I don't think so becoz 4th and 3rd generation processors have similar price.....there won't be a big difference in price....


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 1, 2013)

Value of the previous gen almost always falls when a new one comes to market. As I said, I'm hopeful.


----------



## deadzone (Jun 1, 2013)

OK prices of 3rd gen will fall .....I though the other way round

Yes.....but the stock of 3rd gen should be there as well...hope


----------



## entrana (Jun 1, 2013)

the model just got refreshed. expect at least a 4 month delay for haswell or a new model altogether. but the actual benefits of haswell that is the intel gpu would be for naught as optimus is not enabled on the y500. a 10-15% increase in cpu hardly seems worth it and completely not for gaming. as for the 750m it has boost up to 960 mhz but seeing how boost is disabled in all y500 models clocks should be around 900mhz. as i posted earlier you can easily have a stable clock of 1100 mhz on the 650m. You guys should look in to buying the 650m model itself and get it at around 64k currently or less after the new model. thats alot of cash saving for just a rebranded gpu. just saying, overclocking is extremely easy. not to mention the increase in tdp in 750m will make for a hotter laptop when honestly most games dont even require the clocks that high.
even the latest games such as metro last light run easily on a non overclocked 650m and anti aliasing is hardly necessary on a 1080p screen, 2x at best. dont fall for the marketing ploys save your wallet.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm not particularly waiting for haswell on this model. I've got friends in the industry who've hinted at new HP and Dell models coming up with haswell, soon after the expected release. Also, not just with the onboard intel. Intel always sugarcoats and overstates the performance in their ads, so I'm not expecting any great onboard chip that will do wonders! the only thing I'm interested in, and will be the major advantage of haswell over other gens is low power consump, battery life.


----------



## entrana (Jun 2, 2013)

as you correctly said ads are always misleading. who knows how much the actual advantage of haswell will be unless models are released with reviews

as you correctly said ads are always misleading. who knows how much the actual advantage of haswell will be unless models are released with reviews


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

rohanz said:


> The main reason I got Y500 is 1080p and I don't think GT750M is worth using a 720p screen instead of a 1080p one.


You can't really notice the difference between 1080p and 720p on a 15.6" screen. 1080p display also reduces multitasking capabilities, risks lockups and greatly increases battery drain.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> You can't really notice the difference between 1080p and 720p on a 15.6" screen. 1080p display also reduces multitasking capabilities, risks lockups and greatly increases battery drain.


Lol wtf I just read.
Agreed with battery one but rest. Lol


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Lol wtf I just read.
> Agreed with battery one but rest. Lol



Try it yourself, I was recently doing some research.  Can't really find the difference between 1080p and 720p displays when size is so small  The last part is quoted from an article on NVIDIA website.

Do this to check :

Visit any TV store, check two LED's side by side, one 720p and other 1080p, same size, preferably 32" or under. Tell me if you notice any difference in video quality.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Try it yourself, I was recently doing some research.  Can't really find the difference between 1080p and 720p displays when size is so small  The last part is quoted from an article on NVIDIA website.



Try checking out the pixel density in Mac canvas he and Sony Xperia Z.

Fhd over hd is 141 ppi over 117.


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Try checking out the pixel density in Mac canvas he and Sony Xperia Z



Dude! Different displays will give difference results, like a matte display on a series 5 won't look as good as a glossy one on Y500.

If you want to compare, it should at least be a fair comparison. 

I edited my previous post, check the example in that one. 

So IMHO Y500 with 720p > Y500 with 1080p


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Dude! Different displays will give difference results, like a matte display on a series 5 won't look as good as a glossy one on Y500.
> 
> If you want to compare, it should at least be a fair comparison.
> 
> ...


You gonna have similar results even if you compare 2 glossy ones.


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

Only when still, like on text fonts, you'll notice it, in videos, games, anything moving, nope.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2013)

^pratyush997 is right dude
There's a tonne of difference between 720p and a 1080p led screen
Granted, the GPU might not be capable of delivering full HD gameplay, itll still be better looking, playing at 1600x900 than at 720p
and dont forget, watching movies in their full HD glory


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Only when still, like on text fonts, you'll notice it, in videos, games, anything moving, nope.


In games, fhd gonna provide much more information than hd.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2013)

If there wasnt a difference, it would be illogical for companies to provide FHD screens on their laptops.. 
Heck, why would they even have FHD screens on smartphones ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> If there wasnt a difference, it would be illogical for companies to provide FHD screens on their laptops..
> Heck, why would they even have FHD screens on smartphones ?



He was comparing it on the basis of vid resolution playing on same display


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> If there wasnt a difference, it would be illogical for companies to provide FHD screens on their laptops..
> Heck, why would they even have FHD screens on smartphones ?



Because you know, marketing strategies, race to get ahead of others.

Is the difference between 1080P and 720P noticeable on 32 HD TV? - Blu-ray Forum


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Because you know, marketing strategies, race to get ahead of others.
> 
> Is the difference between 1080P and 720P noticeable on 32 HD TV? - Blu-ray Forum


Open up a game,  select 720p resolution first and then select  1080p and play.  You'll know what I'm talking about


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2013)

Dude,  its a difference between natively rendered 1080p versus stretched 720p on the same 15.6 inchscreen
ofcourse there will be a difference/...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Dude,  its a difference between natively rendered 1080p versus stretched 720p on the same 15.6 inchscreen
> ofcourse there will be a difference/...


What if when game running on  a 720p display is compared to the one with  fhd?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Because you know, marketing strategies, race to get ahead of others.
> 
> Is the difference between 1080P and 720P noticeable on 32 HD TV? - Blu-ray Forum



In TVs, it will be a different story, because we dont watch TVs upclose.. It would be "harder" for our eyes to resolve all 1080p pixels sitting a few feet away, therefore, 1080p and 720p might look the same

Here on the otherhand, we are comparing laptops and there WILL be a noticeable difference


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Dude,  its a difference between natively rendered 1080p versus stretched 720p on the same 15.6 inchscreen
> ofcourse there will be a difference/...


I never said there won't be a resolution difference, its basically the quality difference, which will be none there on a screen as small as this. 

720p vs 1080p - A Comparison - one more.

Yes, but remember, laptop displays are more similar to TV displays than cell phone displays. Also notice the average distance to notice the difference on a 32" TV is 4 feet, Lappies are half of that. So the distance will be even lower.

You might notice a difference you stare your head in the laptop.. but err that'd be stupid.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2013)

I was replying to Kyle, not u ..
I was supporting your point lol


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I was replying to Kyle, not u ..
> I was supporting your point lol



Lol.    .


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> I never said there won't be a resolution difference, its basically the quality difference, which will be none there on a screen as small as this.
> 
> 720p vs 1080p - A Comparison - one more.



again, its a comparision of TVs, here we are talking about a laptop
human eye can easily separate pixels upclose on a laptop


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> I never said there won't be a resolution difference, its basically the quality difference, which will be none there on a screen as small as this.
> 
> 720p vs 1080p - A Comparison - one more.
> 
> ...



TV got bigger screen,  viewing distance is more than the one in case of laptops. 
Display size,  ppi,  viewing distance are the factors that should be considered. 

You are comparing the TV case to lappy


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> again, its a comparision of TVs, here we are talking about a laptop
> human eye can easily separate pixels upclose on a laptop



Read last post, edited it. You're like refreshing this page and replying xD haha


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2013)

@KyleSforza
Just logged in after a long time to ask you to stop trolling on this thread...
Yeah, I get it that you like like your Samsung Series 5 - NP550P5C-S03 very much... It seems to be the best bet for you... But, that seems like a case of sour grapes for me... And, 1080p>720p anyday and anywhere... Its better in a TV, Lappy, cell... Hell, I'll bet it'll be better even in a watch display!!! You like your screens matte... Good!!! You can play for hours in the sun with no eye strain whatsoever!!! Wow...
You like your laptops classy looking... Goood!!! Have fun taking them to board meetings!!! Why the hell did you get one with a dedicated graphics card if you wanted to take it to a Board Meeting...
@Mods:
Please clean up this thread... I was following this for a few weeks as I am looking for a new lappy for my cousin but it has become more of a "flame-wars" thread now!!!


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

Wat? ^ Who's flaming who? and please come with proofs as I did.  Also mention which one of my posts feel like a sour grapes story? 

If you didn't notice, we were comparing displays of 720p Y500(newer) and 1080p Y500(older), not Series 5 to Y500. Please update yourself.

Why I chose a lappy with GT650M? Because its currently the best in the Indian market. And I'm a graphic designer so it comes handy there.


----------



## entrana (Jun 2, 2013)

the site says ( lenovo ) and flipkart that the new y500 has 1080p screen. why you guys getting all crazy

as for the stupid flame war going on, dude why do you keep comparing tvs whats wrong with you. even my 46 inch looks good while playing 1366x768 videos but for my laptop my old one was a 720p one and the 1080p screen is soooo much different. normal videos look more or less same but games are truly different. not to mention every other thing you do like web browsing etc.
As for the battery consumption you guys forget that 720p displays have less max brightness than 1080p, however the pixels are smaller in a 1080p screen. setting the same brightness on both displays will have more or less the same battery impact so you cant compare it in that way. the 650m is also powerful enough to play games in 1080p. so theres no logical reason why anyone would prefer a 720p screen over a 1080p screen.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 2, 2013)

entrana said:


> the site says ( lenovo ) and flipkart that the new y500 has 1080p screen. why you guys getting all crazy
> 
> as for the stupid flame war going on, dude why do you keep comparing tvs whats wrong with you. even my 46 inch looks good while playing 1366x768 videos but for my laptop my old one was a 720p one and the 1080p screen is soooo much different. normal videos look more or less same but games are truly different. not to mention every other thing you do like web browsing etc.
> As for the battery consumption you guys forget that 720p displays have less max brightness than 1080p, however the pixels are smaller in a 1080p screen. setting the same brightness on both displays will have more or less the same battery impact so you cant compare it in that way. the 650m is also powerful enough to play games in 1080p. so theres no logical reason why anyone would prefer a 720p screen over a 1080p screen.



You really think they will give 750M without increasing the price or downgrading a few components? 

Btw text just looks great on a 1080p display which is a real plus for hackers.


----------



## entrana (Jun 2, 2013)

rohanz said:


> You really think they will give 750M without increasing the price or downgrading a few components?
> 
> Btw text just looks great on a 1080p display which is a real plus for hackers.


 of course they will increase the price. its listed at 74k for the 750m model and earlier it quoted 70k for the 650m model. thats a 4k increase for the 750m everything else remaining the same


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

entrana said:


> the site says ( lenovo ) and flipkart that the new y500 has 1080p screen. why you guys getting all crazy
> 
> as for the stupid flame war going on, dude why do you keep comparing tvs whats wrong with you. even my 46 inch looks good while playing 1366x768 videos but for my laptop my old one was a 720p one and the 1080p screen is soooo much different. normal videos look more or less same but games are truly different. not to mention every other thing you do like web browsing etc.


TVs were just an example, I'll leave it to Pratyush to explain what I meant about 720p and 1080p. Its not what you think it is, as Pratyush and I had a 4 hour long debate on facebook about it and even he agreed to my point in the end, so would anyone. If we continued here, this topic would had crossed 100+ pages. xD

I'll go to sleep now and I think he can explain my point better. 

+ I'm yet to understand what 'flame war' hype all about is. On international forums a flame wars is when people start cursing each other and such. Here on thinkdigit you guys take debates as flame wars?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> TVs were just an example, I'll leave it to Pratyush to explain what I meant about 720p and 1080p. Its not what you think it is, as Pratyush and I had a 4 hour long debate on facebook about it and even he agreed to my point in the end.


NOt completely agreed though


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 2, 2013)

cmon guys u r deviating from d main discussion.....its a y500 thread....y u wasting so much time on screen resolution....u wanna buy it wid fhd or no fhd....go ahead....do wat u want.....but in dis thread.....plz lets jus talk abt y500 nd its availability issues...


----------



## deadzone (Jun 2, 2013)

In US the lenovo y500 GT750 is available for 46k INR whereas in India  it sells for 74k INR


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

^ It's India. Competition in US is way high.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 2, 2013)

@Kyle : What's the problem with u ? Just can't admit that a 1080p display is better...... consider phones 300+ ppi can't be distinguished by human eye but we have 400+ ppi phones. Just see S3 & S4 side by side in a smartphone cafe..... u will see the difference...

For TVs viewing distance is large......much larger than laptops & much much larger than that of phones. More the pixels, the better the display, why is it then that companies are spending a lot in R&D for developing cheaper displays with more resolution(4k, 8k,..) ?



powerhoney said:


> @KyleSforza
> Just logged in after a long time to ask you to stop trolling on this thread...
> *Yeah, I get it that you like like your Samsung Series 5 - NP550P5C-S03 very much... It seems to be the best bet for you... But, that seems like a case of sour grapes for me... And, 1080p>720p anyday and anywhere... Its better in a TV, Lappy, cell... Hell, I'll bet it'll be better even in a watch display!!! You like your screens matte... Good!!! You can play for hours in the sun with no eye strain whatsoever!!! Wow...
> You like your laptops classy looking... Goood!!! Have fun taking them to board meetings!!! *Why the hell did you get one with a dedicated graphics card if you wanted to take it to a Board Meeting...
> ...



Agree with the points mentioned in bold



deadzone said:


> In US the lenovo y500 GT750 is available for 46k INR whereas in India  it sells for 74k INR



In India, people mostly spend 50k for a laptop. No one usually has a laptop of 60k+. There are no laptops better than Y500 in India....except Alienware......No gaming laptops from ASUS, MSI, etc. Companies know that there are very less buyers for 70k+ laptops, so they just don't launch it here. More pricing here can also be due to the duties, as the laptops are wholly imported, not assembled even a bit here. In US, they might be atleast assembling the laptop there, even if parts are Made in China.


----------



## deadzone (Jun 2, 2013)

Anupam,

You are right but things are changing.I guess it will take some time for manufacturers to trust the growing Indian buyers.

But the price difference is huge.


----------



## jamiejako (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey does anyone have a link to the one key recovery software for win8? 
I can't seem to find it on the lenovo website.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 2, 2013)

Can someone post the number of fps they are getting with BF3 and NFS MW2 for comparison?


----------



## H2O (Jun 2, 2013)

entrana said:


> the model just got refreshed. expect at least a 4 month delay for haswell or a new model altogether. but the actual benefits of haswell that is the intel gpu would be for naught as optimus is not enabled on the y500. a 10-15% increase in cpu hardly seems worth it and completely not for gaming. as for the 750m it has boost up to 960 mhz but seeing how boost is disabled in all y500 models clocks should be around 900mhz. as i posted earlier you can easily have a stable clock of 1100 mhz on the 650m. You guys should look in to buying the 650m model itself and get it at around 64k currently or less after the new model. thats alot of cash saving for just a rebranded gpu. just saying, overclocking is extremely easy. not to mention the increase in tdp in 750m will make for a hotter laptop when honestly most games dont even require the clocks that high.
> even the latest games such as metro last light run easily on a non overclocked 650m and anti aliasing is hardly necessary on a 1080p screen, 2x at best. dont fall for the marketing ploys save your wallet.



So you think it would be better if I go with the 650M model rather than the 750M model?


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Agree with the points mentioned in bold


If you agree with that, then you guys should stay happy with what you own since you own the best laptop in this universe according to you, oh the ultimate laptop we all praise! Suit yourself. And don't come to our Series 5 thread bragging (or should I say, moaning) about it.


----------



## HeRock (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey guys I after going through this whole thread (honest!) .. I finally decided to go for Y500 .. but I am now a whole new dilemma ... Should I wait for the Y500 GT750m version or just get the GT650m version? Its kinda hard to wait... even if I wait any ETA for the GT750m version?


----------



## deadzone (Jun 2, 2013)

Herock,

Gt750m version is available at lenovo official store for 74K


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 2, 2013)

My cousin bought the new version Y500 with 750m from *dot com computers , shanthi colony road, Anna Nagar, Chennai*

which s/w shows all info of hardware in one screen/window?

pls tell a s/w / app of smaller size (5MB?)


----------



## entrana (Jun 2, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> My cousin bought the new version Y500 with 750m from *dot com computers , shanthi colony road, Anna Nagar, Chennai*
> 
> which s/w shows all info of hardware in one screen/window?
> 
> pls tell a s/w / app of smaller size (5MB?)



run dxdiag. its preinstalled in windows



H2O said:


> So you think it would be better if I go with the 650M model rather than the 750M model?



it is up to you but i believe its all just a marketing gimmick as its always been. of course i wont say it would be better but it most definitely will be at least the same. ive been around long enough as you can see from my join date to know all this. settle for the cheaper 650m. as you can see from my benchmark results its EASILY capable of surpassing the stock 750m. Not to mention the 750m on y500 also has boost disabled. and browsing other forums they say that the new 750m stock has cheaper thermal paste which results in increased temperatures although im not verifying this

for anyone still skeptical. the 750m is the exact chip as the 650m. it just features newer software overclocking technologies and higher stock clock. everything else is exactly the same



HeRock said:


> Hey guys I after going through this whole thread (honest!) .. I finally decided to go for Y500 .. but I am now a whole new dilemma ... Should I wait for the Y500 GT750m version or just get the GT650m version? Its kinda hard to wait... even if I wait any ETA for the GT750m version?



Read above



jamiejako said:


> Hey does anyone have a link to the one key recovery software for win8?
> I can't seem to find it on the lenovo website.


it should be preinstalled. its also on the drivers on D:\ drive. 



rohanz said:


> Can someone post the number of fps they are getting with BF3 and NFS MW2 for comparison?



on 1080p ultra preset
stock - 18~20 fps
overclocked to 1000/2350 - 28~30 fps

method used - internal fps detector


----------



## jamiejako (Jun 2, 2013)

entrana said:


> it should be preinstalled. its also on the drivers on D:\ drive. else detail



Thanks bro, the link is solid.
I formatted the entire hdd and installed a fresh win8 pro..didn't backup the drivers.


----------



## entrana (Jun 2, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> Thanks bro, the link is solid.
> I formatted the entire hdd and installed a fresh win8 pro..didn't backup the drivers.



you could also create a system image and back it to an external drive if you want. creating a system image is part of windows no need to download anything else

btw if anyone else hasnt noticed lenovo does not include the dolby home theater v4 software in the y500 which is mentioned in the sticker as a feature it has... its a great software just google around this for y500 and youll find download links for it.

*support.lenovo.com/en_IN/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS027444


----------



## jamiejako (Jun 2, 2013)

entrana said:


> you could also create a system image and back it to an external drive if you want. creating a system image is part of windows no need to download anything else



hey the link for the one key recovery is for win7..it says driver initialization failed..is there a win8 specific version?
also, if i create a system image from windows, will i be able to restore using it from the onekey recovery?
if there is no link, could you dropbox your setup file maybe?


----------



## entrana (Jun 2, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> hey the link for the one key recovery is for win7..it says driver initialization failed..is there a win8 specific version?
> also, if i create a system image from windows, will i be able to restore using it from the onekey recovery?
> if there is no link, could you dropbox your setup file maybe?



im not sure if one key is compatible with windows image. lemme upload onekey for you. can you try pressing the novo key when your laptop is shut down and see what happens

anyways here it is *www.dropbox.com/s/7jdksau4mn4i04f/onekey.rar


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd happily game on full graphics settings at 720p rather than 1080p. btw FHD gaming on 15.6" doesnt make sense.
It makes huge difference on 21.5" FHD monitor though, as i can 'see' more details, sharpness...

My cous is enjoying BF3 right now


----------



## n3rd (Jun 2, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> TV got bigger screen,  viewing distance is more than the one in case of laptops.
> Display size,  ppi,  viewing distance are the factors that should be considered.
> 
> You are comparing the TV case to lappy



I still think the difference is overrated. Obviously it's not the same as TV - but 720p+ everything is just bragging rights more or less IMO. There are far more important factors than mere resolution from there - say contrast ratio for eg.


----------



## entrana (Jun 2, 2013)

n3rd said:


> I still think the difference is overrated. Obviously it's not the same as TV - but 720p+ everything is just bragging rights more or less IMO. There are far more important factors than mere resolution from there - say contrast ratio for eg.



thats true but saying 720p is better than 1080p would be wrong... i mean how much does someone really game. not to mention all games run fluently on 1080p to begin with, and comparing myself on both screens there is a good difference. whether or not someone notices it or does not notice it is different. Some people can some people cant. i am one of the people who can others cant and thats fine. its personal preference. a 1080p screen is better for everyday tasks too. as i said how much does someone really game, 24 hours a day everyday? myself ive noticed in the 4 years ive owned my laptop i barely gamed for 2 months in totality. the other 3 years and 10 months were on tasks that wouldve been beter on a 1080p screen

from a gaming point of view the argument comes when 1080p gaming is not possible. as of now all games run fluently


----------



## HeRock (Jun 3, 2013)

Did anyone here got Y500 from Kolkata? How much did you pay? and from which shop?


----------



## jamiejako (Jun 3, 2013)

entrana said:


> im not sure if one key is compatible with windows image. lemme upload onekey for you. can you try pressing the novo key when your laptop is shut down and see what happens
> 
> anyways here it is *www.dropbox.com/s/7jdksau4mn4i04f/onekey.rar



thanks bro, all done..installed and updated to OKR 8.0.


----------



## deadzone (Jun 3, 2013)

Y500 GT750m , Now available at flipkart for 63K..just bought it


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 3, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Y500 GT750m , Now available at flipkart for 63K..just bought it


WTF?  DAMN
Congo!


----------



## deadzone (Jun 3, 2013)

HeHe  waiting paid off


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 3, 2013)

It's 66k  BTW it comes with elan touchpad :/


----------



## deadzone (Jun 3, 2013)

after discount its 63k.
the elan is no more given with Y500.Its been scraped
If it comes elan,i will change
I got 2 years warranty


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 3, 2013)

I seriously want to sell my Sammy crap


----------



## deadzone (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope i made a good decision in buying Y500....
Things will tell when it comes to me


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I seriously want to sell my Sammy crap



Chill man.....u have a good laptop....It was a great laptop when it was launched....a year ago.....Technology moves on !! In this case we must say Lenovo saw the demand by buyers in 60k segment  .....Y580 was never launched here 

But still after 6 months when Haswell would be released I may even feel the same....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 3, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Chill man.....u have a good laptop....It was a great laptop when it was launched....a year ago.....Technology moves on !! In this case we must say Lenovo saw the demand by buyers in 60k segment  .....Y580 was never launched here
> 
> But still after 6 months when Haswell would be released I may even feel the same....


Haswell is so close BTW  
Thanks for hospitality.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Haswell is so close BTW
> Thanks for hospitality.



Now I feel that I should have waited for 6 months & added 4k more to get Nexus 4 instead of S2 @ 22k(1st week of dec)


----------



## deadzone (Jun 3, 2013)

Well tech never ceases and every month there is something new in the market.
This I would have waited for time XYZ and then got YGH would never end....


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 3, 2013)

hi bro... I wanna buy that too.. If u find any good shop do ping me.. now that 750 m version comes with lesser price tag.. i m seriously doubting it could have a 720p screen.. keeping my finger crossed..  



HeRock said:


> Did anyone here got Y500 from Kolkata? How much did you pay? and from which shop?


----------



## deadzone (Jun 3, 2013)

Any suggestion for :

1. Cooling Pad
2. Mouse


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 3, 2013)

I got s3 in 27500 n the next week nexus launched...!!! though it got a great piece of camera .. which is a deal-breaker for me..



anupam_pb said:


> Now I feel that I should have waited for 6 months & added 4k more to get Nexus 4 instead of S2 @ 22k(1st week of dec)


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 3, 2013)

Arnab.rc said:


> I got s3 in 27500 n the next week nexus launched...!!! though it got a great piece of camera .. which is a deal-breaker for me..


Luck plays role in these cases.


----------



## entrana (Jun 3, 2013)

Can anyone explain how the y500 750m model is cheaper than the 650m model ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 3, 2013)

Why do i feel people who bought this will suffer in less than 1 years time?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2013)

Tech changes now & then, so it's better to be happy with what u hav.......



entrana said:


> Can anyone explain how the y500 750m model is cheaper than the 650m model ?



I bought Y500 for 64.5k when it first showed up in FK........so prices may go up in few days... ~1 week


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 3, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Tech changes now & then, so it's better to be happy with what u hav.......


Just hope that said tech does not overheat like hell


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 3, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Just hope that said tech does not overheat like hell


+ throttles.


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 4, 2013)

ha ha.. thankfully .. y500 doesn't have overheat and throttle problem like sammy s series.. thanks to the great heat management... I have been following this thread from its birth.. I think everybody is pretty happy with their purchase...
CommanderShawnzer: If  u got the notion that this lappy will give problem after one year.. no worry mate.. y500 got its a## secured for 2 years..


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 4, 2013)

@deadzone 
Congrats on your purchase, buddy!!! 
Btw, do let us know if it ships with Elan/Synaptics touchpad or 1080p/768p screen... I have read the tech specs in Flipkart but they aren't the most reliable...
Also, what's the ETA??? 7-8 days??? 
PS: Flipkart's become real slow these days... I heard some stories of people booking their Nexus 4's and the ETA was *last week of September*!!! Lol!!!


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jun 4, 2013)

Ha!
i had told you about y500 750m to release in a month

@deadzone congratulations

do tell about screen and touchpad when you receive it


----------



## deadzone (Jun 4, 2013)

@gamefreak @powerhoney

Thanks guys,
OK I will let everyone here know about screen res and touchpad.
Even if its 720p,its OK for me.

The expected delivery date is 13 June.Stay tuned.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2013)

Good then, I too got after 10 days from ordering in FK


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 4, 2013)

congo deadzone.. great purchase (u know that too)..... now wait game begins and do let us know about the screen res....


----------



## entrana (Jun 4, 2013)

Arnab.rc said:


> congo deadzone.. great purchase (u know that too)..... now wait game begins and do let us know about the screen res....



didnt someone quote that they got a 720p screen with their new y500? definitely explains the suspiciously low price


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

entrana said:


> didnt someone quote that they got a 720p screen with their new y500? definitely explains the suspiciously low price


720p ? It should be under 60k in that case


----------



## entrana (Jun 4, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> 720p ? It should be under 60k in that case


a 1080p screen always costed 5k more than the 720p one. seeing how the official lenovo website mentions 74k for their 1080p model and flipkart 65k, hence the suspicion


----------



## deadzone (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks arnab. 

Its actual price at flipkart is 67k not 65k.

After bank offer discount its 63k.Also y500 gt650 was mentioned as 70k on lenovo site and flipkart sold for 68k(after discount it came 66k),so price at flipkart is lower than at lenovo site.

BTW at official site there is no change in specification,its neither mentioned as 1080p.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 4, 2013)

@pratyush997 - dude can u check ur shipment status...will it actually take 7-8 days???...can u plz check whr r dey shipping it from....i mean which city????


----------



## rohanz (Jun 4, 2013)

Finally, dual booted with Ubuntu!


----------



## entrana (Jun 4, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Finally, dual booted with Ubuntu!



which method did u use


----------



## rohanz (Jun 4, 2013)

entrana said:


> which method did u use



This is the best part! I installed it like I would on any other pc. Used my Pendrive to install and then ran Boot-repair


----------



## entrana (Jun 4, 2013)

rohanz said:


> This is the best part! I installed it like I would on any other pc. Used my Pendrive to install and then ran Boot-repair



no separate partition?


----------



## rohanz (Jun 4, 2013)

entrana said:


> no separate partition?



Oh that, I used windows partition manager to shrink the partition with C drive restarted it a couple of times, used it for a day to let windows adjust and then made partitions of the unallocated space using gparted.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2013)

Went to buy this on Flipkart... Turns out my crappy BOI debit card allows eCommerce shopping only upto Rs. 50k!!! Any way out for me, guys??? Net banking or something??? Am new to all this...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 5, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Went to buy this on Flipkart... Turns out my crappy BOI debit card allows eCommerce shopping only upto Rs. 50k!!! Any way out for me, guys??? Net banking or something??? Am new to all this...




*cash on delivery*


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *cash on delivery*



Nope... No COD available for this product to Guwahati... If I activate net banking services on my debit card, will I be able to purchase the laptop??? Is there a maximum limit in netbanking too???  Couldn't find that info on the BOI website...


----------



## deadzone (Jun 5, 2013)

Powerhoney,

If debit is not working then you can try net banking,no other option.


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 5, 2013)

anybody know any good shop in kolkata where I can find a good deal on this laptop... going to visit saturday and if everything seems fine then will buy it..... anyone who bought this laptop from kolkata?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Powerhoney,
> 
> If debit is not working then you can try net banking,no other option.



Okay, let me see if I can upgrade my SBI debit card to support higher limit eCommerce shopping... Gonna dump BOI once and for all after this!!!


----------



## deadzone (Jun 5, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Okay, let me see if I can upgrade my SBI debit card to support higher limit eCommerce shopping... Gonna dump BOI once and for all after this!!!



OK


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 5, 2013)

Arnab.rc said:


> anybody know any good shop in kolkata where I can find a good deal on this laptop... going to visit saturday and if everything seems fine then will buy it..... anyone who bought this laptop from kolkata?



Bro ...I'm also from Kolkata ....if u get to know anything about availability of dis product in Kolkata ....plz also tell me


----------



## n3rd (Jun 5, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Nope... No COD available for this product to Guwahati... If I activate net banking services on my debit card, will I be able to purchase the laptop??? Is there a maximum limit in netbanking too???  Couldn't find that info on the BOI website...



Nope, I bought Y500 via Netbanking which was 65K+ at the time. SBI though.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 5, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Nope, I bought Y500 via Netbanking which was 65K+ at the time. SBI though.




Dude ...u gt it thru flipkart...is it safe to pay dem before delivery???


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> Dude ...u gt it thru flipkart...is it safe to pay dem before delivery???



Bro! Dont you know about fk? Its the most reliable option for online buying imo..


----------



## entrana (Jun 5, 2013)

Arnab.rc said:


> anybody know any good shop in kolkata where I can find a good deal on this laptop... going to visit saturday and if everything seems fine then will buy it..... anyone who bought this laptop from kolkata?



chandni chowk - try emall


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 5, 2013)

entrana said:


> chandni chowk - try emall



checked der...not available....doing regular rounds der


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2013)

Btw, can anyone tell me about the reflections from the glossy display... Is it as bad as the HP Pavilion G6 displays, which reflect like crazy???


----------



## entrana (Jun 5, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Btw, can anyone tell me about the reflections from the glossy display... Is it as bad as the HP Pavilion G6 displays, which reflect like crazy???


 this laptop in particular is exttremely good indoors. cant comment about the outside . its better than most glossy displays , specially at full brightness. way better than my old dell. not completely unusable. but that depends on user to user.



geekindisguise said:


> checked der...not available....doing regular rounds der



theres a huge official lenovo store inside emall. take their number and call regularly


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 5, 2013)

entrana said:


> theres a huge official lenovo store inside emall. take their number and call regularly


I've checked d one on the ground floor....dey currently don hv it....repeating d same old story of next week.....is der ny oder store???/


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Jun 5, 2013)

new Intel 4th generation processor Y500 model released with model name Y510P.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/174548-lenovo-ideapad-y510p-thread.html


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 5, 2013)

rajeshmukkala said:


> new Intel 4th generation processor Y500 model released with model name Y510P.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/174548-lenovo-ideapad-y510p-thread.html



No expected release date yet....v ain't getting d regular version .....leave alone getting a newer version....


----------



## HeRock (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys I checked almost every significant laptop shop of chandni chawk today (including shops like technocrat, supreme, Eastern logica infoway) they all are singing the same song of next week.  I have taken their phone numbers though... will call them next week... this wait is getting longer and harder...


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 5, 2013)

HeRock said:


> Hey guys I checked almost every significant laptop shop of chandni chawk today (including shops like technocrat, supreme, Eastern logica infoway) they all are singing the same song of next week.  I have taken their phone numbers though... will call them next week... this wait is getting longer and harder...


Y don u guys jus buy from online....no point waiting ny more....I'm thru wid dis wait


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 5, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Okay, let me see if I can upgrade my SBI debit card to support higher limit eCommerce shopping... Gonna dump BOI once and for all after this!!!



I have SBI gold card & i was able to purchase Y500 from FK through debit card option



HeRock said:


> Hey guys I checked almost every significant laptop shop of chandni chawk today (including shops like technocrat, supreme, Eastern logica infoway) they all are singing the same song of next week.  I have taken their phone numbers though... will call them next week... this wait is getting longer and harder...



There is a computer shop(big showroom), opp. e-Mall (other side of road). Checked there ?


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 5, 2013)

v've checkd evry ****in store in kolkata.....its not available nywhr....its best v go fr online purchase....


----------



## entrana (Jun 5, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> v've checkd evry ****in store in kolkata.....its not available nywhr....its best v go fr online purchase....


its best you calm the **** down and wait patiently. patience pays. dont be too impulsive before you have all the details


----------



## deadzone (Jun 5, 2013)

So $1000 for lenovo y510p.
In India its going to be around 75k. Lenovo may not even launch it soon,guys go for y500 gt750.
Purchase online through credit card and get at 63k at flipkart.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 5, 2013)

@deadzone - dude wen u gonna gt ur shipment????


----------



## HeRock (Jun 6, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> Y don u guys jus buy from online....no point waiting ny more....I'm thru wid dis wait



Well.. there's a reason for that... my dad will never accept the concept of "giving money off before seeing the package"


----------



## deadzone (Jun 6, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> @deadzone - dude wen u gonna gt ur shipment????



On next Thursday.......

@herock
Well then you should wait.....actually even flipkart doesn't have ready stock yet .So if shops are saying that it will take 1week then its OK....

Those who have ordered from flipkart will get by next week only  need to wait


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 6, 2013)

God will v ever get dis???

Nw I think flipkarts gonna play dis next week game.....and dis tym 63grand is on stake....thankgod....I did not order it in d first place....at least money's safe


----------



## deadzone (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol .... Money is safe with flipkart anyways....

They are trusted ecommerce site....have been purchasing since 2010.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 6, 2013)

Can someone please confirm with Flipkart that they are gonna be shipping the ones with FullHD screens??? They didn't reply to my email!!!
P.S.: Should be getting my SBI Silver Card today... Hope it works!!!


----------



## entrana (Jun 6, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Can someone please confirm with Flipkart that they are gonna be shipping the ones with FullHD screens??? They didn't reply to my email!!!
> P.S.: Should be getting my SBI Silver Card today... Hope it works!!!



Wait for someone's to arrive then we shall know or wait for it to arrive in the store


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 6, 2013)

flipkart slashes price by 2k..!!!!!


----------



## deadzone (Jun 6, 2013)

Arnab.rc said:


> flipkart slashes price by 2k..!!!!!



Yes.....won't get cheaper than this


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 6, 2013)

Arnab.rc said:


> flipkart slashes price by 2k..!!!!!



Those who ordered from flipkart r getting their shipment delayed.... and nw dis...I guess Lenovo guys r selling all their stock to flipkart only...not selling to local markets...thus creating an artificial shortage and increased price in local markets....so everyone on a tight budget will buy it from flipkart only.... looks like sum sort of association between them...


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 6, 2013)

by the way.. does anybody knows higher tdp is good or bad?.. like in 3630qm the tdp is 45watt and 3632 its 35 watt... but for that the 3632 is getting much less scores in benchmark tests... also the newer model 510p will come with 4700 mq  (47 watt tdp)... is lower tdp good for laptop longevity ??


----------



## tnny9 (Jun 6, 2013)

When can we expect Lenovo Y510p to be launched in India?


----------



## entrana (Jun 6, 2013)

Arnab.rc said:


> by the way.. does anybody knows higher tdp is good or bad?.. like in 3630qm the tdp is 45watt and 3632 its 35 watt... but for that the 3632 is getting much less scores in benchmark tests... also the newer model 510p will come with 4700 mq  (47 watt tdp)... is lower tdp good for laptop longevity ??



more tdp = more power ( in general ) = more heat = more cooling required.
the 4700mq and 3632qm seem to have similar specs. the extra tdp may be for the more powerful intel hd series graphics . tdp is called thermal design power and is normally the max power consumption. the new cpu should not affect gaming much.

as for your actual question i believe a lower tdp is better since less heat so longer life. less temperatures so throttling shouldnt be a problem too. you get lower power of course but a high power is not really required to  begin with.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 6, 2013)

tnny9 said:


> When can we expect Lenovo Y510p to be launched in India?



Lol....v ain't getting a regular y500.....let alone d dream of a y510p....And to answer ur question...onli time will tell whether it'll b launched here or not...let us first focus on y500


----------



## HeRock (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey... any of you guys have upgraded the RAM? What's the memory config the Y500 comes with? 2x4GB or 1x8GB?


----------



## H2O (Jun 6, 2013)

HeRock said:


> Hey... any of you guys have upgraded the RAM? What's the memory config the Y500 comes with? 2x4GB or 1x8GB?



As far as I know, its 2x4GB.

WTF!

Anyone has checked Flipkart site? 

The price for Lenovo Y500 is Rs. 64663 now. 

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y5...no=t_1&otracker=from-search&query=lenovo y500

Now its Rs. 65990.

Has someoen hacked the site or what?


----------



## deadzone (Jun 6, 2013)

Flipkart gone crazy......its changing price as if its playing a a game .


----------



## rohanz (Jun 6, 2013)

H2O said:


> As far as I know, its 2x4GB.



No, it is 1x8Gb


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 6, 2013)

gud thing is....d r nt touching d specs...so i guess its ok....


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 6, 2013)

ha ha.. meanwhile they increased sammy s05 's price by 8 k...  really they are totally playing games..


----------



## deadzone (Jun 6, 2013)

WTF

I guess flipkart has been hacked.....

@geekindisguise you have a good point here.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 6, 2013)

rohanz said:


> No, it is 1x8Gb



Bro if u jus check it once again.... in memory slots it says "unused slots=0" which means its 2x4GB


----------



## entrana (Jun 6, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> Bro if u jus check it once again.... in memory slots it says "unused slots=0" which means its 2x4GB


dont trust flipkart for specs. they still mention elan touchpad...


----------



## rohanz (Jun 6, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> Bro if u jus check it once again.... in memory slots it says "unused slots=0" which means its 2x4GB



Google it. Watch its teardown. Y500 has 1 8GB card.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 6, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Google it. Watch its teardown. Y500 has 1 8GB card.



dude...i hv d specs of dis lappy learnt by heart....i knw d default spec is 1x8GB ....but if u gotta gt it frm flipkart possibly dey r gonna gv u 2x4GB.....nd to back dis claim of mine.....dont 4get d default screen res is 1920x1080 but many ppl r getting dis lappy wid 1366x768...so...nythin is possible...if dey gv u 2x4GB...u cant b running to dem showing default specs.....it is wat dey r selling...u want it frm dem...dats wat u gt....nuthin more....else get it frm whr u gt ur reqd specs...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> dude...i hv d specs of dis lappy learnt by heart....i knw d default spec is 1x8GB ....but if u gotta gt it frm flipkart possibly dey r gonna gv u 2x4GB.....nd to back dis claim of mine.....dont 4get d default screen res is 1920x1080 but many ppl r getting dis lappy wid 1366x768...so...nythin is possible...if dey gv u 2x4GB...u cant b running to dem showing default specs.....it is wat dey r selling...u want it frm dem...dats wat u gt....nuthin more....else get it frm whr u gt ur reqd specs...


Buddy, write properly. It's difficult to read. [No offence]


----------



## sebuelias (Jun 7, 2013)

Can anyone help me and let me know how to import lap from USA.
Cause My aunt got me a Y500 and its stuck there waiting for someone to come here..
Please let me know..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2013)

^^Tell her to ship it....



geekindisguise said:


> Bro if u jus check it once again.... in memory slots it says "unused slots=0" which means its 2x4GB



OK, Y500 with GT650M which I own has 1x8GB RAM (seen it, when laptop's touch pad was being changed)


----------



## joyceanblue (Jun 7, 2013)

i think prices might come down more. it looks to me they are trying to clear the stock before haswell notebooks hit the market.


----------



## HeRock (Jun 7, 2013)

Arnab.rc said:


> anybody know any good shop in kolkata where I can find a good deal on this laptop... going to visit saturday and if everything seems fine then will buy it..... anyone who bought this laptop from kolkata?





geekindisguise said:


> Bro ...I'm also from Kolkata ....if u get to know anything about availability of dis product in Kolkata ....plz also tell me


Just got a call from Galaxy Computech Pvt. Ltd. (GC Avenue, Kolkata) saying the new Y500s arrived ... but they are claiming Rs.64,500 +tax= 67k+


----------



## rohanz (Jun 7, 2013)

HeRock said:


> Just got a call from Galaxy Computech Pvt. Ltd. (GC Avenue, Kolkata) saying the new Y500s arrived ... but they are claiming Rs.64,500 +tax= 67k+



Specifications? RAM? Resolution? Graphic card?


----------



## HeRock (Jun 7, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Specifications? RAM? Resolution? Graphic card?



GT750, 1080p... confirmed by them


----------



## rohanz (Jun 7, 2013)

HeRock said:


> GT750, 1080p... confirmed by them



Get the 650m model imo


----------



## deadzone (Jun 7, 2013)

Price at flipkart is now 67990....
Though its still changing ..... Buy it off when it decreases to 64663.


----------



## entrana (Jun 7, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Price at flipkart is now 67990....
> Though its still changing ..... Buy it off when it decreases to 64663.



flipkart is on pms...


----------



## HeRock (Jun 7, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Get the 650m model imo



Why? Also, I think it will be tough to get the older version now... it's been kinda pulled off from the market.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 7, 2013)

HeRock said:


> Why? Also, I think it will be tough to get the older version now... it's been kinda pulled off from the market.



750m is just an overclocked 650m
Also i don't think you can over /under clock 750m
Also it will be cheaper.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2013)

HeRock said:


> GT750, 1080p... confirmed by them



I'll say, get it at 67k if 1080p is confirmed.........check it before buying. Finding one with GT650M will be tough


----------



## H2O (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah. I tried searching the 650M Model in Bhubaneswar. But, Its not there.


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 7, 2013)

its still 64600 if u buy it frm flipkart (with card facility ).. 1080p confirmed...  really.. they are doing some shitty business.. increased the price like 3k from optimum....) thinking about waiting some days n then bargain in local market...



H2O said:


> Yeah. I tried searching the 650M Model in Bhubaneswar. But, Its not there.



there is no point of getting 650 when u got 750 available probably at the same price..! in my opinion...


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 7, 2013)

in my opinion....when v hv waited fr so many days, v shud wait fr sum more days fr d prices to come down...coz frankly i don think paying 67K fr dis is sensible...it does nt hav a sub-woofer, v'll b worried abt d touchpad, it does nt give away free softwares as in dell nd possibly many more issues....all dis even aftr paying 67K.....cmon guys...v shud b a bit more patient...


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 8, 2013)

a day ago its 61.6k in online store(flipkart!!).. so the price will fall for sure.. if we wait.. then why not for 510p itself.. :/.. its also covered up the only negative imo--display with non glare ..!!  now that one "is" gonna be a perfect laptop... lets see.. all i can see is that in nxt 1 mnth we gonna have a lot of options in our hand ...


geekindisguise said:


> in my opinion....when v hv waited fr so many days, v shud wait fr sum more days fr d prices to come down...coz frankly i don think paying 67K fr dis is sensible...it does nt hav a sub-woofer, v'll b worried abt d touchpad, it does nt give away free softwares as in dell nd possibly many more issues....all dis even aftr paying 67K.....cmon guys...v shud b a bit more patient...


----------



## H2O (Jun 8, 2013)

Talked with Flipkart guys. They say its 1080p Full HD. Although many are saying its 720p. Extremely confusing.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe there are two versions of Y500 in market now. FK n some other stores have confirmed 1080p display. But some ppl got 720p display.
I feel sorry for my friend who bought Y500 with 750M n 720p display @ 69k.


----------



## H2O (Jun 8, 2013)

Its crazy really. 

Hoping Deadzone and others who have ordered from Flipkart get the 1080p Full HD Display.


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 8, 2013)

same here. i too called flipkart n they confirmed 1080p display


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 8, 2013)

HeRock said:


> GT750, 1080p... confirmed by them



I placed an order wid Lenovo shop at 1 g.c.avenue....today dey we supposed to deliver me d product...wen I  opened it turned out to be 1366x768....dey don't know wat dey r selling.....yesterday dey confirmed me 1920x1080 ...nw dey say dat dis is all v hv and dey can't say if full HD will b delivered to dem or not....dont  buy from dat shop...one should at least know what one is selling....

Wat do u guys say....should I settle for 1366x768 or wait for people to receive their product from flipkart and then order from flipkart????


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> I placed an order wid Lenovo shop at 1 g.c.avenue....today dey we supposed to deliver me d product...wen I  opened it turned out to be 1366x768....dey don't know wat dey r selling.....yesterday dey confirmed me 1920x1080 ...nw dey say dat dis is all v hv and dey can't say if full HD will b delivered to dem or not....dont  buy from dat shop...one should at least know what one is selling....
> 
> Wat do u guys say....should I settle for 1366x768 or wait for people to receive their product from flipkart and then order from flipkart????



@geekindisguise 
Could you please check what the model no. is of the lappy that you received with 1366x768 resolution???


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 8, 2013)

model number 9647...6619 discontinued permanently as per lenovo guys...

flipkart nw says delivered in 2-3 days....those who ordered earler,can u plz check up on ur shipment status nd tell us wen is ur shipment expected???

ok nw lets discuss....do v really need a 1080p screen???
most of us here wud b using d laptop fr movies, videos, gaming, internet surfing etc...very few of us wud b using it fr graphic designing etc...
please correct me on des points if im wrong-
MOVIES-the lappy comes wid a DVD drive i.e. v wil b able play only dvds which i guess is nt more than 720p....u can download 1080p movies from d internet but den its around 2gb...d download cost wud b high if ur using a high speed connection...so possibly v wud nyway settle fr a 720p movie.
GAMING-as far as i know most of the games wud throttle/give low fps on 1080p screen ...so v wud ultimately hv to settle fr gaming on a lower resolution.
GENERAL USE-fr stuff like interent surfing etc....i dont think it wud make much of a difference.


so wat do u say guys???
coz as per my research dis lappy comes only wid 133x768 res in india....nd model number 6619 is permanently discontinued....


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

My dilemma is even more unique... I am from Guwahati and here the biggest tech shop (Datamation) has the previous model (6619) in stock...
So, can't decide whether I should buy the updated(really???) model from flipkart or the previous model locally from the shop!!! Guys help me decide...
The only thing holding me back is the graphics card... I know that the GT-750m is just an overclocked GT-650m but it is factory overclocked...
So, if I do buy the previous model and overclock it, I would be voiding my warranty incase it gets fried due to the insane heat at my NIT's hostels!!!


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 8, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> My dilemma is even more unique... I am from Guwahati and here the biggest tech shop (Datamation) has the previous model (6619) in stock...
> So, can't decide whether I should buy the updated(really???) model from flipkart or the previous model locally from the shop!!! Guys help me decide...
> The only thing holding me back is the graphics card... I know that the GT-750m is just an overclocked GT-650m but it is factory overclocked...
> So, if I do buy the previous model and overclock it, I would be voiding my warranty incase it gets fried due to the insane heat at my NIT's hostels!!!


Lol....under the present condition i'd buy d old model over d updated model nd dat too immediately without thinking twice....as fr d graphics it barely makes ny diff....jus go fr d ol model nd dat too immediately bfor sum1 else gets it...


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

I still got some time left, bro...  This is NE(thats North-East, btw!!!)... That shop(the biggest in our city, mind you) got the model just last month... Pathetic condition of tech here... I'll bet that the 10-15 pieces that they have will be in stock till the end of this year at the very least... In fact, they even have the HP Pavilion G6-2005 AX in stock (7 of them too!!!)... This model was like discontinued at the end of last year!!! LOL!!!


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 8, 2013)

maximum hw much wud u guys pay fr dis lappy(9647) wid 1366x768 screen????


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

60k... Cause it's still a good laptop with killer specs and looks... As for me, if I ever needed to watch 1080p stuff, I would probably do that on my 47" HDTV and not this 15.6" laptop!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> My dilemma is even more unique... I am from Guwahati and here the biggest tech shop (Datamation) has the previous model (6619) in stock...
> So, can't decide whether I should buy the updated(really???) model from flipkart or the previous model locally from the shop!!! Guys help me decide...
> The only thing holding me back is the graphics card... I know that the GT-750m is just an overclocked GT-650m but it is factory overclocked...
> So, if I do buy the previous model and overclock it, I would be voiding my warranty incase it gets fried due to the insane heat at my NIT's hostels!!!



I'll suggest that you buy the older Y500 ASAP. No need to overclock now. It can easily handle games in med-high settings in 1080p resolution(no AA). Still there is no confirmation on Y500 with 1080p screen n GT750M. Check this , then model number in Flipkart

BTW which NIT are u studying in ?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

NIT Silchar...  
You in NIT Durgapur???


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> maximum hw much wud u guys pay fr dis lappy(9647) wid 1366x768 screen????



60k is good price for it....... 67k is way too overpriced. Better buy Samsung S05IN, although Y500 looks better.



powerhoney said:


> NIT Silchar...
> You in NIT Durgapur???


Ya....


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ Wow!!! You're quite intelligent... 
Which branch??? Am in mechanical...


----------



## HeRock (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys got the new Y500 from Vedant Computers (kolkata) for 65k today... the custom model number is Y500 59379647... it has GT750m .. but to my surprise the screen is NOT 1080p!!!  The resolution is 1366x768 ... I'm damn sure the flipkart version will also be the same.. as the custom model number is same...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> 60k... Cause it's still a good laptop with killer specs and looks... As for me, if I ever needed to watch 1080p stuff, I would probably do that on my 47" HDTV and not this 15.6" laptop!!!



There is something known as PPI, which matters. Macbook Pro has 25** x 16** resolution (except that, weight n dimension, everything else in crap)



powerhoney said:


> ^^ Wow!!! You're quite intelligent...
> Which branch??? Am in mechanical...



Mech... didn't get ECE



HeRock said:


> Hey guys got the new Y500 from Vedant Computers (kolkata) for 65k today... the custom model number is Y500 59379647... it has GT750m .. but to my surprise the screen is NOT 1080p!!!  The resolution is 1366x768 ... I'm damn sure the flipkart version will also be the same.. as the custom model number is same...



Ya one guy at FB page also confirmed that.....check my sign for link


----------



## debaspa5 (Jun 8, 2013)

anybody have price and availability details from nehru place in delhi about new y500????


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> There is something known as PPI, which matters. Macbook Pro has 25** x 16** resolution (except that, weight n dimension, everything else in crap)



Yeah... I know about the PPI... I was just saying that I would rather watch a 1080p movie on an HDTV rather than a Laptop or Mobile with higher PPI... Gaming and other activities differ in that matter, I suppose...
Anyway, am gonna take a final decision on which model to buy once somebody gets their Lappy delivered from Flipkart... Can the people who ordered from Flipkart state their ETA???


----------



## entrana (Jun 8, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Yeah... I know about the PPI... I was just saying that I would rather watch a 1080p movie on an HDTV rather than a Laptop or Mobile with higher PPI... Gaming and other activities differ in that matter, I suppose...
> Anyway, am gonna take a final decision on which model to buy once somebody gets their Lappy delivered from Flipkart... Can the people who ordered from Flipkart state their ETA???



isnt it more or less confirmed now that all 750m models are 720p? it makes sense due to the price too think about it. and i personally know the vedant infotech guy what hes offering is always the best so if hes giving the 720p model its the only one available in the market.
btw to the NITians sup bros im doing EE in NIT allahabad



geekindisguise said:


> model number 9647...6619 discontinued permanently as per lenovo guys...
> 
> flipkart nw says delivered in 2-3 days....those who ordered earler,can u plz check up on ur shipment status nd tell us wen is ur shipment expected???
> 
> ...



its not about the screen its about the fact that they are selling so called 1080p screens at 720p. its fraud and this case can actually be taken to court.
p.s. i am able to play all current games on 1080p quite nicely including the newly released last light. that too on stock clocks. side by side with a friends laptop he has a 1366x768 screen and while most may argue that its not different, it was different ( better)


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ Gosh... Am I the only one from a lower-tier NIT??? 
P.S.: Somebody please receive the lappy from Flipkart soon!!!


----------



## entrana (Jun 8, 2013)

HeRock said:


> Hey guys got the new Y500 from Vedant Computers (kolkata) for 65k today... the custom model number is Y500 59379647... it has GT750m .. but to my surprise the screen is NOT 1080p!!!  The resolution is 1366x768 ... I'm damn sure the flipkart version will also be the same.. as the custom model number is same...



according to this website LENOVO Y500-59379647-Computer Warehouse
the y500 in india is indeed non 1080p. flipkart has the same model number. a user review on flipkart says its 720p. anyone cancel their orders if they can

59-346619 is the one with 1080p screen according to lenovo and costs 74k on their website


----------



## rohanz (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL! Lenovo trolling! People who want to buy y500 and are getting the old model, buy it dont think!


----------



## entrana (Jun 8, 2013)

rohanz said:


> LOL! Lenovo trolling! People who want to buy y500 and are getting the old model, buy it dont think!


Lol it doesnt help that the old model is sold out everywhere. as they say old is gold 
all jokes aside did someone actually see the 1080p screen listed as a spec on the box of the new models. if it does not mention a 1080p i dont think lenovo would be liable for this. those who bought the new model should return it as quickly as possible on the grounds of fraud. from lenovos side the model number clearly does not have 1080p listed anywhere, so it would be the fault of flipkart or the dealer.

for flipkart users cancel the order if possible or do not accept this product at all. it is confirmed to have 720p screen. if accepted use the 30 day return policy


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 8, 2013)

nahh... i m not going to get a 720p screen.. I dont get it.. I thought that is a bold move by lenovo... they bring their 2nd best config of y500 in india.. n instead of having faulty touch-pad it was selling like hotcake..!!! now they came with a thing which is not even worst us model.. its not even their in the list... n i think its pretty much time we can say hd+ or fhd screen are going to be standard...!!  we are getting fhd in mobiles in flagships now a days..!! why in the case of laptops they think we are 3rd world country..!!!!


----------



## entrana (Jun 8, 2013)

Arnab.rc said:


> nahh... i m not going to get a 720p screen.. I dont get it.. I thought that is a bold move by lenovo... they bring their 2nd best config of y500 in india.. n instead of having faulty touch-pad it was selling like hotcake..!!! now they came with a thing which is not even worst us model.. its not even their in the list... n i think its pretty much time we can say hd+ or fhd screen are going to be standard...!!  we are getting fhd in mobiles in flagships now a days..!! why in the case of laptops they think we are 3rd world country..!!!!



you cant blame lenovo, they still are selling the 1080p model on their website. the model has JUST launched so we should wait for a while more for market availability. its possible that the 1080p model hasnt arrived in india yet ( shipment )


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 8, 2013)

entrana said:


> you cant blame lenovo, they still are selling the 1080p model on their website. the model has JUST launched so we should wait for a while more for market availability. its possible that the 1080p model hasnt arrived in india yet ( shipment )



r dey???can u gv me d link???coz as far as i know ....if u check in d tech specs of 6619 on der site it says 1366x768
IdeaPad Y500 Laptop | Lenovo (IN)


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 8, 2013)

but i called flipkart twice about the recent model..  both time they confirmed its 1080p...



geekindisguise said:


> r dey???can u gv me d link???coz as far as i know ....if u check in d tech specs of 6619 on der site it says 1366x768
> IdeaPad Y500 Laptop | Lenovo (IN)


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 8, 2013)

HeRock said:


> Hey guys got the new Y500 from Vedant Computers (kolkata) for 65k today... the custom model number is Y500 59379647... it has GT750m .. but to my surprise the screen is NOT 1080p!!!  The resolution is 1366x768 ... I'm damn sure the flipkart version will also be the same.. as the custom model number is same...



congo buddy....the full HD version is nt expected ny tym soon....d nxt release is straight away gonna b y510p...btw can u check d manufacturing date nd i hope its workin fine....no issues right???



Arnab.rc said:


> but i called flipkart twice about the recent model..  both time they confirmed its 1080p...



dude .....dey r idiots...dey jus read out wats written infront of dem....dey don even know d importance of higher resolution...but nyways ...i guess someone will recv d product by dis monday den v can check frm dem...nd its already been confirmed frm all corners of d country dat its 1366x768....dey cant possibly b having a unique product...so lets jus wait nd watch till monday


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jun 8, 2013)

ha ha.. who can say the 510p (whenever they gonna release) will not have the same 720p screen of this y500... lol manufacturers....


----------



## vkl (Jun 8, 2013)

Those who are getting 1366*768 resolution model and it is not what they wanted should return it.Flipkart should give refund as one is not getting what is mentioned on their website.Before making a purchase just make everything certain about the specs from manufacturer's site or other reliable sources.There have been instances where their(flipkart's) specs were wrong for things like number of usb3.0 ports,number of free RAM slots.

@*geekindisguise*
Please stop using SMS lingo.


----------



## HeRock (Jun 9, 2013)

hey guys everything working fin till now .. clocks are lower on battery as expected.. the touchpad is synapics, no issues with that...It has 8GB single memory stick & the other slot is free.

What's bugging me is, when I tried to shrink my C drive it wouldn't let me shrink it beyond about 450GB...so now I have 450GB of C drive and the rest for data storage... any solution so that I could use about 100GB for C drive (windows partition) and the rest for data storage? :-/


----------



## jamiejako (Jun 9, 2013)

HeRock said:


> What's bugging me is, when I tried to shrink my C drive it wouldn't let me shrink it beyond about 450GB...so now I have 450GB of C drive and the rest for data storage... any solution so that I could use about 100GB for C drive (windows partition) and the rest for data storage? :-/



I don't know if there is an easier way, but as far as I know, you can't shrink the C: drive beyond a limit.
What I did was, I created a Onekey Recovery backup, copied it to an external, formatted and re-partitioned the entire hdd and then restored.


----------



## HeRock (Jun 9, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> I don't know if there is an easier way, but as far as I know, you can't shrink the C: drive beyond a limit.
> What I did was, I created a Onekey Recovery backup, copied it to an external, formatted and re-partitioned the entire hdd and then restored.



Well.. If I store the backup in a partition (lets say D) and then wipe out and recreate all the other partitions EXCEPT D (such as C,E) and then recover from the D .. it should still work right?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 9, 2013)

Why is there always a confusion in y500,  last time it was between elan/ synaptics and now it's 1080p/720p.. Gosh...


----------



## jamiejako (Jun 9, 2013)

yeah that works too



HeRock said:


> Well.. If I store the backup in a partition (lets say D) and then wipe out and recreate all the other partitions EXCEPT D (such as C,E) and then recover from the D .. it should still work right?


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

can sum1 help me decide??? since dis is nt coming wid full hd display i hv to consider oder options....i'll be using it primarily for watching movies,surfing net nd at times playing games (im nt a hardcore gamer...but wen i play i wanna play nice graphic stuff).... im getting d following options-
1. a dell model - it has evrything as in y500, full HD, but NO backlit keyboard
2. samsung 550p - evrthing of y500, 1600x900 res , NO backlit keyboard
3. sony S series - FULL HD, Backlit Keyboard, oder specs almost same wid minor compromises,damn poor speakers
     (but i heard sony has very poor after sales services)
Not considering HP since No full HD or backlit keyboard or speakers

Basically what is holding me back from getting ny oder lappy is d really cool looking red backlit keyboard in y500....but d absence of full HD has really made me upset...plz guys help me decide.....i'll b going 2morow to gt my lappy...


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ Hey, link the Sony S Series...
Am thinking about buying this too:
Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Laptop (2.40GHz 1600MHz 6MB, 8 GB, 1 TB, Windows 8 64 bit) - Black | iBhejo.com
What do you guys say?


----------



## entrana (Jun 9, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> can sum1 help me decide??? since dis is nt coming wid full hd display i hv to consider oder options....i'll be using it primarily for watching movies,surfing net nd at times playing games (im nt a hardcore gamer...but wen i play i wanna play nice graphic stuff).... im getting d following options-
> 1. a dell model - it has evrything as in y500, full HD, but NO backlit keyboard
> 2. samsung 550p - evrthing of y500, 1600x900 res , NO backlit keyboard
> 3. sony S series - FULL HD, Backlit Keyboard, oder specs almost same wid minor compromises,damn poor speakers
> ...



1) which dell model are you referring to the 17 inch model?
2) dont take sony

overall i would recommend the samsung even going past its heating issues. its not too expensive either. a 1600x900 screen is also quite good.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

entrana said:


> 1) which dell model are you referring to the 17 inch model?
> 
> overall i would recommend the samsung even going past its heating issues. its not too expensive either. a 1600x900 screen is also quite good.



no its d 15r turbo series...
do u think i shud compromise d red backlit of y500 nd full hd of dell???

money is nt an issue...i jus want gud stuff....so dat all my requirements r fulfilled


----------



## entrana (Jun 9, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> no its d 15r turbo series...
> do u think i shud compromise d red backlit of y500 nd full hd of dell???


1) the graphics card of the 15r model of dell is below 640m, not suitable for hd gaming anyhow, just suited for 1366x768 that too not as good as the amd card is not as optimized ( friend has it )
2)full hd is a marketing gimmick barely makes a difference 1600x900 and 1080p. lol i dont undertand why idiotic companies are making 1080p mobile displays now its too ridiculous. human eyes cannot differentiate after a point and the spec requirement goes highly up. anyways the backlit is not that useful really its just for looks mostly.
go for the samsung. easy on the wallet and excellent performance.



powerhoney said:


> ^^ Hey, link the Sony S Series...
> Am thinking about buying this too:
> Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Laptop (2.40GHz 1600MHz 6MB, 8 GB, 1 TB, Windows 8 64 bit) - Black | iBhejo.com
> What do you guys say?



its imported so no warranty? otherwise seems excellent


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> ^^ Hey, link the Sony S Series...
> Am thinking about buying this too:
> Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Laptop (2.40GHz 1600MHz 6MB, 8 GB, 1 TB, Windows 8 64 bit) - Black | iBhejo.com
> What do you guys say?


i don hv d link...google it....went to a store yesterday....dey explained frm d pamphlet
nd fr d y510p...whr does it say full hd???


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

entrana said:


> its imported so no warranty?



I know that. But, the specs are so enticing. Know anyone who has had experience buying from "ibhejo.com" or similar sites?


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

entrana said:


> 1)
> 2)full hd is a marketing gimmick barely makes a difference 1600x900 and 1080p. lol i dont undertand why idiotic companies are making 1080p mobile displays now its too ridiculous. human eyes cannot differentiate after a point and the spec requirement goes highly up. anyways the backlit is not that useful really its just for looks mostly.
> go for the samsung. easy on the wallet and excellent performance.



1366x768 is also of d same ratio 16:9 right???
is 133x768 really dat bad...i mean wudnt it suit my purpose???


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> i don hv d link...google it....went to a store yesterday....dey explained frm d pamphlet
> nd fr d y510p...whr does it say full hd???



Damn. Yeah, hadn't noticed that. Am more confused now.
My choices are:
1. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (Old model with FullHD) locally.
2. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (New model, possibly without FullHD) from Flipkart.
3. Lenovo Ideapad Y510p from US (ibhejo.com). (With haswell but unsure about screen resolution. Also anti-glare display).
What do you guys suggest?


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Damn. Yeah, hadn't noticed that. Am more confused now.
> My choices are:
> 1. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (Old model with FullHD) locally.
> 2. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (New model, possibly without FullHD) from Flipkart.
> ...



y500 old model...its jus so obvious...
nw can ppl help me out????


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> y500 old model...its jus so obvious...
> nw can ppl help me out????


Hmmm. Let me just wait for a couple of days. 
Yeah, 1366x768 has an aspect ratio of 16:9.
But, where it differs from Full HD or HD+(1600x900) screen is in sharpness. It will have less sharpness due to lesser PPI. Whether that will be noticeable or a hindrance to you is just gonna be based on your personal test. 
We have a FullHD 47" TV at home but my mom still prefers watching a local NE news channel whose picture quality is not at all sharp just cause she can view the headlines from far without having to reach for her specs.


----------



## vkl (Jun 9, 2013)

*geekindisguise*
Stop using SMS lingo.How many times would one have to remind you that?
Go through this:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-announcements/147454-forum-rules-updated-january-26-2012-a.html


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ woo hoo. Strict mod!


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

vkl said:


> *geekindisguise*
> Stop using SMS lingo.How many times would one have to remind you that?
> Go through this:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-announcements/147454-forum-rules-updated-january-26-2012-a.html


alright mr.moderator
i get your point


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

@geekindisguise 
So, what have you decided?


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> @geekindisguise
> So, what have you decided?



i guess i'll just go with y500 750m...beacause for me that cool red backlit keyboard is too much to compromise....because when you are sitting in a room with your friends what will catch their attention is the backlit keyboard....not some minor changes in specs....not many people have a red backlit keyboard...
as for movies....i mostly watch 720p videos....for which this is sufficient.....
gaming....i think i'll be able to play almost every game at high to ultra settings with this resolution and graphic card....
im just a bit worried about surfing....i hope its not hopeless on this resolution???

@vkl - are you satisfied with the lingo now???


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ Don't worry. Surfing ain't hopeless at this resolution. Have been surfing at this resolution for the last 7-8 years, along with maybe 99% of India.
P.S.: Don't anger the mods. And, yeah, this lingo is better than the previous one. Its more legible.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> ^^ Don't worry. Surfing ain't hopeless at this resolution. Have been surfing at this resolution for the last 7-8 years, along with maybe 99% of India.



The only sad part is, that after such a long wait of getting the right product....in the end you just HAVE to compromise....would never again depend on a lenovo product


----------



## vkl (Jun 9, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> i guess i'll just go with y500 750m...beacause for me that cool red backlit keyboard is too much to compromise....because when you are sitting in a room with your friends what will catch their attention is the backlit keyboard....not some minor changes in specs....not many people have a red backlit keyboard...
> as for movies....i mostly watch 720p videos....for which this is sufficient.....
> gaming....i think i'll be able to play almost every game at high to ultra settings with this resolution and graphic card....
> im just a bit worried about surfing....i hope its not hopeless on this resolution???
> ...



Mate,SMS lingo though is convenient to type but is not convenient to read and especially for those who don't understand it well.Now it's fine.

If you can find a FHD model with gt650m and that GPU is fine with you then go with it or if you are fine with 1366*768 then y500 with gt750m seems as a good option for now.
Or if you can wait then you may see some new line-ups from different manufacturers most probably with better specifications especially the display.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

vkl said:


> Mate,SMS lingo though is convenient to type but is not convenient to read and especially for those who don't understand it well.Now it's fine.
> 
> If you can find a FHD model with gt650m and that GPU is fine with you then go with it or if you are fine with 1366*768 then y500 with gt750m seems as a good option for now.
> Or if you can wait then you may see some new line-ups from different manufacturers most probably with better specifications especially the display.



thanks for the reply...i'll give it a second thought...


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> thanks for the reply...i'll give it a second thought...


You can also buy 510p from ibhejo.com if you are happy with no warranty.


----------



## Harsh23 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey Guys,can anybody please tell me when their shipment from FK is arriving ....
I'm still hoping that it's 1080p,i know i may seem desperate.//
but plzz guys help me if it's 720p then i'll have to get the old 650m version..


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

Harsh23 said:


> Hey Guys,can anybody please tell me when their shipment from FK is arriving ....
> I'm still hoping that it's 1080p,i know i may seem desperate.//
> but plzz guys help me if it's 720p then i'll have to get the old 650m version..



Even I am waiting for a confirmation from the guys who ordered from Flipkart.


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2013)

Lenovo updated Y500 with Y510 now with nvidia GT 750M 2GB DDR5 GPU and the new Haswell Core i7 quad-core processor 4700MQ. Lenovo Surprises with Very Capable IdeaPad Y510p - Waleg Tech N Gadgets


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

rider said:


> Lenovo updated Y500 with Y510 now with nvidia GT 750M 2GB DDR5 GPU and the new Haswell Core i7 quad-core processor 4700MQ. Lenovo Surprises with Very Capable IdeaPad Y510p - Waleg Tech N Gadgets


Lol... We already know that. There even was a thread about it a couple of days back.
The main topic of discussion in this thread is:
1. Doubt regarding FullHD screen of the newly released Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647). (FullHD or 1366x768)
2. Whether to buy the old model Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) which has a FullHD screen but is out of stock almost every where.
3. Whether to buy Lenovo Ideapad Y510p internationally. Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Laptop (2.40GHz 1600MHz 6MB, 8 GB, 1 TB, Windows 8 64 bit) - Black | iBhejo.com Better specs but doubt regarding screen type (FullHD?) and also, no warranty.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> You can also buy 510p from ibhejo.com if you are happy with no warranty.



Why no warranty? All y500s are imported. Don't they have international warranty?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Why no warranty? All y500s are imported. Don't they have international warranty?



What??? Do they have international warranty??? Someone please confirm. My whole decision centers around this facet!!! 
P.S. Please confirm that the y510p (Not the y500) has warranty here!!!


----------



## rohanz (Jun 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> What??? Do they have international warranty??? Someone please confirm. My whole decision centers around this facet!!!
> P.S. Please confirm that the y510p (Not the y500) has warranty here!!!



My y500 which I got from nehru place is imported. Not sure about the y510


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

the y510p is not expected in india for atleast 1.5-2 months.....and given by what india normally gets....i expect it to be a 1366x768....one can feel free to subtract some more features.
By the way...just feast your eyes with this-
IdeaPad Y510p High-Performance 15.6" Multimedia Laptop from Lenovo | Lenovo (US)
its in USA site
God....they are so lucky...

and going by the trend....expect the price to be around 75000


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 9, 2013)

Good news guys.......Y500 from FK has Synaptics touchpad  but 720p display


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Good news guys.......Y500 from FK has Synaptics touchpad  but 720p display



anybody got their shipment???...or you just saying like that???.....synaptics touch pad was obvious but 720p is definitely not good news.....anyways what's the source of your information???


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

@anupam_pb 
Good news about the synaptics touchpad, but that was already like confirmed... Did somebody receive their piece from Flipkart??? 
And, guys, what do you suggest??? Should I go ahead with the ibhejo.com deal for the IdeaPad Y510p???


Spoiler



Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Laptop (2.40GHz 1600MHz 6MB, 8 GB, 1 TB, Windows 8 64 bit) - Black | iBhejo.com


Will that thing have warranty in India??? Somebody please confirm.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 9, 2013)

Ya, one guy got laptop from FK.......posted in FB page



powerhoney said:


> @anupam_pb
> Good news about the synaptics touchpad, but that was already like confirmed... Did somebody receive their piece from Flipkart???
> And, guys, what do you suggest??? Should I go ahead with the ibhejo.com deal for the IdeaPad Y510p???
> 
> ...



Most probably, it would be 1080p display. Confirm it from them. Also ask about international warranty.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Most probably, it would be 1080p display. Confirm it from them. Also ask about international warranty.



Okay. Will ask them. Btw, do you have any idea about the octroi/road tax charged by the courier companies? Or, do you know anyone who can give me the idea about international shopping?


----------



## entrana (Jun 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> @anupam_pb
> Good news about the synaptics touchpad, but that was already like confirmed... Did somebody receive their piece from Flipkart???
> And, guys, what do you suggest??? Should I go ahead with the ibhejo.com deal for the IdeaPad Y510p???
> 
> ...



flipkart reviews already say its a confirmed 720p screen.
lenovo may have international warranty but since 510p is not in india whether that warranty will be provided or not is a different issue. if you bought a y500 abroad then maybe warranty in india wouldve been possible. but since the model is not in india to begin with no warranty,



Harsh23 said:


> Hey Guys,can anybody please tell me when their shipment from FK is arriving ....
> I'm still hoping that it's 1080p,i know i may seem desperate.//
> but plzz guys help me if it's 720p then i'll have to get the old 650m version..



see above. confirmed 720p frmo flipkart



geekindisguise said:


> i guess i'll just go with y500 750m...beacause for me that cool red backlit keyboard is too much to compromise....because when you are sitting in a room with your friends what will catch their attention is the backlit keyboard....not some minor changes in specs....not many people have a red backlit keyboard...
> as for movies....i mostly watch 720p videos....for which this is sufficient.....
> gaming....i think i'll be able to play almost every game at high to ultra settings with this resolution and graphic card....
> im just a bit worried about surfing....i hope its not hopeless on this resolution???
> ...



the difference is only noticeable when you ever see a 1080p screen. if you didnt theres no point. i thought 1366x768 screen was the pinnacle before i got this machine so stay happy with whatever you have. its more than reasonable and well enough for a 15.6 inch screen. the problem is actually screen quality not resolution. 1080p screens tend to be brighter and have better color reproduction etc. whether this is true for all cases i cannot say but in general this is what i have observed and this is what makes the 1080p screen actually better than 768p, not the pixels.

for example my old dell 768p screen was at 190 nits brightness, and the y500 1080p has 250+ nits brightness and much better color. the old dell screen looks damn dull now. doesnt mean its bad as i said i was fine with it before i got a 1080p screen. so dont dwell on this issue about screens that much.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

More than the FullHD screen, the reason I am so interested in y510p is because of the anti-glare display. I so hate glossy displays. Find them distracting as hell!!! 
Regarding warranty, I don't think that's gonna be that big an issue for me as I live in the NE and whenever something major happened with an electronic gadget to me or my friends here, warranty or no warranty, it rarely ever did get better!!! Pathetic condition here...


----------



## entrana (Jun 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> More than the FullHD screen, the reason I am so interested in y510p is because of the anti-glare display. I so hate glossy displays. Find them distracting as hell!!!
> Regarding warranty, I don't think that's gonna be that big an issue for me as I live in the NE and whenever something major happened with an electronic gadget to me or my friends here, warranty or no warranty, it rarely ever did get better!!! Pathetic condition here...


i prefer glossy displays. matte dulls the colors and brightness. i dont really notice any reflections at all while actualy using the screen. maybe you should see a live display of this laptop first?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ Will check if I am able to get a live demo somewhere. 
Btw, does it reflect under direct tubelight? I mean with the tubelight right behind you?


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

@powerhoney-dude be patient man....there have been instances where the customs have detained products with them for months...so in an attempt to get get the product early....you might actually end up getting it later than expected....


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> More than the FullHD screen, the reason I am so interested in y510p is because of the anti-glare display. I so hate glossy displays. Find them distracting as hell!!!
> Regarding warranty, I don't think that's gonna be that big an issue for me as I live in the NE and whenever something major happened with an electronic gadget to me or my friends here, warranty or no warranty, it rarely ever did get better!!! Pathetic condition here...



Same condition in Andaman & Nicobar Islands !!! No auth. phone service centre too......but there is a MMX auth. service centre here


----------



## entrana (Jun 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> ^^ Will check if I am able to get a live demo somewhere.
> Btw, does it reflect under direct tubelight? I mean with the tubelight right behind you?



ill be honest, tubelights are on top of the room not in between the floor and ceiling lol. at that height there is no tubelight reflection. if you raise the laptop to a crazy level which noone uses at then you will see the tubelight reflection. in all practical cases there isnt. right next to me is a 19 inch matte display which looks dull as hell and honestly if youre gonna nitpick about a tubelight reflection that isnt ther over picture quality, you deserve a matte...

point is theres a reason why there are different displays for different uses. theres a reason why macbooks use glossy displays. its because of the excellent picture quality. unless you NEED TO use it in the sunlight or for some reason find it necessary to aim your tubelight at the screen, then glossy display ftw


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

entrana said:


> ill be honest, tubelights are on top of the room not in between the floor and ceiling lol. at that height there is no tubelight reflection. if you raise the laptop to a crazy level which noone uses at then you will see the tubelight reflection. in all practical cases there isnt. right next to me is a 19 inch matte display which looks dull as hell and honestly if youre gonna nitpick about a tubelight reflection that isnt ther over picture quality, you deserve a matte...
> 
> point is theres a reason why there are different displays for different uses. theres a reason why macbooks use glossy displays. its because of the excellent picture quality. unless you NEED TO use it in the sunlight or for some reason find it necessary to aim your tubelight at the screen, then glossy display ftw



I can't help it, can I, if the engineers who made my hostel room were drug junkies!!! 
Okay, just tell me one thing, anyone...
Is the display less reflective than a HP Pavilion G6???


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't think so....... all glossy displays will reflect same amount of light....... What's the problem with your room ? Sunlight from behind you ? Just change sitting position. In my room, where I sit, sunlight comes from left side......bit of trouble though....but incresing brightness n adjusting screen angle solves the problem


----------



## Harsh23 (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys I Want some advice..
I can't wait anymore,i've waited a long time for the launch of 750m
I will use the lappy for gaming,watching movies and surfing..
My Current Options are 
1. Y500 650m
2. Y500 750m
3. Sammy 5 Series
4. Hp Pavilion
Correct me if i'm wrong also give your opinions..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 10, 2013)

Get Y500 with GT650M ASAP........


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

Harsh23 said:


> Guys I Want some advice..
> I can't wait anymore,i've waited a long time for the launch of 750m
> I will use the lappy for gaming,watching movies and surfing..
> My Current Options are
> ...


Yeah, I too think you should go with Y500 with GT650m...
Btw, guys what about me???
Y500 or Y510p??? I really want to buy the Y510p... Don't know why... But, still international shopping bothers me... Could you guys share your experiences with international shopping??? And, also what adapter would I need to use the Y510p in India???


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Yeah, I too think you should go with Y500 with GT650m...
> Btw, guys what about me???
> Y500 or Y510p??? I really want to buy the Y510p... Don't know why... But, still international shopping bothers me... Could you guys share your experiences with international shopping??? And, also what adapter would I need to use the Y510p in India???



to answer your earlier question, if you had problems with your old laptop then most probably you will have problems with this laptop the same way, the reflections that is. increasing brightness reduces the effect but it would still be there. how low are your damn tubelights man even if there are 10 tubelights in my room i dont think i would ever be sitting in a position where they would reflect on my screen, specially in hostel... also its not like matte screens are impervious to reflection. the tubelight in my living room reflects off my led tv which is matte and it is indeed quite annoying. 

as for international shopping if i were you i wouldnt risk it, because your forget its lenovo and you will not be getting warranty. while the y510p seems awesome if anything goes wrong dont look at india to fix it. and it will go wrong sooner or later dont you worry about that. it is too risky for a 70k machines its not some cheap mobile or anything. if youre gambling for the 1080p screen only or the haswell you should wait for a while till other brands release newer products or the y510p is launched in india which it might be when haswell starts rolling out in india. the adapter would be the same as all adapters are 100-240v though you may need to use a pin converter as usa uses flat pins instead of round ones in india.



Harsh23 said:


> Guys I Want some advice..
> I can't wait anymore,i've waited a long time for the launch of 750m
> I will use the lappy for gaming,watching movies and surfing..
> My Current Options are
> ...


i second the y500 650m asap if you can find it, which you should start looking for now since its rarer than gold


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

entrana said:


> to answer your earlier question, if you had problems with your old laptop then most probably you will have problems with this laptop the same way, the reflections that is. increasing brightness reduces the effect but it would still be there. how low are your damn tubelights man even if there are 10 tubelights in my room i dont think i would ever be sitting in a position where they would reflect on my screen, specially in hostel... also its not like matte screens are impervious to reflection. the tubelight in my living room reflects off my led tv which is matte and it is indeed quite annoying.
> 
> as for international shopping if i were you i wouldnt risk it, because your forget its lenovo and you will not be getting warranty. while the y510p seems awesome if anything goes wrong dont look at india to fix it. and it will go wrong sooner or later dont you worry about that. it is too risky for a 70k machines its not some cheap mobile or anything. if youre gambling for the 1080p screen only or the haswell you should wait for a while till other brands release newer products or the y510p is launched in india which it might be when haswell starts rolling out in india. the adapter would be the same as all adapters are 100-240v though you may need to use a pin converter as usa uses flat pins instead of round ones in india.


*i.imgur.com/CqQkPJM.png


My hostel room is something like that... And, the lights in the hallway are superbright!!!  Can't switch them off too due to hostel rules...
Man, am confused... I really wanted the y510p...
It had everything that I wanted...
FUllHD matte display, GT 750m, haswell processor, synaptics touchpad... 
Just no warranty here, right???  I thought laptops used to have internatiomnal warranty...
Btw, do the guys who bought Asus G75 or something (The gaming laptops) have warranty here in India???


----------



## Harsh23 (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> *i.imgur.com/CqQkPJM.png
> View attachment 10922
> My hostel room is something like that... And, the lights in the hallway are superbright!!!  Can't switch them off too due to hostel rules...
> Man, am confused... I really wanted the y510p...
> ...




Since the y510p is not launched in india they won't be able to provide warranty ...


----------



## HeRock (Jun 10, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> anybody got their shipment???...or you just saying like that???.....synaptics touch pad was obvious but 720p is definitely not good news.....anyways what's the source of your information???


Hey you can check at Eastern Logica Infoway at GC Avenue for the older model... I checked on last Wednesday, and they had the older version till then.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

Harsh23 said:


> Since the y510p is not launched in india they won't be able to provide warranty ...



Okay... Let me decide what to do... 
Hmmm... Serious thinking time again!!!


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Asus has global warranty, so I think you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

HeRock said:


> Hey you can check at Eastern Logica Infoway at GC Avenue for the older model... I checked on last Wednesday, and they had the older version till then.



theres like 200 shops in gc avenue. if you want to find it you need to search there must be at least one somewhere there and start searching now.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

Everytime I read, everyone is cancelling their shipment from Flipkart!!!  Both here and on the Fb page...
Did anyone receive the laptop from Flipkart???


----------



## H2O (Jun 10, 2013)

Deadzone would get it in few days.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey, guys... Good news... Looks like the old model is back in stock in flipkart!!!
Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619):


Spoiler



Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647):


Spoiler



Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


The old model even has 1 year additional ADP!!!


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have confirmed from flipkart that the new model is HD 720p. Asked them to change the specifications on site as well.

Those who are keen on getting FHD , then Get the old model from flipkart.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

Flipkart changed their description...
Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) comes with a 1366x768 resolution screen... What a bummer!!!


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Flipkart changed their description...
> Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) comes with a 1366x768 resolution screen... What a bummer!!!



So what have you decided ? 

The new model is not worth 68k.......


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> So what have you decided ?
> 
> The new model is not worth 68k.......



I was thinking about the y510p model from ibhejo.com but you asked me not to buy from them, but instead from borderlinx.com...
I would like to know why and what are the advantages of both websites???


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I was thinking about the y510p model from ibhejo.com but you asked me not to buy from them, but instead from borderlinx.com...
> I would like to know why and what are the advantages of both websites???



dude just get the old damn 650m model while it is available. why do you fail to grasp that the 750m is an overclocked 650m. i tried overclocking to even 1ghz without a significant rise in temperature which is above the max 750m turbo. point being get the 650m model in 1080p while it is in stock before you regret it. god knows when and IF the 510p will arrive and meanwhile the stocks of 650m model are depleting


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

entrana said:


> dude just get the old damn 650m model while it is available. why do you fail to grasp that the 750m is an overclocked 650m. i tried overclocking to even 1ghz without a significant rise in temperature which is above the max 750m turbo. point being get the 650m model in 1080p while it is in stock before you regret it. god knows when and IF the 510p will arrive and meanwhile the stocks of 650m model are depleting



Yeah, I know that the 750m is just an overclocked 650m...
It's just that I can't get the 510p out of my mind and I don't want to be left with the lingering feeling of "what if"... 
Anyway, what can you say about the services of both the websites???  
And, I know I'll feel damn stupid if anything goes wrong but don't know why... Am just feeling eccentric this season!!!


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

dude i dont know about those websites but i can definitely tell you, that the local 650m is a much better choice. the only difference is the new haswell processor and better battery life, but i can bet on  you not getting warranty unless lenovo decides to release this model in india. lenovo releases models it intends to quite quickly in the indian market. if you really want the 510p then its better to wait when it releases in india. there isnt really any practical difference aside from a 1.5 hour increases ( alleged ) battery life. it will truly be  your loss if the only remaining 650m model which is in flipkart sells out


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

entrana said:


> dude i dont know about those websites but i can definitely tell you, that the local 650m is a much better choice. the only difference is the new haswell processor and better battery life, but i can bet on  you not getting warranty unless lenovo decides to release this model in india. lenovo releases models it intends to quite quickly in the indian market. if you really want the 510p then its better to wait when it releases in india. there isnt really any practical difference aside from a 1.5 hour increases ( alleged ) battery life. it will truly be  your loss if the only remaining 650m model which is in flipkart sells out


It's available locally here... The 650m model... 
Okay, let me decide what to do... 
Any suggestion or comments regarding ibhejo.com or borderlinx or my situation in general will be highly appreciated!!!


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

Entrana,
What is best way to partition hard disk?
How many partitions you are having ?


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Entrana,
> What is best way to partition hard disk?
> How many partitions you are having ?



the best way to partition is the windows partition manager. i have only the default partitions as i dont want to risk screwing up the recovery as many users claimed it did. this is not to say that using the windows partition manager will do it, however i am fine with just one partition as i have all my data on an external drive.



powerhoney said:


> It's available locally here... The 650m model...
> Okay, let me decide what to do...
> Any suggestion or comments regarding ibhejo.com or borderlinx or my situation in general will be highly appreciated!!!



dude get the 650m model. you wont regret it trust me. theres no point in dwelling over a product which isnt available. if youre planning on using ibhejo you may as well import other laptops instead of y500 like asus ROG or msi etc. something better will always come along but you have to buy something at a certain point. the advantage of 510p is ONLY battery life and its not worth the risks of online ordering. not to mention i dont think anyone has ever used ibhejo so dont know if its reliable or not


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

Entrana,

OK.
Dying to play bishock infinite


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 10, 2013)

ok so I got my laptop....few things I would like to ask:-
1. how to select the GMT+5.30 time zone....this particular laptop has different stuff
2.how to increase the contrast....and colour and all those settings???
3.youtube videos appear a bit pixelated....even though i'm playing them at 720p or 1080p...and yes i've updated those flash drivers....when I open normal movies from my hard disk, they dont seem to have that problem....they play good


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> ok so I got my laptop....few things I would like to ask:-
> 1. how to select the GMT+5.30 time zone....this particular laptop has different stuff
> 2.how to increase the contrast....and colour and all those settings???
> 3.youtube videos appear a bit pixelated....even though i'm playing them at 720p or 1080p...and yes i've updated those flash drivers....when I open normal movies from my hard disk, they dont seem to have that problem....they play good



Hey, congrats on the laptop!!! Happy gaming!!! 
Which model, btw???


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 10, 2013)

the 9647 model

btw...check the facebook page...you can manually change the resolution to 1920x1080....


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> the 9647 model
> 
> btw...check the facebook page...you can manually change the resolution to 1920x1080....


I thought screen resolution was something that was inherent in the hardware and not something that could be changed!!!


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

@geekindisguise
Welcome to the 750m family.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> @geekindisguise
> Welcome to the 750m family.



lol...thanks...it really is a privilege...
can someone solve my queries???


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> ok so I got my laptop....few things I would like to ask:-
> 1. how to select the GMT+5.30 time zone....this particular laptop has different stuff
> 2.how to increase the contrast....and colour and all those settings???
> 3.youtube videos appear a bit pixelated....even though i'm playing them at 720p or 1080p...and yes i've updated those flash drivers....when I open normal movies from my hard disk, they dont seem to have that problem....they play good



1) click the mini clock in the taskbar, it opens up a menu click change date and time settings. a new window opens up and click change date and time. i trust you can figure it out from here
2) you can change in the nvidia control panel, right click desktop and choose nvidia control panel. i suggest you update to the latest drivers as there is always a performance increase
3) try disabling hardware acceleration in youtube. rightclick the video click properties then disable video acceleration.

as for the resolution, it is a hardware thing. if you send a 1080p signal to a 768p screen it will show up blank. this is why evertime you change resolution it asks you if it is ok or not and in 15 seconds it reverts to original resolution.


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

Entrana,

Any suggestions for 
1. Cooling pad (is it required)
2. Gaming mouse.


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

Anupam,

Any suggestions for 
1. Cooling pad (is it required)
2. Gaming mouse


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Entrana,
> 
> Any suggestions for
> 1. Cooling pad (is it required)
> 2. Gaming mouse.



1) not required by a longshot (64C on load for gpu )
2) under 2k the best gaming mouse is logitech g400. tried and tested by yours truly and a lot of other gamers. if you prefer other brands definitely dont go for razer or steelseries in this range its absolute crap. you may try coolermaster spawn/xornet mouses they too are good. g400 costs 1.9k in flipkart and is the best imo.

while you are picking up a gaming mouse you should also pick up a gaming mousepad. i suggest the steelseries qck small size ( its actually quite large) at rs 565. this mousepad has won several awards and is probably the best mousepad ( specially in this range )

also if youre not that much of a hardcore gamer, you can try the razer cyclosa keyboard + mouse bundle in flipkart for 2200. the mouse included is a 1800 dpi razer abyssus ( no extra buttons ) which is reasonably good ( not better than g400 ) and also a razer cyclosa gaming keyboard ( not that good, but should do ). ratings for this on flipkart are bad however a friend of mine bought this and it seemed reasonable for the price.


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

entrana said:


> 1) not required by a longshot (64C on load for gpu )
> 2) under 2k the best gaming mouse is logitech g400. tried and tested by yours truly and a lot of other gamers. if you prefer other brands definitely dont go for razer or steelseries in this range its absolute crap. you may try coolermaster spawn/xornet mouses they too are good. g400 costs 1.9k in flipkart and is the best imo.
> 
> 
> ...



SteelSeries North America - SteelSeries QcK mini

The above one ...right ? Steelseries qck mini

Which one from below :

*www.flipkart.com/m/m-search-all/searchCategory?q=steelseries%20qck&store=4rr&count=24&otracker=search


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Entrana,
> 
> Any suggestions for
> 1. Cooling pad (is it required)
> 2. Gaming mouse.



1. Mostly......no. But I'm planning to buy one as in college area temp rises to ~45C. At that time laptop's temp. 65-70C  at idle. Keyboard also malfunctions.
2. I'm using Logitech mouse. If u r willing to spend, buy one from Razer or Steel Series


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

@entrana 
Thanks for suggestions
@anupam,
Thanks for reply.more info below



anupam_pb said:


> 1. Mostly......no. But I'm planning to buy one as in college area temp rises to ~45C. At that time laptop's temp. 65-70C  at idle. Keyboard also malfunctions.
> 2. I'm using Logitech mouse. If u r willing to spend, buy one from Razer or Steel Series


No I am not willing to spend too much....
I have decided to go for G400 + steelseries pad.


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> SteelSeries North America - SteelSeries QcK mini
> 
> The above one ...right ? Steelseries qck mini
> 
> ...


take the basic black qck models. it comes it different sizes hence prices. 525 one is the cheapest and smallest. open the page to see the dimensions and choose whichever to your liking. i prefer


Spoiler



*www.flipkart.com/steelseries-qck-m..._2&otracker=from-search&query=steelseries qck



p.s. razer makes really bad quality mouses. i mean they are very good while they last but they break really really easily. my cs addicted friends back in college in total bought like 10 razer mouses and in average it lasted about 6 months.



anupam_pb said:


> 1. Mostly......no. But I'm planning to buy one as in college area temp rises to ~45C. At that time laptop's temp. 65-70C  at idle. Keyboard also malfunctions.
> 2. I'm using Logitech mouse. If u r willing to spend, buy one from Razer or Steel Series



even an idle of 65 and a max load of say 80 is highly acceptable. laptops run at 90-100 C without throttling. im not saying this is ideal but then 80C wouldnt be a problem


----------



## rohanz (Jun 10, 2013)

entrana said:


> even an idle of 65 and a max load of say 80 is highly acceptable. laptops run at 90-100 C without throttling. im not saying this is ideal but then 80C wouldnt be a problem



Doesn't heat degrade electronic components?


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Doesn't heat degrade electronic components?


it does but not like you have to go out of your way to install a cooling pad. laptop components are designed for higher temperatures than desktops. my old dell studio used to run at like 90 C and still works 4 years now. it depends on the quality of components i guess but as long as you are way below the threshold, it shouldnt matter in a lifespan of say 3 years. to maintain your component quality you should ensure that there is no dust buildup inside the laptop e.g. use compressed air cans, open and clean etc. dust is the major enemy of laptops. trust me one time i cleaned the dust and temps dropped by 8 freaking degrees, which is alot.

this laptop has amazing cooling compared to most other laptops and shouldnt be a problem in the long run IMO

in my personal experience and those of my friends back in hostel, the more you use a laptop the less the chances are of it getting broken. sounds weird but just applying probability here. some friends barely use their laptop and it breaks down easily while those who use it alot have a good lifespan. not saying theres a logic or anything to this but just observed this


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 10, 2013)

ok now I have been using this since the evening only for updating or basic surfing....the left cooling vent at the bottom of the laptop gets warm after a couple of hours....however the right one remains cold...is that weird???
I think the right side of the cooling vent would be used only when we use a dvd etc right???


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> ok now I have been using this since the evening only for updating or basic surfing....the left cooling vent at the bottom of the laptop gets warm after a couple of hours....however the right one remains cold...is that weird???
> I think the right side of the cooling vent would be used only when we use a dvd etc right???



there is no right fan only left. the grill is in case for sli inw hich case both the sides will get warm.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jun 11, 2013)

@geekindisguise
the laptop with 750m has full hd display????


----------



## H2O (Jun 11, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> @geekindisguise
> the laptop with 750m has full hd display????



I don't think so.

I am in a proper dilemma. Can't decide whether to buy the 650m with Full HD or 750m with Only HD or wait for Y510p to be released in India. Although, I am tilting towards buying the 650m with Full HD.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2013)

H2O said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I am in a proper dilemma. Can't decide whether to buy the 650m with Full HD or 750m with Only HD or wait for Y510p to be released in India. Although, I am tilting towards buying the 650m with Full HD.



I'll say you should buy the Y500 with 650m and FullHD...
The 750m is just an overclocked 650m, you know... You could always overclock the 650m, if you needed to...
Or, you can order the Y510p internationally since I don't think it'll be available in India any time soon and when it does become available, God know what version Lenovo are going to release in India!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I'll say you should buy the Y500 with 650m and FullHD...
> The 750m is just an overclocked 650m, you know... You could always overclock the 650m, if you needed to...
> Or, you can order the Y510p internationally since I don't think it'll be available in India any time soon and when it does become available, *only Lenovo knows what version they are going to release in India*!!!



+1....


----------



## Harsh23 (Jun 11, 2013)

@geekindisguise 
Is the one with 750m full HD..
If not how can you change it's res to 1080p..??


----------



## deadzone (Jun 11, 2013)

Harsh23 said:


> @geekindisguise
> Is the one with 750m full HD..
> If not how can you change it's res to 1080p..??


Gt750 comes with HD display.
Resolution cannot be changed.


----------



## Harsh23 (Jun 11, 2013)

But Some dude at the FB Page of Y500 said that he manually changed the res to 1920*1080..
Check it out on FB..
If it's only HD then it must be a glitch...


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 11, 2013)

just tried playing sleeping dogs on this...at 1920x1080 extreme graphics....got good frames but was throttling....but the amount of hot air....god it was immense....one could actually feel the fans throwing out hot air....I tried playing at 1366x768 extreme....hot air was moderate...turned it off...it cooled down in 5 minutes....


----------



## entrana (Jun 11, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> just tried playing sleeping dogs on this...at 1920x1080 extreme graphics....got good frames but was throttling....but the amount of hot air....god it was immense....one could actually feel the fans throwing out hot air....I tried playing at 1366x768 extreme....hot air was moderate...turned it off...it cooled down in 5 minutes....



seriously throttling ? probably just bad frames  i have to overclock to play in extreme. its not throttling bro . try lowering anti aliasing it works fine in extreme with anti aliasing off, which is not really required to begin with



Harsh23 said:


> But Some dude at the FB Page of Y500 said that he manually changed the res to 1920*1080..
> Check it out on FB..
> If it's only HD then it must be a glitch...


and i suppose he can turn water into wine? ( a little joke )


----------



## deadzone (Jun 11, 2013)

My GT750 y500 has arrived......awesome graphics in BioShock infinite,downloaded 1week back and just installed in this beast.

Now setting it up for play.

-----------------------------------------
One thing I am seeing is a large vent below....is it open by default,no air coming from there ?


----------



## H2O (Jun 11, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I'll say you should buy the Y500 with 650m and FullHD...
> The 750m is just an overclocked 650m, you know... You could always overclock the 650m, if you needed to...
> Or, you can order the Y510p internationally since I don't think it'll be available in India any time soon and when it does become available, God know what version Lenovo are going to release in India!!!



Yeah. I will go with the 650m one. Was just being hopeful about Y510p really.



deadzone said:


> My GT750 y500 has arrived......awesome graphics in BioShock infinite,downloaded 1week back and just installed in this beast.
> 
> Now setting it up for play.
> 
> ...




Nice.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 11, 2013)

@deadzone-congo....welcome to the family...
Its not full HD right?


----------



## Harsh23 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Guys I Got the 650m version from a local dealer..
I have only 2 partitions..
I want 4 partitions can anybody tell me how to do it with messing with the recovery...


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jun 11, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> just tried playing sleeping dogs on this...at 1920x1080 extreme graphics....got good frames but was throttling....but the amount of hot air....god it was immense....one could actually feel the fans throwing out hot air....I tried playing at 1366x768 extreme....hot air was moderate...turned it off...it cooled down in 5 minutes....



dude but here you are mentioning you played game in full hd.
you have 750m right?


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 11, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> dude but here you are mentioning you played game in full hd.
> you have 750m right?



Yeah...don't know...it had an option of playing the game at full HD....and 1366x768 was the recommended resolution


----------



## entrana (Jun 11, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> Yeah...don't know...it had an option of playing the game at full HD....and 1366x768 was the recommended resolution



wait so 750m is shipping with 1080p resolution?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2013)

OK everybody.... *Y500 with GT750M has 1366x768 resolution hardware*. You can change resolution from NVIDIA control panel to FHD but its just a *software thing*....your resolution won't become 1080p, although things will look smaller in your screen but the *sharpness of FHD display can't be attained by software*. So why change resolution to 1080p, when u can get better graphics in 768p !!!


----------



## entrana (Jun 11, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> OK everybody.... *Y500 with GT750M has 1366x768 resolution hardware*. You can change resolution from NVIDIA control panel to FHD but its just a *software thing*....your resolution won't become 1080p, although things will look smaller in your screen but the *sharpness of FHD display can't be attained by software*. So why change resolution to 1080p, when u can get better graphics in 768p !!!



same as how they play 1080p videos in 768p? interesting. never seen that before in any screen


----------



## debaspa5 (Jun 11, 2013)

flipkart reduced the prices again twice today for 59-346619, from 68500>67990>64500, am sure we can get it for 62000 from nehru place delhi or less now. will be going to get the prices will let others know!!!


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 11, 2013)

Y500 is better then Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> OK everybody.... *Y500 with GT750M has 1366x768 resolution hardware*. You can change resolution from NVIDIA control panel to FHD but its just a *software thing*....your resolution won't become 1080p, although things will look smaller in your screen but the *sharpness of FHD display can't be attained by software*. So why change resolution to 1080p, when u can get better graphics in 768p !!!



thats impossible to do mate, resolution depends exclusively on the monitor.. If you set the PPI through software, itll just make icons and stuff smaller to give a fake impression that it looks like it's 1080p..
you cant get higher res than whats specified on the monitor no matter what you do  Sad but true


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> thats impossible to do mate, resolution depends exclusively on the monitor.. If you set the PPI through software, itll just make icons and stuff smaller to give a fake impression that it looks like it's 1080p..
> you cant get higher res than whats specified on the monitor no matter what you do  Sad but true



you could use an external monitor for gaming i guess. its what i do i use my 26 inch screen for 1080p gaming even though i have a 1080p screen  just saying those who have 768p screen can use external screens to make the most of it 



arvendu601 said:


> Y500 is better then Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN ?



this is a y500 thread. obviously we will say y500 is better?


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 12, 2013)

What is the upcoming y510p...is it the haswell  refresh.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> What is the upcoming y510p...is it the haswell  refresh.



Yeah... It's got a haswell proccessor and another difference is the matte screen...


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Yeah... It's got a haswell proccessor and another difference is the matte screen...


this is india. if they launch 510p it will probably be a 1366x768 matte screen all over again


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

Btw, how big of a difference is the FullHD screen as against the HD screen???


----------



## rohanz (Jun 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Btw, how big of a difference is the FullHD screen as against the HD screen???



A lot if you ask me. Go to a store and see for yourself?


----------



## tnny9 (Jun 12, 2013)

Guys the full hd model price is again reduced to 64,500.
Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2013)

Y500(GT650M) was at that price when it was first listed in FK in late January(I bought a t that time). After such a long time, its back to that price


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Btw, how big of a difference is the FullHD screen as against the HD screen???


for videos not that much. for gaming a little. for everyday task a hell lot of
what you have to understand is that 1080p screens are almost always of way better quality NOT BECAUSE OF RESOLUTION ONLY but because 1080p screens normally have better color production, higher brightness etc. this is the main difference. if resolution was the only difference then there wouldnt be much difference in 768p and 1080p.


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 12, 2013)

is this model originally come with Dual graphics card or with DVD Drive ?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

entrana said:


> for videos not that much. for gaming a little. for everyday task a hell lot of
> what you have to understand is that 1080p screens are almost always of way better quality NOT BECAUSE OF RESOLUTION ONLY but because 1080p screens normally have better color production, higher brightness etc. this is the main difference. if resolution was the only difference then there wouldnt be much difference in 768p and 1080p.



So, in short, the two models don't have the same panels from the same manufacturers with screen resolution being the only difference???


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> So, in short, the two models don't have the same panels from the same manufacturers with screen resolution being the only difference???


no they do not. hence the reason why 1080p screens are so good. of course im not saying 768p screens are bad. some are good some arent as i said its not the resolution that matters as much as picture quality. i would say if you can check out the 768p screen of the y500. if you like it then you can go for it. the resolution itself is not that important. different laptops have different screen quality. some are good some arent. point being check before buying or if youre not convinced get the 650m model



arvendu601 said:


> is this model originally come with Dual graphics card or with DVD Drive ?


dvd drive


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

entrana said:


> no they do not. hence the reason why 1080p screens are so good. of course i'm not saying 768p screens are bad. some are good some aren't as i said its not the resolution that matters as much as picture quality. i would say if you can check out the 768p screen of the y500. if you like it then you can go for it. the resolution itself is not that important. different laptops have different screen quality. some are good some aren't. point being check before buying or if you're not convinced get the 650m model



Ok... Nice answer!!! 
Actually, I went to the shop and checked both models side by side just now... Except for an increase in sharpness, I couldn't get any noticeable difference!!!  Am not that much of a videophile anyway, so maybe my untrained eye wasn't the right one for the critiquing job!!! 
Anyway, if we do want to go for the ultrabay sli graphics, where do we need to buy that from???


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Ok... Nice answer!!!
> Actually, I went to the shop and checked both models side by side just now... Except for an increase in sharpness, I couldn't get any noticeable difference!!!  Am not that much of a videophile anyway, so maybe my untrained eye wasn't the right one for the critiquing job!!!
> Anyway, if we do want to go for the ultrabay sli graphics, where do we need to buy that from???


the problem with people everyone is they keep arguing without a point. if you saw both screens and found that the 768p screen is good then why are you arguing about it? take that model and gain extra frames. its lucky that you think you have an untrained eye because thats a downside i guess. for example my ears cant listen to anything less than bose or sennheiser anymore. 
point being get the 1366x768 model if you are fine with it no need to mindlessly think about it. theres no setbacks or hidden points or anything its just a screen... you are buying this laptop for yourself not for anyone else so if you like it that should be enough.

as for the ultrabay sli, the extra graphics card is neither required nor available, stressing on the not required. may be required in the future for a resolution of 1080p if youre addicted to ultra settings else meaningless. though if you must order it is not available officially in india and must arrange it from somewhere else.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 12, 2013)

can anyone tell me the proper settings for colour,brightness,contrast etc for this laptop for watching movies??
beacause if i tilt it a bit back at default settings then it starts getting black at the top....and if i keep it straight the colours are too damn dull to watch anything on it....its too bright and poor colours if i keep it straight


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

entrana said:


> the problem with people everyone is they keep arguing without a point. if you saw both screens and found that the 768p screen is good then why are you arguing about it? take that model and gain extra frames. its lucky that you think you have an untrained eye because thats a downside i guess. for example my ears cant listen to anything less than bose or sennheiser anymore.
> point being get the 1366x768 model if you are fine with it no need to mindlessly think about it. theres no setbacks or hidden points or anything its just a screen... you are buying this laptop for yourself not for anyone else so if you like it that should be enough.
> 
> as for the ultrabay sli, the extra graphics card is neither required nor available, stressing on the not required. may be required in the future for a resolution of 1080p if youre addicted to ultra settings else meaningless. though if you must order it is not available officially in india and must arrange it from somewhere else.



Okay... I was not arguing...
Btw, such a rough answer!!! Boo hoo...


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> can anyone tell me the proper settings for colour,brightness,contrast etc for this laptop for watching movies??
> beacause if i tilt it a bit back at default settings then it starts getting black at the top....and if i keep it straight the colours are too damn dull to watch anything on it....its too bright and poor colours if i keep it straight


1) it is a TN diplay. tilting back is supposed to cause black coloration. this display is meant to be used straight
2) do you have the 768p model with the 750m?
3) you can edit some settings from nvidia control panel though i dont recommend this. normally the default settings are teh best else its trial and error



powerhoney said:


> Okay... I was not arguing...
> Btw, such a rough answer!!! Boo hoo...


oh you deserve it. this 1080p vs 768p nonsense has been going on for pages and probably was never gonna end. this point being valid for everyone who is confused about the old and new model based solely on the difference in screen resolutions.

p.s. the dollar rates are spiking so electronics prices may shoot up soon. buy quickly if possible


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2013)

entrana said:


> oh you deserve it. *this 1080p vs 768p nonsense has been going on for pages* and probably was never gonna end. this point being valid for everyone who is confused about the old and new model based solely on the difference in screen resolutions.
> 
> p.s. the dollar rates are spiking so electronics prices may shoot up soon. buy quickly if possible



+1....


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jun 12, 2013)

finally got laptop from service center, the touchpad is synaptics but sometimes gesture touch stop working after restart everything's normal. Any fix for this niggle, suggest a good wireless mouse 1k.


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

scudmissile007 said:


> finally got laptop from service center, the touchpad is synaptics but sometimes gesture touch stop working after restart everything's normal. Any fix for this niggle, suggest a good wireless mouse 1k.


happened to me initially too. try updating drivers. the mouse also sometimes hangs when im installing something i suspect the software is at fault because it stops responding as well. go to synaptics website and download the official latest software from them.
try the microsoft mouse for wireless.my experience with microsoft and mice - simplicity and excellence
Microsoft WMM 1000 Wireless Optical Mouse - Microsoft: Flipkart.com


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 12, 2013)

entrana said:


> 1) it is a TN diplay. tilting back is supposed to cause black coloration. this display is meant to be used straight
> 2) do you have the 768p model with the 750m?
> 3) you can edit some settings from nvidia control panel though i dont recommend this. normally the default settings are teh best else its trial and error



2.Yes
3.Knew this from the beginning.....I was asking whether anyone knew any settings other than default settings, on which movie watching experience could be enhanced.

@powerhoney-dude just go with your instincts man...the more you discuss...the more difficult its going to get for you....I did the same....I am more than happy with what I have....list down what are you going to use your laptop for....then accordingly buy whatever you feel is right....you definitely got to compromise something whether you go for 650m or 750m or y510p....just decide what you can compromise...that's it...try it...its not so difficult...


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> 2.Yes
> 3.Knew this from the beginning.....I was asking whether anyone knew any settings other than default settings, on which movie watching experience could be enhanced.
> 
> @powerhoney-dude just go with your instincts man...the more you discuss...the more difficult its going to get for you....I did the same....I am more than happy with what I have....list down what are you going to use your laptop for....then accordingly buy whatever you feel is right....you definitely got to compromise something whether you go for 650m or 750m or y510p....just decide what you can compromise...that's it...try it...its not so difficult...



@powerhoney - dude this is what i meant by bad quality of 768p screens. geek feels the colors are kinda bad on 768p. look nice on my 1080p. go for the 650m man. 750m and 650m are the same thing. there isnt even a 1% difference.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 12, 2013)

entrana said:


> @powerhoney - dude this is what i meant by bad quality of 768p screens. geek feels the colors are kinda bad on 768p. look nice on my 1080p. go for the 650m man. 750m and 650m are the same thing. there isnt even a 1% difference.



colours are not bad at all...its just that when you get a new laptop or monitor you just got to adjust the settings to suit your eye....when I went to buy this laptop....there was a particular video that was playing in one of the laptops, it was not a full HD, but the colours,sharpness etc should have been seen to be believed.....it was spectacular....its that sort of settings that i'm looking for...I guess i'll just ask the shopkeeper for his display settings....


----------



## deadzone (Jun 12, 2013)

Whatever you get 750m or 650m or y510p , you wont regret having the machine....its too good 

Who plays sleeping dogs here....need some help  cant find this thing


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks guys...
Actually am waiting as I still have some time left!!!  Till end of this month...
Waiting for the prices to come down or new models to arrive...
Plus, if all else fails, I can still buy the 650m model locally... Shopkeeper is a family friend of mine!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I connected my y500 to my 3D TV and nvidia 3DTV PLAY is working perfectly.

The 3D effects is games is great and in some games such as sleeping dogs and tomb raider, the effect is awesome.

The only downside is we have to play only in 720p @60Hz or 1080p@24Hz. 

Is there any tweaking to play in 1080p @60Hz?


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Whatever you get 750m or 650m or y510p , you wont regret having the machine....its too good
> 
> Who plays sleeping dogs here....need some help  cant find this thing


use a walkthrough?



ariftwister said:


> Hey guys, I connected my y500 to my 3D TV and nvidia 3DTV PLAY is working perfectly.
> 
> The 3D effects is games is great and in some games such as sleeping dogs and tomb raider, the effect is awesome.
> 
> ...


probably not but its designed with performance and everything in mind. i suggest 720p @ 60hz its more than good enough on a tv. i wish i had a 3dtv  dad said it was 15k more expensive no way


----------



## deadzone (Jun 12, 2013)

Entrana,
Need links


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 12, 2013)

entrana said:


> use a walkthrough?
> 
> 
> probably not but its designed with performance and everything in mind. i suggest 720p @ 60hz its more than good enough on a tv. i wish i had a 3dtv  dad said it was 15k more expensive no way



Okay... It's still good only, but I think I saw in some forum about tweaking it..



How to find the cpu and gpu temperature? ? What software to use?


----------



## deadzone (Jun 12, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Okay... It's still good only, but I think I saw in some forum about tweaking it..
> 
> 
> 
> How to find the cpu and gpu temperature? ? What software to use?



Cpuid - search in Google.......HWmonitor


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Okay... It's still good only, but I think I saw in some forum about tweaking it..
> 
> 
> 
> How to find the cpu and gpu temperature? ? What software to use?



cpuid hardware monitor or speedfan
nvidia inspector for gpu only temps and overclocking



deadzone said:


> Entrana,
> Need links



*www.gamefaqs.com/xbox360/981376-sleeping-dogs/faqs


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 12, 2013)

what is news about new y500 which have new grapchis card without 1080p coz Lenovo site still have same old config :S


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

arvendu601 said:


> I am buying from local market because i will use EMI so if i am unable  to get old 650M model and is it new model is any good or will go with  other company ?
> 
> 
> what is news about new y500 which have new grapchis card without 1080p coz Lenovo site still have same old config :S



new model is good too. if you cant find old model get the new one. dont bother for other companies.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 12, 2013)

How to use Lenovo energy and battery management after disabling it in startup?. Because it increases 10 seconds of my BIOS time. 

I tried the option in advanced power option to enable it, but it doesn't open. I even tried to open the application from program files and nothing opens..


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> How to use Lenovo energy and battery management after disabling it in startup?. Because it increases 10 seconds of my BIOS time.
> 
> I tried the option in advanced power option to enable it, but it doesn't open. I even tried to open the application from program files and nothing opens..


try enabling it back. boot time is initially long but after using it for a while it keeps on reducing.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 12, 2013)

entrana said:


> try enabling it back. boot time is initially long but after using it for a while it keeps on reducing.



I enabled them in startup it came back, I want to manually open it when I need them, I don't want them to start automatically at boot


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I enabled them in startup it came back, I want to manually open it when I need them, I don't want them to start automatically at boot


theres probably some other exe files that run along with the actual app which are disabled when you disable them in startup, which is why you cant start it manually after boot


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 12, 2013)

entrana said:


> theres probably some other exe files that run along with the actual app which are disabled when you disable them in startup, which is why you cant start it manually after boot



What's your last BIOS time?


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 12, 2013)

Guys....could you'll please check your warranty status on lenovo's website and tell me????
Specially the owners of 9647 model


----------



## entrana (Jun 13, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> What's your last BIOS time?


2.3 seconds according to task manager. i also have updated my windows if that makes a difference


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> What's your last BIOS time?



Mine is 6.8s. My laptop boots to desktop in 30s. But it takes another 1-1.5 min to become completely usable. So in total 1.5-2.0 min until I can use my laptop. Using KIS 2013. It loads up at last.


----------



## entrana (Jun 13, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Mine is 6.8s. My laptop boots to desktop in 30s. But it takes another 1-1.5 min to become completely usable. So in total 1.5-2.0 min until I can use my laptop. Using KIS 2013. It loads up at last.


how come its taking so long? mine loads quite quickly even to usable... try updating windows? lol


----------



## rohanz (Jun 13, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Mine is 6.8s. My laptop boots to desktop in 30s. But it takes another 1-1.5 min to become completely usable. So in total 1.5-2.0 min until I can use my laptop. Using KIS 2013. It loads up at last.



Try soluto.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 13, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Try soluto.



Soluto for what?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 13, 2013)

entrana said:


> how come its taking so long? mine loads quite quickly even to usable... try updating windows? lol



I have very limited bandwidth, so I thought I will update after Windows 8.1 (or blue) is released.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 13, 2013)

entrana said:


> 2.3 seconds according to task manager. i also have updated my windows if that makes a difference



When I bought it was 2.3 seconds, now it's 16.7  :what:

What are the applications you have enabled and disabled in startup?


----------



## entrana (Jun 13, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> When I bought it was 2.3 seconds, now it's 16.7  :what:
> 
> What are the applications you have enabled and disabled in startup?


its hard to make a list but ive disabled most of the stuff i dont need. there arent many things to begin with and lenovo energy management and battery management both are enabled.


----------



## tnny9 (Jun 13, 2013)

hey guys 

I am going to delhi on saturday, Can anyone tell reliable shop at nehru palace from where I can buy Lenovo Y500 full HD model and tentative price considering flipkart is selling at 64500.

One thing more if I happen to purchase from nehru palace, will it come with warranty?

Regards


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2013)

tnny9 said:


> hey guys
> 
> I am going to delhi on saturday, Can anyone tell reliable shop at nehru palace from where I can buy Lenovo Y500 full HD model and tentative price considering flipkart is selling at 64500.
> 
> ...



There should not be warranty problem as my friend bought Samsung S03 from Nehru Place & used his warranty to replace his faulty RAM at Durgapur



ariftwister said:


> When I bought it was 2.3 seconds, now it's 16.7  :what:
> 
> What are the applications you have enabled and disabled in startup?



Ya, most useless apps are disabled. KIS slows down the windows, a bit, i think so. My friend's S02 also takes approx same time as mine(Win8, KIS).



entrana said:


> how come its taking so long? mine loads quite quickly even to usable... try updating windows? lol



My windows is set to update automatically. I've unlimited but slow net at home & unlimited, fast(1MBps DL) but few sites blocked internet at hostel of my college


----------



## rohanz (Jun 13, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Soluto for what?



To check the real boot time and see which apps are causing it.


----------



## anand.jha (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi everybody. Have been following the thread for a while now. Y500 with FHD is out of stock in my city i guess. AM shifting to Delhi by 22nd of this month and planning to buy Y500 with FHD there itself in Nehru place if I can, else will buy the new model. 
My query is in FK pages for the two variants, its showing only 1 yr warranty now for 6619 whereas for 9647 its showing 1yr+1yr as it was before. So if I or someone buys 6619 model in a week, will Lenovo honor 1 year warranty or 2 year warranty?? This question is bugging me a lot because I dont want to comprise on the additional 1 year warranty for the sake of FHD even though I want it badly. Please someone help out regarding this matter.
And really have been praying to GOD that i get hold of 6619 model on 22nd with usual 2 yr warranty.


----------



## entrana (Jun 14, 2013)

anand.jha said:


> Hi everybody. Have been following the thread for a while now. Y500 with FHD is out of stock in my city i guess. AM shifting to Delhi by 22nd of this month and planning to buy Y500 with FHD there itself in Nehru place if I can, else will buy the new model.
> My query is in FK pages for the two variants, its showing only 1 yr warranty now for 6619 whereas for 9647 its showing 1yr+1yr as it was before. So if I or someone buys 6619 model in a week, will Lenovo honor 1 year warranty or 2 year warranty?? This question is bugging me a lot because I dont want to comprise on the additional 1 year warranty for the sake of FHD even though I want it badly. Please someone help out regarding this matter.
> And really have been praying to GOD that i get hold of 6619 model on 22nd with usual 2 yr warranty.



extend the warranty to the flipkart one after you buy it. it costs 64500 now and costs about 2k more to make it 2 year. or i would suggest buying from nehru place with teh 2 year warranty itself


----------



## n3rd (Jun 14, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Hey guys, I connected my y500 to my 3D TV and nvidia 3DTV PLAY is working perfectly.
> 
> The 3D effects is games is great and in some games such as sleeping dogs and tomb raider, the effect is awesome.
> 
> ...



Seriously, you won't notice any difference unless you're sitting long distance away from the TV, so not worth it.


----------



## debaspa5 (Jun 14, 2013)

tnny9 said:


> hey guys
> 
> I am going to delhi on saturday, Can anyone tell reliable shop at nehru palace from where I can buy Lenovo Y500 full HD model and tentative price considering flipkart is selling at 64500.
> 
> ...



yes i went yesterday to nehru place to get the prices of y500, apparently they no y500 in stock and they dont have the old 650 models only 750 models only, that is when it comes in stock again. even flipkart today has ran out of stock on 650 ones. your best bet is to either wait or get the new 750...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Not a good idea to show off the S/N no.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 14, 2013)

@HeRock-guess what my one shows exactly the same information.....exactly the same dates also....I earlier also asked and i'm asking again....can all the y500 users.....especially the 9647 model users...check up on their warranty status and inform us....


----------



## HeRock (Jun 15, 2013)

What.the.f*ck??????


Can anyone else confirm their warranty information? Especially the people with GT750m version!!!



pratyush997 said:


> ^ Not a good idea to show off the S/N no.


thnx for d warning. edited and reuploaded


----------



## entrana (Jun 15, 2013)

HeRock said:


> View attachment 11010
> 
> What.the.f*ck??????
> 
> ...



kindly send an email to pop@lenovo.com with your bill photocopied and they will update the information for you. they take a while to contact you though theres another email when you check your warranty status then click the help menu below


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2013)

No problem with mine. When I bought it from FK, it was showing till 2014. Then I contacted FK, they solved this issue


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay, guys... 
I have decided to go for the Y500 SLI model Newegg.com - Lenovo IdeaPad Y500 (59359557) Notebook Intel Core i7 3630QM(2.40GHz) 15.6" 8GB Memory DDR3 1600 1TB HDD 5400rpm Dual NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M SLIfrom US through ishopinternational.com...
What I would like to know is that would the warranty be valid in India??? Cause, some posts ago one of you guys said that his Y500 was imported...


----------



## entrana (Jun 15, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Okay, guys...
> I have decided to go for the Y500 SLI model Newegg.com - Lenovo IdeaPad Y500 (59359557) Notebook Intel Core i7 3630QM(2.40GHz) 15.6" 8GB Memory DDR3 1600 1TB HDD 5400rpm Dual NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M SLIfrom US through ishopinternational.com...
> What I would like to know is that would the warranty be valid in India??? Cause, some posts ago one of you guys said that there Y500 was imported...


probably not since the 3630qm model isnt in india so no support for the mobo. no ultrabay support either. its gonna be tough lol


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Okay, guys...
> I have decided to go for the Y500 SLI model Newegg.com - Lenovo IdeaPad Y500 (59359557) Notebook Intel Core i7 3630QM(2.40GHz) 15.6" 8GB Memory DDR3 1600 1TB HDD 5400rpm Dual NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M SLIfrom US through ishopinternational.com...
> What I would like to know is that would the warranty be valid in India??? Cause, some posts ago one of you guys said that there Y500 was imported...



No warranty support is a huge risk......that's why many people will avoid it....

I was actually planning to get Y580 in dec '12......but parents didn't allow because of warranty issues.

One more thing: My friend ordered a Y500 with GT750M locally, instead he got GT650M & FullHD display .....he's now even more happier


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 15, 2013)

entrana said:


> probably not since the 3630qm model isnt in india so no support for the mobo. no ultrabay support either. its gonna be tough lol



Okay... Gonna take the chance anyway!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 15, 2013)

My warranty Shows till 2015  

Oh guys, my DVD writer eject button is struck to one side and is not working anymore


----------



## joyceanblue (Jun 15, 2013)

entrana said:


> probably not since the 3630qm model isnt in india so no support for the mobo. no ultrabay support either. its gonna be tough lol


im not sure but i think ive seen flipkart selling the 3630qm version before. could anyone confirm it? its a pity they do not have 3630qm now, id much prefer it over 3632qm.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jun 15, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Okay, guys...
> I have decided to go for the Y500 SLI model Newegg.com - Lenovo IdeaPad Y500 (59359557) Notebook Intel Core i7 3630QM(2.40GHz) 15.6" 8GB Memory DDR3 1600 1TB HDD 5400rpm Dual NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M SLIfrom US through ishopinternational.com...
> What I would like to know is that would the warranty be valid in India??? Cause, some posts ago one of you guys said that his Y500 was imported...



My y500 was imported and it has got warranty here as lenovo is providing international warranty.Just after 2 weeks after getting it mobo went kaput and they replaced it.But only has to wait 20days to get it replaced.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2013)

scudmissile007 said:


> My y500 was imported and it has got warranty here as lenovo is providing international warranty.Just after 2 weeks after getting it mobo went kaput and they replaced it.But only has to wait 20days to get it replaced.



That's good !!! powerhoney........get it !!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 16, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> That's good !!! powerhoney........get it !!



I ordered it...
Let's see when I get it... Am expecting it to take maybe about a month!!! 
Btw, for warranty, even if the company refuses, I can always get it checked by paying the lenovo "engineer/mechanic" who will be at the service centre... Trust me, these guys will do anything for money... Once, we had our first AC (Some old Carrier St. Moritz model) fixed by the official Samsung engineer who had come to replace the gas of our two new ACs... He even fixed our very very old Allwyn refrigerator and brought it back to life!!! Lol...


----------



## H2O (Jun 16, 2013)

Powerhoney,

Why didn't you get it from Flipkart?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 16, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I ordered it...
> Let's see when I get it... Am expecting it to take maybe about a month!!!
> Btw, for warranty, even if the company refuses, I can always get it checked by paying the lenovo "engineer/mechanic" who will be at the service centre... Trust me, these guys will do anything for money... Once, we had our first AC (Some old Carrier St. Moritz model) fixed by the official Samsung engineer who had come to replace the gas of our two new ACs... He even fixed our very very old Allwyn refrigerator and brought it back to life!!! Lol...



I agree, these guys are good but seriously underpaid. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 16, 2013)

H2O said:


> Powerhoney,
> 
> Why didn't you get it from Flipkart?



Wanted to try my hand at international shopping... 
If something goes wrong, I can always order from Flipkart!!! 



Gollum said:


> I agree, these guys are good but seriously underpaid. I feel sorry for them.



Yeah, some of them like the AC mechanic I mentioned do some real quality work... Feel sorry for them too!!!


----------



## H2O (Jun 16, 2013)

Ohh. Ok.

Whats the total cost?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 16, 2013)

H2O said:


> Ohh. Ok.
> 
> Whats the total cost?


73000!!! 
It was something like this:
58k for the lappy
4.5k for shipping
10.5k for customs duties and taxes, which is normal considering 16.5% import duty on laptop's in our country!!!


----------



## H2O (Jun 16, 2013)

Its almost 9K more than what Flipkart was offering no?


----------



## sanemate (Jun 16, 2013)

Any 650m SLI user here?

And my laptop has many fingerprints and smudges all over, best way to get them cleaned like new?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 16, 2013)

H2O said:


> Its almost 9K more than what Flipkart was offering no?



Yeah, but I get the SLI config which, God willing, will last me atleast for another 3-4 years!!! 
P.S.: I mean, you can get it cheaper if you use borderlinx and other such sites... 



sanemate said:


> Any 650m SLI user here?
> 
> And my laptop has many fingerprints and smudges all over, best way to get them cleaned like new?



You could just wipe them...
Or, use the Luxor Nano Clean or other similar agents... Would recommend the Luxor Nano Clean as that is what I have been using for the last couple of years... It does a damn good job and keeps the surface clean longer than with ordinary wiping... Costs only Rs. 100 too... 
*www.ezoneonline.in/Products/Ezone-Computers-And-Laptops-Computer-Accessories-Care-And-Cleaning/Luxor/Luxor-Nano-Glass-Cleaner--protector/pid-1691013.aspx
Link is only for reference... Buy locally, it's available at most departmental stores!!!


----------



## sanemate (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks! 73k. One can also buy it here for around 64k and then this for 15k. ( Lenovo Ideapad Y500 Removable Graphics GN36 + 170w ac adapter )

Just my 2 cents who maybe thinking of importing this way (paying customs and all).

You wont get 3630QM, but you will get 2 years Indian ADP, ultrabay DVD Drive, a smaller adapter extra.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 16, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> 73000!!!
> It was something like this:
> 58k for the lappy
> 4.5k for shipping
> 10.5k for customs duties and taxes, which is normal considering 16.5% import duty on laptop's in our country!!!



Good buy.....


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 16, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Thanks! 73k. One can also buy it here for around 64k and then this for 15k. ( Lenovo Ideapad Y500 Removable Graphics GN36 + 170w ac adapter )
> 
> Just my 2 cents who maybe thinking of importing this way (paying customs and all).
> 
> You wont get 3630QM, but you will get 2 years Indian ADP, ultrabay DVD Drive, a smaller adapter extra.



Yeah, that seems a good way to buy too...
Btw, I think it will cost around 20k with customs... 



anupam_pb said:


> Good buy.....



Thanks but let the lappy arrive unscathed first!!!


----------



## H2O (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice.

I was gonna buy the 650m model with Full HD but I didn't have the money ready with me. I am still around 10K odd short but I will arrange it within a couple of days. However, The 650m model with Full HD is out of stock in Flipkart now. 

Thinking of waiting for few weeks now.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 16, 2013)

H2O said:


> Nice.
> 
> I was gonna buy the 650m model with Full HD but I didn't have the money ready with me. I am still around 10K odd short but I will arrange it within a couple of days. However, The 650m model with Full HD is out of stock in Flipkart now.
> 
> Thinking of waiting for few weeks now.


Try finding the lappy locally!!!


----------



## H2O (Jun 16, 2013)

Searched it here but didn't find anywhere.

All have the 750m model with HD screen.


----------



## sanemate (Jun 16, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Btw, I think it will cost around 20k with customs...



Oh, no no. This guy gives the value on the pack as 50$ and category as "gift". So that way customs is avoided. Kind of not so legal. Thats how I got it. 650m SLI has issues with some games, as I checked on many forums. Lets exchange games settings once you get your beast. Congrats for the purchase.

Now that I have seen this Full HD screen, I dont find it strange that people are willing to go for a lower graphics card with Full HD. I bought a new Z500 for a friend with HD, and I was like, man, this screen sucks bigtime! Glad that I got a FHD, not sad about the 750m launch anymore, it happened just 3 weeks after I bought my laptop  Could have got from the US, but no more complains.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 16, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Oh, no no. This guy gives the value on the pack as 50$ and category as "gift". So that way customs is avoided. Kind of not so legal. Thats how I got it. 650m SLI has issues with some games, as I checked on many forums. *Lets exchange games settings once you get your beast*. Congrats for the purchase.
> 
> Now that I have seen this Full HD screen, I dont find it strange that people are willing to go for a lower graphics card with Full HD. I bought a new Z500 for a friend with HD, and I was like, man, this screen sucks bigtime! Glad that I got a FHD, not sad about the 750m launch anymore, it happened just 3 weeks after I bought my laptop  Could have got from the US, but no more complains.


Okay, will do that...


----------



## HeRock (Jun 16, 2013)

anybody got any ETA when the Ultrabay GPUs will officially be launched in India? :/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't think Lenovo will launch it here


----------



## deadzone (Jun 17, 2013)

How is the Razer goliathus mousepad? 
Which is better the control or speed edition for gaming and g400?


----------



## entrana (Jun 17, 2013)

deadzone said:


> How is the Razer goliathus mousepad?
> Which is better the control or speed edition for gaming and g400?


i personally prefer steelseries qck mass for my g400. this mousepad has won many awards. although if you must choose between speed and control i would choose speed.
speed has a smooth surface and your mouse just glides over it. control is kinda rough and its for slow movement and high dpi
trust me just take the steelseries qck mass. its perfect


----------



## deadzone (Jun 17, 2013)

But I read on tdf that it wears off quickly....is it true ?
This got me skeptical about qck.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2013)

I would also recommend Steelseries QCK. I'm going to buy it soon......


----------



## HeRock (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd recommend the Rs.20 mousepad that you get on the streets of Chandni Chawk


----------



## tnny9 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys

I have a friend in USA,  can I ask him to courier the lenovo y510p to India? 
If I ask him to mark that as a gift? Will I still have to pay custom duty?

What's the procedure?
Pls guide.

Thanks


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 17, 2013)

the manufacturing date of my laptop is may 2013.....do I need to download the synaptics touchpad update on the Lenovo website of November 2012???


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> the manufacturing date of my laptop is may 2013.....do I need to download the synaptics touchpad update on the Lenovo website of November 2012???



Check driver versions



tnny9 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have a friend in USA,  can I ask him to courier the lenovo y510p to India?
> If I ask him to mark that as a gift? Will I still have to pay custom duty?
> ...



Laptop is a big thing, in terms of dimension & also weight.

A guy got ultrabay GPU as gift, which was relatively smaller & also weighs less. That's why I have a doubt that it will clear customs or not


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 18, 2013)

tnny9 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have a friend in USA,  can I ask him to courier the lenovo y510p to India?
> If I ask him to mark that as a gift? Will I still have to pay custom duty?
> ...



What Anupam said!!!
Also, I think the SLI model of y510p got discontinued...


----------



## H2O (Jun 18, 2013)

I have decided to buy the Lenovo Y500 with 750m GFX Card and HD Display laptop from Flipkart. Cost is around 67.5 K but the have a 5% Discount. So, The price is around 64K. Initially I was planning to wait for a month before buying but with the Rupees rate falling down, its risky as the price of the new products would be more.

Also, I was checking Snap Deal. They have a new Lenovo Y500 costs 66K and it has 650m GFX Card with HD Display.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 18, 2013)

H2O said:


> I have decided to buy the Lenovo Y500 with 750m GFX Card and HD Display laptop from Flipkart. Cost is around 67.5 K but the have a 5% Discount. So, The price is around 64K. Initially I was planning to wait for a month before buying but with the Rupees rate falling down, its risky as the price of the new products would be more.
> 
> Also, I was checking Snap Deal. They have a new Lenovo Y500 costs 66K and it has 650m GFX Card with HD Display.



I would take the latter if I were you.


----------



## H2O (Jun 18, 2013)

Why?

The later doesn't have Full HD either. It has only HD.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 18, 2013)

H2O said:


> Why?
> 
> The later doesn't have Full HD either. It has only HD.



My bad bro.. I thought it was the 1080p version.. in that case 750m should offer a slight performance increase...


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 18, 2013)

any idea when the Y510P is releasing in india?
the y500 with gt 750m is already available in india locally, but it would be quite stupid to not wait for the y510p considering it offers a better battery back of more than 2 hrs!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 18, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> any idea when the Y510P is releasing in india?
> the y500 with gt 750m is already available in india locally, but it would be quite stupid to not wait for the y510p considering it offers a better battery back of more than 2 hrs!



My guess is never...


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 18, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> My guess is never...



i doubt it. It would be highly illogical of lenovo to continue to sell ivy when haswell has already been released. 
it will be released . but the question is how long will it take... if it before mid july, i'm willing to wait


----------



## ekramcal (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,

I I just got my Y500. I just wanted to know from experienced members what are some of the first things I should do/upgrade drivers with it?

I had read somewhere that i should upgrade the BIOS. For a newbie, can someone explain what advantage that will bring and how should I go about doing it (no idea yet how to do it).

Any other suggestions/driver upgrades to improve the performance of the laptop.

Thanks all.

Regards


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 18, 2013)

ekramcal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I I just got my Y500. I just wanted to know from experienced members what are some of the first things I should do/upgrade drivers with it?
> 
> ...



did you get the one with GT 650M or GT 750M ?
and what is the screen size and processor if you got the GT 750M?


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 18, 2013)

What is a definitive method to check for trackpad issues on y500???

Is it like there is a definite date after which the issue is fixed? BIOS update or anything else that can fix it???


----------



## ekramcal (Jun 18, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> did you get the one with GT 650M or GT 750M ?
> and what is the screen size and processor if you got the GT 750M?




Hi Akash, I got the GT 650M one with Full HD (1080p) screen, Ordered on FK. Luckily just in time. It now shows "permanently discontinued" on the FK site.

Regards


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 18, 2013)

ekramcal said:


> Hi Akash, I got the GT 650M one with Full HD (1080p) screen, Ordered on FK. Luckily just in time. It now shows "permanently discontinued" on the FK site.
> 
> Regards



Congrats bud!


----------



## ekramcal (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Akash


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 18, 2013)

maybe tomorrow i will get my Y500 but still doubt about HD or FHD  seller said they have FHD model but cant believe them


----------



## H2O (Jun 18, 2013)

Hehe. 

Hopefully its Full HD. And Congrats, ekramcal.


----------



## ekramcal (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks H2O.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 18, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> What is a definitive method to check for touchpad issues on y500???
> 
> Is it like there is a definite date after which the issue is fixed? BIOS update or anything else that can fix it???




anyone?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> What is a definitive method to check for trackpad issues on y500???
> 
> Is it like there is a definite date after which the issue is fixed? BIOS update or anything else that can fix it???



If touchpad is Synaptics, then no problem



ekramcal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I I just got my Y500. I just wanted to know from experienced members what are some of the first things I should do/upgrade drivers with it?
> 
> ...



First, I would suggest taking backup with One key Recovery. It will come in handy when you have messed up your software(Win8).
Secondly, update the drivers, especially NVIDIA, as the newer updates have lot of performance improvement for games like Crysis 3

No need for BIOS update in Y500. I've never done it(using for past 4.5 months)


----------



## ekramcal (Jun 18, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> If touchpad is Synaptics, then no problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Anupam


----------



## H2O (Jun 19, 2013)

Finally, I have placed the order for Lenovo Y500 with 750m GFX Card and Only HD Model for 64K.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 19, 2013)

H2O said:


> Finally, I have placed the order for Lenovo Y500 with 750m GFX Card and Only HD Model for 64K.



Congrats H20... 
Do share your experiences with the laptop!!!


----------



## H2O (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Powerhoney. 

Any cooling pads or mouse suggestions, guys along for Y500?


----------



## deadzone (Jun 19, 2013)

For mouse buy logitech G400
Mouse pad - steelseries qck mini or Razer goliathus speed omega (I bought these)
Cooling pad is not required,purchase later if you feel the need.

Enjoy..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 19, 2013)

deadzone said:


> For mouse buy logitech G400
> Mouse pad - steelseries qck mini or Razer goliathus speed omega (I bought these)
> Cooling pad is not required,purchase later if you feel the need.
> 
> Enjoy..


Good suggestions. 

Which mousepad do u have ? Which will u prefer Steelseries or Razer ?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 19, 2013)

H2O said:


> Finally, I have placed the order for Lenovo Y500 with 750m GFX Card and Only HD Model for 64K.




congrats!
could you kindly post some benchmarks with that GT 750M


----------



## H2O (Jun 19, 2013)

deadzone said:


> For mouse buy logitech G400
> Mouse pad - steelseries qck mini or Razer goliathus speed omega (I bought these)
> Cooling pad is not required,purchase later if you feel the need.
> 
> Enjoy..



Cheers.

I will but the Mouse and Mouse Pad next month after my sems are over. I use my laptop on bed. Hence, was wondering if a cooling pad would be necessary. Currently, I use a wooden board on the top of the bed on which I keep my laptop.



Akash Nandi said:


> congrats!
> could you kindly post some benchmarks with that GT 750M



Sure.


----------



## deadzone (Jun 19, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Good suggestions.
> 
> Which mousepad do u have ? Which will u prefer Steelseries or Razer ?



I have bought the Razer omega speed.....it will come in the next week....
Got from indiatimes at 581 (cheapest online)


-----
Anyone who needs g400,can buy from infibeam at 1617 ( after using coupon monsoon5) - cheapest online.

For cooling pad look at zebronics nc1000 ( not good to use on bed becoz the bottom is open), deep cool multicore x6.

I am suggesting the above from the research I have done....I don't own any cooling pad.
The mouse and mouse pad are coming to me next week.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 19, 2013)

deadzone said:


> I have bought the Razer omega speed.....it will come in the next week....
> Got from indiatimes at 581 (cheapest online)
> 
> 
> ...



Any cooling pad that can be connected under the laptop so that we cam use it in our lap? I use it lying down with the laptop supported on my legs.


----------



## deadzone (Jun 19, 2013)

Aerrow,

I don't know too much into these but before buying a cooling pad you need to make sure that the fan doesn't make too much noise.....the belkin cooling pad make a lot of noise.

Zebronics and deep cool multi core x6 have been reported to be good from online reviews.

The zebronics nc1000 ones are open from bottom and so the fan may touch the bed and stop...so it is best used when there is sufficient gab between the fan and the bottom support (leg,wooden bench,table or whatever).... may be you can check in local store...online it is not possible.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Btw, can anyone tell me where I can buy an US to Indian Plug adapter online since my lappy will be from US... Can't seem to find locally...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 19, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Btw, can anyone tell me where I can buy an US to Indian Plug adapter online since my lappy will be from US... Can't seem to find locally...



Check eBay.in


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 20, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Check eBay.in



Okay...
Btw, they seem to be having some problems with the y510p in the US!!! First, it was out of stock everywhere, and now, they removed the SLI version!!! 
Possibly due to heating or maybe driver issues... 
No way in hell that's gonna be released in India any time soon...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2013)

Still they may release it in India after rectifying the problem, selling older stock with problems here, as was done with Y500. Y500 was launched here in late Jan '13 but still we got ELAN touchpad, whereas it was changed in US in Dec '12 itself


----------



## Harsh23 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey Guys just curious, I wanted to know what'll happen if something goes wrong with the one key recovery and win 8
will the guys at lenovo do something about it or what..??


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Jun 20, 2013)

@ All Y500 owners... How is the After Sales Service and Customer care response from lenovo... Please post your experience mentioning the place too.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 20, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Still they may release it in India after rectifying the problem, selling older stock with problems here, as was done with Y500. Y500 was launched here in late Jan '13 but still we got ELAN touchpad, whereas it was changed in US in Dec '12 itself



Now they changed the y510p to glossy display!!!



Spoiler



IdeaPad Y510p High-Performance 15.6" Multimedia Laptop from Lenovo | Lenovo (US)



WTH!!! It seems they can't stand one week without changing the specs... 
First the SLI, then the processor (4700MQ<-->4702MQ) and now the screen type... RAM seems to have changed as well!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2013)

Harsh23 said:


> Hey Guys just curious, I wanted to know what'll happen if something goes wrong with the one key recovery and win 8
> will the guys at lenovo do something about it or what..??



Ya , they should do it



smartyrohan12 said:


> @ All Y500 owners... How is the After Sales Service and Customer care response from lenovo... Please post your experience mentioning the place too.



Good @ Durgapur, but a bit lazy though, still acceptable


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 20, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Now they changed the y510p to glossy display!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait for some more days and see the display change from full HD to HD....and then guess what we here in india are going to get....lol.....lets bee happy with whatever we have....and believe that this is the best that we could have got....


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 20, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> wait for some more days and see the display change from full HD to HD....and then guess what we here in india are going to get....lol.....lets bee happy with whatever we have....and believe that this is the best that we could have got....



He he... I guess so...


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 20, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Aerrow,
> 
> I don't know too much into these but before buying a cooling pad you need to make sure that the fan doesn't make too much noise.....the belkin cooling pad make a lot of noise.
> 
> ...



Sure I will.. thanks for the detailed explanation.  Will check at nehru place.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 20, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Okay...
> Btw, they seem to be having some problems with the y510p in the US!!! First, it was out of stock everywhere, and now, they removed the SLI version!!!
> Possibly due to heating or maybe driver issues...
> No way in hell that's gonna be released in India any time soon...



Does y500 sli graphics version have heating issues? The reviews online say otherwise. Clarifications?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2013)

Check notebook check's review


----------



## deadzone (Jun 20, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> Sure I will.. thanks for the detailed explanation.  Will check at nehru place.



OK.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 21, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> Does y500 sli graphics version have heating issues? The reviews online say otherwise. Clarifications?



Well, I was following *this*  forum and many guys have stated that they have had heating issues with SLI on... I mean, there have not been any throttling issues but the heat dissipated by the ultrabay graphics slot has made gaming comfortably impossible... 
Maybe, that's why they did away with the SLI models... It's a shame, really...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 21, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Well, I was following *this*  forum and many guys have stated that they have had heating issues with SLI on... I mean, there have not been any throttling issues but the heat dissipated by the ultrabay graphics slot has made gaming comfortably impossible...
> Maybe, that's why they did away with the SLI models... It's a shame, really...



So, u will buy a coolerpad then ?


----------



## GamerKP (Jun 21, 2013)

I need urgent help.bought this laptop 2 days ago for rs 65500 (with tax) from supreme Kolkata.yesterday after playing max payne 3 for 3 hours  it became a little hotter,so i shut it down.most amazing thing is when i tried to turn it on after half an hour there was no display,just black screen.so i did connect my pc monitor and there it was just fine.
please suggest me what should i do? this is happening twice.i went to the nearest service center and surprisingly it turned on just fine there.also now in the morning it automatically turned on.but believe me i tried so many times at night but it did not.removing battery,holding the power button etc.
now i am scared to shut down the laptop.

* forgot to mention,this version is 9647(gt 750,720pHD)


----------



## deadzone (Jun 21, 2013)

GamerKP said:


> I need urgent help.bought this laptop 2 days ago for rs 65500 (with tax) from supreme Kolkata.yesterday after playing max payne 3 for 3 hours  it became a little hotter,so i shut it down.most amazing thing is when i tried to turn it on after half an hour there was no display,just black screen.so i did connect my pc monitor and there it was just fine.
> please suggest me what should i do? this is happening twice.i went to the nearest service center and surprisingly it turned on just fine there.also now in the morning it automatically turned on.but believe me i tried so many times at night but it did not.removing battery,holding the power button etc.
> now i am scared to shut down the laptop.
> * forgot to mention,this version is 9647(gt 750,720pHD)



I too have the same version.
For me I played bioshock at very high settings for approx 2.5 hours and it didn't became very hot...Till now its turning on properly.

May be see if the problem persists and then take to lenovo service center.

And you have to shutdown your lappy or get it more worse.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 21, 2013)

GamerKP said:


> I need urgent help.bought this laptop 2 days ago for rs 65500 (with tax) from supreme Kolkata.yesterday after playing max payne 3 for 3 hours  it became a little hotter,so i shut it down.most amazing thing is when i tried to turn it on after half an hour there was no display,just black screen.so i did connect my pc monitor and there it was just fine.
> please suggest me what should i do? this is happening twice.i went to the nearest service center and surprisingly it turned on just fine there.also now in the morning it automatically turned on.but believe me i tried so many times at night but it did not.removing battery,holding the power button etc.
> now i am scared to shut down the laptop.
> 
> * forgot to mention,this version is 9647(gt 750,720pHD)




its a case of bad luck.... happened with my hp laptop before.
I don't have much experience with supreme computers, but try and ask for a replacement.
And if the screen problems happen again, then take it to the service center and show them. if the problem doesn't crop up right there, then wait, Play for 2-3 hrs in their service center and it'll surely set off the problem again. Thats what i did.

All the best with that.

PS : did you run any benchmarks on it?


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 21, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Well, I was following *this*  forum and many guys have stated that they have had heating issues with SLI on... I mean, there have not been any throttling issues but the heat dissipated by the ultrabay graphics slot has made gaming comfortably impossible...
> Maybe, that's why they did away with the SLI models... It's a shame, really...



Well.. gaming laptops do get a lil hot.. with sli and that config packed in acsmall shell... more so.... but general reviews favor this one.. not as hot as it should... manages well.. these are the general comments. Weren't you gonna order an sli version from US?


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 21, 2013)

GamerKP said:


> I need urgent help.bought this laptop 2 days ago for rs 65500 (with tax) from supreme Kolkata.yesterday after playing max payne 3 for 3 hours  it became a little hotter,so i shut it down.most amazing thing is when i tried to turn it on after half an hour there was no display,just black screen.so i did connect my pc monitor and there it was just fine.
> please suggest me what should i do? this is happening twice.i went to the nearest service center and surprisingly it turned on just fine there.also now in the morning it automatically turned on.but believe me i tried so many times at night but it did not.removing battery,holding the power button etc.
> now i am scared to shut down the laptop.
> 
> * forgot to mention,this version is 9647(gt 750,720pHD)




Both versions have problems?? Crap... now I'm getting scared... I am abt to take an sli one... second thoughts now... I game a lot... 5 -6 hrs in a stretch


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 21, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> Both versions have problems?? Crap... now I'm getting scared... I am abt to take an sli one... second thoughts now... I game a lot... 5 -6 hrs in a stretch



5-6 hours gaming in a stretch ??

Try taking a break after every 2 hours. It will be good for u n ur laptop


----------



## HeRock (Jun 21, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> Both versions have problems?? Crap... now I'm getting scared... I am abt to take an sli one... second thoughts now... I game a lot... 5 -6 hrs in a stretch



I completed NFS The Run on a single stretch over around 6-7 hours... GPU temp went just over 68-69°C.. and everything was absolutely fine.. :/ (mine is GT750m 720p version)


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 21, 2013)

HeRock said:


> I completed NFS The Run on a single stretch over around 6-7 hours... GPU temp went just over 68-69°C.. and everything was absolutely fine.. :/ (mine is GT750m 720p version)



Hey! what kind of a battery life are you getting on normal use? Also, Did they enable nvidia optimus in this laptop? Could you kindly post what kind of fps you are getting in the modern games along with a 3dmark benchmark

thank you!


----------



## HeRock (Jun 21, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Hey! what kind of a battery life are you getting on normal use? Also, Did they enable nvidia optimus in this laptop? Could you kindly post what kind of fps you are getting in the modern games along with a 3dmark benchmark
> 
> thank you!



There's no nvidia optimus.. it's always running on GT750m whether on battery or AC. Clocks are lower on battery, as someone mentioned earlier. Haven't done too many benchmarks... but as for the games I have played, Crysis 3 was playble at med-high settings @1280x720, Hitman absolution at high-ultra @1366x768, NFSTR at HIGH @ 1280x720.

Haven't really tested the battery life as I rarely use it on battery...

No 3dmark benchmark, it's impossible to download on my super sucky net connection.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 21, 2013)

HeRock said:


> There's no nvidia optimus.. it's always running on GT750m whether on battery or AC. Clocks are lower on battery, as someone mentioned earlier. Haven't done too many benchmarks... but as for the games I have played, Crysis 3 was playble at med-high settings @1280x720, Hitman absoltuin at high-ultra @1366x768, NFSTR at HIGH @ 1280x720.
> 
> Haven't really tested the battery life as I rarely use it on battery...
> 
> No 3dmark benchmark, it's impossible to download on my super sucky net connection.



Could you kindly post about the battery life if you happen to try it out later.

thank you for the information!


----------



## H2O (Jun 21, 2013)

Its here.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 21, 2013)

Guys, i was researching on the possibility of optimus on the y500 and look what i found!



wouldn't make sense to issue intel drivers if optimus was disabled!



H2O said:


> Its here.



Congrats h20! 

Benchmarks!


----------



## H2O (Jun 21, 2013)

Haha. Will provide tomorrow. 

Now can anyone please guide me through the whole warranty check-up process thingy?


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 21, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Guys, i was researching on the possibility of optimus on the y500 and look what i found!View attachment 11108
> 
> 
> wouldn't make sense to issue intel drivers if optimus was disabled!
> ...



Won't work on sli.. but I think there is a way to enable it with some workarounds... saw something on Google about this.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 21, 2013)

HeRock said:


> I completed NFS The Run on a single stretch over around 6-7 hours... GPU temp went just over 68-69°C.. and everything was absolutely fine.. :/ (mine is GT750m 720p version)



Thanks and glad to know that there are ppl like me around.  

The single gpu setup should run fine without a sweat on games.. kinda worried about the dual gpu setup.  Especially with the heat in delhi.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 21, 2013)

H2O said:


> Haha. Will provide tomorrow.
> 
> Now can anyone please guide me through the whole warranty check-up process thingy?



Not sure what you mean.. you can check warranty on lenovo website by entering the alpha numeric serial number if that's what you are asking


----------



## H2O (Jun 21, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> Not sure what you mean.. you can check warranty on lenovo website by entering the alpha numeric serial number if that's what you are asking



Yeah. Thats what I meant.

I went to the site and entered my serial no. It says "_Error : Machine Type and/or Serial Not Found !_"


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 21, 2013)

H2O said:


> Yeah. Thats what I meant.
> 
> I went to the site and entered my serial no. It says "_Error : Machine Type and/or Serial Not Found !_"



call up their after sales rep....  I hear this is a common problem


----------



## H2O (Jun 21, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> call up their after sales rep....  I hear this is a common problem



I did.

They said, the ones from whom I have bought haven't sent the rgistery papers etc yet. They told me to scan my bill and send it to their address and they would update it within three odd days.


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey can anyone tell me how bad is the overheating problem in Y500? I'm thinking of getting one, with 2X GT750M in SLI and everything else maxed out.

I live in Nagpur, and I'm worried about its overheating, as my room temp itself is going to be quite high in summers.. So how bad is it exactly? Do I need to get a cooling pad at any cost??


----------



## perspex (Jun 22, 2013)

went to order the gt650 1080p model on flipkart......item is permanently discontinued. =.= god hates me. Can you guys tell me how much performance diff. is there between the 650m and 750m. If it's not a lot, then i'll try to find the 650m locally,rather have a FHD screen.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 22, 2013)

Tech inferno got pretty huge thread about y500 bios unlocking .
Check it out.. Don't have link atm


----------



## entrana (Jun 22, 2013)

The normal battery life isn't bad either 3-5 hours


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 22, 2013)

entrana said:


> The normal battery life isn't bad either 3-5 hours



3-5 hrs?...with the GT 750M on! woah! did it actually go upwards of 5?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Tech inferno got pretty huge thread about y500 bios unlocking .
> Check it out.. Don't have link atm



Lenovo Y400 / Y500 - unlocked BIOS / wlan whitelist mod There you go.... I found mine too @tinfrno.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 22, 2013)

sa_still_rocks said:


> Hey can anyone tell me how bad is the overheating problem in Y500? I'm thinking of getting one, with 2X GT750M in SLI and everything else maxed out.
> 
> I live in Nagpur, and I'm worried about its overheating, as my room temp itself is going to be quite high in summers.. So how bad is it exactly? Do I need to get a cooling pad at any cost??



Had the same thought. ... researched a little bit about the temperatures. . Depends on how you game... 2 hours would b fine with proper vventilation. But it would get hot... turn off sli if it worries you. . You can game without sli for hours... this is what I've learned. Where do you get sli setup in india btw?


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 22, 2013)

H2O said:


> Yeah. Thats what I meant.
> 
> I went to the site and entered my serial no. It says "_Error : Machine Type and/or Serial Not Found !_"



Serms like you got the answer.. their sales support is pathetic. . But tech support seems helpful...


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 22, 2013)

perspex said:


> went to order the gt650 1080p model on flipkart......item is permanently discontinued. =.= god hates me. Can you guys tell me how much performance diff. is there between the 650m and 750m. If it's not a lot, then i'll try to find the 650m locally,rather have a FHD screen.



Around 10... maybe 15 %.. AFAIK, 750m is an overclocked 650m. Need clarification on this.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 22, 2013)

entrana said:


> The normal battery life isn't bad either 3-5 hours



R u sure? Has it crossed 4?

3.5 is what I hear...

If it has, its good...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> R u sure? Has it crossed 4?
> 
> 3.5 is what I hear...
> 
> If it has, its good...



Max. I got was 3.5hr of continuous use, while web browsing in WiFi. I think movies will give around 3 hrs. After watching movie for 2hr, i still have 38-40% battery remaining, started from 100%. Sometimes when u check battery remaining, it will show 4hr, but i never got that much. Still I'm happy that battery life is better than my dad's 5 yrs old C2D HCL laptop(2.5hr)


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 22, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Max. I got was 3.5hr of continuous use, while web browsing in WiFi. I think movies will give around 3 hrs. After watching movie for 2hr, i still have 38-40% battery remaining, started from 100%. Sometimes when u check battery remaining, it will show 4hr, but i never got that much. Still I'm happy that battery life is better than my dad's 5 yrs old C2D HCL laptop(2.5hr)



!! i'm tempted to buy ! bt i also want haswell  desperate for Y510p to launch in india


----------



## amtshp (Jun 22, 2013)

hey guys ... i am in a big dilemma now..so need a bit of help. .... i want a gaming laptop within a budget of 68k for college to atleast handle games upto nest 4 years..... so shortlisted lenevo y500... ..so got some queries about.it...

since the old model is out of stock...i wanna know about the new model of the y500 present in india..i.e. the xxxx9647.. with nvidia gt750m...and 720p screen...  i heard about 750m being faster.. but 720p screen... will the display be good enuf for playing games...i mean ..i wanted the 1080p ..but it aint available anymore... so ..720p will make some difference from      1080p??? and how r the reviews of this new  model of y500...

it wud be helpful... if i get some replies..


----------



## manu07.sharma (Jun 22, 2013)

hi guys currently i am using np550p5c-s02in samsung model i am fed up will throttling issues n all so i was planning to sell it off n buy lenovo y500 with nvidia 750m  so please guide is this worth it like i will be playing games for 2-3 hrs max with cooler beneath ,  will this laptop give proper output  with lag or smthing ??


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 22, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Max. I got was 3.5hr of continuous use, while web browsing in WiFi. I think movies will give around 3 hrs. After watching movie for 2hr, i still have 38-40% battery remaining, started from 100%. Sometimes when u check battery remaining, it will show 4hr, but i never got that much. Still I'm happy that battery life is better than my dad's 5 yrs old C2D HCL laptop(2.5hr)




The readings shown by the os are never correct and man u shouldn't compare a 5 year old pc with current gen.. even if the old one is not a gaming laptop. Average life of a laptop battery for me was always 1 to 1.5 years


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> The readings shown by the os are never correct and man u shouldn't compare a 5 year old pc with current gen.. even if the old one is not a gaming laptop. Average life of a laptop battery for me was always 1 to 1.5 years



Still my father's laptop gives 2hr battery life now


----------



## entrana (Jun 22, 2013)

The battery at min brightness and wifi off movie powe saver mode crosses 4 hours 20 minutes for me using headphones



Akash Nandi said:


> !! i'm tempted to buy ! bt i also want haswell  desperate for Y510p to launch in india


The 510p has changed to 768p screen or an upgrade to 900p which I doubt will be in India if the 510p does make it here



Aerrow said:


> Around 10... maybe 15 %.. AFAIK, 750m is an overclocked 650m. Need clarification on this.



The 750m is exactly a overclocked gimmick of a 650m. 3dmark around p2700. I overclocked my 650 to over p3200 and game on 1100 regularly without throttling though I find 1000mhz to be the sweet spot which is still higher than the max 750m boost. Point being both the chips are the same. You can choose to set it at whatever clocks you want and get the corresponding performance. The 750m has a max boost to 960 MHz as shown online… not to mention I read that the new 750m models are more prone to overheating due to higher clocks and poorer thermal paste



Rishi. said:


> Lenovo Y400 / Y500 - unlocked BIOS / wlan whitelist mod There you go.... I found mine too @tinfrno.


Can anyone try the bios mod and report it here lol I don't feel like experimenting  although afaik it would enable an option between sli and Optimus


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 22, 2013)

entrana said:


> The battery at min brightness and wifi off movie powe saver mode crosses 4 hours 20 minutes for me using headphones
> 
> 
> The 510p has changed to 768p screen or an upgrade to 900p which I doubt will be in India if the 510p does make it here
> ...




Thanks for clarifying on the 750m....

Abt the bios, it still can't enable optimus. I've read through the thread. There is a hardware limitation according to the OP.


----------



## perspex (Jun 22, 2013)

so, from everything i read so far. The best model is the 1080p GT650m, right? I shall go on monday to buy the badboy then.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 22, 2013)

perspex said:


> so, from everything i read so far. The best model is the 1080p GT650m, right? I shall go on monday to buy the badboy then.




Yup... unless u want to wait like a few... I would say... go get it....

Post here when u get one.. Congrats in advance.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 22, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Still my father's laptop gives 2hr battery life now



Guess he's really careful with it... plus im pretty sure he doesn't game 6 to 8 hours in a stretch.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 22, 2013)

entrana said:


> The battery at min brightness and wifi off movie powe saver mode crosses 4 hours 20 minutes for me using headphones
> 
> 
> The 510p has changed to 768p screen or an upgrade to 900p which I doubt will be in India if the 510p does make it here
> ...



Thanks for the info man!



Aerrow said:


> Thanks for clarifying on the 750m....
> 
> Abt the bios, it still can't enable optimus. I've read through the thread. There is a hardware limitation according to the OP.



Go to the lenovo webpage/Y500/features 

download the Y500 datasheet
towards the end of the pdf, its written that it supports optimus




its a different issue that no has been able to make it work yet =|


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 22, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Thanks for the info man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure of this but the OP on that thread was pretty sure it can't be done.there were numerous posts asking for the feature.


----------



## tnny9 (Jun 22, 2013)

perspex said:


> so, from everything i read so far. The best model is the 1080p GT650m, right? I shall go on monday to buy the badboy then.



Can you tell me where its available as I would also like to buy one.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 23, 2013)

Guys can you confirm if this is the best gaming laptop under 40k ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 23, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Guys can you confirm if this is the best gaming laptop under 40k ?


40k??


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 23, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Thanks for the info man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is indeed hardware issue.. Intel HD 4000 is not present and so optimus won't work. This has been confirmed by Admin on Lenovo official forum.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 23, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> 40k??



Oh i see its 65k. Whats the best one under 40k ?


----------



## entrana (Jun 23, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Oh i see its 65k. Whats the best one under 40k ?


Kindly create another thread asking this question this is not the place to ask laptop recommendations



ariftwister said:


> It is indeed hardware issue.. Intel HD 4000 is not present and so optimus won't work. This has been confirmed by Admin on Lenovo official forum.


Can't be a hardware issue intel hd 4000 is like built inside the CPU unless Intel sells CPU without the intel hd 4000 which doesn't seem so considering the model number is specified with an availability of 4000. The hardware is definitely there we just need to find a way of detecting it. If only we could access the intel vbios


----------



## deadzone (Jun 23, 2013)

Has anyone used Genius hs g500v headset ? 
If yes then how's it ? Does it wear and tear off easily ?


----------



## H2O (Jun 23, 2013)

Lenovo have given so many apps. Deleting a lot of 'em which I don't need.

BTW, which drivers do I need to upgrade?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 23, 2013)

(some of) My Windows 8 apps are not working. When I click them, They open for a second and then return to start screen. 

Apps like powerdvd for ideapad, skype, jetpack joyride although some apps work fine..

Any Idea what might be the problem?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 23, 2013)

entrana said:


> Kindly create another thread asking this question this is not the place to ask laptop recommendations
> 
> 
> Can't be a hardware issue intel hd 4000 is like built inside the CPU unless Intel sells CPU without the intel hd 4000 which doesn't seem so considering the model number is specified with an availability of 4000. The hardware is definitely there we just need to find a way of detecting it. If only we could access the intel vbios



Yeah I know that...
But AFAIK Lenovo 'physicaly' disabled Intel hd 4000 in y500 because sli and optimus won't work together.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 23, 2013)

H2O said:


> BTW, which drivers do I need to upgrade?



Touchpad and graphic drivers


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 23, 2013)

entrana said:


> Kindly create another thread asking this question this is not the place to ask laptop recommendations
> 
> 
> Can't be a hardware issue intel hd 4000 is like built inside the CPU unless Intel sells CPU without the intel hd 4000 which doesn't seem so considering the model number is specified with an availability of 4000. The hardware is definitely there we just need to find a way of detecting it. If only we could access the intel vbios




Hardware issue doesn't mean the igpu is not present... it is present but cannot be enabled or switched to... in the words of the OP, the motherboard architecture has to be complex to allow to enable optimus on the sli config... complex = expensive. And I think everyone knows about the cost cutting part of y500.. ahem... touchpad... ahem..


----------



## amtshp (Jun 23, 2013)

well u see.. gt750m is available with 720p screen.. i was hoping..to replace the screen with 1080p one... but donno if its gonna work.. obviously the model shud be same.. .but will it void the warranty????


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 23, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Yeah I know that...
> But AFAIK Lenovo 'physicaly' disabled Intel hd 4000 in y500 because sli and optimus won't work together.



I hear you, but then i was poking around in notebookreview and many claim that the Gt 750M model allows you to choose the Intel card from the nvidia control panel.
Could you please try it and report back?


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 23, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> I hear you, but then i was poking around in notebookreview and many claim that the Gt 750M model allows you to choose the Intel card from the nvidia control panel.
> Could you please try it and report back?




There might be h/w changes in the newer version... but ppl have even tried unlocked bios and couldn't get it to work. 

I would try as soon as I get mine.. all my info is based on my pre - purchase study on the lappy..


----------



## entrana (Jun 23, 2013)

amtshp said:


> well u see.. gt750m is available with 720p screen.. i was hoping..to replace the screen with 1080p one... but donno if its gonna work.. obviously the model shud be same.. .but will it void the warranty????



You should be able to put whatever screen you want if the pins are supported… it may void the warranty if any seals are broken.



amtshp said:


> well u see.. gt750m is available with 720p screen.. i was hoping..to replace the screen with 1080p one... but donno if its gonna work.. obviously the model shud be same.. .but will it void the warranty????



You should be able to put whatever screen you want if the pins are supported… it may void the warranty if any seals are broken.


----------



## HeRock (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey... Y500 owners please post the HIGHEST temperature achieved by the GPU under continuous gaming.. mine is 78°C (as reported by GUP-Z) while I was playing Battlefield 3 for 3 hours continuously .. just wanna make sure that it's normal...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 23, 2013)

Mine was 83C for GPU & 85C for CPU............. outside temp. 43-45C


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 23, 2013)

HeRock said:


> Hey... Y500 owners please post the HIGHEST temperature achieved by the GPU under continuous gaming.. mine is 78°C (as reported by GUP-Z) while I was playing Battlefield 3 for 3 hours continuously .. just wanna make sure that it's normal...




78º is perfectly normal in indian climate atm.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 23, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Mine was 83C for GPU & 85C for CPU............. outside temp. 43-45C



43 DEGREES???man... I thought I was the only one being tormented by heat.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 23, 2013)

can any y500 with GT 750M model owners tell me if there is a MIC in port?


----------



## deadzone (Jun 23, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> can any y500 with GT 750M model owners tell me if there is a MIC in port?



Yes its there.....
Why won't it be there ?


----------



## entrana (Jun 23, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> can any y500 with GT 750M model owners tell me if there is a MIC in port?


As an additional bonus you can remap the mic port to a headphone port


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 24, 2013)

entrana said:


> As an additional bonus you can remap the mic port to a headphone port



As in... 2 headphone ports?


----------



## entrana (Jun 24, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> As in... 2 headphone ports?



Indeed though the remapped mic port has awfully low power ie low volume will see if I can find a way to increase that


----------



## rohanz (Jun 24, 2013)

entrana said:


> As an additional bonus you can remap the mic port to a headphone port



How? I was trying to find the settings to remap it but couldn't


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 24, 2013)

rohanz said:


> How? I was trying to find the settings to remap it but couldn't



+1.... how?


----------



## entrana (Jun 24, 2013)

rohanz said:


> How? I was trying to find the settings to remap it but couldn't


I forgot how but it involved registry tweaking. Ill post it sometime later however it's more of a gimmick really since the volume is really really low even at full. If I find a way to increase the power output of the mic port ill post it but if not then theres no point. Just said it could be done, not that it should…


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 24, 2013)

guys... practically speaking... how bad would it look if someone having a 1080p display tried to scale down to 1366x768 while gaming...?

would it be better or worse compared to someone playing on a screen with a native of 1366x768?


----------



## entrana (Jun 24, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> guys... practically speaking... how bad would it look if someone having a 1080p display tried to scale down to 1366x768 while gaming...?
> 
> would it be better or worse compared to someone playing on a screen with a native of 1366x768?


768p on 1080p screen = blurry, ugly 
768p on 768p screen = good 
I personally recommend a 768p screen for those who considering gaming at ultra a must


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 24, 2013)

entrana said:


> 768p on 1080p screen = blurry, ugly
> 768p on 768p screen = good
> I personally recommend a 768p screen for those who considering gaming at ultra a must



yea... thats what i have in mind... cause even if u have gtx 760M with 1080p, it won't be able to play things in a year!


----------



## entrana (Jun 24, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> yea... thats what i have in mind... cause even if u have gtx 760M with 1080p, it won't be able to play things in a year!



Lol where did you hear that bs. As long as you disable aa almost everything should run in high if not ultra which is more than reasonable. Aa is always the limiting factor and honesty not required at the given ppi


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jun 24, 2013)

entrana said:


> Lol where did you hear that bs. As long as you disable aa almost everything should run in high if not ultra which is more than reasonable. Aa is always the limiting factor and honesty not required at the given ppi



It'll be able to play them now... but it won't be futureproof for sure.
you'd have to play at medium high to get good fps


----------



## entrana (Jun 24, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> It'll be able to play them now... but it won't be futureproof for sure.
> you'd have to play at medium high to get good fps


Lol as I said just turn off anti aliasing. It will give a lot of fps. And I already mentioned that 1080p is not good for those obsessed with ultra settings. I am not obsessed with ultra so it doesn't bother me, and at least now I run everything on high. The difference isn't that much for my eyes between high ultra or whatever. I think everyone has forgotten that the quality if the game is important not the quality of graphics


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 24, 2013)

My HD3200 on a compaq could run games 'fine' for over 2 years. Like mentioned, the quality of the game is what matters. If you're too obsessed with seeing 'ultra' thingies, don't opt for 1080p with this card.


----------



## debaspa5 (Jun 24, 2013)

what the hell flipkart!!! i just brought y500 from nehru place for 66k after for so long and today flipkart is giving 6500 cashback on this laptop,,, y500 for 60k,,,,, aggggghhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## H2O (Jun 25, 2013)

I can understand your frustration but its ok, man. The prices of laptop generally drops. In few months, better equipped laptops will be available for that range. Thats how it is with gadgets. Just be happy that you have got a good laptop.


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 25, 2013)

i have got my Y500 750M can anybody tell me where can i get recovery dvd for this pre installed os ?


----------



## anand.jha (Jun 25, 2013)

Ohh man...i m in huge dilemma now. I am still on the hunt for FHD  version in Delhi and now FK comes with its cashback  offer. Has anyone found the old model recently here in delhi??
But even if i do find the 6619, i guess i won't get it for less than 66k which will be 6k costlier than FK offer price....and its valid till God knows when....


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 25, 2013)

arvendu601 said:


> i have got my Y500 750M can anybody tell me where can i get recovery dvd for this pre installed os ?



There's a cd key available online for downloading win 8 (just downloading, won't activate.  Completely legal). You can use that to download Windows 8 iso directly from Microsoft website. Burn it. Product key for your laptop is embedded in bios. It will auto activate when installed.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 25, 2013)

To all,

Got my y500 yesterday. Dual 650m.. awesome.... no touch pad issues... nice keyboard and no heating issues.


----------



## entrana (Jun 25, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> To all,
> 
> Got my y500 yesterday. Dual 650m.. awesome.... no touch pad issues... nice keyboard and no heating issues.


Enjoy. Btw how did you order.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 25, 2013)

entrana said:


> Enjoy. Btw how did you order.



Shipped from amazon for a friend of mine. He didn't like it so sold it to me.


----------



## YaasshDh (Jun 25, 2013)

Should I buy this laptop (FK is offering an amazing discount) or should I wait for 4th generation of laptops to hit the Indian market?

Any dates on the release of 4th generation of laptops would be helpful


----------



## H2O (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice. Congrats, man. 



anand.jha said:


> Ohh man...i m in huge dilemma now. I am still on the hunt for FHD  version in Delhi and now FK comes with its cashback  offer. Has anyone found the old model recently here in delhi??
> But even if i do find the 6619, i guess i won't get it for less than 66k which will be 6k costlier than FK offer price....and its valid till God knows when....



Its not valid anymore.


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 25, 2013)

entrana said:


> 768p on 1080p screen = blurry, ugly
> 768p on 768p screen = good
> I personally recommend a 768p screen for those who considering gaming at ultra a must



The difference is not that big but yeah its noticeable. Ive tried comparing my old and new laptops running the same gape at 720p. The difference is because the display is not running native resolution but its more or less ignorable.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> There's a cd key available online for downloading win 8 (just downloading, won't activate.  Completely legal). You can use that to download Windows 8 iso directly from Microsoft website. Burn it. Product key for your laptop is embedded in bios. It will auto activate when installed.



Can u give the link ? 

Note: It should be Win8 not Win8 Pro. I too have Win8 Pro which my friend downloaded to update his Win7 to Win8

If such an iso exists, then while installing it should accept the BIOS embedded key automatically



entrana said:


> *768p on 1080p screen = blurry, ugly *
> 768p on 768p screen = good
> I personally recommend a 768p screen for those who considering gaming at ultra a must



Thats true because our eyes become used to more ppi screen. But still *I would recommend 1080p screen*......
For gaming in ultra, you can lower resolution to 900p or 768p, depending on game. 
I play CoD MW(LAN) in ultra in 1080p resolution, my friend also plays it in ultra but 768p(Dell, 7730M)..... I can notice the difference between both......1080p looks great


----------



## amtshp (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: guys..*

guys... i am heading for...y500 new model...xxxxx47 tomorrow...i hope its a future proof for gaming... for next 5 years.. that too a 768p screen

  so need ur final decision...shud i go for it..or wait some more time... plzz its urgent...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 25, 2013)

has the new y500 been launched in india? with gt 750m 3rd gen processors? no info on lenovo website about this.

im planning to get the y500 with fhd screen ... but im not sure about the international warranty here... do i need to pay for it seperately?



amtshp said:


> guys... i am heading for...y500 new model...xxxxx47 tomorrow...i hope its a future proof for gaming... for next 5 years.. that too a 768p screen
> 
> so need ur final decision...shud i go for it..or wait some more time... plzz its urgent...



if u get the gt 750m model, close ur eyes and go for it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: guys..*



amtshp said:


> guys... i am heading for...y500 new model...xxxxx47 tomorrow...i hope its a future proof for gaming... for next 5 years.. that too a 768p screen
> 
> so need ur final decision...shud i go for it..or wait some more time... plzz its urgent...



Just go for it.......can't say that it will be future proof for 5 years....
It will run all games for next 3-4 years !!!


----------



## perspex (Jun 25, 2013)

well i got the gt650m 1080p model and love it, but already have had a problem with it. I pressed the DVD drive button and the damn thing went inside and it isn't coming out. Even if i use my nail to push it, it just makes a click noise but the drive doesn't come out. I have to manually eject it from computer. The drive is fine, it's reading disks. Just that button is screwed, something with the spring i guess. What should i do? take it to the service center?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2013)

perspex said:


> well i got the gt650m 1080p model and love it, but already have had a problem with it. I pressed the DVD drive button and the damn thing went inside and it isn't coming out. Even if i use my nail to push it, it just makes a click noise but the drive doesn't come out. I have to manually eject it from computer. The drive is fine, it's reading disks. Just that button is screwed, something with the spring i guess. What should i do? take it to the service center?


Many people complained about DVD drive not ejecting......no problem with mine though


----------



## entrana (Jun 25, 2013)

perspex said:


> well i got the gt650m 1080p model and love it, but already have had a problem with it. I pressed the DVD drive button and the damn thing went inside and it isn't coming out. Even if i use my nail to push it, it just makes a click noise but the drive doesn't come out. I have to manually eject it from computer. The drive is fine, it's reading disks. Just that button is screwed, something with the spring i guess. What should i do? take it to the service center?



What I notice is the button only works when you press the right side of it not the left side… the left side feels a little loose and on the absolute right edge it's a hard click and ejects instantly


----------



## HeRock (Jun 25, 2013)

entrana said:


> What I notice is the button only works when you press the right side of it not the left side… the left side feels a little loose and on the absolute right edge it's a hard click and ejects instantly



+1. 
Also, I'm having a weird problem (not that it matters much)... after closing the tray.. i can BARELY see the DVD Read/write indicator LED blinking even after cupping my hands around it.. guessing the LED might be a little misplaced from the orifice it's supposed to sit in, making it difficult for the light to come out. Same problem, anyone?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 25, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Many people complained about DVD drive not ejecting......no problem with mine though



DVD drive is not a problem, the eject button is weak.. After a few presses it stuck to a side.


----------



## deadzone (Jun 26, 2013)

My dvd drive is working and has LED blinking well.

Well G400 and Goliathus speed has arrived.Played crysis 3 and hacking (F) done easily which i found difficult with my old mouse.

@anupam

The mouse pad is very good. +1


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2013)

deadzone said:


> My dvd drive is working and has LED blinking well.
> 
> Well G400 and Goliathus speed has arrived.Played crysis 3 and hacking (F) done easily which i found difficult with my old mouse.
> 
> ...



I'll buy one after getting back to college


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 27, 2013)

Which geforce driver are u all using? Anyone on the latest version?


----------



## Harsh23 (Jun 27, 2013)

Guys I'm having problem playing games on this ...
max payne 3 crashes on startup and crysis 3 also does the same ..
does anyone else here has encountered this problem ...
is win 8 responsible for this or what..??


----------



## entrana (Jun 27, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> Which geforce driver are u all using? Anyone on the latest version?



Yes why?



Harsh23 said:


> Guys I'm having problem playing games on this ...
> max payne 3 crashes on startup and crysis 3 also does the same ..
> does anyone else here has encountered this problem ...
> is win 8 responsible for this or what..??



Pm me


----------



## deadzone (Jun 27, 2013)

Harsh23, Working fine here...... 
Entrana will take over.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 27, 2013)

Harsh23 said:


> Guys I'm having problem playing games on this ...
> max payne 3 crashes on startup and crysis 3 also does the same ..
> does anyone else here has encountered this problem ...
> is win 8 responsible for this or what..??


Win8 is not responsible.....no problems for me.......but its some software problem


----------



## anikesh102 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey Guys!! I m in trouble...
i was trying to dual boot install latest ubuntu.
and i messed up pretty bad...
during installation due to my carelessness all the partitions were formatted and a single drive is available with ubuntu installed...
so can u tell me how to install win 8 again?
i will download all the drivers for lenovo support....
can u tell me which version of win 8 should i install so that BIOS key matches wid dat.... bcos my frnd gave me a win8 pro iso file nd i tried to install that but its show an error of key mismatch.... pls reply ASAP.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 27, 2013)

Find a Windows 8 iso(not pro or enterprise), if possible .....


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 27, 2013)

entrana said:


> Yes why?



Because there are tons of reports of the latest driver causing problems to gpus..

Check this out or plainly google 320.18 problems..

*forums.hexus.net/graphics-cards/28...splay-driver-potential-hardware-problems.html



Harsh23 said:


> Guys I'm having problem playing games on this ...
> max payne 3 crashes on startup and crysis 3 also does the same ..
> does anyone else here has encountered this problem ...
> is win 8 responsible for this or what..??




thought it was windows problem too.. do this... download the nvidia driver.. select custom install and choose clean install...

This could fix it..


----------



## entrana (Jun 27, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> Because there are tons of reports of the latest driver causing problems to gpus..
> 
> Check this out or plainly google 320.18 problems..
> 
> ...



Dunno all those games including crysis 3 and bf3 work beautifully for me on 320 drivers. It's not the graphics drivers


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 28, 2013)

entrana said:


> Dunno all those games including crysis 3 and bf3 work beautifully for me on 320 drivers. It's not the graphics drivers



Lol.. I am already on it. I don't feel much of a performance increase but neither do I feel a lack of it. Go through the link.. ppl have reported that their cards went dead.


----------



## entrana (Jun 28, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> Lol.. I am already on it. I don't feel much of a performance increase but neither do I feel a lack of it. Go through the link.. ppl have reported that their cards went dead.


It's an isolated event and it's illogical to say that everyone's card will die simply because they updated their drivers. That would mean that your card would never die before updating. There's always gonna be some people having some problems but I can assure you the drivers have nothing to do with it. 


As for the thread how come I am able to play all those games for hours. If it was a driver problem it would effect everyone not just a few people. Not to mention you are on It and it works for you as well.


----------



## perspex (Jun 28, 2013)

I called lenovo, they said they'll replace my ODD with new one. Anyway, i want to buy a laptop cooler, any suggestions?


----------



## deadzone (Jun 28, 2013)

perspex said:


> I called lenovo, they said they'll replace my ODD with new one. Anyway, i want to buy a laptop cooler, any suggestions?


What happened to LAP ?

Look at zebronics nc1000 , notepal L1 ( good) and deep cool multicore x6

The first two of above are 600 and less and the other one is 1200.

Cooling pad is not required,it will reduce temp by 2-4 deg max....if you do intensive gaming it won't help a bit.


----------



## amtshp (Jun 28, 2013)

hey guys.. ... can u kindly tell me ...a trusted lenovo dealer shop..in kolkata near....from where i can get the lenovo y500 gt750m version...at a reasonable price.... for my cousin ...seeing my bro's lappy he finds its the best... ur suggestions helped me a lot thnx.


----------



## entrana (Jun 28, 2013)

amtshp said:


> hey guys.. ... can u kindly tell me ...a trusted lenovo dealer shop..in kolkata near....from where i can get the lenovo y500 gt750m version...at a reasonable price.... for my cousin ...seeing my bro's lappy he finds its the best... ur suggestions helped me a lot thnx.


try emall. the first shop on the right is a good one its where i bought from.


----------



## amtshp (Jun 28, 2013)

entrana said:


> try emall. the first shop on the right is a good one its where i bought from.



ohk..wat mi8 be the price of the gt750m model of y500??over there?? and services ...too


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 28, 2013)

entrana said:


> It's an isolated event and it's illogical to say that everyone's card will die simply because they updated their drivers. That would mean that your card would never die before updating. There's always gonna be some people having some problems but I can assure you the drivers have nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> As for the thread how come I am able to play all those games for hours. If it was a driver problem it would effect everyone not just a few people. Not to mention you are on It and it works for you as well.




Mate, what's wrong with you? It's like you are jumping at me on every sentence. I didnt say my card would die. Neither did I say every card would. I was just wondering if anyone over here has noticed any difference. 

It's not an isolated incident though coz nvidia came up and admitted the prob. The nature of the issue is random though. But don't start over this again. If ur card is working fine. Good for u. Cheers.


----------



## entrana (Jun 28, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> Mate, what's wrong with you? It's like you are jumping at me on every sentence. I didnt say my card would die. Neither did I say every card would. I was just wondering if anyone over here has noticed any difference.
> 
> It's not an isolated incident though coz nvidia came up and admitted the prob. The nature of the issue is random though. But don't start over this again. If ur card is working fine. Good for u. Cheers.


Calm down dude I'm not jumping at you



amtshp said:


> ohk..wat mi8 be the price of the gt750m model of y500??over there?? and services ...too


Not sure should be around 64-65k you'll have to check yourself to find out. What do you mean by services


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 28, 2013)

Seller said that it comes with 2 yr warranty but now i can it is only showing one year warranty :S
anyone facing same issue ?


----------



## entrana (Jun 28, 2013)

arvendu601 said:


> Seller said that it comes with 2 yr warranty but now i can it is only showing one year warranty :S
> anyone facing same issue ?



Send an email to pop@lenovo.com including machine serial number, purchase bill etc



arvendu601 said:


> Seller said that it comes with 2 yr warranty but now i can it is only showing one year warranty :S
> anyone facing same issue ?



Send an email to pop@lenovo.com including machine serial number, purchase bill etc


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 29, 2013)

entrana said:


> Send an email to pop@lenovo.com including machine serial number, purchase bill etc
> 
> 
> 
> Send an email to pop@lenovo.com including machine serial number, purchase bill etc



Ok will send tomorrow , and then they will upgrade ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2013)

arvendu601 said:


> Ok will send tomorrow , and then they will upgrade ?



For me, they didn't upgrade. But then I contacted Flipkart(seller), after that it was upgraded


----------



## entrana (Jun 29, 2013)

arvendu601 said:


> Ok will send tomorrow , and then they will upgrade ?


That's what I did


----------



## HeRock (Jun 29, 2013)

amtshp said:


> hey guys.. ... can u kindly tell me ...a trusted lenovo dealer shop..in kolkata near....from where i can get the lenovo y500 gt750m version...at a reasonable price.... for my cousin ...seeing my bro's lappy he finds its the best... ur suggestions helped me a lot thnx.



also check Vedant Computers. I bought mine from them.


----------



## entrana (Jun 29, 2013)

HeRock said:


> also check Vedant Computers. I bought mine from them.


Vedant sells at a slightly higher price than emall last time I checked ( when I was buying )


----------



## perspex (Jun 29, 2013)

amtshp said:


> hey guys.. ... can u kindly tell me ...a trusted lenovo dealer shop..in kolkata near....from where i can get the lenovo y500 gt750m version...at a reasonable price.... for my cousin ...seeing my bro's lappy he finds its the best... ur suggestions helped me a lot thnx.



Check Vedant,lenovo showrooms,Technocrat,md computers,Lalani infotech. All of them are in chadni chowk, I just bought my y500 4 days ago from vedant as he was the only one with the last gt650 piece. All the other mentioned shops have the gt750 model. Supreme and others don't have the laptop altogether. The cheapest price i got for the gt750 was at md computers at 64k i think.



deadzone said:


> What happened to LAP ?



What LAP?



deadzone said:


> Look at zebronics nc1000 , notepal L1 ( good) and deep cool multicore x6
> 
> The first two of above are 600 and less and the other one is 1200.
> 
> Cooling pad is not required,it will reduce temp by 2-4 deg max....if you do intensive gaming it won't help a bit.



Really?  well something is better than nothing i guess


----------



## Harsh23 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks to entrana i got that fixed..
Not a problem with my driver...


----------



## perspex (Jun 30, 2013)

Harsh23 said:


> Thanks to entrana i got that fixed..
> Not a problem with my driver...



what was the problem?


----------



## vishugamer (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello guys i just bought Y5OO can any one tell me what are the normal cpu and gpu temp under normal use.


----------



## Harsh23 (Jun 30, 2013)

perspex said:


> what was the problem?



I guess that exe file was the problem it was crashing on win 8 as my friend was able to play it on his win 7 ...the revolt crack fixed the bug.... 



entrana said:


> What I notice is the button only works when you press the right side of it not the left side… the left side feels a little loose and on the absolute right edge it's a hard click and ejects instantly



I am having similar problem the led blinks but the drive doesn't eject ...
I have to eject it by seecting eject in my comp....
I'm gonna ask for a replacement...


----------



## entrana (Jun 30, 2013)

vishugamer said:


> Hello guys i just bought Y5OO can any one tell me what are the normal cpu and gpu temp under normal use.



Depends on room temperature. On an average say 66c is average for gpu and 76 for cpu



Harsh23 said:


> I guess that exe file was the problem it was crashing on win 8 as my friend was able to play it on his win 7 ...the revolt crack fixed the bug....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does everyone have a problem with their DVD drive or am I the only one with a working drive lol. Try ejecting it from the ultrabay port and then reinserting it, booting into windows in between. Also try to uninstall the DVD drive software and reboot windows it will automatically reinstall the DVD drive


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 30, 2013)

entrana said:


> Depends on room temperature. On an average say 66c is average for gpu and 76 for cpu
> 
> 
> Does everyone have a problem with their DVD drive or *am I the only one with a working drive* lol. Try ejecting it from the ultrabay port and then reinserting it, booting into windows in between. Also try to uninstall the DVD drive software and reboot windows it will automatically reinstall the DVD drive



You are not alone!!! Me n my Y500 are also there


----------



## Kamal17 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am from Punjab. Anyone willing to send me recovery disks via courier ? I will happily pay Rs. 1000 for it into your bank account.

I installed windows 8.1 and I can't go back to windows 8 now. Only way is through recovery disks which I don't have. Anyone willing to help please give me your contact details via PM.

I am sorry if this is not allowed here. And if its possible to get discs through lenovo itself, please let me know. I just want to sort it out ASAP because my work is not possible on windows 8.1. 

P.S Internet marketer here by the way


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 1, 2013)

Got my Lenovo Ideapad Y500 with GT 650m *SLI* today!!!


----------



## $hadow (Jul 1, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Got my Lenovo Ideapad Y500 with GT 650m *SLI* today!!!



Congo.....
From where did you get it????


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 1, 2013)

Did anyone figure out from where to get the win 8 single language 64 bit iso..??
i wanted to download that....


----------



## GamerKP (Jul 1, 2013)

does anybody have any idea about AUO laptop displays? it comes as a replacement of my current Y500 display.please anybody let me know whether i should be agree with lenovo to change the display with AUO display (model 18200157).


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 1, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> You are not alone!!! Me n my Y500 are also there



I am confused whether i should go for Y510P 5937005 
or Y500 basic variant.
Y510p costs $1029 andY500 costs $829
 If i will go for Y510P i'll be getting 4th generation processor and extended battery backup + ssd. 
And they have changed display of Y510p to glossy.

So should i still go for Y510P ... plz suggest

I saw a deal for it on lenovo website:
IdeaPad Y510p High-Performance 15.6" Multimedia Laptop from Lenovo | Lenovo (US)

its cost is $1029 after applying eCoupon* "SUMMERSAVE".

Its the best deal i could find from here so if you can find a better one then plz suggest as i am afraid the deal would expire.lenovo is giving 35% till 3 july... should buy or wait for 4th of july Independence day offers?

thanks in advance


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 1, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Congo.....
> From where did you get it????



From newegg.com through ishopinternational!!! 



NETBOY said:


> I am confused whether i should go for Y510P 5937005
> or Y500 basic variant.
> Y510p costs $1029 andY500 costs $829
> If i will go for Y510P i'll be getting 4th generation processor and extended battery backup + ssd.
> ...


Why don't you do what I did and get this???


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 1, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Got my Lenovo Ideapad Y500 with GT 650m *SLI* today!!!



Congrats.....


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 1, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Congrats.....


Thanks... 

How do I format the Hard Drive into reasonable partitions without bricking the device? 
And, do I need to create a recovery disk considering that I don't have an ODD???
......................................................................................................................................................

Okay, to the guys who PMed me about how I bought the laptop with GT 650m SLI from US, here's the procedure...
First of all, I registered and requested a quote from ishopinternational.com for the lappy...
This was the laptop I requested a quote for...
They replied within 48 hours, I think, with their estimate of the product price, shipping and customs duties... It was somewhat like this:-
Around 58k for the lappy, 4.5k for shipping and 10.5k for customs... They also provide a link for you to complete the order... Once, that's done, the waiting game begins... My payment was flagged and it took a couple of days for ebs to unflag the payment, then around 3 days for it to reach their NY office, two days for it to reach the Mumbai office and clear customs and then 4 days for it to reach Guwahati... I had to pick it up from the Regional Office of Blue Dart about 5km from my house as Blue Dart don't service my pincode... 
........................................................................................................................................................
Expect some pictures soon!!!


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 1, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Thanks...
> 
> How do I format the Hard Drive into reasonable partitions without bricking the device?
> And, do I need to create a recovery disk considering that I don't have an ODD???
> ...


Great Congo dude...
Post some benchmarks with that sli...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 1, 2013)

Harsh23 said:


> Great Congo dude...
> Post some benchmarks with that sli...



I will once I get well... 
Have a flight tomorrow to my NIT too, so, will be busy this week...
Btw, the lappy is sexy as hell though am still getting used to browsing in FullHD!!!


----------



## yashxxx (Jul 1, 2013)

please tell me when y510p is launching in india?
my b'day is next month and i was promised by my dad that he will gift me a laptop and i want y510p or something new with 4th gen proc. so,please any one help me with this.
thanks.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 1, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I will once I get well...
> Have a flight tomorrow to my NIT too, so, will be busy this week...
> Btw, the lappy is sexy as hell though am still getting used to browsing in FullHD!!!



Ya, it will take time, but after that u won't like 768p


----------



## arvendu601 (Jul 1, 2013)

entrana said:


> That's what I did



I sent bill and all info but still same 1 year warranty, chat support is saying you have to contact dealer for 2 yr warranty maybe he is offering 2yr extended warranty .


----------



## entrana (Jul 1, 2013)

arvendu601 said:


> I sent bill and all info but still same 1 year warranty, chat support is saying you have to contact dealer for 2 yr warranty maybe he is offering 2yr extended warranty .


Where did you buy from and what type of warranty did he offer.

Also to anyone interested for the windows 8 iso here's the official from Microsoft 

Download Windows 8 ISO (x86 / x64) File Directly From Microsoft | Redmond Pie


----------



## arvendu601 (Jul 1, 2013)

entrana said:


> Where did you buy from and what type of warranty did he offer.



i bought it from Ranchi and he said that i will get 2yr warranty


----------



## tnny9 (Jul 1, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I will once I get well...
> Have a flight tomorrow to my NIT too, so, will be busy this week...
> Btw, the lappy is sexy as hell though am still getting used to browsing in FullHD!!!


Congrats on your purchase, just a question, why didn't u ordered via "lenovo US" website and then forwarded via ishopinternational?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 2, 2013)

tnny9 said:


> Congrats on your purchase, just a question, why didn't u ordered via "lenovo US" website and then forwarded via ishopinternational?



As far as I know, Lenovo US doesn't ship to freight forwarders... I tried purchasing from them through borderlinx and the order was cancelled and they gave me this reason... 
You can try using freight forwarders and see if you have any luck since it's usually about 5k cheaper that way...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2013)

entrana said:


> Where did you buy from and what type of warranty did he offer.
> 
> Also to anyone interested for the windows 8 iso here's the official from Microsoft
> 
> Download Windows 8 ISO (x86 / x64) File Directly From Microsoft | Redmond Pie



Why am I getting a feelinng that eventually it will turn out to be Win 8 Pro........ Anyways, I'll download it once I get back to my college


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 2, 2013)

Aha! just bought the Y500 with GT 750M ! looks sweet! 

can someone please confirm the battery watthr?


----------



## arvendu601 (Jul 2, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Aha! just bought the Y500 with GT 750M ! looks sweet!
> 
> can someone please confirm the battery watthr?



Battery backup is 4hr wifi on ,avg brightness , heavy web browsing


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 2, 2013)

arvendu601 said:


> Battery backup is 4hr wifi on ,avg brightness , heavy web browsing



no... i'm refering to the battery capacity.
its showing 62Wh battery... is it right? could you just cross check it with your's? =|


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 3, 2013)

Guys, I m having weird Situations with the 320 drivers.

when i tried to install the new 320 drivers, in the installation process, old driver got uninstalled, and while installing new driver then about 20% the screen blinked 2 or 3 times it said error in installing and the process is aborted. in the right click menu there is no nvidia control center and i checked in dxdiag it showed somthing like generic display and the memory was just 128mb. i tried the restore point option but that too didnt work it said somthing has gone wrong. then again i downloaded 320 drivers and tried to instal at the same point it stopped i even tried 314, 307 all stopped at the same postion.( i didnt mess up in installion settings i tried express instal as well as custom install too)

so i restored the system image using one key recovery, now im back on 307 default nvidia drivers but now i see a strange thing that is after i enter my password and hit enter the display blink briefly for a moment then it contiues loading then start screen shows. i m very much sure that the blinking effect was not present before. it blinks each and every time i enter into my user.

im really afraid to try out any other drivers because even the system restore point not works.

Any idea what went wrong ?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 4, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Guys, I m having weird Situations with the 320 drivers.
> 
> when i tried to install the new 320 drivers, in the installation process, old driver got uninstalled, and while installing new driver then about 20% the screen blinked 2 or 3 times it said error in installing and the process is aborted. in the right click menu there is no nvidia control center and i checked in dxdiag it showed somthing like generic display and the memory was just 128mb. i tried the restore point option but that too didnt work it said somthing has gone wrong. then again i downloaded 320 drivers and tried to instal at the same point it stopped i even tried 314, 307 all stopped at the same postion.( i didnt mess up in installion settings i tried express instal as well as custom install too)
> 
> ...




Okayy.. you just gave enough proof for us to be sure that intel integrated card is not locked away. I'll think of some way to enable optimus soon!.

now,... coming to your problem...   go to computer>>manage>>device manager>>display. and tell me what all you see there. if there is no intel card showing there... then simply go to lenovo and update to the nvidia drivers they have on their site.
do not update to 320. I hear its buggy.

Now... in case the intel card is popping up, then u should factory reset it.
however, if i were you... i would keep it like that... cause it probably means optimus has somehow been enabled.

do post and tell us what haappens.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jul 4, 2013)

Aha you got the 650m version ariftwister
nice decision
coming to the problem my laptop also had this problem. It's a hardware problem in gpu whenever the screen resolution changes the screen will blink (just check it out) it happened to of also in 2008 due to incompatible drivers provided by nvidia.
I suggest its still under warranty you should get your laptop repaired immediately.
BTW The 320 drivers are known to overclock the gpu's beyond their limit and in most of the cases it has been known to kill the gpu
so get your laptop repaired before the warranty runs out!!?!!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 4, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Aha you got the 650m version ariftwister
> nice decision
> coming to the problem my laptop also had this problem. It's a hardware problem in gpu whenever the screen resolution changes the screen will blink (just check it out) it happened to of also in 2008 due to incompatible drivers provided by nvidia.
> I suggest its still under warranty you should get your laptop repaired immediately.
> ...



seriously ???


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jul 4, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> seriously ???



check out the nvidia forum


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 4, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Okayy.. you just gave enough proof for us to be sure that intel integrated card is not locked away. I'll think of some way to enable optimus soon!.
> 
> now,... coming to your problem...   go to computer>>manage>>device manager>>display. and tell me what all you see there. if there is no intel card showing there... then simply go to lenovo and update to the nvidia drivers they have on their site.
> do not update to 320. I hear its buggy.
> ...




it is showing 650m only.. in lenovo support i dont find any nvidia drivers, they have only intel wireless drivers under DISPLAY category..!!



gamefreak4770k said:


> Aha you got the 650m version ariftwister
> nice decision
> coming to the problem my laptop also had this problem. It's a hardware problem in gpu whenever the screen resolution changes the screen will blink (just check it out) it happened to of also in 2008 due to incompatible drivers provided by nvidia.
> I suggest its still under warranty you should get your laptop repaired immediately.
> ...



What driver currently are you on ?? did you get repaired your device ??


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jul 4, 2013)

i have a old laptop.....
check whether changing the screen resolution leads to screen blinking
it was repaired under warranty


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 4, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> it is showing 650m only.. in lenovo support i dont find any nvidia drivers, they have only intel wireless drivers under DISPLAY category..!!
> 
> 
> 
> What driver currently are you on ?? did you get repaired your device ??







Not in display.... check in video... and download the one for 64 bit!
it'll work... dnt worry!


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 4, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> i have a old laptop.....
> check whether changing the screen resolution leads to screen blinking
> it was repaired under warranty



yeah it blinks.. whats this blinking to do with my problem ?? In every monitor/lapotop changing the resolution leads to blinking. During login screen it wont blink in those days but now it is blinking. That is weird. 


technically the 320 drivers were not installed because the installation aborted in middle. so i think my gpu were not damaged (i hope)



Akash Nandi said:


> Not in display.... check in video... and download the one for 64 bit!
> it'll work... dnt worry!



my bad, now only i saw but now on limited data. i will download once i reach my hostel.

To be clear, My problem is 'im not able to install any nvidia drivers (307,314,320) the installation aborts in middle and also the system restore point also does not works'. So if anything is messed up my only saviour is One key Recovery.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jul 4, 2013)

No i know about that i mean does the screen totally goes off and then turns on again???


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 4, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> No i know about that i mean does the screen totally goes off and then turns on again???



no the blinking is very brief like half a second.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jul 4, 2013)

Then its fine don't worry
download drivers as akash nandi says otherwise factory reset the laptop


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 4, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Then its fine don't worry
> download drivers as akash nandi says otherwise factory reset the laptop



the driver is already installed just now i checked the version. it is the same.
actualy i restored from the system image backup so it is like factory reset no..? should i still factory reset?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 4, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> the driver is already installed just now i checked the version. it is the same.
> actualy i restored from the system image backup so it is like factory reset no..? should i still factory reset?



no... theres a small, very minute difference. just do the factory reset (the first option).

It'll be fine

usually when a gpu is screwd... it runs at high idle temps... what kind of temps are u seeing?

Btw... guys.... has anyone updated to the 320.49 WHQL drivers yet...?  its supposed to have a fix for all the 320.18 driver problems


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm using 320.49 ......... I never updated 314 drivers to 320.18 .........
No problems for me yet, using it from yesterday


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 4, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> no... theres a small, very minute difference. just do the factory reset (the first option).
> 
> It'll be fine
> 
> ...



i checked in CPUID its 49 C in idle
i wil update after playing games for few hours


----------



## HeRock (Jul 4, 2013)

Off-topic: is there any 2TB internal HDD replacement for laptops? How much does it cost in india? :/


----------



## entrana (Jul 4, 2013)

HeRock said:


> Off-topic: is there any 2TB internal HDD replacement for laptops? How much does it cost in india? :/


There should be considering we have 2tb external laptop drives by western digital although that costs like 10k.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 4, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> i checked in CPUID its 49 C in idle
> i wil update after playing games for few hours



Okay... so lets keep factory reset as the last option

as of now, go to the driver support page of lenovo, >>video>> install intel video drivers 64bit 
next, go to device manager, and under that, you should now see 2 options, 1 --> intel and the other will be GT 650M
right click on gt 650m, under the driver tab, click on roll back driver. 
This should work.
if it doesn't, then try uninstalling it. after that, go to D drive, inside the driver folder, u should see video drivers/display drivers... install nvidia drivers from there.

if none of these work, You'll have to Factory reset it.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jul 5, 2013)

i read a few days back that some people were having some problems with the dvd drive....well now i have some problem as well...the button for ejecting the drive goes inside after a few clicks...the light does not blink....and it feels that the back of the laptop at the side of the dvd drive is weak...because when i try to pick it up from the dvd drive side...the back material feels like its going in...what to do???


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 5, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> i read a few days back that some people were having some problems with the dvd drive....well now i have some problem as well...the button for ejecting the drive goes inside after a few clicks...the light does not blink....and *it feels that the back of the laptop at the side of the dvd drive is weak...because when i try to pick it up from the dvd drive side...the back material feels like its going in*...what to do???



I also felt it....... but no DVD drive issues for me..........few users faced it. They say that only one side of button is working & also eject option from Computer


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2013)

Lenovo did an excellent job with the cooling... Even my second graphics card doesn't heat up!!! Totally happy with the purchase... Thanks to all the guys who helped in recommending me this laptop, especially entrana, anupam_pb, deadzone, etc...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 5, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Lenovo did an excellent job with the cooling... Even my second graphics card doesn't heat up!!! Totally happy with the purchase... Thanks to all the guys who helped in recommending me this laptop, especially entrana, anupam_pb, deadzone, etc...



What's the max temp for CPU n GPU ? Use CPUID......start it before gaming


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> What's the max temp for CPU n GPU ? Use CPUID......start it before gaming



Will do that in a couple of days... Currently busy... 
Anyway, to YaasshDh  and anyone who bought the SLI version, update to the latest Nvidia drivers (320.49) as the one they provide have some SLI problems... 
...........................................................................................................................................................

BTW, is there anyway to prevent under-clocking of the GT 650Ms while running on battery power???


----------



## geekindisguise (Jul 5, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I also felt it....... but no DVD drive issues for me..........few users faced it. They say that only one side of button is working & also eject option from Computer



my button goes in...so i actually have to use the nail of my finger to press it nd get it out....
i've been using that "eject" option in "my computer" since i actually dont have any other option available...
what to do???
should i contact service centre guys???


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 5, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Will do that in a couple of days... Currently busy...
> Anyway, to YaasshDh  and anyone who bought the SLI version, update to the latest Nvidia drivers (320.49) as the one they provide have some SLI problems...
> ...........................................................................................................................................................
> 
> BTW, is there anyway to prevent under-clocking of the GT 650Ms while running on battery power???



it isn't possible. your battery wattage can handle only 1 gpu at a time

Okay! guys! in a bit of trouble here... have u all noticed tht shutting down ur y500 doesn't actually shut it down... ? it goes to a very deep sleep and then resumes as if it hibernated. you can check this from the task manager>>permormance>> uptime

the uptime is supposed to show how long the computer has been on for the session.


anyone know how to shut down the laptop like the old days? =|


PS : i'm talking about the GT 750M model with windows 8


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2013)

So, there's no way to prevent underclocking of even one of the GPUs??? No mobile gaming on the move, then???


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> windows 8



Control Panel\Hardware and Sound\Power Options\System Settings

there is an option for fast boot try disabling that & see if it works..


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 6, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> So, there's no way to prevent underclocking of even one of the GPUs??? No mobile gaming on the move, then???



i think its bios configured... so no...
Besides... gaming on battery will kill the battery!




Chaitanya said:


> Control Panel\Hardware and Sound\Power Options\System Settings
> 
> there is an option for fast boot try disabling that & see if it works..



Will try tht... bt it'll reduce boot up time i'm guessing! =|


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 6, 2013)

Create a shortcut and give it the following command. Use it to fully shutdown ur laptop whenever needed
C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe /s /t 0


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Will try tht... bt it'll reduce boot up time i'm guessing! =|



By a great extent..
My Bios to start screen time is on avg. 10secs


----------



## gokul_uf (Jul 7, 2013)

hey guys did someone try dualbooting (windows 8 and any other linux distro) on the Y500?
I tried to do so by enabling legacy support. switching off secure boot and installed fedora 19 using a live usb, the thing is fedorea works perfectly well now but windows 8 fails to boot telling that \boot\bcd file is missing or damaged. when I called up the tech support they told me that lenovo does not support dual booting and that I needed to take it to the service center. Is there any way to dual boot on Y500?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2013)

gokul_uf said:


> hey guys did someone try dualbooting (windows 8 and any other linux distro) on the Y500?
> I tried to do so by enabling legacy support. switching off secure boot and installed fedora 19 using a live usb, the thing is fedorea works perfectly well now but windows 8 fails to boot telling that \boot\bcd file is missing or damaged. when I called up the tech support they told me that lenovo does not support dual booting and that I needed to take it to the service center. Is there any way to dual boot on Y500?



+1... I would like to know that too!!! And, can we dual boot Windows 8 & 7???


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 7, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> +1... I would like to know that too!!! And, can we dual boot Windows 8 & 7???



Windows 8 is basically windows 7 with a few slight changes... why would u want to have both? :/


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Windows 8 is basically windows 7 with a few slight changes... why would u want to have both? :/



I didn't say that I would want both... I just wanted to know if it's possible considering the different partition styles involved... And, if you think Windows 8 is basically Windows 7 with *just a few slight changes*, you are dead wrong!!!


----------



## rohanz (Jul 7, 2013)

gokul_uf said:


> hey guys did someone try dualbooting (windows 8 and any other linux distro) on the Y500?
> I tried to do so by enabling legacy support. switching off secure boot and installed fedora 19 using a live usb, the thing is fedorea works perfectly well now but windows 8 fails to boot telling that \boot\bcd file is missing or damaged. when I called up the tech support they told me that lenovo does not support dual booting and that I needed to take it to the service center. Is there any way to dual boot on Y500?



Disable legacy support 
Basically revert any changes to bios. Windows 8 will work.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2013)

Btw, @anupam_pb, here are the temperature readings:
1. At room temperature, idle condition, No AC, 32 degree Celsius (According to a mercury thermometer):
*i.imgur.com/HF9TJLZ.png?1
2. At AC temperature, 24 degree celsius, F1 2012 All Ultra 8XAA, 1 quick race and then the young driver's test:
*i.imgur.com/oscFrc7.png
3. At room temperature, 33 degree Celsius, F1 2012 All Ultra 8XAA, 1 quick race:
*i.imgur.com/t8uowH3.png


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 7, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Btw, @anupam_pb, here are the temperature readings:
> 1. At room temperature, idle condition, No AC, 32 degree Celsius (According to a mercury thermometer):
> *i.imgur.com/HF9TJLZ.png?1
> 2. At AC temperature, 24 degree celsius, F1 2012 All Ultra 8XAA, 1 quick race and then the young driver's test:
> ...




i dunno whts wrong... but.. When i bought the laptop...(less than a week before) my idle temps were in the high 30s to low 40s... howver... now... my idle temps cpu are in the high 40s region..... 

my GPU is in the high 30s though... around 38-39...


How is it for you guys?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2013)

@powerhoney........... Are u kidding me ?? Those temps seems too low for me


> At room temperature, 33 degree Celsius, F1 2012 All Ultra 8XAA, 1 quick race:
> CPU is early 70s & GPUs in 58 & 64



Now in room temp. (25-27C), my laptop's CPU touches 80C & GPU 75-78C after 5 min of gaming

Now in idle, my CPU at avg. 57-58C & GPU at 45C. This is usually my idle laptop's idle condition. Some other Y500 user, pls post their laptop's current temp. (idle)


----------



## gokul_uf (Jul 8, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Disable legacy support
> Basically revert any changes to bios. Windows 8 will work.


not working bro, guess i'll have to take it to the service centre


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 8, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> @powerhoney........... Are u kidding me ?? Those temps seems too low for me
> 
> 
> Now in room temp. (25-27C), my laptop's CPU touches 80C & GPU 75-78C after 5 min of gaming
> ...



Not kidding you, bro... Plus, I just posted what CPUID registered... Maybe I should check with a different tool???


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Not kidding you, bro... Plus, I just posted what CPUID registered... Maybe I should check with a different tool???



OK thats a really cool (temp. one) laptop for such a config.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 8, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> OK thats a really cool (temp. one) laptop for such a config.



Maybe the temperatures were cooler due to the game too... Though I thought F1 2012 was a demanding game... Will check again if I buy another demanding game...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2013)

Use GRID 2, Crysis 3/2 , Black Ops 2, Spec Ops The Line or Far Cry 3


----------



## piyush.tyagi (Jul 8, 2013)

Guys I have asked fk to refund me my money
I bought 720p idea pad y500 but before confrming anything with fk I would like your opinions I need my laptop for developemnt purposes so better screen is very important (I was fooled by wrong description on fk)
Samsung np550p5c-s05in was my second choice 
I am not a heavy gamer but screen has to be good
If there is any other model in the same range then please do tell


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 8, 2013)

piyush.tyagi said:


> Guys I have asked fk to refund me my money
> I bought 720p idea pad y500 but before confrming anything with fk I would like your opinions I need my laptop for developemnt purposes so better screen is very important (I was fooled by wrong description on fk)
> Samsung np550p5c-s05in was my second choice
> I am not a heavy gamer but screen has to be good
> If there is any other model in the same range then please do tell



if u r into development... then why go with geforce??... Quadro is what u need!


----------



## piyush.tyagi (Jul 8, 2013)

Akash Nandi;1955923to development... then why go with geforce??... Quadro is what u need![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> My budget is 65k and Samsung np550p5c s05in seems like better choice because of good screen and better processor and more ram
> Ssd would have been icing on cake but oems are stupid
> Laptops with quadro are expensive
> I am in college and i will be compiling aosp roms on the machine
> ...


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 8, 2013)

piyush.tyagi said:


> My budget is 65k and Samsung np550p5c s05in seems like better choice because of good screen and better processor and more ram
> Ssd would have been icing on cake but oems are stupid
> Laptops with quadro are expensive
> I am in college and i will be compiling aosp roms on the machine
> ...



U dnt need quadro for asop roms i believe....
infact... u dnt need a gt 750m either! u just need a good ass processor... an i7 and 8gb ram would suffice! i doubt if there are any laptops with ssd in india though





guys... wht firestrike scores did u all get..? just want to confirm so tht i know this thing is running as it should...

It was done on 311 driver btw


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 9, 2013)

Guys I'm planing to buy y500 from local store in chandigarh,
however i have few doubts about it....

1) Touch pad issue is resolved in newer models?

2) What difference in elan and Synaptics

3) How many models is available in india of y500 and what their difference and price?
      I checked, there only one available on lenovo site (75K) and on flipkart (67K).

4) I can this of 65k locally?

5) what is SLI graphics option?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> Guys I'm planing to buy y500 from local store in chandigarh,
> however i have few doubts about it....
> 
> 1) Touch pad issue is resolved in newer models?
> ...



1. Yup, it has been resolved
2. Elan touchpad sucked... had many problems... The issue were more or less resolved in newer stock with synaptics touchpad, though the synaptics one isn't that great either...
3. As of now, only one model is available online... The GT750m one with 1366x768 screen resolution... The one on lenovo site is the same one on Flipkart...
Offline, i.e., locally, there are two models available:
1. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) with *Full HD sceen* and *GT650m*
Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
2. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) with *HD screen* and *GT750m*
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y500-59-379647-laptop-3rd-gen-ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdhe8gxhhggcfh?pid=COMDHE8FYE7KASYP&otracker=variants
4. If you want to know if you can buy this locally for 65k, get your arse off your pc, walk to a computer store in your locality and ask them!!! Duh!!!
5. SLI graphics means you'll have two graphics cards, the secondary card being in the optical drive bay!!! It's not available in India but it's available in the US...
I bought my SLI laptop from newegg.com through ishopinternational.com!!! 
m!!!


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for answer *powerhoney*
In india optical drive bay is available in y500 laptop....?

Should i choose Full HD sceen and GT650m or HD screen and GT750m?


----------



## entrana (Jul 9, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> Thanks for answer *powerhoney*
> In india optical drive bay is available in y500 laptop....?
> 
> Should i choose Full HD sceen and GT650m or HD screen and GT750m?



Scroll back a few pages we've had a debate on full hd vs hd


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> Thanks for answer *powerhoney*
> In india optical drive bay is available in y500 laptop....?
> 
> Should i choose Full HD sceen and GT650m or HD screen and GT750m?



+1 to what Entrana said...
The GT750m is just an overclocked GT650m so I would suggest the FullHD model...
One thing to note is that the Full HD model is very hard to find... It's nonexistent online and you'll be lucky if you find it locally... 
And, yeah, optical drive is available in the Indian model...


----------



## H2O (Jul 9, 2013)

There were a major issue with the Lenovo Y500 laptop I had bought few weeks ago. Its serial no was invalid. When I tried to enter the serial no in Lenovo official website to check the warranty, it said the serial no doesn't exist. Contacted Lenovo. They said, its normal with those who buy new products. So they asked me to send them a scanned copy of my bill. They told me it will be updated within three odd days. Three days passed and there was still no update. So, I called Leonovo again and this time talked with their higher authorities. They said, they will give me a call back that day which they did. They told me there was some unique case with my laptop as their system isn't accepting my laptop's serial number. They told me to wait for few days so that they could sort it out or better I contact the ones from whom I bought the laptop. 

I contacted Flipkart last week and let them know. They told me I will receive a call within 48 hours regarding this but it never happened. So, I called them back again. They said the guy who registered my complain registered in the wrong section.  They told me to give them 48 more hours and they will definitely get back to me regarding that. 72 hours passed and still no call. I was really pissed off by then. Called Flipkart on Saturday and asked them to get me in contact with their higher authorities. I told them, I couldn't wait further and I want my laptop to be replaced. They said their usual "We're extremely sorry for the inconvenience etc" and told me to wait till Monday so that their technical department can work on this issue with Lenovo and find a solution. Yesterday, I received a call from Flipkart and that technical department guy asked me to send a snapshot of the serial no etc at the back of the laptop. I sent it to him. Today they contacted me again and were asking more time  . I told them I have had enough and I just wanted the laptop to be replaced which the agreed. So, The new laptop is on its way and would be delivered in few days time.

Absolutely crazy shite this. Thank god, I didn't sell my old laptop otherwise I would have been screwed. I hope all the guys check their serial number in Lenovo's official website to see if the serial number and warranty is right or not.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 9, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> Thanks for answer *powerhoney*
> In india optical drive bay is available in y500 laptop....?
> 
> Should i choose Full HD sceen and GT650m or HD screen and GT750m?



If the laptop is purely for gaming, then i suggest you go for the GT 750M model cause, neither the 650m or 750m is very capable of gaming maxed out in full hd.
and secondly, though people claim tht 750m is just a overclocked 650m, the 750m performs about 5% slower than a 670m while keeping temps in the range 70-75 at the most making me believe tht the 750m has a much better silicon ... as in the ASIC


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 9, 2013)

Actually they all are based on the same chip design taken from their desktop equivalent , but what differs is that one of them is better binned for sustaining higher TDP and is thus clocked higher.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2013)

H2O said:


> There were a major issue with the Lenovo Y500 laptop I had bought few weeks ago. Its serial no was invalid. When I tried to enter the serial no in Lenovo official website to check the warranty, it said the serial no doesn't exist.
> 
> I contacted Flipkart last week and let them know.



Same happened with me too. Lenovo didn't do anything. After contacting Lenovo, they rectified the problem in 4-5 days(they never called me too but I got email from them after problem was solved)


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 9, 2013)

It's like GT640m~645m~650m DDR3.
GT650mDDR5~GTX660mDDR5.

I think the 750m is nothing but a more refined version of it.


----------



## H2O (Jul 9, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Same happened with me too. Lenovo didn't do anything. After contacting Lenovo, they rectified the problem in 4-5 days(they never called me too but I got email from them after problem was solved)



They contacted me with e-mail as well but said its a special case and can't give me an estimation time. It was risky which is why I ordered Flipkart for the replacement.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2013)

H2O said:


> They contacted me with e-mail as well but said its a special case and can't give me an estimation time. It was risky which is why I ordered Flipkart for the replacement.



Hmmm... Bad attitude by these companies... Anyway, do keep us updated!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

rishi. said:


> it's like gt640m~645m~650m ddr3.
> Gt650mddr5~gtx660mddr5.
> 
> I think the 750m is nothing but a more refined version of it.



gt640m<gt645m<gt650m ddr3<gt650m ddr5 <gtx660m ddr3 ~ gt750m ddr3


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> gt640m<gt645m<gt650m ddr3<gt650m ddr5 <gtx660m ddr3 ~ gt750m ddr3



I was posting(referring) about their base chip. They all hail from the same chip but with different quality of silicones.(what you refer to as binning)

And GT650m DDR5 is ahead of GTX660m in certain models. rMBP for instance.
Also , GTX660m exists in GDDR5 state and not in GDDR3.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 10, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> gt640m<gt645m<gt650m ddr3<gt650m ddr5 <gtx660m ddr3 ~ gt750m ddr3



gt640m<gt645m<gt650m ddr3<gt650m ddr5 <gtx660m ddr5 ~ gt750m ddr3<gt 750m ddr5


actually... 750m ddr3 should be about 5-10% slower for higher resolutions while it should be faster by the same margins for 720p


----------



## entrana (Jul 10, 2013)

can the people with 750m post their ASIC quality? use the program GPU-Z to check your ASIC quality

ASIC quality - quality of the silicon as some referred to as binning, provided by the manufacturer itself.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 10, 2013)

entrana said:


> can the people with 750m post their ASIC quality? use the program GPU-Z to check your ASIC quality
> 
> ASIC quality - quality of the silicon as some referred to as binning, provided by the manufacturer itself.



how much did 650m get?
wait... i'll install gpu z


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Also , GTX660m exists in GDDR5 state and not in GDDR3.



I know that..........


----------



## entrana (Jul 10, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> how much did 650m get?
> wait... i'll install gpu z



it varies with each chip its not fixed for a particular model. for example my chip got 78%


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I know that..........



Why you mentioned GTX660mddr3 ?? 



anupam_pb said:


> I know that..........



Why you mentioned GTX660mddr3 ?? 



entrana said:


> can the people with 750m post their ASIC quality? use the program GPU-Z to check your ASIC quality
> 
> ASIC quality - quality of the silicon as some referred to as binning, provided by the manufacturer itself.



I don't get an option for ASIC in GPUz.


----------



## entrana (Jul 10, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I don't get an option for ASIC in GPUz.


open up GPU-Z, click the icon in the top left of the window (next to  TechPowerUp GPU-Z writing in the window border) and click "Read ASIC  Quality"


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2013)

entrana said:


> open up GPU-Z, click the icon in the top left of the window (next to  TechPowerUp GPU-Z writing in the window border) and click "Read ASIC  Quality"



Thanks , that was helpful. My GPU seems to have ASIC quality of 86% as per GPUz.
It's GT640m DDR3.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 10, 2013)

entrana said:


> can the people with 750m post their ASIC quality? use the program GPU-Z to check your ASIC quality
> 
> ASIC quality - quality of the silicon as some referred to as binning, provided by the manufacturer itself.




gpu z reads it as 88.6% for gt 750m gdd5


----------



## entrana (Jul 10, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> gpu z reads it as 88.6% for gt 750m gdd5


not bad no wonder they built it for such high clocks. my 650m only has 78% 

a general exaplanation - higher asic quality means less leakage, lower tdp and voltage for the same clocks hence higher overclocking capability. its not an absolute measure of course someone with a high asic quality may break their card overclocking but a lower asic quality one may run more smoothly 



Rishi. said:


> Thanks , that was helpful. My GPU seems to have ASIC quality of 86% as per GPUz.
> It's GT640m DDR3.



more than my 650m, yet still a 640m  feel free to overclock it to 750m speeds without worry

can people with 650m post their asic quality results for comparison please


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2013)

entrana said:


> not bad no wonder they built it for such high clocks. my 650m only has 78%
> 
> a general exaplanation - higher asic quality means less leakage, lower tdp and voltage for the same clocks hence higher overclocking capability. its not an absolute measure of course someone with a high asic quality may break their card overclocking but a lower asic quality one may run more smoothly
> 
> ...


Haha , you probably didn't looked into my siggy.  , I have overclocked it close to GTX660m's core clock. Though the memory is a bottleneck in DDR3 variant of 640m GK107.

However I think Gt640m has 32W max TDP. Compared to GT650m with 45W TDP and most of them with ASIC scores above 95%. The GT650m is a great O'clocker.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Why you mentioned GTX660mddr3 ??



Maybe he was quoting from your signature!!! 
Seems you have rectified the mistake!!! 



entrana said:


> can people with 650m post their asic quality results for comparison please


Damn, mine is only 70.7% for one and 74.4% for the other!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Why you mentioned GTX660mddr3 ??


I also don't know why ...... my mistake, just a careless mistake. In my mind, I thought ddr5 but just wrote ddr3



powerhoney said:


> Maybe he was quoting from your signature!!!
> Seems you have rectified the mistake!!!



My careless mistake


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Maybe he was quoting from your signature!!!
> Seems you have rectified the mistake!!!
> 
> 
> Damn, mine is only 70.7% for one and 74.4% for the other!!!



HaHa .


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> HaHa .



I hope you were laughing at the 1st part of my message and not at my pathetic ASIC scores!!!


----------



## entrana (Jul 11, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I hope you were laughing at the 1st part of my message and not at my pathetic ASIC scores!!!



dont worry about the asic scores its just a rough measure nothing absolute. plus you have sli i dont see you needing to overclock anytime soon. btw can you post your 3dmark 11 scores under performance mode. download the free version


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 11, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I hope you were laughing at the 1st part of my message and not at my pathetic ASIC scores!!!



Actually both. :devil: 
The later makes me feel like a Boss.  ,just kidding. A GDDR5 GPU is way ahead.


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 11, 2013)

ASIC Score GT 650M GDDR5 76.4 %


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2013)

entrana said:


> dont worry about the asic scores its just a rough measure nothing absolute. plus you have sli i dont see you needing to overclock anytime soon. btw can you post your 3dmark 11 scores under performance mode. download the free version



Okay, will do that!!! Hope it's reasonably better than the ASIC score... 



Rishi. said:


> Actually both. :devil:
> The later makes me feel like a Boss.  ,just kidding. A GDDR5 GPU is way ahead.



He He... 



Harsh23 said:


> ASIC Score GT 650M GDDR5 76.4 %



Am I the one with the lowest ASIC scores!!!


----------



## entrana (Jul 11, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Am I the one with the lowest ASIC scores!!!



am i the one with the highest? btw try overclocking both gpus to 1000mhz and do 3dmark on that too just to see how it does


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2013)

entrana said:


> am i the one with the highest?* btw try overclocking both gpus to 1000mhz and do 3dmark on that too just to see how it does*



No freaking way, dude!!!


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 11, 2013)

entrana said:


> am i the one with the highest? btw try overclocking both gpus to 1000mhz and do 3dmark on that too just to see how it does



I'm the one with the highest!


----------



## entrana (Jul 11, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> I'm the one with the highest!


I meant among the 650m ones



powerhoney said:


> No freaking way, dude!!!



Why not I constantly run mine at 1200 MHz and even did 3dmark at 1300 MHz  doesn't really do any damage at all temps were around 68 too

btw anyone still hasnt posted their 3dmark scores from 750m?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 11, 2013)

entrana said:


> I meant among the 650m ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i got 1810 on base clocks with stock drivers in firestrike


Guys.... Can someone tell me what warranty you all got on your Y500? these people are telling tht the y500 comes with 1 year only =/


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> i got 1810 on base clocks with stock drivers in firestrike
> 
> 
> Guys.... Can someone tell me what warranty you all got on your Y500? these people are telling tht the y500 comes with 1 year only =/



I got only 1 year warranty, but, then, I imported it!!!


----------



## entrana (Jul 11, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> i got 1810 on base clocks with stock drivers in firestrike
> 
> 
> Guys.... Can someone tell me what warranty you all got on your Y500? these people are telling tht the y500 comes with 1 year only =/


the popular 1 year + 2nd year offsite warranty comes for an extra 1.5 k or so from base price


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 12, 2013)

*Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) *650 one
Has (as on flipkart)
Elan Touchpad
AccuType Keyboard instead of backlit keyboard 

*Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) *750 one
Elan Touchpad
Backlit Keyboard

Both have same resolution but people still debating on display

It is easier to move around this laptop? as i have carry off to my college


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> *Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) *650 one
> Has (as on flipkart)
> Elan Touchpad
> AccuType Keyboard instead of backlit keyboard
> ...



Dump the Flipkart Specifications list as their website designing team are crap and high on drugs... The specs sheet has got errors everywhere...
Now, to clear your mind: 
Both the models have the same processor, RAM, HDD, etc, etc...
The only differences are:
1. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) has a GT650m with FULL HD display (1080p)
2. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) has a GT750m with HD display (768p)

They have the same back-lit accutype keyboard!!!
They also have the same synaptics touch-pad now... The Elan touchpad was available on the older models of Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) but newer models (post March) have synaptics on them...
And, both models weigh 2.7 Kg, so depends on how much muscle you have!!! 
P.S.: A word of advice... How about reading the thread carefully before posting???


----------



## HeRock (Jul 12, 2013)

my GT750m ASIC quality is 89.1%


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Dump the Flipkart Specifications list as their website designing team are crap and high on drugs... The specs sheet has got errors everywhere...
> Now, to clear your mind:
> Both the models have the same processor, RAM, HDD, etc, etc...
> The only differences are:
> ...



Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) has a GT650m with FULL HD display....What its resolution?

Got no time for read whole thread of 41 page....


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) has a GT650m with FULL HD display....What its resolution?
> 
> Got no time for read whole thread of 41 page....



It has got Full HD display, so what do you think the resolution will be??? Ofcourse, it's 1920x1080, otherwise known as 1080p...
Source: See my signature below!!!


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Dump the Flipkart Specifications list as their website designing team are crap and high on drugs... The specs sheet has got errors everywhere...
> Now, to clear your mind:
> Both the models have the same processor, RAM, HDD, etc, etc...
> The only differences are:
> ...



the 750m model comes with elan.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay, guys...
Need a little heads up... 
I was surfing the net for Lenovo Warranty terms and conditions for the Y500 and came up on this page which had the Lenovo International Warranty Service Terms And Conditions. Scanning through the page religiously, I came up on this tool to determine the machine's warranty entitlement, IWS eligibility, and if IWS service is available in India.
Surprise, surprise... It seems IWS is available in India for the Y500!!! 
What's your opinion on this, guys???


----------



## HeRock (Jul 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Okay, guys...
> Need a little heads up...
> I was surfing the net for Lenovo Warranty terms and conditions for the Y500 and came up on this page which had the Lenovo International Warranty Service Terms And Conditions. Scanning through the page religiously, I came up on this tool to determine the machine's warranty entitlement, IWS eligibility, and if IWS service is available in India.
> Surprise, surprise... It seems IWS is available in India for the Y500!!!
> What's your opinion on this, guys???



But I've read that to avail IWS you need to show them proof of purchase, including proof of travel..


----------



## HeRock (Jul 12, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> the 750m model comes with elan.



I own the GT750m model. It comes with Synaptics.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Okay, guys...
> Need a little heads up...
> I was surfing the net for Lenovo Warranty terms and conditions for the Y500 and came up on this page which had the Lenovo International Warranty Service Terms And Conditions. Scanning through the page religiously, I came up on this tool to determine the machine's warranty entitlement, IWS eligibility, and if IWS service is available in India.
> Surprise, surprise... It seems IWS is available in India for the Y500!!!
> What's your opinion on this, guys???



nt for your model 

you see, these days, generally all laptops have international warranty. Warranty is applicable as long as they sell that model in that specific country. Your's however has a 3630qm and the indian one has a 3632qm. So they'll probably tell you its not applicable. 
Try calling Indian support numbers ?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> nt for your model
> 
> you see, these days, generally all laptops have international warranty. Warranty is applicable as long as they sell that model in that specific country. Your's however has a 3630qm and the indian one has a 3632qm. So they'll probably tell you its not applicable.
> Try calling Indian support numbers ?


Oh, that's sad... Anyway, my Y500 is going strong...


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 13, 2013)

HeRock said:


> I own the GT750m model. It comes with Synaptics.



lol ! god knows then!
haven't faced problems with the ELAN yet.... hope nothing happens or i can always blame lenovo!


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 13, 2013)

Even on lenovo official website, it is given 1366x768 resolution instead of 1920x1080... 
What the Hell !!!!...


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 13, 2013)

Btw... guys... what kind of temps do u see when running games like Assassin's creed 3 or grid 2...?...
my cpu averages in the range 75-82 and my gpu from 70-75 :/



yomanabhi said:


> Even on lenovo official website, it is given 1366x768 resolution instead of 1920x1080...
> What the Hell !!!!...



Yea... they stopped the 1080p... its only a 720p nw


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> Even on lenovo official website, it is given 1366x768 resolution instead of 1920x1080...
> What the Hell !!!!...



The lenovo official website is even more crap...
Okay, so what we do know about the Y500:
*1. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) has a GT650m with FULL HD display (1080p)
2. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) has a GT750m with HD display (768p)*
These are confirmed!!!
Also, about the touchpad:
The older models of Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) had Elan, newer(post-march) models have synaptics... 
About, the Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647), no idea on the touchpad!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 13, 2013)

@powerhoney, you bought the SLI model right? So did you get the optical drive bay as a additional or not?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> @powerhoney, you bought the SLI model right? So did you get the optical drive bay as a additional or not?



Nope, didn't get the optical drive bay as an additional... 
No thoughts about buying it too!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 13, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Nope, didn't get the optical drive bay as an additional...
> No thoughts about buying it too!!!



Hmmm... What is your Windows experience score in graphics?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Hmmm... What is your Windows experience score in graphics?



Here you go:
*i.imgur.com/7zaKLEk.png
Though the WEI is crap and not a reliable measure of anything...

Btw, a bit off-topic here but can anyone suggest some nice Full HD theme for this amazing laptop??? 

Okay, guys...
Some good news!!! Just got this mail from Lenovo Support Centre:


Spoiler



FW: Serial No. for "Re: Query regarding international warranty on Lenovo Ideapad Y500 laptop"
from Idea Support4 to you 
Show Details
Dear xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx,

Thank you for mailing Lenovo Support Centre.

Thank you for the information.

I am happy to inform you that this model(Y500) has warranty support in India.
For more details please find the warranty status below :

Product ID:
59359557
Type-Model:
9541-N/A
Serial number:
xxxxxxxxx
Location:
USA
Expiration date:
2014-05-03

 Additional Warranty Information Services and upgrades applied to this system
Base Warranty
Start Date: 
2013-04-24
End Date: 
2014-05-03
Warranty: 
LA4
Active
Description:
This product has a one year limited warranty and is entitled to parts, labor and courier service. Service is available Monday-Sunday, except holidays. Many parts can also be delivered to you using the Customer Replaceable Unit (CRU) method.


Thank you for the cooperation.

For any further queries please feel free to call Lenovo Support Centre at 1800-3000-5366 from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM or you can also mail us at consumerts@lenovo.com 
Please visit Buy Laptops, Netbooks, Tablets, Desktop PCs and More | Lenovo SG  for any sales requirement and Lenovo Support - Home (US)   for support related queries.

We appreciate your business with Lenovo.

Thanks and regards,
Akansh
Consumers - Email Support Team
consumerts@lenovo.com  | Toll Free No: 1800 3000 5366| Lenovo-India|

In addition to the current support options , we have now introduced technical support through SMS.
You can send us an SMS to 9212558727 with the following details  "Product ( MTM) , Serial Number , Customer Name, Customer Location, Issue” and you will receive a call from us within four business hours of receiving your SMS.




Yay!!! That's a relief...  
Plus, the last paragraph was interesting too... Didn't know they had such services... Excerpts are:


> *In addition to the current support options , we have now introduced technical support through SMS.
> You can send us an SMS to 9212558727 with the following details  "Product ( MTM) , Serial Number , Customer Name, Customer Location, Issue” and you will receive a call from us within four business hours of receiving your SMS.*


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 13, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Here you go:
> *i.imgur.com/7zaKLEk.png
> Though the WEI is crap and not a reliable measure of anything...
> 
> ...



WOAH! AWESOME! Good job lenovo!



*www.3dmark.com/3dm/917990

okay... i know the ice storm and cloud gate are useless but ssly... Why such a low score! =/


----------



## Kamal17 (Jul 13, 2013)

Did anyone try adding a msata hard disk ? I believe y500 has a free msata slot ?


----------



## H2O (Jul 13, 2013)

Got the replacement Y500 laptop today. Checking the warranty and all. Is there anything I need to check regarding the battery?


----------



## entrana (Jul 13, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> WOAH! AWESOME! Good job lenovo!
> 
> View attachment 11317
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3632QM,LENOVO INVALID
> ...



please do 3dmark 11



H2O said:


> Got the replacement Y500 laptop today. Checking the warranty and all. Is there anything I need to check regarding the battery?



replacement for what? what happened prior to this


----------



## H2O (Jul 13, 2013)

entrana said:


> replacement for what? what happened prior to this



This.



H2O said:


> There were a major issue with the Lenovo Y500 laptop I had bought few weeks ago. Its serial no was invalid. When I tried to enter the serial no in Lenovo official website to check the warranty, it said the serial no doesn't exist. Contacted Lenovo. They said, its normal with those who buy new products. So they asked me to send them a scanned copy of my bill. They told me it will be updated within three odd days. Three days passed and there was still no update. So, I called Leonovo again and this time talked with their higher authorities. They said, they will give me a call back that day which they did. They told me there was some unique case with my laptop as their system isn't accepting my laptop's serial number. They told me to wait for few days so that they could sort it out or better I contact the ones from whom I bought the laptop.
> 
> I contacted Flipkart last week and let them know. They told me I will receive a call within 48 hours regarding this but it never happened. So, I called them back again. They said the guy who registered my complain registered in the wrong section.  They told me to give them 48 more hours and they will definitely get back to me regarding that. 72 hours passed and still no call. I was really pissed off by then. Called Flipkart on Saturday and asked them to get me in contact with their higher authorities. I told them, I couldn't wait further and I want my laptop to be replaced. They said their usual "We're extremely sorry for the inconvenience etc" and told me to wait till Monday so that their technical department can work on this issue with Lenovo and find a solution. Yesterday, I received a call from Flipkart and that technical department guy asked me to send a snapshot of the serial no etc at the back of the laptop. I sent it to him. Today they contacted me again and were asking more time  . I told them I have had enough and I just wanted the laptop to be replaced which the agreed. So, The new laptop is on its way and would be delivered in few days time.
> 
> Absolutely crazy shite this. Thank god, I didn't sell my old laptop otherwise I would have been screwed. I hope all the guys check their serial number in Lenovo's official website to see if the serial number and warranty is right or not.


----------



## entrana (Jul 14, 2013)

H2O said:


> This.



ok so why would you need to check the battery? i guess if you must check download cpuid's hardware monitor and check the wear level for battery. should be 0% for a new one


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 14, 2013)

I wanna know this too... Can we add an msata hard disk???


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 14, 2013)

H2O said:


> Got the replacement Y500 laptop today. Checking the warranty and all. Is there anything I need to check regarding the battery?



All's well that ends well...


----------



## entrana (Jul 14, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I wanna know this too... Can we add an msata hard disk???



we can theres a slot. however i think that may require reinstalling the os and stuff


----------



## Kamal17 (Jul 14, 2013)

entrana said:


> we can theres a slot. however i think that may require reinstalling the os and stuff



I know how to do that. 

From where can you buy msata online ? Checked on FK, didnt see any selling there.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 14, 2013)

entrana said:


> please do 3dmark 11




NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3632QM,LENOVO INVALID

just managed 2899 =/
sigh =|
hw much are you all getting?


----------



## entrana (Jul 14, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> View attachment 11321
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3632QM,LENOVO INVALID
> 
> just managed 2899 =/
> ...


lol what do you mean just managed 2899, thats a good score. did you check in nvidia inspector upto what clocks your gpu go to under full load? also did you check your full load temperatures?

by my calculations should be around 1000 mhz.  with a 1200 mhz clock you can reach 3400+.  this chip sure can overclock. i personally managed a max of 3400 on my 650m at 1200mhz clock


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 14, 2013)

entrana said:


> lol what do you mean just managed 2899, thats a good score. did you check in nvidia inspector upto what clocks your gpu go to under full load? also did you check your full load temperatures?
> 
> by my calculations should be around 1000 mhz.  with a 1200 mhz clock you can reach 3400+.  this chip sure can overclock. i personally managed a max of 3400 on my 650m at 1200mhz clock



it runs all the games maxed out.... so didnt try overclocking yet.... during the benchmarks... both 3dmark 13 and 3dmark 11.... gpu temps went to 65-66 max... 

in games like assassin's creed and gta, temps are under 75... and in racing games like grid 2 and nfs mostwanted.... temps average at 65.

gpu boost runs at all times allowing the clock to be at around 1060mHz i think.


what kind of temps do you get on the 650m when overclocked to 1200mHz?


----------



## entrana (Jul 14, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> it runs all the games maxed out.... so didnt try overclocking yet.... during the benchmarks... both 3dmark 13 and 3dmark 11.... gpu temps went to 65-66 max...
> 
> in games like assassin's creed and gta, temps are under 75... and in racing games like grid 2 and nfs mostwanted.... temps average at 65.
> 
> ...


i never checked my temps at 1200, but i constantly play around on 1000mhz and it never exceeded 66C even on full load. ive played games like crysis 3 and grid 2 too.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 14, 2013)

Kamal17 said:


> I know how to do that.
> 
> From where can you buy msata online ? Checked on FK, didnt see any selling there.



There are few options in eBay........ Crucial is a good company n price is lower than others


----------



## Kamal17 (Jul 15, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> There are few options in eBay........ Crucial is a good company n price is lower than others



Checked out. Crucial is only available with one international seller. I might buy. I have messaged him. Lets see how it goes.

P.S Are these easily available in Bangalore ? My cousin lives there and he's coming to my town next month.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 15, 2013)

Kamal17 said:


> Checked out. Crucial is only available with one international seller. I might buy. I have messaged him. Lets see how it goes.
> 
> P.S Are these easily available in Bangalore ? My cousin lives there and he's coming to my town next month.



Don't know...... Ask him to check it there


----------



## geekindisguise (Jul 15, 2013)

9647 users please check up on your warranty status and inform whether it has been updated to 2 years or is it still showing 1 year...


----------



## entrana (Jul 15, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> 9647 users please check up on your warranty status and inform whether it has been updated to 2 years or is it still showing 1 year...


it has. if not did you try emailing to pop@lenovo.com


----------



## Kamal17 (Jul 15, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Don't know...... Ask him to check it there



Okay buddy. 

Anyways, Anybody here successfully installed and booted from msata ?


----------



## deadzone (Jul 15, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> 9647 users please check up on your warranty status and inform whether it has been updated to 2 years or is it still showing 1 year...



Mine was showing 1 year warranty.

I contacted Flipkart (seller) and they updated the warranty on lenovo website to two year in some 20 days.They said that the carry-in warranty can be availed by just walking in to center and there is no need for lenovo website to show it as 2 year warranty,just take the bill.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jul 15, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Mine *was* showing 1 year warranty.



does it still show 1 year or 2 year??


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2013)

Mine one is showing 1+1 year additional after complaining to FK


----------



## deadzone (Jul 16, 2013)

Now its 1+1 year warranty
There are two columns in warranty check page.One is showing 1 year Onsite +ADP and Second shows 1 year Carry-in + ADP.
Contact your seller to get the warrant updated.


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 16, 2013)

y500 screen is reflective?...


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 16, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> y500 screen is reflective?...



Yes it is reflective. If you use in outdoors it might be very annoying to you.


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 16, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Yes it is reflective. If you use in outdoors it might be very annoying to you.



damn it ...its annoying in indoor also....
All i can see my face like mirror......
It f**k up my movie and gaming experience....


----------



## geekindisguise (Jul 17, 2013)

anyone having any complains with the poor headphone sound quality???
i am using the same headphones as i use for my pc...but in my pc the sound is really good....however in this the sound is pathetic....at times i cannot do without the dolby home theater turned on....its just average not very loud at all...even if i want i cannot make it very loud...i have to max out the vlc volume to 400% + dolby turned on to be able to hear at normal volume...
if u guys do not have any such problems with the laptop please share your sound settings [in detail please]


----------



## entrana (Jul 17, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> anyone having any complains with the poor headphone sound quality???
> i am using the same headphones as i use for my pc...but in my pc the sound is really good....however in this the sound is pathetic....at times i cannot do without the dolby home theater turned on....its just average not very loud at all...even if i want i cannot make it very loud...i have to max out the vlc volume to 400% + dolby turned on to be able to hear at normal volume...
> if u guys do not have any such problems with the laptop please share your sound settings [in detail please]



in dolby home theater, create a new settings with volume leveler on at 10-20% and dialogue enancer at 20%. its extremely loud for me i have to put it at like 20-30% while on headphones and even the built in speakers gets incrredibly loud. and its quite clear for me. try tweaking the equalizer manually to your liking i never liked the default settings myself.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 18, 2013)

entrana said:


> in dolby home theater, create a new settings with volume leveler on at 10-20% and dialogue enancer at 20%. its extremely loud for me i have to put it at like 20-30% while on headphones and even the built in speakers gets incrredibly loud. and its quite clear for me. try tweaking the equalizer manually to your liking i never liked the default settings myself.



Is the dolby home theater any good??? I uninstalled it the first day...


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 18, 2013)

entrana said:


> in dolby home theater, create a new settings with volume leveler on at 10-20% and dialogue enancer at 20%. its extremely loud for me i have to put it at like 20-30% while on headphones and even the built in speakers gets incrredibly loud. and its quite clear for me. try tweaking the equalizer manually to your liking i never liked the default settings myself.




what settings are you guys talking about? 
how do you access these?

@geekindisguise...  my speakers and headphone port are wrking fine in default i guess =/


----------



## entrana (Jul 18, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Is the dolby home theater any good??? I uninstalled it the first day...



its not good as many other software out there but its definitely better than stock



Akash Nandi said:


> what settings are you guys talking about?
> how do you access these?
> 
> @geekindisguise...  my speakers and headphone port are wrking fine in default i guess =/



you have to install dolby v4 first and then it just pops in the taskbar you turn it on, there are options too


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 18, 2013)

entrana said:


> its not good as many other software out there but its definitely better than stock
> 
> 
> 
> you have to install dolby v4 first and then it just pops in the taskbar you turn it on, there are options too




ooh
the default they gave with this lappy is some one key theatre or something


----------



## entrana (Jul 18, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> ooh
> the default they gave with this lappy is some one key theatre or something



yeah uninstall that asap and download the dolby v4 from somewhere. google it for y500. i have also included the link in previous pages. install that then try it out


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 18, 2013)

entrana said:


> yeah uninstall that asap and download the dolby v4 from somewhere. google it for y500. i have also included the link in previous pages. install that then try it out



I have both one key theatre and Dolby v4. Is that a problem


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 18, 2013)

entrana said:


> yeah uninstall that asap and download the dolby v4 from somewhere. google it for y500. i have also included the link in previous pages. install that then try it out



So the dolby software didn't come as a default on your laptop?


----------



## entrana (Jul 18, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I have both one key theatre and Dolby v4. Is that a problem


im not sure if its a problem or not but you know 2 different audio modifying software working in different settings its gonna cause some weird audio. perhaps you can set one key on default and dolby on the new settings. all i can say is one key is the most useless piece of **** i have ever seen its best to have it off your pc.



Akash Nandi said:


> So the dolby software didn't come as a default on your laptop?



it didnt for me maybe they are shipping it with the new 750m models


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 18, 2013)

entrana said:


> it didnt for me maybe they are shipping it with the new 750m models



I have the 750m and it shipped with the one key theatre thing =|

btw... could you check the size of the dolby software?
i just downloaded one and its around 27mb



also, has anyone tried installing the intel video drivers on this laptop?


----------



## entrana (Jul 18, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> I have the 750m and it shipped with the one key theatre thing =|
> 
> btw... could you check the size of the dolby software?
> i just downloaded one and its around 27mb
> ...


yes its 27 mb. and yes intel drivers dont work ive tried


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 18, 2013)

entrana said:


> yes its 27 mb. and yes intel drivers dont work ive tried



Okay, i just installed it... sounds pretty good, better than the one key thing surely... however, it also amplifies it by a huge margin, tht wont be good for the speakers in the long run though :/

i guess i'll keep the one key and switch off the dolby and use it only when its a necessity =/


----------



## entrana (Jul 18, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Okay, i just installed it... sounds pretty good, better than the one key thing surely... however, it also amplifies it by a huge margin, tht wont be good for the speakers in the long run though :/
> 
> i guess i'll keep the one key and switch off the dolby and use it only when its a necessity =/


it does amplify by a HUGE margin although you dont have to use it at the full volume. you can turn it off when not needed. it runs in the taskbar and when you press it once a menu pops up for easy access to different profiles or for switching off the software. you can turn it on when really required.


----------



## H2O (Jul 18, 2013)

Are you guys continuing with the disk partition you got by default? Or has anyone done the partition on his own?


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 18, 2013)

H2O said:


> Are you guys continuing with the disk partition you got by default? Or has anyone done the partition on his own?



I used shrink partition to reduce c partition into many


----------



## H2O (Jul 19, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I used shrink partition to reduce c partition into many



Hmmm. I wanted to do partition as well as I like to have my OS and other files, movies and games collection etc in a different partition drive. Asked the Lenovo guys regarding it. They said that its not recommended by Lenovo to make partition because if we do it, the one key recovery option won't work.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 19, 2013)

H2O said:


> Hmmm. I wanted to do partition as well as I like to have my OS and other files, movies and games collection etc in a different partition drive. Asked the Lenovo guys regarding it. They said that its not recommended by Lenovo to make partition because if we do it, the one key recovery option won't work.



Yeah. I was also told the same, infact he only suggested to use this shrink method


----------



## geekindisguise (Jul 19, 2013)

any movie buffs here???
can you guys suggest me some good software for maximizing audio on headphones and enhancing the overall movie experience??
[i already have dolby so i need something other than dolby]


----------



## entrana (Jul 19, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> any movie buffs here???
> can you guys suggest me some good software for maximizing audio on headphones and enhancing the overall movie experience??
> [i already have dolby so i need something other than dolby]


dolby works great. i cant use it over 30-35% volume in earphones how much more do you want? other options are using vlc for doubling the volume


----------



## deadzone (Jul 19, 2013)

entrana said:


> dolby works great. i cant use it over 30-35% volume in earphones how much more do you want? other options are using vlc for doubling the volume



I don't have one key theater or Dolby instead I have realtek.
Anyone else have realtek?


----------



## entrana (Jul 19, 2013)

deadzone said:


> I don't have one key theater or Dolby instead I have realtek.
> Anyone else have realtek?



everyone has realtek, the hardware is realtek to begin with. one key and dolby are like addons with one key being useless and dolby being somewhat better.


----------



## deadzone (Jul 19, 2013)

entrana said:


> everyone has realtek, the hardware is realtek to begin with. one key and dolby are like addons with one key being useless and dolby being somewhat better.


 
Oh I get it.....I feel so dumb !


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 20, 2013)

Btw, for me, the sound seems good without any software enhancement anyway... And, one key theater sucks!!!


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 20, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Btw, for me, the sound seems good without any software enhancement anyway... And, one key theater sucks!!!



Ditto! i have both one key and dolby, and i keep dolby switched off and one key at default! these speakers sound good at flat


----------



## entrana (Jul 20, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Ditto! i have both one key and dolby, and i keep dolby switched off and one key at default! these speakers sound good at flat



everyone has a different taste. plus dolby mostly just amplifies the volume which is required since the default max volume of the laptop is well not satisfactory to say the least.


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree with entrana dolby rocks !!


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 20, 2013)

Does the shrink method works can anybody tell me that can i increase my partitions or what ....


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 20, 2013)

Guys.... looks like someone managed to get optimus running in their y500

How much better is the y510p than the y500?


----------



## entrana (Jul 20, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Guys.... looks like someone managed to get optimus running in their y500
> 
> How much better is the y510p than the y500?



the guy did it with a 510p. maybe because of the new architectures some options popped up or something


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 20, 2013)

entrana said:


> the guy did it with a 510p. maybe because of the new architectures some options popped up or something



well... technically speaking, both the laptops are identical except for the processor, and secondly, intel's igp's architecture has remained the same.. :/

i'm going to dig more!


----------



## entrana (Jul 20, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> well... technically speaking, both the laptops are identical except for the processor, and secondly, intel's igp's architecture has remained the same.. :/
> 
> i'm going to dig more!



yes the processor is different, which means the intel hd gpu is different and propbably the motherboard architecture itself is completely different hence the enabling of the intel hd gpu. its not possible for the y500.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 20, 2013)

entrana said:


> yes the processor is different, which means the intel hd gpu is different and propbably the motherboard architecture itself is completely different hence the enabling of the intel hd gpu. its not possible for the y500.



Yeah I agree, even before purchasing this laptop I searched everywhere to find a solution to this but couldn't.


----------



## H2O (Jul 21, 2013)

*The 3D Mark 11 Score:-* P2891.

*www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6897139

*ASIC Quality:-* 85.1%.

*Windows Experience Score:-* 

*i.imgur.com/At9uKSN.png


----------



## entrana (Jul 21, 2013)

H2O said:


> *The 3D Mark 11 Score:-* P2891.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3632QM,LENOVO INVALID
> 
> ...



amazing scores  although no one uses windows experience index. anyone tried overclocking their 750m for benchmarks?


----------



## vigneshn92 (Jul 21, 2013)

Since the onboard hd4000 is completely disabled on the y500 and no workaround found yet,would it be safe to overclock the gfx card on batteries to a level that would atleast yield decent gameplay for less intensive games ?If, yes could you give me a few ways to do so.


----------



## entrana (Jul 21, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> Since the onboard hd4000 is completely disabled on the y500 and no workaround found yet,would it be safe to overclock the gfx card on batteries to a level that would atleast yield decent gameplay for less intensive games ?If, yes could you give me a few ways to do so.



you cant overclock on battery, it will never exceed 135/405 mhz


----------



## yashxxx (Jul 22, 2013)

please guys tell me when y510p is launching in india.i need it next month.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 22, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> please guys tell me when y510p is launching in india.i need it next month.



Theres no news on it yet.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 23, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> please guys tell me when y510p is launching in india.i need it next month.



By next month, hope that companies will refresh its line up


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 23, 2013)

y510p launched here yesterday...in Indonesia.. not officially though  but still in some stores, comes with international priority warranty too...Haswell 4700MQ and GT750M 2GB GDDR5, INR equiv price is 86K...official release is by the end of this month, this one has  JBL® designed speakers supporting Dolby Home Theatre v4 , not sure the 500 had it or not.


----------



## yashxxx (Jul 23, 2013)

thank you guys for your response..
so,is there any other laptop similar to y510p is launching(4th gen,fhd,gt750 etc)?
i need a laptop next month because my exams are getting over next month.(10th aug).


----------



## entrana (Jul 23, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> thank you guys for your response..
> so,is there any other laptop similar to y510p is launching(4th gen,fhd,gt750 etc)?
> i need a laptop next month because my exams are getting over next month.(10th aug).


none have been announced so far although it is highly unlikely


----------



## geekindisguise (Jul 23, 2013)

any of you guys got any free accessories or gift vouchers on purchasing this laptop??
what about antivirus??? how many months antivirus did you people get???


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 23, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> any of you guys got any free accessories or gift vouchers on purchasing this laptop??
> what about antivirus??? how many months antivirus did you people get???



you will get those only if u buy from lenovo website i guess

i only got the bag


----------



## entrana (Jul 23, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> any of you guys got any free accessories or gift vouchers on purchasing this laptop??
> what about antivirus??? how many months antivirus did you people get???



use the default windows defender. it works pretty good else avast antivirus


----------



## H2O (Jul 23, 2013)

How much CPU and GPU temperature are you guys getting when the laptop is idle, guys?


----------



## geekindisguise (Jul 23, 2013)

H2O said:


> How much CPU and GPU temperature are you guys getting when the laptop is idle, guys?



please take the pain of going through the earlier pages of this thread....
why do you guys keep discussing the same thing over and over again?? if i am not wrong this topic comes up on this thread almost every second day???
what can you do even if it is getting slightly warmer???
the guys at lenovo aren't going to give a fresh piece for that....so just be content with whatever you have...


----------



## H2O (Jul 23, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> please take the pain of going through the earlier pages of this thread....
> why do you guys keep discussing the same thing over and over again?? if i am not wrong this topic comes up on this thread almost every second day???
> what can you do even if it is getting slightly warmer???
> the guys at lenovo aren't going to give a fresh piece for that....so just be content with whatever you have...



Geez. Relax. No need to overreact.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jul 24, 2013)

H2O said:


> Geez. Relax. No need to overreact.



its frustration dude not overreaction.
lets discuss and learn new things rather than hovering around same topics every other day....


----------



## H2O (Jul 24, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> its frustration dude not overreaction.
> lets discuss and learn new things rather than hovering around same topics every other day....



I don't remember the discussion about it. Hence asked. Especially from the guys who have the 750m model.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 24, 2013)

It would be great if n3rd update the first page with these info...... Or check my review


----------



## geekindisguise (Jul 25, 2013)

can any of you guys give a snapshot of your warranty info as appearing on the lenovo india website???
only those guys give the snapshot whose warranty has been corrected to two years...
also what does "CO1" and "TRX" mean in case of warranty???


----------



## yashxxx (Jul 26, 2013)

so,in india y510p is launching in October?????


----------



## H2O (Jul 28, 2013)

How many of you guys have created the recovery media?

Lenovo guys asked me to get a 32 GB pendrive where I can store it. I said them I have a 1 TB External HDD. So, whats the use of 32 GB pendrive? They are saying if I create the recovery media in the External HDD, it will delete all the contents that are present in the External HDD.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 28, 2013)

I have been suggested to get a Lenovo Y500 with 750M card.

But, on the Lenovo site, I only get an option for 650M card.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes the lenovo website is not updated frequently ...
right now mostly the 750m versions are available in the market //...
but the 750m ones are not full hd ie do not have res of 1920*1080 instead they have 1366*768 
the gt 650m are no longer available and have been discontinued but you would be lucky if you find one...



yashxxx said:


> so,in india y510p is launching in October?????


i dont believe those guys ...


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 28, 2013)

So you mean to say 650M card machine would be better? or what?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 28, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> So you mean to say 650M card machine would be better? or what?



no... 750m is.
some people have a preference of screen resolution... the 1080p model used to come with 650m which is now discontinued.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 29, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> no... 750m is.
> some people have a preference of screen resolution... the 1080p model used to come with 650m which is now discontinued.



750M without at least an 1600*900 res monitor is a bad design initiative from product and marketing end and also lowers the satisfaction index from consumers on the same. The basic philosophy behind a release of OEMs such as nvidia on their cards is "...this card is of X level and it can play recent games at 1366*768 res, up comings at 1280*1024, last years' at 1600*900 and games from last two years and back in FHD..." 

so if 750M, is capable, which i presume a concrete fact, to run games from -2 years at FHD ( may be a with a lil tuning) or at least 1600*900, the monitor with native *768 is killing such opportunity, I would never buy a product which effectively bars the credibilities of one of its components....at least now.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 29, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 750M without at least an 1600*900 res monitor is a bad design initiative from product and marketing end and also lowers the satisfaction index from consumers on the same. The basic philosophy behind a release of OEMs such as nvidia on their cards is "...this card is of X level and it can play recent games at 1366*768 res, up comings at 1280*1024, last years' at 1600*900 and games from last two years and back in FHD..."
> 
> so if 750M, is capable, which i presume a concrete fact, to run games from -2 years at FHD ( may be a with a lil tuning) or at least 1600*900, the monitor with native *768 is killing such opportunity, I would never buy a product which effectively bars the credibilities of one of its components....at least now.



nt really... i agree that a 1600x900 res would be nice.... but full hd would surely be overkill... as of now it can run all games maxed out... even the ones released this year.... but had it been a 1080p res.... i would have had to lower graphic preferences (which i wouldn't really mind much)... but the real problem would eventually start 1.5 years from now when i would have been forced to step down from native res to play games at medium. Now that would indeed be a bad experience with everything being hazy and stuff! =|

PS : thts quite a lappy u got there mate!


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 29, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> nt really... i agree that a 1600x900 res would be nice.... but full hd would surely be overkill... as of now it can run all games maxed out... even the ones released this year.... but had it been a 1080p res.... i would have had to lower graphic preferences (which i wouldn't really mind much)... but the real problem would eventually start 1.5 years from now when i would have been forced to step down from native res to play games at medium. Now that would indeed be a bad experience with everything being hazy and stuff! =|
> 
> PS : thts quite a lappy u got there mate!



It's all personal preference, mate... Most would like a FullHD screen but even 768p is sufficient... It all boils down to what you want... As for me, I would choose a FullHD screen anyday!!!


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 29, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> It's all personal preference, mate... Most would like a FullHD screen but even 768p is sufficient... It all boils down to what you want... As for me, I would choose a FullHD screen anyday!!!



Exactly! nw that i have gotten used backlit keyboard... i just cant look at my other laptops anymore! same thing goes with full hd too!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 29, 2013)

How about this cooling pad? Y500 doesn't have heating issues, so this one can be used for study purposes too
Portronics My Buddy 2 Laptop Cooling Stand - Portronics: Flipkart.com

Or should i go with notepal u2 plus(u2 not available)?


----------



## entrana (Jul 30, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> How about this cooling pad? Y500 doesn't have heating issues, so this one can be used for study purposes too
> Portronics My Buddy 2 Laptop Cooling Stand - Portronics: Flipkart.com
> 
> Or should i go with notepal u2 plus(u2 not available)?


the portronics one seems like a good idea however since a cooling pad is not required to begin with i question the spending of around 2k for a table. get a portble table instead. i have bought one of those too. it basically a table you can put anywhere and it folds so its portable and has a large surface for laptops mouse etc.


----------



## geekindisguise (Jul 30, 2013)

can any of you guys give a snapshot of your warranty info as appearing on the lenovo india website???
only those guys give the snapshot whose warranty has been corrected to two years...
also what does "CO1" and "TRX" mean in case of warranty???


----------



## vinais (Jul 30, 2013)

Want to buy this but cant find it in any store... One of the offered to get it but said the new 750 card is 1 GB only. Walked out of the store without saying a word  

Online flipkart is out as they dont have EMIs on StanC cards. Tried the DO Store but transaction not going through...

Any suggestions for online sites or dealers in Mumbai/Thane area? 

Thanks!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 31, 2013)

1gb gt750m ??

1gb gt750m ??


----------



## geekindisguise (Jul 31, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> 1gb gt750m ??



This is India....unimaginable things happen....anything is possible

@sam_738844  - dude that's one awesome lappy u got there....how much did it cost you???

how come none of us here knew about this lappy??? we discussed almost every lappy in this thread...but this didn't even come to our mind.....


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 31, 2013)

No there is no Y500 with 1gb gt750m.......


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 2, 2013)

Have finally made up my mind for the Y500!

Looking for the best deals in Delhi.  Got any suggestions guys?


----------



## geekindisguise (Aug 2, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> Have finally made up my mind for the Y500!
> 
> Looking for the best deals in Delhi.  Got any suggestions guys?



Dude why dont u check up the config of sam's lappy above....and try to get something like that...
On top of that i would strongly recommend something with a matte screen...glossy display sucks big time....i personally regret a glossy display...


----------



## entrana (Aug 2, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> Dude why dont u check up the config of sam's lappy above....and try to get something like that...
> On top of that i would strongly recommend something with a matte screen...glossy display sucks big time....i personally regret a glossy display...



not only is sams laptop probably not available in india, clevo series are quite expensive and that 780m will run you around 1.5 lakh +


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 2, 2013)

One doubt....

Is it worth waiting for the 4th Gen Haswell?  By when are these 4th Gen - Haswell hitting the indian market? I have read that they would be available only in selective models.
Plus what would be the price difference?


----------



## geekindisguise (Aug 2, 2013)

guys check out custom gaming laptops - Welcome to Sager Notebooks , amazing laptop configuration and in the price range of y500....


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 2, 2013)

btw - is there any news about launch of Y510P in India?


----------



## entrana (Aug 4, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> guys check out custom gaming laptops - Welcome to Sager Notebooks , amazing laptop configuration and in the price range of y500....


apparently it does ship to india however the shipping cost itself is also quite high and due to the high dollar rate unfavorable. the cheapest comparable to a 510p however costs 1350~1400 usd ~ 86k INR. not to mention the warranty will be more or less unapplicable


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 4, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> One doubt....
> 
> Is it worth waiting for the 4th Gen Haswell?  By when are these 4th Gen - Haswell hitting the indian market? I have read that they would be available only in selective models.
> Plus what would be the price difference?





bad_till_bones said:


> btw - is there any news about launch of Y510P in India?



Pls reply on this guys....


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 4, 2013)

4th gen should release by durga puja or diwali.... Price would be high initially

No idea about Y510p


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 4, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> 4th gen should release by durga puja or diwali.... Price would be high initially
> 
> No idea about Y510p



Just to make up my mind; how long are you planning to keep your Y500?


----------



## vigneshn92 (Aug 4, 2013)

My y500, though remains extremely cool has the fan running at full speed at all times. With no fan speed control, neither in the bios or any other s/w like speedfan working, is there any workaround for this ?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 4, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> Just to make up my mind; how long are you planning to keep your Y500?



3 years. perfect for buying volta!



vigneshn92 said:


> My y500, though remains extremely cool has the fan running at full speed at all times. With no fan speed control, neither in the bios or any other s/w like speedfan working, is there any workaround for this ?



you might want to get it checked.... my fans are hardly ever audible unless i use that dust removal thingy.. and unless i'm gaming the fan runs at a very low RPM.. only when i'm playing a taxing game does the temps shoot up to 75 and the fans kick in!

what kind of ideal temps are you getting with the fan running at max RPM?


----------



## vigneshn92 (Aug 4, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> 3 years. perfect for buying volta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anywhere between 40 and 45 deg .The issue is not the temps at all. Its the noise from the fans running at full speed !


----------



## geekindisguise (Aug 4, 2013)

the dvd drive is really driving me nuts...if i try to pick up the laptop , a little push on the base of dvd drive ejects the dvd drive on its own....its irritating when you have to pick it up continuously....what to do???

should i call the lenovo guys???


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 4, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> Anywhere between 40 and 45 deg .The issue is not the temps at all. Its the noise from the fans running at full speed !



Call up lenovo and tell them your fan is not working properly.... tell them that its always running at full speed even at idle and making a "LOT OF NOISE". Stress on the latter or they won't come to the rescue.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> Just to make up my mind; how long are you planning to keep your Y500?



Till 2018(acc. to dad)


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 5, 2013)

Which model to choose from btw these - 

*shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/ideapad/y-series/y510p/

Basically confused between the "Optical Device" choice - 
DVD Recordable (Dual Layer)

or


Ultrabay SLI Graphics - NVIDIA GeForce GT750M GDDR5 2GB


The later is available with a price difference of $200.  And is getting out of budget!

Confused!


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 5, 2013)

i want to know whether the currently available Y500 contains ELan or Synaptics touch pad.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 5, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> i want to know whether the currently available Y500 contains ELan or Synaptics touch pad.



Mine came with ELAN


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 5, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Mine came with ELAN



Is there any fault with the touchpad?

What about display resolution? Is it glossy or matte finish?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 5, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Is there any fault with the touchpad?
> 
> What about display resolution? Is it glossy or matte finish?



i didn't find any problems with the touchpad yet... all gesture controls work fine....

Display is 768p... and its glossy finish.


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 5, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> i didn't find any problems with the touchpad yet... all gesture controls work fine....
> 
> Display is 768p... and its glossy finish.



Thanks. I assume that resolution is 1366 x 768. I think they offered 1920 earlier.

I also want to know whether the graphics is better than Dell's AMD Radeon™ HD 8730M

I find 69K costly for this config. Same thing is priced less with Dell.


----------



## entrana (Aug 5, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Thanks. I assume that resolution is 1366 x 768. I think they offered 1920 earlier.
> 
> I also want to know whether the graphics is better than Dell's AMD Radeon™ HD 8730M
> 
> I find 69K costly for this config. Same thing is priced less with Dell.


lol if you just said "the same thing" then you couldnt be way way farther from teh truth. not only is the gpu in this config 2.5 x faster than the one dell is offering, it can be overclocked to be up to 3 times faster. not to mention the awesme looks, backlit keyboard etc. not to mention dell offers ULV processors and those are low power ones which gives less performance


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 5, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Thanks. I assume that resolution is 1366 x 768. I think they offered 1920 earlier.
> 
> I also want to know whether the graphics is better than Dell's AMD Radeon™ HD 8730M
> 
> I find 69K costly for this config. Same thing is priced less with Dell.



lol! no wayy... like entrana said... 750m beats the crap out of a 8730m. the only thing the dell might be good at is the battery life.
y500 is good vfm... dell on the other hand is overpriced.


----------



## geekindisguise (Aug 5, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> the dvd drive is really driving me nuts...if i try to pick up the laptop , a little push on the base of dvd drive ejects the dvd drive on its own....its irritating when you have to pick it up continuously....what to do???
> 
> Should i call the lenovo guys???



someone plz comment on this....


----------



## entrana (Aug 5, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> lol! no wayy... like entrana said... 750m beats the crap out of a 8730m. the only thing the dell might be good at is the battery life.
> y500 is good vfm... dell on the other hand is overpriced.



dell and battery is like needle and sword. the least to say is it sucks...



geekindisguise said:


> someone plz comment on this....



try removing the drive from ultrabay and checking if the button isnt pressed somewhere like lodged in. else lenovo


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 6, 2013)

entrana said:


> dell and battery is like needle and sword. the least to say is it sucks...





ooh! i didn't know tht... my guess was completely based upon the fact tht it carries a ulv processor and a slow gpu


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 6, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Thanks. I assume that resolution is 1366 x 768. I think they offered 1920 earlier.
> 
> I also want to know whether the graphics is better than Dell's AMD Radeon™ HD 8730M
> 
> I find 69K costly for this config. Same thing is priced less with Dell.



When Y500 was launched initially, it was priced at around 64000 with full HD (1920X1080). But now for 1366x768 they are charging 69000. This is my point.


----------



## entrana (Aug 6, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> When Y500 was launched initially, it was priced at around 64000 with full HD (1920X1080). But now for 1366x768 they are charging 69000. This is my point.


how can prices not increase, do you even realize how fast our economy is crashing down. dollar exchange is now touching 62.
When the original y500 released dollar rate was sub 54-55. These products are imported and price will NATURALLY go up, which can not be avoided. As far as lenovo is concerned they are selling at a reasonable rate. As to the question of whether 69k is worth for this setting ,i personally believe it is. comparing with the nearest competitor which is the samsung n05in at 62k, it houses a 650m and a 1600x900 screen however is prone to extreme overheating in many cases and no backlit keyboard.

*Point being* prices have increased. accept that and move on. it is one of the many consequences of the rising dollar rate. for arguments sake the iphone used to release at a max rate of 40k now it is 55k. ( 32 gb ). in my opinion the 69k price of the new model is worthy considering current economic  situations and the features it offers. if however your price limit is fixed at 64k i would suggest the samsung model, or if gaming isnt a real priority one of the dell models.


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 6, 2013)

entrana said:


> how can prices not increase, do you even realize how fast our economy is crashing down. dollar exchange is now touching 62.
> When the original y500 released dollar rate was sub 54-55. These products are imported and price will NATURALLY go up, which can not be avoided. As far as lenovo is concerned they are selling at a reasonable rate. As to the question of whether 69k is worth for this setting ,i personally believe it is. comparing with the nearest competitor which is the samsung n05in at 62k, it houses a 650m and a 1600x900 screen however is prone to extreme overheating in many cases and no backlit keyboard.
> 
> *Point being* prices have increased. accept that and move on. it is one of the many consequences of the rising dollar rate. for arguments sake the iphone used to release at a max rate of 40k now it is 55k. ( 32 gb ). in my opinion the 69k price of the new model is worthy considering current economic  situations and the features it offers. if however your price limit is fixed at 64k i would suggest the samsung model, or if gaming isnt a real priority one of the dell models.



Thanks for your comments. I found from your sig that you are using Y500. 

Can you please tell me about the heating especially on the bottom of the laptop after 3 hours of usage?

Is the GPU included with Y500 is better than ATI HD7730M 2GB Graphics


----------



## H2O (Aug 6, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> can any of you guys give a snapshot of your warranty info as appearing on the lenovo india website???
> only those guys give the snapshot whose warranty has been corrected to two years...
> also what does "CO1" and "TRX" mean in case of warranty???



You got it from Flipkart?

Its showing my warranty is till 2014. 

So, I contacted Flipkart and they are saying its a one year warranty when it was and still is clearly mentioned in the Y500 page that its a "*2 Years Warranty ( 1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Carry In Accidental Damage Protection) Lenovo India Warranty and Free Transit Insurance.*".


----------



## entrana (Aug 6, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Thanks for your comments. I found from your sig that you are using Y500.
> 
> Can you please tell me about the heating especially on the bottom of the laptop after 3 hours of usage?
> 
> Is the GPU included with Y500 is better than ATI HD7730M 2GB Graphics



to answer this query once and for all, the gpu on this laptop is WAY WAY better than ANY OTHER gpu available in this subrange. ANY. the margin of improvement is over 80% which implies that the gpu in this laptop is at least twice more powerful than any other gpu available, specially AMD.

as for the heating it is virtually absent. i play games on my lap including battelfield 3 with no noticeable discomfort due to heat. its only hot near the heating vent which is on the left side for obvious reason but unless you are touching that, and by no means you should be, it is completely cool.



H2O said:


> You got it from Flipkart?
> 
> Its showing my warranty is till 2014.
> 
> So, I contacted Flipkart and they are saying its a one year warranty when it was and still is clearly mentioned in the Y500 page that its a "*2 Years Warranty ( 1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Carry In Accidental Damage Protection) Lenovo India Warranty and Free Transit Insurance.*".


that 2 year warranty was a scheme but can also be availed for an additional 2-3 k during offline purchase.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 6, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Thanks for your comments. I found from your sig that you are using Y500.
> 
> Can you please tell me about the heating especially on the bottom of the laptop after 3 hours of usage?
> 
> Is the GPU included with Y500 is better than ATI HD7730M 2GB Graphics



7730m is a joke compared to the 750m


----------



## geekindisguise (Aug 6, 2013)

H2O said:


> You got it from Flipkart?
> 
> Its showing my warranty is till 2014.
> 
> So, I contacted Flipkart and they are saying its a one year warranty when it was and still is clearly mentioned in the Y500 page that its a "*2 Years Warranty ( 1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Carry In Accidental Damage Protection) Lenovo India Warranty and Free Transit Insurance.*".



no i did not get it from flipkart....however my warranty has now been updated to 2 years....just go to the lenovo india website....you will get all necessary instructions there....
cheers...



H2O said:


> You got it from Flipkart?
> 
> Its showing my warranty is till 2014.
> 
> So, I contacted Flipkart and they are saying its a one year warranty when it was and still is clearly mentioned in the Y500 page that its a "*2 Years Warranty ( 1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Carry In Accidental Damage Protection) Lenovo India Warranty and Free Transit Insurance.*".



no i did not get it from flipkart....however my warranty has now been updated to 2 years....just go to the lenovo india website....you will get all necessary instructions there....
cheers...

the product is entitled to two year warranty....and if you've purchased it in the last one month....i believe you are also entitled to Rs. 5000 free e-voucher.....


----------



## vishugamer (Aug 6, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> no i did not get it from flipkart....however my warranty has now been updated to 2 years....just go to the lenovo india website....you will get all necessary instructions there....
> cheers...
> 
> 
> ...



How can one redeem the evoucherI bought my Y500 just about a month back so i might as well redeem it.


----------



## amg009 (Aug 6, 2013)

Guys I am getting the new y500 with gt 750 from my local store for 57k. The biggest concern I have is the 768p screen, should I go for it or should I go for the gt 650m version if I find one..?
Still if I find the gt 650m version would it be having the elan touch pad which had issues..?


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 7, 2013)

What about the display of Y500? Will it be too reflective especially I have tube light facing backside of my desk?

Is the display of Y500 better than Dell Truelife?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 7, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> What about the display of Y500? Will it be too reflective especially I have tube light facing backside of my desk?
> 
> Is the display of Y500 better than Dell Truelife?



what you're asking is personal preference. personally i like glossy screens so i cant tell! Its best if u go to a store and have a look at the model yourself! otherwise if you take someone's word for it and then don't like it later... you'll end up repenting it!


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 7, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> What about the display of Y500? Will it be too reflective especially I have tube light facing backside of my desk?
> 
> Is the display of Y500 better than Dell Truelife?



+1 to what Akash Nandi said... Its goona hamper your work if you have the tube light on the backside!!!


----------



## n3rd (Aug 7, 2013)

Really? It's not that bad though, surely? I mean I have a CFL just behind my head and it's reasonably bright. I see OK. Still, if that's a dealbreaker, then probably not - I dunno. I much prefer glossy screens as well.

By the way fellas, do you feel that our screen calibration is a bit off? It seems a bit yellow-ish (i.e. warm) to my eyes? I don't want to tinker with the values without any professional equipments, are there any good data I can use as reference point?


----------



## geekindisguise (Aug 7, 2013)

vishugamer said:


> How can one redeem the evoucherI bought my Y500 just about a month back so i might as well redeem it.



just go to Do Gear Program and you'll get all the instructions there....do tell me what you bought for the rs.5000 e-voucher...



n3rd said:


> Really? It's not that bad though, surely? I mean I have a CFL just behind my head and it's reasonably bright. I see OK. Still, if that's a dealbreaker, then probably not - I dunno. I much prefer glossy screens as well.
> 
> By the way fellas, do you feel that our screen calibration is a bit off? It seems a bit yellow-ish (i.e. warm) to my eyes? I don't want to tinker with the values without any professional equipments, are there any good data I can use as reference point?



lol....i think my one has just toooo white display....


----------



## H2O (Aug 7, 2013)

Finally Lenovo have updated my warranty status.

*i.imgur.com/eMG2Noz.png



amg009 said:


> Guys I am getting the new y500 with gt 750 from my local store for 57k. The biggest concern I have is the 768p screen, should I go for it or should I go for the gt 650m version if I find one..?
> Still if I find the gt 650m version would it be having the elan touch pad which had issues..?



57K?

Thats an awesome price, man.

If you can manage to get the 650m model then great otherwise 57K for Y500 with 750m is simply a brilliant deal.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 7, 2013)

amg009 said:


> Guys I am getting the new y500 with gt 750 from my local store for 57k. The biggest concern I have is the 768p screen, should I go for it or should I go for the gt 650m version if I find one..?
> Still if I find the gt 650m version would it be having the elan touch pad which had issues..?



Tht's a good great deal!

Between, is it some personal reference or what?

N where are u from?


----------



## geekindisguise (Aug 7, 2013)

H2O said:


> Finally Lenovo have updated my warranty status.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/eMG2Noz.png



My warranty status doesnt show the third block...do all of you people have three blocks in their warranty status???


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 8, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Really? It's not that bad though, surely? I mean I have a CFL just behind my head and it's reasonably bright. I see OK. Still, if that's a dealbreaker, then probably not - I dunno. I much prefer glossy screens as well.
> 
> By the way fellas, do you feel that our screen calibration is a bit off? It seems a bit yellow-ish (i.e. warm) to my eyes? I don't want to tinker with the values without any professional equipments, are there any good data I can use as reference point?



i doubt if anything will happen if u tinker with the settings... just don't put something at an incredibly high value



geekindisguise said:


> My warranty status doesnt show the third block...do all of you people have three blocks in their warranty status???



i just checked... i dnt have the third block. But i read the whole thing and it sounds fine.



geekindisguise said:


> just go to Do Gear Program and you'll get all the instructions there....do tell me what you bought for the rs.5000 e-voucher...



i just completed the registration process. How long do they usually take to mail you the coupon?


----------



## n3rd (Aug 8, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> just go to Do Gear Program and you'll get all the instructions there....do tell me what you bought for the rs.5000 e-voucher...
> 
> 
> 
> lol....i think my one has just toooo white display....



Yeah mine too - that is desaturated, with a yellow tint however.


----------



## geekindisguise (Aug 8, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> i just completed the registration process. How long do they usually take to mail you the coupon?



well you should have already got some mail...there you will be given a link....you'll have to go there and keep checking the status of your coupon....

by the way...when did you buy your laptop???


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 8, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> well you should have already got some mail...there you will be given a link....you'll have to go there and keep checking the status of your coupon....
> 
> by the way...when did you buy your laptop???



bought it on the 2nd of july

wht did u purchase with the coupon?


----------



## amg009 (Aug 8, 2013)

H2O said:


> 57K?
> 
> Thats an awesome price, man.
> 
> If you can manage to get the 650m model then great otherwise 57K for Y500 with 750m is simply a brilliant deal.



Sorry guys I have been informed wrong, the seller told me the wrong price. Later when I called to clarify, he said it was a mistake and the price would be 68k..


----------



## geekindisguise (Aug 8, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> bought it on the 2nd of july
> 
> wht did u purchase with the coupon?



I didn't get it as my purchase was not in the offer period...


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 8, 2013)

amg009 said:


> Sorry guys I have been informed wrong, the seller told me the wrong price. Later when I called to clarify, he said it was a mistake and the price would be 68k..



its still decent considering the dollar rate!



geekindisguise said:


> I didn't get it as my purchase was not in the offer period...



tough luck man!


----------



## geekindisguise (Aug 8, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> tough luck man!



yeah...but its pathetic....we being few of the very first customers got absolutely no free goodies....lenovo sucks in this regard


----------



## entrana (Aug 8, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> yeah...but its pathetic....we being few of the very first customers got absolutely no free goodies....lenovo sucks in this regard


we got at a cheaper price so


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 9, 2013)

if u buy lappy for 69000 u will get 5000 voucher. but still u have to spend more to get the item you want.

I can only see a tablet priced at 9K. rest of them are under 1000.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 10, 2013)

Can anyone say what is the actual display resolution of this ?

Flikart says 1366 x768. Just wnat to confirm as in Flipkart reviews , it says Full HD.

Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## H2O (Aug 11, 2013)

Its 1366 x768.

There was another model which was Full HD but that model has been discontinued. So, the initial reviews are about Full HD model.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 11, 2013)

H2O said:


> Its 1366 x768.
> 
> There was another model which was Full HD but that model has been discontinued. So, the initial reviews are about Full HD model.



Ok thanks... planning to get this... 

Are u talking about the 510P model ? 
Also , can anybody tell me the best bet I can get this one ?
I saw flipkart. Nice deal. Any better deals ?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 12, 2013)

so i got my e-coupon from lenovo

and on the downside, just noticed that my battery wear level is down to 9% already in just a month! and i havent even used the battery once baring a battery gauge reset


----------



## entrana (Aug 12, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> so i got my e-coupon from lenovo
> 
> and on the downside, just noticed that my battery wear level is down to 9% already in just a month! and i havent even used the battery once baring a battery gauge reset


lol that shouldnt happen after 2 months my wear is 3%. btw just use without battery like i do. my laptop is always plugged in so i use without battery. not to mention since its not on battery i can use high performance mode liberally


----------



## diya.r (Aug 13, 2013)

So basically most issues on this thread will clear up if Y510 is launched. I think lenevo india probably wants to sell out all tbe currently available units of Y500  before they launch Y510. God knows when that will be. Anybody here gotta clue?


----------



## H2O (Aug 13, 2013)

I had read somewhere that Y510 will be lunched around Dussehra.


----------



## entrana (Aug 14, 2013)

diya.r said:


> So basically most issues on this thread will clear up if Y510 is launched. I think lenevo india probably wants to sell out all tbe currently available units of Y500  before they launch Y510. God knows when that will be. Anybody here gotta clue?


the 510p will be launched when it will be launched but you guys should question yourself if you are ready for an investment, because it will be quite more expensive than current models. and the ONLY additional benefit would be an extra 2 hours of quoted battery time which seems highly glorified. Considering the dollar rate and an increase in import duty given the current economic state of the country , this new model whenever it will be released will be much more expensive than the current 500p model. is the extra battery life really worth it? 
you guys may end up regretting like the people who didnt get the 650m model with 1080p screen because they were waiting for the 750m model, which turned up to be way more expensive and less feature. for comparison a 1080p screen upgrade normally costs 5-6k on most laptops so factoring in that the 650m model wouldve been worth 58-60k compared to now OR we can say that a 1080p 500p with 750m wouldve cost 75k.
In summation - for people who are waiting for 510p, note that the prices will be highly inflated and the benefits only on battery life, that too a 2 hour increase.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 14, 2013)

entrana said:


> the 510p will be launched when it will be launched but you guys should question yourself if you are ready for an investment, because it will be quite more expensive than current models. and the ONLY additional benefit would be an extra 2 hours of quoted battery time which seems highly glorified. Considering the dollar rate and an increase in import duty given the current economic state of the country , this new model whenever it will be released will be much more expensive than the current 500p model. is the extra battery life really worth it?
> you guys may end up regretting like the people who didnt get the 650m model with 1080p screen because they were waiting for the 750m model, which turned up to be way more expensive and less feature. for comparison a 1080p screen upgrade normally costs 5-6k on most laptops so factoring in that the 650m model wouldve been worth 58-60k compared to now OR we can say that a 1080p 500p with 750m wouldve cost 75k.
> In summation - for people who are waiting for 510p, note that the prices will be highly inflated and the benefits only on battery life, that too a 2 hour increase.


 
So basically wat you r saying is we should be  satisfied with the current model of Y500 even if it doesn't have 1080pi. And which store in India would upgrade a laptop screen to FHD for 5k-6k? . Its easy for you to say all this as u have the FHD  version of Y500. I'm basically addressing who can't have that model now. And who don't want to compromise on a screen which isn't FHD. most people on this thread address this as a major issue. Since its a continuing consensus , it's obvious they have doubts purchasing the new Y500  model. May be they r fine paying a higher price. Its up to them. I guess they think an extra  SLI GPU , a haswell processor and the extended battery life is worth the price hike, unlike the current Y500 which is a step down from its predecessor and definitely didn't justify that much a hike in price


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 14, 2013)

Y510p is good for those who are willing to spend upto 80k but can't import one. Nowadays even if you have 80k, you can't find a *performance* laptop better than Y500 in India.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 14, 2013)

Guys, I am waiting for Y510P.  N Anupam knows it! 

But, would give my unbiased comments here.  According to some sources (not official though); Y510P would be launched in two variants - i5 & i7.  i5 is expected to be around 63k n i7 would be nearing 72k.

Now, about the release date; it's not official yet.  Some sources are saying, you may get it in August end.  While some are saying it may be released near Diwali.

My only reason for the wait is - 

- My current Dell XPS M1530 is working ok as of now!
- Just want to make sure that the i7 version of Y510P is indeed above 70k.
- If the Y510P goes over 75k (above my budget), I will go for Y500.  N who knows, the price of Y500 dips after the release of Y510P.


----------



## H2O (Aug 14, 2013)

Those who had the voucher coupons, what did you all buy with it?

These are the three, I'm planning to get:-

Lenovo Wireless Headset W770(B) - Redemption Offer

Do Shield - 2 year ext. warranty - Redemption Offer

Lenovo Gaming Wired Mouse HM6811 (Black) - Redemption Offer


----------



## entrana (Aug 14, 2013)

diya.r said:


> So basically wat you r saying is we should be  satisfied with the current model of Y500 even if it doesn't have 1080pi. And which store in India would upgrade a laptop screen to FHD for 5k-6k? . Its easy for you to say all this as u have the FHD  version of Y500. I'm basically addressing who can't have that model now. And who don't want to compromise on a screen which isn't FHD. most people on this thread address this as a major issue. Since its a continuing consensus , it's obvious they have doubts purchasing the new Y500  model. May be they r fine paying a higher price. Its up to them. I guess they think an extra  SLI GPU , a haswell processor and the extended battery life is worth the price hike, unlike the current Y500 which is a step down from its predecessor and definitely didn't justify that much a hike in price


-first of all, the 510p will probably not be included with the extra sli gpu, as from the current trends.
-i am not saying that you should be satisfied, i am just saying to consider the outcome of when the 510p would be actually released. -the 510p isnt a guaranteed 1080p screen as the 768p  screen models exist. if you read carefully my point was that the new 510p will be released with the same specs except a haswell processor. no 1080p screen no extra gpu, at a much increased price.
-as for the hd screen thing, dell upgrades its laptops to fhd for an extra 6k on 15r models. not sure f it still does that now but back a few months it used to hence this where the cost was estimated from.
- i am not saying that you shouldnt pay a higher price. i am just saying that people should be cautious for the 510p as the prices will increase and if they are fine with that, then it is their decision.
- the current model's price is perfectly justified as you MUST factor in the depreciating rupee. its not a price hike as the product is imported and subjected to the changing dollar rates.



anupam_pb said:


> Y510p is good for those who are willing to spend upto 80k but can't import one. Nowadays even if you have 80k, you can't find a *performance* laptop better than Y500 in India.


-exactly my point.



bad_till_bones said:


> Guys, I am waiting for Y510P.  N Anupam knows it!
> 
> But, would give my unbiased comments here.  According to some sources (not official though); Y510P would be launched in two variants - i5 & i7.  i5 is expected to be around 63k n i7 would be nearing 72k.
> 
> ...


- the dip of the y500 prices is highly unlikely as they will probably overprice the y510 for a while to sell out excess stocks of y500. they still have to recover the cost of the laptop. note that the dips in prices occurs after a long time and new models are always priced more.



H2O said:


> Those who had the voucher coupons, what did you all buy with it?
> 
> These are the three, I'm planning to get:-
> 
> ...



for the do shield warranty, kindly read the description. " 1 Year onsite to 3 Year CCI (customer carry-in) upgrade" . does it not imply that you will lose onsite warranty however get 3 years carry in warranty for 3 years.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 14, 2013)

H2O said:


> Those who had the voucher coupons, what did you all buy with it?
> 
> These are the three, I'm planning to get:-
> 
> ...



U can only redeem 1 item... not all 3.
and secondly.. i would advise u to not take the do shield as it will cancel your ADP warranty.

i think i'll just get the LENOVO BACKPACK 15.6" (YC600-WW). Paisa vasooli! 
not much of a mouse fanatic anyway!



entrana said:


> lol that shouldnt happen after 2 months my wear is 3%. btw just use without battery like i do. my laptop is always plugged in so i use without battery. not to mention since its not on battery i can use high performance mode liberally



cant... i live in manipal (college) and its rainy season here and though power doesn't go off... it may.. :/.. tht might damage laptop ... wont it?

PS : they are replacing my battery... its wear level is still stuck at 9% and its charging waayyyy tooo slowly! 4% in 20 mins! lol!

And to everyone who is interested in the Y510p .... yes ... its a very good model. But, it'll probably cost more too and i doubt if they will give the FHD screen with that. the only added bonus is a haswell processor and optimus which allows battery life to shoot up to 5hrs. and for this, they'll probably charge you 5K extra...  If battery life is all you are worried about.... then just buy another battery for 5k and you'll end up with 8hrs battery in total


----------



## entrana (Aug 14, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> cant... i live in manipal (college) and its rainy season here and though power doesn't go off... it may.. :/.. tht might damage laptop ... wont it?
> 
> PS : they are replacing my battery... its wear level is still stuck at 9% and its charging waayyyy tooo slowly! 4% in 20 mins! lol!
> 
> And to everyone who is interested in the Y510p .... yes ... its a very good model. But, it'll probably cost more too and i doubt if they will give the FHD screen with that. the only added bonus is a haswell processor and optimus which allows battery life to shoot up to 5hrs. and for this, they'll probably charge you 5K extra...  If battery life is all you are worried about.... then just buy another battery for 5k and you'll end up with 8hrs battery in total


- it wont damage the laptop. at max it can lead you to loss of data while working. they are probably replacing due to slow charging. its a good thing i guess but i would advise you to take care of your battery. dont unnecessarily use it. as for me i am aiming to have it replaced within 1.5 years of purchase or higher so that i would get a new battery at the end of my warranty cycle /


----------



## diya.r (Aug 14, 2013)

The price of the current Y500 model is not fair after having the 1080pi removed and the new GPU Is very similar to the 650M, exchange rates not withstanding. As u suggest in all probability that the Y510p will be downsized and overpriced, there is equal probability that no changes will happen. Its all perception and guess work at this point.  Like u i also will guess , but differently, and I'm going to support the possibility that Y510 will launch with all its perks atleast initially. If any changes r brought forth it wil be later on, like how they did with the Y500. At this juncture nothing much to do but wait.


----------



## geekindisguise (Aug 14, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> so i got my e-coupon from lenovo




you guys can atleast give me a thanks...ghor kalyug..

by the way...how do you guys check the battery wear level???


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 15, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> you guys can atleast give me a thanks...ghor kalyug..
> 
> by the way...how do you guys check the battery wear level???



lol! thanks geek! try using HWmonitor. More or less accurate.


H20.. i'm really sorry... made a mistake... you can indeed purchase multiple items!


----------



## H2O (Aug 15, 2013)

Its ok, man.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 16, 2013)

hey guys I saw this listing of Y500 at Lenovo Y500-59346619- Buy Online @ GreenDust India
Do any of you have any idea about this website?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 16, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> hey guys I saw this listing of Y500 at Lenovo Y500-59346619- Buy Online @ GreenDust India
> Do any of you have any idea about this website?



Its a refurbished laptop, means the original laptop had some problems and it has been rectified by lenovo ( or than greendust site ) and selling it a cheaper rates, basically there are many people who buy refurbished laptops but we can't say what problem the laptop had earlier. and 49k is not a small amount.

ask them whether the laptop covers original lenovo warranty, if it has then there is at least a peace of mind to invest money.


----------



## HeRock (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello, I feel that the Power Cable/Cord (the cable that connects the adapter with the wall socket) that came with my Y500 too small for my needs. Would like a longer replacement (atleast 3m). Any idea where to get one, and the probable pocket pinch?


----------



## entrana (Aug 17, 2013)

HeRock said:


> Hello, I feel that the Power Cable/Cord (the cable that connects the adapter with the wall socket) that came with my Y500 too small for my needs. Would like a longer replacement (atleast 3m). Any idea where to get one, and the probable pocket pinch?


replacement cables are available in many computer shops, or hardware shops although i doubt any one would have a cable as long as 3m. and from my personal experience the ones that they do sell are prone to fire. i once bought 3 and they all melted in a few hours. so a word of caution to buying 3rd party cables and i suggest you find an alternate way to lengthen the cord like those multiplug ones that have a wire length of over 2 meters.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello guys.
Got the Y500 GT750M FHD, 8GB, 1TB, i7 3630QM.
with 2 yr international warranty, Lenovo Sport Backpack, N50 wireless mouse for a very very reasonable price from the US via Lenovo US.
Its been working flawlessly since then.

For those who have doubts getting the laptop from US.

*Lenovo takes around 15-20days to ship from the date of order over there, so plan accordingly if you are in to get it from there.
*Lenovo online chat sales reps will give you freebies(bag, mouse, etc) and might upgrade your warranty if you know how to talk.
*Lenovo honours international warranty fro the Y500 in India, so the laptops bought from the US will be covered over here, keep in mind that you WONT get accidental warranty just the manufacturer warranty.
*No problems for laptop chargers due to 110/220v variation, you simply need an adapter or a new power cord which is like Rs15 and Rs80 respectively.
*FHD is available over there with GT750m


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 21, 2013)

congratulations on your purchase....Post a review with snaps and performance benchmarks


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 21, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Hello guys.
> Got the Y500 GT750M FHD, 8GB, 1TB, i7 3630QM.
> with 2 yr international warranty, Lenovo Sport Backpack, N50 wireless mouse for a very very reasonable price from the US via Lenovo US.
> Its been working flawlessly since then.
> ...



Congrats dude.... 

I am also having the similar requirement. How much u had to pay (INR or $) ?
Y u didn't to for the Y510p then ?

When exactly did u place the order ?


----------



## diya.r (Aug 21, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Hello guys.
> Got the Y500 GT750M FHD, 8GB, 1TB, i7 3630QM.
> with 2 yr international warranty, Lenovo Sport Backpack, N50 wireless mouse for a very very reasonable price from the US via Lenovo US.
> Its been working flawlessly since then.
> ...




How did you manage to buy from the US site when in filling up the address section there is no option for shipping to another country. If you could elaborate on the process it would be extremely helpful. Also with the import tax and CESS ,how much did it end up costing.

P. S 

I had messaged lenovo India on their Facebook page, today they replied -

Lenovo India
Hi Diya, we will be soon releasing Lenovo Y510p most probably by the end of October. However we are not in the position to assure you this release. Therefore please stay tuned for the official announcements on the same

Just wanted to put this info out there


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 22, 2013)

I had it delivered to my relatives in the US, they made the payment, then they got it to India so no import duties. I just had to pay tax in the US as per state law, like every other US consumer.
Will do a review as and when time permits.
Y510p wasnt launched when I ordered the Y500, Y510p doesnt have mSATA, instead it has NGFF / M2 in its most basic avatar, so large drives are not a possibility.

Please PM me for exact costs involved.

My order status page with some details masked:

*i.imgur.com/v00ydTa.gif


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 22, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> I had it delivered to my relatives in the US, they made the payment, then they got it to India so no import duties. I just had to pay tax in the US as per state law, like every other US consumer.
> Will do a review as and when time permits.
> Y510p wasnt launched when I ordered the Y500, Y510p doesnt have mSATA, instead it has NGFF / M2 in its most basic avatar, so large drives are not a possibility.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the purchase!!!  Did you get the SLI config???


----------



## iamzero (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey,

I am also going to US in october and planning to buy y510p there. However, i am doubtful of import duties and all things. I fi buy there and bring it to India, do i have to pay any duties or custom tax? Did your relatives brought it packed or just the laptop.?


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 22, 2013)

iamzero said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am also going to US in october and planning to buy y510p there. However, i am doubtful of import duties and all things. I fi buy there and bring it to India, do i have to pay any duties or custom tax? Did your relatives brought it packed or just the laptop.?



You can bring one laptop free of duties with baggage.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 22, 2013)

get 1 more for me also


iamzero said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am also going to US in october and planning to buy y510p there. However, i am doubtful of import duties and all things. I fi buy there and bring it to India, do i have to pay any duties or custom tax? Did your relatives brought it packed or just the laptop.?


----------



## H2O (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats Utkarsh.


----------



## iamzero (Aug 22, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> You can bring one laptop free of duties with baggage.



I meant that laptop completely packed in its box. Not put in the luggage. And in that case do i have to follow the green channel or red channel. If you have experience let me know or if anyone else can give me detailed insight!


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 22, 2013)

iamzero said:


> I meant that laptop completely packed in its box. Not put in the luggage. And in that case do i have to follow the green channel or red channel. If you have experience let me know or if anyone else can give me detailed insight!



I don't have any xperience. You can bring it along with your hand baggage and declare it properly. Say u are bringing it for personal use.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 22, 2013)

Non-sli version.
Dont get the laptop packed in its box, get it unpacked and bring it saying that it is for personal use, which it really is anyway.
No taxes or duties paid in India, only the normal price and tax applicable for normal US citizens.
Warranty is applicable here under Lenovo IWS, but accidental is not applicable, just the manufacturer warranty.
PS: Just get the laptop with all the documents and accessories and skip the box and packing material, and no probs with customs.

@H2O
Thanks bro


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 24, 2013)

Simply went to check nearby lenovo showroom. The guy said he can try to arrange the 650M Full HD Y500 edition.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 24, 2013)

Your lucky. Here in bangalore i contacted the lenovo showrooms. But they couldnt get their hands on the FHD version of Y500.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone knows whether we can have remove the DVD drive and have the ultra bay in the Indian 650M Full HD version ?


----------



## entrana (Aug 24, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Anyone knows whether we can have remove the DVD drive and have the ultra bay in the Indian 650M Full HD version ?


of course we can. who said we cant?


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 25, 2013)

but where would we get the ultrabay 650m?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 25, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> but where would we get the ultrabay 650m?



sadly, from the US


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 25, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> sadly, from the US



It's scarce there too!!!


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 26, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Simply went to check nearby lenovo showroom. The guy said he can try to arrange the 650M Full HD Y500 edition.



The dealer is asking 70k. Should i go for this ?


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 26, 2013)

then why dont you buy y510p with 2gpus and fhd?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 26, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> then why dont you buy y510p with 2gpus and fhd?


It is not available her, ryt ? I cannot get it from US.


----------



## H2O (Aug 26, 2013)

Wait for few days then. The Y510p will be available in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2013)

Yup it will be available around 75k rumours say 73k which will be fab considering dollars against rupees.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 26, 2013)

now its available in few stores in bang. and delhi @73k
but sad part is its not a sli version.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 26, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> now its available in few stores in bang. and delhi @73k
> but sad part is its not a sli version.





H2O said:


> Wait for few days then. The Y510p will be available in the next couple of weeks.



These are confirmed, ryt ? I've to say this to him today.

Also any idea whether this also is going to be a stripped down version ? Like no Full HD or no SSD for Indian Version ?


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 26, 2013)

now only one version is available as dealer told me which is 59390016 which is fhd&non-sli @73k.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 26, 2013)

Has anyone uninstalled the nvidia drivers and then tried to install the intel igpu drivers in the Gt 750m model?

Also... Has anyone updated their drivers to 320.49...?... is there any increase in performance/lower temps?


----------



## entrana (Aug 26, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Has anyone uninstalled the nvidia drivers and then tried to install the intel igpu drivers in the Gt 750m model?
> 
> Also... Has anyone updated their drivers to 320.49...?... is there any increase in performance/lower temps?


the hardware of intel itself is not detected. if it was it wouldve shown something like unrecognized hardware or whatever. hence it is not possible to install intel drivers.
as for nvidia drivers, im running on the latest beta 326.80 and its quite stable. as for performance increase theres really no absolute way to measure the difference so im just taking nvidias word for it. temps are more or less same.



yashxxx said:


> now its available in few stores in bang. and delhi @73k
> but sad part is its not a sli version.


there was never going to be a sli version to begin wiht in india. also i suggest waiting for official details as the fhd screen seems too good to be true against dollar rate + haswell. it may  turn out to be a farce like the 750m release which everyone knew and claimed to be fhd and turned out wasnt.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 26, 2013)

entrana said:


> the hardware of intel itself is not detected. if it was it wouldve shown something like unrecognized hardware or whatever. hence it is not possible to install intel drivers.
> as for nvidia drivers, im running on the latest beta 326.80 and its quite stable. as for performance increase theres really no absolute way to measure the difference so im just taking nvidias word for it. temps are more or less same.



Not even in terms of 3dmark or something...?... i know they are useless from gaming point of view bt still.. 



yashxxx said:


> now only one version is available as dealer told me which is 57390016 which is fhd&non-sli @73k.



That would be one hell of a deal man!


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 26, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> now only one version is available as dealer told me which is 57390016 which is fhd&non-sli @73k.



Chennai price is 75k. Gonna check out other showrooms as well.

Is the processor of Y510p underpowered compared to original Y500(3632QM) ?
Read it somewhere...


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 26, 2013)

its fhd nothing to worry about.
and its 4700MQ.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2013)

Has anyone confirmed with fhd screen.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 27, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Has anyone confirmed with fhd screen.


I called 5-6 shops.. All said Full HD.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> I called 5-6 shops.. All said Full HD.


you called where chennai or some where else


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 27, 2013)

$hadow said:


> you called where chennai or some where else



3 from Chennai. Rest Kerala.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2013)

IdeaPad Y510p (Dusk Black) - Ideapad - Laptops
Found it here


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 27, 2013)

Thats one sexy deal! get it before they remove the FULL HD screen!


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Thats one sexy deal! get it before they remove the FULL HD screen!



Yeah looking forward to get one but don't noe whether price will come down or not.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 27, 2013)

i dont think price will come down as now 1$=66(today).


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 28, 2013)

To all the Y500 owners.... I finally found where dolby is installed.
It is indeed preinstalled. Go to control panel>> sound>> properties>> Dolby tab


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 28, 2013)

Guys,
How to check the touch pad and keyboard issues during purchase ? I mean the newer Y500 versions doesnt have this issue. Even then just wanted to know.

I might buy the 510p version today.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 28, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Guys,
> How to check the touch pad and keyboard issues during purchase ? I mean the newer Y500 versions doesnt have this issue. Even then just wanted to know.
> 
> I might buy the 510p version today.



the touchpad is average if u ask me... :/ it only looks good 
so even if its wrking properly as intended... you might feel is messed up. 

just updated my drivers and carried out a 3dmark13... firestrike shot up to 1988 ! *_*


----------



## entrana (Aug 28, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Guys,
> How to check the touch pad and keyboard issues during purchase ? I mean the newer Y500 versions doesnt have this issue. Even then just wanted to know.
> 
> I might buy the 510p version today.



To everyone with touchpad doubts, the touchpad issues have been solved MONTHS AGO , however the touchpad still sucks compared to most touchpads. its not lenovos fault, its synaptics fault for trying to be like apple and failing miserably like every other company who tries to buy. However you cannot term it as faulty as it is functioning as per synaptics design

also if you do buy the 510p please do post all the official specs here. hopefully not another fullhd scam as 750m model. and of course the following benchmarks
1) 3dmark 11
2) 3dmark 13



Akash Nandi said:


> the touchpad is average if u ask me... :/ it only looks good
> so even if its wrking properly as intended... you might feel is messed up.
> 
> just updated my drivers and carried out a 3dmark13... firestrike shot up to 1988 ! *_*


nice. just retested 3dmark 11 its more or less the same. i guess they optimized it further for 3dmark 13.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 28, 2013)

There is only one version for Y510p.
It comes with 755M and full HD. Checked n confirmed
..

Placed order. Will post benchmarks soon


----------



## suju_rec13 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi,

I had purchased y500 (with 720p) from flipkart in June. While ordering the flipkart site showed 2 years warranty. But when i checked on lenovo site it is showing only 1 year. 

I talked to Flipkart, who asked me to contact lenovo.
Contacted lenovo at india@lenovoreg.com, they asked me to register at Lenovo
I did that, but later they replied me saying "you are not eligible to redeem this offer, as you have made a purchase before offer period"

Anyone else with the same issue. Please help.

Thanks,
Sujith


----------



## H2O (Aug 29, 2013)

suju_rec13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had purchased y500 (with 720p) from flipkart in June. While ordering the flipkart site showed 2 years warranty. But when i checked on lenovo site it is showing only 1 year.
> 
> ...



They said the same to me as well. 

But tell Flipkart that in their site it showed "2 Years Warranty ( 1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Carry In Accidental Damage Protection)". On the basis of that having two years warranty, you bought it.


----------



## -=hell=- (Aug 30, 2013)

So, as the y510 is also available so should ppl go for Y500 or this Y510. Who purely needed a laptop for gaming and college purpose. 1st priority is gaming


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2013)

-=hell=- said:


> So, as the y510 is also available so should ppl go for Y500 or this Y510. Who purely needed a laptop for gaming and college purpose. 1st priority is gaming



Better start a new thread you will see more answers.


----------



## -=hell=- (Aug 30, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Better start a new thread you will see more answers.



created its a kind request to all to join this thread and give opinion on this 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...ideapad-y500-lenovo-ideapad-y510p-one-go.html


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 2, 2013)

@all elan touchpad Y500 users

if you are facing problems then ask Lenovo Service centers to replace your elan with synaptics at no extra cost, a friend of mine had a 650M FHD Elan variant which started to have issues with the touchpad, after requesting Lenovo to change it to Synaptics, they placed an order for the same but couldnt get it imported so yesterday they called and said that they will give a new laptop with synaptics and FHD.

btw
My Y500 750M FHD running quite flawlessly.
Enjoying Splinter Cell Blacklist


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 2, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @all elan touchpad Y500 users
> 
> if you are facing problems then ask Lenovo Service centers to replace your elan with synaptics at no extra cost, a friend of mine had a 650M FHD Elan variant which started to have issues with the touchpad, after requesting Lenovo to change it to Synaptics, they placed an order for the same but couldnt get it imported so yesterday they called and said that they will give a new laptop with synaptics and FHD.
> 
> ...



Hw did u get 750m FHD model? 
imported it?


----------



## n3rd (Sep 2, 2013)

I think I am quite happy with my laptop when I got rid of that touchpad problem (which took ages to resolve), and nice of them to give an extended ADP and I'm going to buy another one with the Do Gears offer I receive


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 6, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Hw did u get 750m FHD model?
> imported it?



My relatives got it for me from the US, I told them to order it on Lenovo's US webstore.
FHD + 750M +3630QM
It even has warranty over here, though not accidental; only manufacturer warranty.


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 2, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> My relatives got it for me from the US, I told them to order it on Lenovo's US webstore.
> FHD + 750M +3630QM
> It even has warranty over here, though not accidental; only manufacturer warranty.




Same in my case. Fhd model with dual 650m though.. but it came with synaptics and all is good.

@utkarsh

Did you ask whether the warranty can be extended later on? If so, online from lenovo us website or can be done here?


----------



## joyceanblue (Oct 7, 2013)

hows the gaming experience on battery guys? i am playing bioshock infinite and it becomes unplayable with all the lagging once i pull the power cord out. even though ive set the power management option to performance.
there is a long thread on lenovo support forum and it looks like other people are facing the same problem. ive run msi afterburner and i notice the moment power cord is plugged out the core frequency drops down to idle.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Oct 7, 2013)

joyceanblue said:


> hows the gaming experience on battery guys? i am playing bioshock infinite and it becomes unplayable with all the lagging once i pull the power cord out. even though ive set the power management option to performance.
> there is a long thread on lenovo support forum and it looks like other people are facing the same problem. ive run msi afterburner and i notice the moment power cord is plugged out the core frequency drops down to idle.



the laptop is designed like that. i dont think the battery is capable of supplying that large amount of power. so the GPU is throttled by design.


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 8, 2013)

joyceanblue said:


> hows the gaming experience on battery guys? i am playing bioshock infinite and it becomes unplayable with all the lagging once i pull the power cord out. even though ive set the power management option to performance.
> there is a long thread on lenovo support forum and it looks like other people are facing the same problem. ive run msi afterburner and i notice the moment power cord is plugged out the core frequency drops down to idle.





Akash Nandi said:


> the laptop is designed like that. i dont think the battery is capable of supplying that large amount of power. so the GPU is throttled by design.



True.. the gpu underclocks on battery. Even in high performance. Annoyance really... checked for a work around. Then realized this isn't android.


----------



## arvendu601 (Oct 18, 2013)

anyone have windows 8.1 Single language iSO file to download.


Lenovo support saying 
Soumya (08:47:59):
The system is not compatible with Windows 8.1 as few required drivers are not available from support site to download.
You can install the Windows 8.1 but there will be drivers conflict.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 28, 2013)

Did anyone install Windows 8.1 on their y500


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Did anyone install Windows 8.1 on their y500



Not me. Waiting for lenovo to fix the sli issues before updating.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 28, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> Not me. Waiting for lenovo to fix the sli issues before updating.



So with single gpu is it safe to update!?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm unable to update, don't know why........  My downloading is complete, i guess......  When in store it shows Checking Compatibility, after that an error comes that update failed

Check my post here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/157778-windows-8-thread-35.html


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 28, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm unable to update, don't know why........  My downloading is complete, i guess......  When in store it shows Checking Compatibility, after that an error comes that update failed
> 
> Check my post here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/157778-windows-8-thread-35.html



In my case the update is not even shown in store..!!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Did anyone install Windows 8.1 on their y500



Yes, writing from the same.


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> So with single gpu is it safe to update!?




Yes.. it is.. there r some bugs but those r there in every pc. Shouldn't be major.


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 28, 2013)

Faun said:


> Yes, writing from the same.



Dual or single?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 29, 2013)

ShadowPlay on Y500 Single 750M


Quite a bliss!

@Aerrow 
Yes you can extend the warranty from here, all you need is to purchase it online at Lenovo USA website.
Mind that they dont offer ADP outside purchase country. I went for 2yr depot warranty.


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 29, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> ShadowPlay on Y500 Single 750M
> 
> 
> Quite a bliss!
> ...



What is depot warranty and how much did it cost u for 2 years?


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Can Anybody tell me, which store/stores sell the Y500 at Nehru Place, Delhi or other parts of Delhi.

Need the info urgently as I am buying next week, also is the touchpad issue still persisting with the newer Y500's ?

Thanks,
Abhijit


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 8, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can Anybody tell me, which store/stores sell the Y500 at Nehru Place, Delhi or other parts of Delhi.
> 
> ...



No Idea about availability in Delhi because I'm from south India. 
And about touchpad- no issues. All are fixed!!!


----------



## jamiejako (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey,
I updated to 8.1 and now my two-finger tap to right click doesn't work anymore..I can two-finger 'click' for a  right click but it doesn't work when I tap. I tried the drivers from lenovo  support site and the synaptics site. What do I do to get it back? All the other gestures work fine.

edit:
never mind, found a solution :
In regedit, go to "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Synaptics\SynTP\TouchPadPS2" and keep the value of 2fingertap as 2.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 13, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> Hey,
> I updated to 8.1 and now my two-finger tap to right click doesn't work anymore..I can two-finger 'click' for a  right click but it doesn't work when I tap. I tried the drivers from lenovo  support site and the synaptics site. What do I do to get it back? All the other gestures work fine.
> 
> edit:
> ...



Any driver issues?


----------



## jamiejako (Nov 13, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Any driver issues?



none at all..everything seems to be working fine..got all the 8.1 drivers from the lenovo support site.


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 13, 2013)

Good to see that this thread still has got some life in it, with the Y510p doing so well and all that... 
Anyway, just wanted to let you guys know that I have been on 8.1 for a couple of weeks and haven't faced any problem... Don't know about the touch pad issue as I don't use it...


----------



## Aerrow (Nov 16, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Good to see that this thread still has got some life in it, with the Y510p doing so well and all that...
> Anyway, just wanted to let you guys know that I have been on 8.1 for a couple of weeks and haven't faced any problem... Don't know about the touch pad issue as I don't use it...





ariftwister said:


> Any driver issues?




No problems at all on 8.1. Updated as soon as lenovo released bios update to enable second gpu. Tan through a few hiccups in the beginning. Like secure boot disabled and slow mouse movement. But fixed both after some research. The only problem I face is geforce experience reporting incorrect resolution. (doesn't affect performance..  Still...) 

Any fix?


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 17, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> No problems at all on 8.1. Updated as soon as lenovo released bios update to enable second gpu. Tan through a few hiccups in the beginning. Like secure boot disabled and slow mouse movement. But fixed both after some research. The only problem I face is geforce experience reporting incorrect resolution. (doesn't affect performance..  Still...)
> 
> Any fix?



Here's your fix. 


> Right click desktop. Personalize - Display - Change text size to 100%. Log off and back in. Now open up GeForce experience and check your rig tab. Your current resolution will now be accurate. I'm a wizard. This is just a little bug. The last GeForce experience driver had an issue were pc stream to the Nvidia shield would not work if you had your text size set to anything above 100%. Nvidia obviously fixed this bug in 1.7 but as a result this little bug occurred. Always some weird issues happening in the wonderful complex world of pc gaming!



-Source: Internet


----------



## Aerrow (Nov 22, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Here's your fix.
> 
> 
> -Source: Internet



Not home now. Will check that out once u get back. Thanks.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2013)

This product is designed badly. 

1. The touchpad sucks.
2. Keyboard used to start adding random characters and then stopped responding for a brief period.
3. Speakers sound works only when the laptop is positioned in certain way.
4. Some times it wouldn't boot unless I try to hard reset.

What a mess !


----------



## jamiejako (Nov 24, 2013)

Faun said:


> 1. The touchpad sucks.
> 2. Keyboard used to start adding random characters and then stopped responding for a brief period.
> 3. Speakers sound works only when the laptop is positioned in certain way.
> 4. Some times it wouldn't boot unless I try to hard reset.



The first two issues were common with Lenovo Y500s manufactured before a certain date. I had them too, but they were fixed immediately under on-site warranty.
I've never heard of a speaker issue with the Y500, in fact, the speakers on this are probably the best on a mid-range laptop.
Maybe the issue is specific to your laptop?
The fourth one sounds like an operating system problem..try updating, cleaning your registry and scanning your drives for errors.
I recommend you immediately register a complaint and get it fixed under warranty.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2013)

^^for the 3rd problem found this thread.
*forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-Y-U-V-Z-and-P-series/Audio-problems-with-Lenovo-Y500/td-p/1211430


----------



## Aerrow (Nov 27, 2013)

Faun said:


> This product is designed badly.
> 
> 1. The touchpad sucks.
> 2. Keyboard used to start adding random characters and then stopped responding for a brief period.
> ...



These issues are with old stock. The new stock has ironed out all of them. 

1 & 2. Both are history with new stock.  But yeah, was present with previous models. 

3. Strange, never heard of it
4. Now I'm sure you have a faulty device. Replacement time.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 3, 2013)

How to assign mute with any fn key combo?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 4, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> How to assign mute with any fn key combo?



Hope this helps: Put Your Keyboard's Unused Keys to Use (by Turning Them into Awesome Shortcuts)


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 4, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hope this helps: Put Your Keyboard's Unused Keys to Use (by Turning Them into Awesome Shortcuts)


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 4, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


>



Glad I helped!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 4, 2013)

jamiejako said:


> Hey,
> I updated to 8.1 and now my two-finger tap to right click doesn't work anymore..I can two-finger 'click' for a  right click but it doesn't work when I tap. I tried the drivers from lenovo  support site and the synaptics site. What do I do to get it back? All the other gestures work fine.
> 
> edit:
> ...



I recently Updated to 8.1 and face the face the same issue as jamiejako, 2 finger tap doesnot work for right click. and i even tried the regedit to modify the value still i dont get it. anyone with same problem ?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 7, 2013)

Faun said:


> This product is designed badly.
> 
> 1. The touchpad sucks.
> 2. Keyboard used to start adding random characters and then stopped responding for a brief period.
> ...



About the speakers issue.
First things first, its not a major technical problem, and sorry to hear that!
You just got VERY unlucky, its a nice machine.
Posting this from a Y500 which HAD the exact same issue.
Call Lenovo support and ask them to loosen the wires which power the speakers.
I had the same problem and the on-site engineer came and loosen the over-taught wires and since then its working fine.


1&2 exist on machines with elan touchpad - file a complaint and get it replaced
4 - It could be a software problem; this needs a bit of diagnosing


----------



## darthV (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello,everyone.
I bought a y500 4 months ago.Unfortunately,its graphics card started dying after 3 months.The lenovo guys said that they will have to replace the mobo,and the replacement part will have to be imported.Is lenovo's support for their products really this bad?I mean,it's been a month since the lenovo engineer first came to check my laptop....
/endrant

Anyway,the main reason why I created an account here is to ask if an ultrabay graphics card imported from USA will work without any problems with my laptop.

Y 15'' Removable Graphics GT750M5 | Lenovo | (US)

Also,I am not sure if the AC adapter that came bundled with the laptop is 150W or 170W.
In case it is 150W,I will have to import an adapter too.

IdeaPad 170W AC Adapter (UL) | Lenovo | (US)

^^The operating voltage is 100-240V,so it will work fine,right?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 8, 2013)

There's no problem with the adapter as i myself am using that for my Y500 imported from US... As for the ultrabay graphics card, i think you are gonna need to repair your primary one first before you can use it...


----------



## darthV (Dec 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> There's no problem with the adapter as i myself am using that for my Y500 imported from US... As for the ultrabay graphics card, i think you are gonna need to repair your primary one first before you can use it...



Well,I am not too worried about the laptop,since it's under warranty,so it _will_ get fixed...May take some time though.

I won't order the parts until the mobo has been replaced,obviously.

Just wanted to make sure that the ultrabay 750m will run without a hitch on my laptop.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 9, 2013)

darthV said:


> Well,I am not too worried about the laptop,since it's under warranty,so it _will_ get fixed...May take some time though.
> 
> I won't order the parts until the mobo has been replaced,obviously.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure that the ultrabay 750m will run without a hitch on my laptop.



Though you would need something like this DigiFlip Voyager Worldwide Travel Adaptor/ USB Mobile Charger - Price in India, Reviews, Ratings & Specifications | Flipkart.com since their plug contacts are different... 
It's available in the local market for just 50 rupees...
You can also buy this: Flipkart.com | Belkin 4 Socket Surge Protector - Surge Protector


----------



## prateekS (Dec 9, 2013)

darthV said:


> Well,I am not too worried about the laptop,since it's under warranty,so it _will_ get fixed...May take some time though.
> 
> I won't order the parts until the mobo has been replaced,obviously.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure that the ultrabay 750m will run without a hitch on my laptop.



Pair Ultrabay 650 with ultrabay 650 ONLY !

Do not try to use 650 and 750 together.


----------



## jamiejako (Dec 9, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I recently Updated to 8.1 and face the face the same issue as jamiejako, 2 finger tap doesnot work for right click. and i even tried the regedit to modify the value still i dont get it. anyone with same problem ?



get the drivers from the synaptics site instead of lenovo :

Drivers | Synaptics


----------



## seamon (Dec 9, 2013)

darthV said:


> Hello,everyone.
> I bought a y500 4 months ago.Unfortunately,its graphics card started dying after 3 months.The lenovo guys said that they will have to replace the mobo,and the replacement part will have to be imported.Is lenovo's support for their products really this bad?I mean,it's been a month since the lenovo engineer first came to check my laptop....
> /endrant
> 
> ...



If your current graphic card is GT 650m then the laptop will not even recognize the GT 750m as they are 2 different cards and they cannot run in SLI config.
Now suppose if after repairs you get a GT 750M(NOT GT 755M) , only then the laptop will recognize and run the second GT 750m


----------



## darthV (Dec 10, 2013)

seamon said:


> If your current graphic card is GT 650m then the laptop will not even recognize the GT 750m as they are 2 different cards and they cannot run in SLI config.
> Now suppose if after repairs you get a GT 750M(NOT GT 755M) , only then the laptop will recognize and run the second GT 750m



My y500 has a 750m(and hopefully,the new mobo will have the same card too).
What I wish to know is-Will the 750m ultrabay card fit in my laptop?The ultrabays in us models and the ones sold here are same,right?

And,will there be any problems due to voltage?I don't want the card to catch fire when I turn on  the laptop.


----------



## seamon (Dec 10, 2013)

darthV said:


> My y500 has a 750m(and hopefully,the new mobo will have the same card too).
> What I wish to know is-Will the 750m ultrabay card fit in my laptop?The ultrabays in us models and the ones sold here are same,right?
> 
> And,will there be any problems due to voltage?I don't want the card to catch fire when I turn on  the laptop.



Then there shouldn't be any problem. Go ahead and order it.
Does your y500 has 1366x768 screen?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 11, 2013)

darthV said:


> My y500 has a 750m(and hopefully,the new mobo will have the same card too).
> What I wish to know is-Will the 750m ultrabay card fit in my laptop?The ultrabays in us models and the ones sold here are same,right?
> 
> And,will there be any problems due to voltage?I don't want the card to catch fire when I turn on  the laptop.



Don't worry, there won't be any problem due to voltage!!! It is simple Electrical Science...
Let me explain to you, step by step:
1. Mains voltage in India is 220 V, 50Hz. Mains voltage in USA is 120 V, 60 Hz.

2. Type of Plug/Socket in India are C,D,M.
    A. Type C:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rr96BKG.jpg


    B. Type D:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/bmboCQ8.jpg


    C. Type M:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Fs1h0Cm.jpg


3. Type of Plug/Socket in USA are A, B.
    A. Type A:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qCuoEwB.jpg


    B. Type B:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jDTl9Ab.jpg



4. Now, the 170 W, 20 V AC Adpater that you are going to buy is a Switched-mode power supply (SMPS) unit.
    From Wikipedia:


> A linear circuit must be designed for a specific, narrow range of input voltages (e.g., 220–240V AC) and must use a transformer appropriate for the frequency (usually 50 or 60 Hz), but *a switched-mode supply can work efficiently over a very wide range of voltages and frequencies; a single 100–240V AC unit will handle almost any mains supply in the world.*



What this means in layman's terms is that it will work here... If you check the rated Input supply, it is written 100-240 V, 50-60 Hz which means that it will accept input in those ranges...

5. Also. the AC adapter has a socket of Type B, so you will have to buy an adaptor to use it here... 
*i.imgur.com/NzDKDnV.jpg

Don't worry, nowadays, in the 21st century, most AC adapter, including the one you are going to buy are designed for variable voltage input.


----------



## seamon (Dec 11, 2013)

The question is, is the 170W adapeter even required? Is not the laptop designed to run is SLI mode with the standard adapter you get in India? Besides when you buy the adapter from the US website, you only get one half of the adapter, the other half,i.e, the wire that connects the big burly thingy(adapter) to the plug is not in the same package. You can detach your current wire(plug one) to fit into that adapter but I don't think that will work in which case you also need to import that wire (idk from where). After that you need to buy the things mentioned in powerhoney's post. 
TL;DR: I suggest you first import the card and then try to run it, first in battery mode and then slowly go ahead and try to plug in using your default adapter.
I also calculated that the adapter I got with my y500 is only 120W. T_T
There may also be a possibility that the adapter with more wattage only charges the batter faster.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 11, 2013)

seamon said:


> The question is, is the 170W adapeter even required? Is not the laptop designed to run is SLI mode with the standard adapter you get in India? Besides when you buy the adapter from the US website, you only get one half of the adapter, the other half,i.e, the wire that connects the big burly thingy(adapter) to the plug is not in the same package. You can detach your current wire(plug one) to fit into that adapter but I don't think that will work in which case you also need to import that wire (idk from where). After that you need to buy the things mentioned in powerhoney's post.
> TL;DR: I suggest you first import the card and then try to run it, first in battery mode and then slowly go ahead and try to plug in using your default adapter.
> *I also calculated that the adapter I got with my y500 is only 1200W*. T_T
> There may also be a possibility that the adapter with more wattage only charges the batter faster.



1200 Watts??? 

As for the adapter issue, the 120 W adapter will work too but you may face some problems when the machine is under heavy load!!!



seamon said:


> The question is, is the 170W adapeter even required? Is not the laptop designed to run is SLI mode with the standard adapter you get in India? Besides when you buy the adapter from the US website, you only get one half of the adapter, the other half,i.e, the wire that connects the big burly thingy(adapter) to the plug is not in the same package. *You can detach your current wire(plug one) to fit into that adapter but I don't think that will work in which case you also need to import that wire (idk from where).* After that you need to buy the things mentioned in powerhoney's post.
> TL;DR: I suggest you first import the card and then try to run it, first in battery mode and then slowly go ahead and try to plug in using your default adapter.
> I also calculated that the adapter I got with my y500 is only 1200W. T_T
> There may also be a possibility that the adapter with more wattage only charges the batter faster.



It will work regardless of 120 W or 170 W adapter...


----------



## seamon (Dec 11, 2013)

damn you powerhoney damn you!!
The power input of the 170W imported adapter may be different from the one in India.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 11, 2013)

seamon said:


> damn you powerhoney damn you!!
> The power input of the 170W imported adapter may be different from the one in India.



I don't think that it's different... Anyway, let's see what he does...


----------



## Akash Nandi (Dec 15, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> 1200 Watts???
> 
> As for the adapter issue, the 120 W adapter will work too but you may face some problems when the machine is under heavy load!!!
> 
> ...



It won't. It will damage the mobo/card/components in the long run....
dunno how... but read it somewhere.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 15, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> It won't. It will damage the mobo/card/components in the long run....
> dunno how... but read it somewhere.



I don't think it will be able to damage the laptop but it will be unable to supply the power required to drive the machine under heavy load... 
Anyway, for op to be on the safe side, it's always recommended to use the 170 W adapter for SLI... Lenovo recommends it too as stated by themselves!!!


----------



## Harsh23 (Dec 16, 2013)

I need to know if i can get a win 8.1 genuine iso which would work with the key in our bios...
Please don't tell me to update manually as i also wanted to increase the partition when i install win8.1


----------



## Akash Nandi (Dec 17, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I don't think it will be able to damage the laptop but it will be unable to supply the power required to drive the machine under heavy load...
> Anyway, for op to be on the safe side, it's always recommended to use the 170 W adapter for SLI... Lenovo recommends it too as stated by themselves!!!




what i read is that... in the absence of sufficient power... the gpu starts to artifact.


----------



## seamon (Dec 17, 2013)

To hell with Azom, I am importing a gn 36 gt 650m from usa.
Is ishopinternational.com relaible?
I also found that the sli config works with 120w adapter 
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Lenovo GT 650M 0C22235 Removable Graphics GN36 for Y500

I also found something very interesting...
NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M SLI - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 18, 2013)

seamon said:


> To hell with Azom, I am importing a gn 36 gt 650m from usa.
> Is ishopinternational.com relaible?
> I also found that the sli config works with 120w adapter
> Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Lenovo GT 650M 0C22235 Removable Graphics GN36 for Y500
> ...



Yup, ishopinternational.com is reliable... Amgonna quote a previous reply of mine in this thread about how I imported my laptop from the US:


> First of all, I registered and requested a quote from ishopinternational.com for the lappy...
> They replied within 48 hours, I think, with their estimate of the product price, shipping and customs duties... It was somewhat like this:-
> Around 58k for the lappy, 4.5k for shipping and 10.5k for customs... They also provide a link for you to complete the order... Once, that's done, the waiting game begins... My payment was flagged and it took a couple of days for ebs to unflag the payment, then around 3 days for it to reach their NY office, two days for it to reach the Mumbai office and clear customs and then 4 days for it to reach Guwahati... I had to pick it up from the Regional Office of Blue Dart about 5km from my house as Blue Dart don't service my pincode...



So, all in all, I had a pretty satisfactory experience with ishop!!! 

Btw, the GT 755m SLI will be a beast... 

Also, do take note that you'll have to properly setup games for SLI for optimum performance without bugs like micro-stuttering, etc...
Most games are optimized for SLI but some stupid EA Crap like NFS-Rivals took me two days just to get the correct settings for SLI using Nvidia Inspector!!!


----------



## seamon (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I'll use ppobox, ishop seems like a hit or miss service according to internet reviews. Gimme a crash course in configuring sli please.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 18, 2013)

seamon said:


> I think I'll use ppobox, ishop seems like a hit or miss service according to internet reviews. Gimme a crash course in configuring sli please.



I'll just give you an example of what worked for me for NFS rivals after two days of trial and error:


> These are the settings I've found work very well with Need for Speed: Rivals to properly enable SLI and fix some really annoying lag issues I ran into. Naturally, this doesn't cure the 30 FPS issue that is hard-coded into the game. This also does not cure the 5760x1080 FOV issue. Hopefully a patch will be forthcoming for that.
> 
> Settings are directly ripped from the BF4 configuration. Utilize nVidia Inspector to modify the profiles (click on the wrench icon in Inspector, find Need for Speed: Rivals on the list, modify the following settings):
> 
> ...




Most games except for some stupid EA crap are optimized for SLI out of the box... I use Nvidia Geforce Experience app to get the optimal  settings and then tweak as required either in-game or using Nvidia inspector...

Anyway, what's it gonna cost you in total to import it???


----------



## seamon (Dec 18, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I'll just give you an example of what worked for me for NFS rivals after two days of trial and error:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I haven't asked for a quote yet but I am estimating around 18k, I am importing a 170w adapter also.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 18, 2013)

seamon said:


> I haven't asked for a quote yet but I am estimating around 18k, I am importing a 170w adapter also.



Do keep us informed about how it all goes!!!


----------



## seamon (Dec 18, 2013)

I am buying it next month due to some complicated (I understand but too complicated to summarize here) credit/debit card trash issue.
Hope the other guy buys his 750m sli till then and tell us about his experience.
I have a house in Guwahati too, maybe someday we can compare our Y500's >.>


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 19, 2013)

seamon said:


> I am buying it next month due to some complicated (I understand but too complicated to summarize here) credit/debit card trash issue.
> Hope the other guy buys his 750m sli till then and tell us about his experience.
> I have a house in Guwahati too, maybe someday we can compare our Y500's >.>



He he!!! 

You from Assam, btw???


----------



## xzibit21 (Dec 19, 2013)

The keyboard of my y500 is a little loose on the top right side corner. It moves up and down on using the number keys . How to fix it ? Is there and latch mechanism holding the keyboard in its place which has been broken . Its just 2 months old and barely used. Will it be better to take it to the svc.


----------



## seamon (Dec 20, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> He he!!!
> 
> You from Assam, btw???


Hoi.
I got my dad the Dell Inspiron 15R with core i7u+ Radeon 8850, though not as powerful as my soon to be sli y500 but I think it will have sufficient power for entry level autocad, Skype and games like spider solitaire.
 xD


----------



## darthV (Dec 23, 2013)

Okay,so they FINALLY replaced the mobo in my laptop today.
I will run some "heavy" games for a few days to check whether everything's alright or not.

If it works without a hitch,I will order the adapter and the 750m.
Can anyone recommend a good website for importing stuff from USA?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 24, 2013)

darthV said:


> Okay,so they FINALLY replaced the mobo in my laptop today.
> I will run some "heavy" games for a few days to check whether everything's alright or not.
> 
> If it works without a hitch,I will order the adapter and the 750m.
> Can anyone recommend a good website for importing stuff from USA?



Now Shop from USA to India Online - ishopinternational

Shop and Ship :: Home

Shop Online & Ship Internationally | Exclusively for PayPal Customers | HopShopGo


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 24, 2013)

darthV said:


> Okay,so they FINALLY replaced the mobo in my laptop today.
> I will run some "heavy" games for a few days to check whether everything's alright or not.
> 
> If it works without a hitch,I will order the adapter and the 750m.
> Can anyone recommend a good website for importing stuff from USA?




Use this link for the 750m adapter, you will need to create account(takes less than a minute)
*shop.lenovo.com/barnesnoblegold/us/en/itemdetails/0C65964/460/3E71FB3EB22D4A308B517832F7D2264A

 And this for 170watt adapter
*shop.lenovo.com/barnesnoblegold/us...521C6C40849BAAC04A83E51C64&hide_menu_area=yes


These links are for Lenovo B&N Discount, you will get $46.50 (~3k inr) off immediately, so make sure you create a B&N account using the create account link on the page, then login and order.

I ordered my Y500-FHD,1x750m with bag+mouse+extended warranty using this deal+haggled over phone and got a massive discount compared to india(~25k)+my relatives brought it over here so no duties

@*darthV*
The wifi card(2230) is so crap, get this too 7260ac.
Mod the bios to OC (upto you) and remove whitelist.
Most package fwd companies are in CA or in Oregon(tax-free) and this provantage is in OH, so you wont even have to pay tax.


PS: 170watt power adapter works fine in India many of my friends have used it and had no probs with it.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 24, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Use this link for the 750m adapter, you will need to create account(takes less than a minute)
> *shop.lenovo.com/barnesnoblegold/us/en/itemdetails/0C65964/460/3E71FB3EB22D4A308B517832F7D2264A
> 
> And this for 170watt adapter
> ...



+1 to this!!! 
Another website for importing is: Borderlinx: international package forwarding & shipping, rates calcula&hellip;

Personally, I used ishop and had a pleasant experience with them but others weren't as lucky if reviews floating around the web are to be believed...
Btw, @Utkarsh2008 
Could you provide a complete breakdown of what it cost you, item wise along with shipping and duties just for reference???


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 24, 2013)

@powerhoney
check pm


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 24, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @powerhoney
> check pm



Thanks...


----------



## darthV (Dec 25, 2013)

Well,I am ready to order the stuff.
Read some reviews on the internet,and ppobox seems to be the best service.

Just one last question - How does payment work?
I mean,the credit/debit card that I will be using is linked to a account that has indian rupees.Obviously,I cannot buy stuff from usa with that.Will I have to get some money converted into usd or will ppobox take care of all that conversion stuff?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 26, 2013)

darthV said:


> Well,I am ready to order the stuff.
> Read some reviews on the internet,and ppobox seems to be the best service.
> 
> Just one last question - How does payment work?
> I mean,the credit/debit card that I will be using is linked to a account that has indian rupees.Obviously,I cannot buy stuff from usa with that.Will I have to get some money converted into usd or will ppobox take care of all that conversion stuff?



You will have to make the payment on Lenovo's webstore all by yourself (try credit/debit cards you have like normal online transactions); ppobox will charge for delivery and all later on & you will be informed of the payment method.
Make sure you use the links I gave to get the discount.


----------



## seamon (Dec 26, 2013)

Read this

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html

I am ordering next week.


----------



## seamon (Dec 28, 2013)

Is the power cable in UK same as the one in India?


----------



## 23nigam (Dec 29, 2013)

Its been a year and i have been loving my lenovo y500.

Now i have to install ubuntu on it but when i searched the interent with "installing ubuntu in lenovo y500",i saw a lot of users complaining and the installation methods were also quite complex.

Its necessary for me to use linux so i need your help in installing it.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 30, 2013)

23nigam said:


> Its been a year and i have been loving my lenovo y500.
> 
> Now i have to install ubuntu on it but when i searched the interent with "installing ubuntu in lenovo y500",i saw a lot of users complaining and the installation methods were also quite complex.
> 
> Its necessary for me to use linux so i need your help in installing it.



Yeah me to planning to do, but scared I might end up screwing OKR/recovery.

If you find a way, PM me


----------



## seamon (Jan 1, 2014)

Finally I was able to place my order.
Just wanted to know- is invoice order no same as transaction id of PayPal??
HDFC chip credit card works like a charm in international transactions.
Also, happy New year everyone.


----------



## SunE (Jan 1, 2014)

Installing Linux on these laptops is not that difficult. Do these steps:

1. Shrink your primary partition(C:>) drive by 15-20 GB or whatever space you want for your linux install from the disk management tool. Leave this space as unallocated. Do NOT format it.

2. Pop in your Linux install media(DVD or USB). In that select the unallocated space from step 1 and format it with the ext4 file partition.

3. Install linux into this space.

Now when you turn your laptop on it'll boot straight into Windows 8.
To boot into linux, just press the little One Key Recovery button on your laptop and select your Internal HDD as the boot device. Now you'll see the GRUB bootloader for linux. Boot into it and enjoy! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 2, 2014)

SunE said:


> Now when you turn your laptop on it'll boot straight into Windows 8.
> To boot into linux, just press the little One Key Recovery button on your laptop and select your Internal HDD as the boot device. Now you'll see the GRUB bootloader for linux. Boot into it and enjoy!
> 
> Happy New Year!



Everytime I need to press okr key to boot into Linux?


----------



## SunE (Jan 2, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Everytime I need to press okr key to boot into Linux?



Yep..


----------



## xzibit21 (Jan 2, 2014)

The keyboard of my 2 months old y500 is not mounted properly. 
Contacted customer support and they replaced the keyboard but the issue still persists. 
The top right corner of the keyboard moves up and down and does not lock down properly. 
What may be the problem here? Svc guys are totally clueless and the engineer who visited me was a total idiot. He didn't know how to even open the laptop, messed up one of the locking mechanism and has put scratches on it. 
Have sent a couple of mails to Lenovo and still no solution. 
Please advise on what to do now?


----------



## n3rd (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey guys, long time no see, right? 
An update: A couple of keys off my keyboard came off, and other keys partly stopped functioning (and the letters faded off). 
I filed a complaint, and within three days they replaced my keyboard afresh  And I live in a remote area, not in city. So I guess I ought to give credit where it's due.

And still running like a champ, no issues at all! After that initial touchpad headache (which has been solved for good, thank goodness), all's been going smooooth 



xzibit21 said:


> The keyboard of my 2 months old y500 is not mounted properly.
> Contacted customer support and they replaced the keyboard but the issue still persists.
> The top right corner of the keyboard moves up and down and does not lock down properly.
> What may be the problem here? Svc guys are totally clueless and the engineer who visited me was a total idiot. He didn't know how to even open the laptop, messed up one of the locking mechanism and has put scratches on it.
> ...



Call their toll free number and book a complaint again? Don't mail, that does jack all. Call them. 
It's definitely the idiot being incompetent.


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2014)

The first upgrade to my y500 has arrived. It's a plextor m5m 128 gb msata ssd. Windows rating jumped from 5.9 to 7.0. Now lowest is GPU. Disk drive is 8.1(highest). There is some controversy in other forums that whether y500's msata slot is sata 3 or sata 2. I can confirm that Indian models have sata 3.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> The first upgrade to my y500 has arrived. It's a plextor m5m 128 gb msata ssd. Windows rating jumped from 5.9 to 7.0. Now lowest is GPU. Disk drive is 8.1(highest). There is some controversy in other forums that whether y500's msata slot is sata 3 or sata 2. I can confirm that Indian models have sata 3.



How muvh did it cost ? From where ?


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2014)

Onlyssd.com
It cost me 8k.
It's actually cheaper to buy it from them than to get it imported. 
The experience of a y500 running Windows in a SSD is simply amazing.

Edit:- I called them up today and they said that it comes with 3 years warranty.
I asked for conditions and they said that they'll replace non-damaged and non-working products.
They said that if the drive is not working and not physically damaged they'll replace it, now if the SSD fails after say 2 years(SSD fails are quite common due to abuse), they'll replace as long as the hardware is intact. This is pretty good news.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Onlyssd.com
> It cost me 8k.
> It's actually cheaper to buy it from them than to get it imported.
> The experience of a y500 running Windows in a SSD is simply amazing.
> ...



That's a great site....... Prices are much lower than eBay...
Planning to get one during/after this summer.

Everyone, I installed Ubuntu 13.10 ....... To boot into it, I've to use one key recovery, then select Ubuntu from boot option


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2014)

Just on a side note, Migrating OS to a SSD in a dual boot system is pretty difficult.

Edit:- can't we just press F12 and boot from Ubuntu when using Linux?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> Just on a side note, Migrating OS to a SSD in a dual boot system is pretty difficult.
> 
> Edit:- can't we just press F12 and boot from Ubuntu when using Linux?



Yes u can..... that option is just shown by booting with one key recovery. So no need to remember the hot key for that

Guys, do u think this would solve Ubuntu & Win8 not showing as dual boot option when laptop starts ?
*help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 14, 2014)

Using the laptop these days in winters is so freaky, the cold palm rest


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys I messed up my OneKeyRecovery while dual booting in UBUNTU. So i searched Online and found the culprit is Easeus Partition Manager. It caused similar problems in almost all Win 8/8.1 machines. So i found a solution to FIX OKR. So i need our laptop's diskpart's partition Screenshot.

Here's How:

"Launch cmd.exe and run as administrator. In command prompt, execute DISKPART. In interactive mode, use LIST DISK to see all disk numbers in your computer. Then select you disk by SELECT DISK=0 or 1. Use LIST PARTITION to show all the partitions in that disk"

Can u guys post the screenshot of all partitions so i can correct mine?


----------



## seamon (Jan 16, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Guys I messed up my OneKeyRecovery while dual booting in UBUNTU. So i searched Online and found the culprit is Easeus Partition Manager. It caused similar problems in almost all Win 8/8.1 machines. So i found a solution to FIX OKR. So i need our laptop's diskpart's partition Screenshot.
> 
> Here's How:
> 
> ...



Looks like my OKR is messed up as well, tell me when you fix it so I can do the same.
BTW the SLI card works fine on 120w adapter, sucks I ordered the 170w charger for nothing.

Man sli setups micro stutters like crazy


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Looks like my OKR is messed up as well, tell me when you fix it so I can do the same.



Recover Lenovo One Key Rescue after Resizing Partitions | Amigo's Techinical Notes

Head over this link and try it. For me i can now take backup in OKR (before i wasnt even able to launch OKR). Soon hopefully I will fix Restore also.

Update: Yayyy.. Fixed Restore also. The thing which i didnt pay enough attention is that C: drive should atleast have 200GB size. Orelse it wont work.



seamon said:


> Man sli setups micro stutters like crazy



Can u explain me briefly what is micro stuttering ?


----------



## seamon (Jan 18, 2014)

The game lags even when you get 30 FPS. That is micro-stuttering. If you play a game which is micro-stuttering then even browser will lag lol.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> The game lags even when you get 30 FPS. That is micro-stuttering. If you play a game which is micro-stuttering then even browser will lag lol.



Nice to know you got the sli up and working.
Care to elaborate shipping method and the price you had to pay for all of it.
The time needed and the procedure.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## seamon (Jan 19, 2014)

This is the original listing on eBay.com

Lenovo IdeaPad Y500 Removable Graphics GN36 NVIDIA GeForce GT650M 2GB | eBay

When I ordered, 15 pieces were left.

I ordered on 1st Jan(first thing in the morning).
The seller shipped the card on the 2nd.
I used ppobox.com
They received the package on 6th Jan.
It was shipped from US on the 7th and it reached ppobox's Mumbai hub (after custom clearance) on the 11th.
I paid the shipping cost on Saturday itself and they shipped the product on Tuesday the 7th, Monday was a holiday I think.
The card reached me on the 16th of Jan.
16 days is not bad for a package from the US.

Total cost incurred :-
~13k
card=165$ ~10k
shipping and handling =3k(exact)

Procedure:-
1) Buy the card from eBay.com using a credit card through paypal.
2)Ship it to ppobox address. Take special note that the ppo number assigned to you is correctly printed on the package. Tell the seller to do this.
3)Wait.
4)ppobox will ask for payment.
5)Pay in USD or INR.
6)After 2 days you will get the card.

I also opted for insurance offered by ppobox(200 rs) so that if anything happens to the card while in ppo's care, I'll get the whole 10k back.

The eBay seller had listed the card as used. I inquired and he replied :-

" 
We purchased 500 of these opened items from Lenovo. We have no idea how long they were used... Lenovo had a driver issue when they were first released that's why so many were available for us to purchase. But we tested each one before selling and listed them as used. Any piece that had dust in them was pulled from our inventory and sold separately. The ones that had no dust were sold on eBay and amazon. In this business no dust is a singe of hardly no use at all. "

You thinking of ordering one for yourself?


----------



## H2O (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok.

In the Y500, which are the two USB 3.0 ports?


----------



## seamon (Jan 20, 2014)

H2O said:


> Ok.
> 
> In the Y500, which are the two USB 3.0 ports?



left side.........blue ones.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 22, 2014)

seamon said:


> left side.........blue ones.



What's transfer speed difference USB 2.0 and 3.0 ?

BTW Guys, anyone have successfully installed flashtool drivers in Windows 8/8.1? Disabling Driver Signature Enforcement also didn't work.!


----------



## seamon (Jan 22, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What's transfer speed difference USB 2.0 and 3.0 ?
> 
> BTW Guys, anyone have successfully installed flashtool drivers in Windows 8/8.1? Disabling Driver Signature Enforcement also didn't work.!



Theoretically USB 3.0 is 10 times faster than USB 2.0

I have successfully installed flash tool drivers for my Xperia ZR.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 16, 2014)

_Discussion continued from here.
_
1.2Ghz does bring with it an extra 4-5c which is not really worth it IMO.
Most games on med and high look same to my eye unless running on two machines side by side, so I am cool with running on native res and avg eye candy but fluid gameplay.
The laptop has no cooler but I plan on designing one in my free time. I had it on a table with nothing obstructing the airflow and my laptop still has all the rubber foots underneath so there is some ground clearance as well. Room temp would be somewhere near 20-22c, Delhi is quite chilly again after these recent rains. I regularly do the "Dust Removal" thing in the Lenovo battery manager or whatever its called & sometimes I open the bottom cover and blow any dust I find.
The fan wasnt loud at all, the loudest is when I do the dust removal and even then the HP g6(AMD a-series with AMD GPU) beats it on the loudness scale while it just plays youtube vids.

--update--
USB 3.0 vs USB 2.0
Seagate USB 3.0 1 TB HDD & y500:
USB 3.0 (blue ones on the left side) 100M*B*/s
USB 2.0 (yellow on on the right side) 36M*B*/s


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> _Discussion continued from here.
> _
> 1.2Ghz does bring with it an extra 4-5c which is not really worth it IMO.
> Most games on med and high look same to my eye unless running on two machines side by side, so I am cool with running on native res and avg eye candy but fluid gameplay.
> ...



You are safe till 85 degrees centigrade as the max temps for this Kepler chip is 98 degrees.
I just tested again, stays at 26-28 90% of the time, goes as low as 20 is extremely heavy scenes, ie , lots of big trees(alpines) +lotta smoke + debris from vehicle damage. I get 30 when inside tunnels or very low outdoor scenes.
After 10 mins of driving around listening to songs I was like fk that I got a second GPU for a reason. Activating SLI mode makes the gameplay twice smoother. It was like 20 and 60 FPS difference over a single card. FPS stays at 30 ofc. Both GPUs are only utilized 70% and max temps are 65 degrees for the slave GPU.

BTW if you imported from US then why not the SLI version?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 16, 2014)

I didnt go for the SLi then because of the $$.
Now I have the $$ to buy the SLi but I dont want to spend anything more than 13k incl. of everything, so I will have to wait for someone to come from USA and ask them to get it for me.


----------



## rajat24x7 (Feb 19, 2014)

*hp envy 15*

i need a laptop for vfx work.is hp envy j048tx a good choice????
my budget is rs 70 k.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 20, 2014)

Has anyone gone for the HDD caddy available on ebay or intl. ebay to replace the ODD?
I need one, share links if possible.


----------



## seamon (Feb 20, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Has anyone gone for the HDD caddy available on ebay or intl. ebay to replace the ODD?
> I need one, share links if possible.



Seriously? you are going for the HDD bay instead of Ultrabay? -.-
What info do you need?

- - - Updated - - -

*www.ebay.com/itm/2nd-HDD-SSD-hard-...2?pt=US_Drive_Bay_Caddies&hash=item417a86859e 
this?
For this to work you gotta remove the bezel from DVD Drive and fit it in this to work.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Seriously? you are going for the HDD bay instead of Ultrabay? -.-
> What info do you need?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I need separate hdd for my linux work. I know I can dual boot but I have a spare HDD to use.
As far as Ultrabay goes I am ready to reboot and swap the gpu ultrabay when I get it.

I contacted the seller of this ebay india item and the seller says it fits the Y500, so I think I am going to pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## seamon (Feb 20, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> I need separate hdd for my linux work. I know I can dual boot but I have a spare HDD to use.
> As far as Ultrabay goes I am ready to reboot and swap the gpu ultrabay when I get it.
> 
> I contacted the seller of this ebay india item and the seller says it fits the Y500, so I think I am going to pull the trigger on this one.



Yes that is gonna fit, you just have to take out the bezel from your DVD Drive.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 12, 2014)

So friends, any of you try to open our laptop for cleaning? How often should I clean considering I game for 3-4 hrs daily. ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 12, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> So friends, any of you try to open our laptop for cleaning? How often should I clean considering I game for 3-4 hrs daily. ?



I'm not planning to open it till its covered in warranty

I think atleast once every 3-4 months should be good, considering I used to open my desktop once or twice a year


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 21, 2014)

What Bluetooth Driver to install? Atheros or broadcom? 
 The New atheros Driver for 8.1 causes BSOD for me


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 24, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> This is Weird. When trying to install 1080p skin, it didnt fit my screen so i thought it was a bug with skin. And the same happened with another 1080p skin also.
> According to my PC Settings my resolution is 1920 x 1080. But I checked with WHAT IS MY SCREEN RESOLUTION and screenresolution.org/ they both indicate that my resolution is 1536 x 864. which explains why those skins didnt fit my screen. Now this is not a hardware issue. Because the I remember using the same 1080p Skin when i newly bought this Lenovo y500.
> 
> View attachment 14262
> ...



Anyone Faced this issue?


----------



## seamon (Apr 24, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Anyone Faced this issue?



Just zoom out in your browser.(Ctrl+Mouse wheel).
When I zoom out it shows my resolution is 5120 X 2880. If the site is to be believe then I have a fkin 5k screen.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> Just zoom out in your browser.(Ctrl+Mouse wheel).
> When I zoom out it shows my resolution is 5120 X 2880. If the site is to be believe then I have a fkin 5k screen.



Nope. Still the same. Actually the browser part is implied just to support my point. I get the problem in Rainmeter skins too.






<<BTW How to directly display the uploaded image in forum??>>


----------



## seamon (Apr 24, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Nope. Still the same. Actually the browser part is implied just to support my point. I get the problem in Rainmeter skins too.
> 
> View attachment 14263
> 
> ...



That's why I never updated to 8.1

- - - Updated - - -

Also try Firefox. Your screen looks like 1920x1080 imo.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> That's why I never updated to 8.1
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also try Firefox. Your screen looks like 1920x1080 imo.



It's 8.1 update 1. Also the Browser is not main issue. Rainmeter is the main problem

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Also try Firefox.



Okay I dont currently have Firefox so I tested those websites with IE guess what, changing the Zoom Level changes the Resolution. WTF!!!



seamon said:


> Your screen looks like 1920x1080 imo.



thats because the Screen Captured Image is also 1080p.

Like I said earlier, Rainmeter is the main problem for me. I want those 1080p Skins to fit properly.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 25, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Okay after Hours of Google Search found that I am not alone with this weird problem. Some of the other 1080p Laptop owners also faced the same wrong res problem. Even they had the same 1536 x 864 res wrongly. And the Solution is very Simple.
> View attachment 14270
> 
> I dont know how this option relates to my issue, but it is fixed now. 1080p wallpaper fits perfectly and so are 1080p wallpapers and Those websites too show 1080p res.



Solved it. BTW there is no such option in Windows 8


----------



## xzibit21 (Apr 26, 2014)

Guys the always on yellow usb port does not work when the laptop is switched off. I guess this is not the way it's supposed to work. Also my keyboard is not mounted properly and once I begin gaming it fits the space properly otherwise it's loose and moves up and down. 
I already got it replaced once in December and the engineer screwed up the locks of the laptop and now the back cover is loosely mounted too. 
Please advise what to do now.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 26, 2014)

xzibit21 said:


> Guys the always on yellow usb port does not work when the laptop is switched off. I guess this is not the way it's supposed to work. .



You need to enable "always on usb" in bios settings. About the keyboard issue, I have no idea.


----------



## xzibit21 (Apr 26, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> You need to enable "always on usb" in bios settings. About the keyboard issue, I have no idea.



Thanks! buddy


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey guys,I had my mobo replaced,and since then I have been having problems with my gpu and cpu temps,they rise and fall so much so fast.
The cpu temp is idol at 52-56 but spikes suddenly uto 64 in a sec or so.The gpu temp went upto 83 while playing MW3 and it falls so fast upto 70 just as i close the game.I also have random spikes in temps when i open something for eg the gpu temp goes from 47 to 54 when I open a video or something... What should I do .. ?? Does It need Repasting ?? I did specifically instruct the engineer to apply thermal paste correctly when the mobo changed.Should I report this is to the Service Center ..??


----------



## seamon (Jul 5, 2014)

Harsh23 said:


> Hey guys,I had my mobo replaced,and since then I have been having problems with my gpu and cpu temps,they rise and fall so much so fast.
> The cpu temp is idol at 52-56 but spikes suddenly uto 64 in a sec or so.The gpu temp went upto 83 while playing MW3 and it falls so fast upto 70 just as i close the game.I also have random spikes in temps when i open something for eg the gpu temp goes from 47 to 54 when I open a video or something... What should I do .. ?? Does It need Repasting ?? I did specifically instruct the engineer to apply thermal paste correctly when the mobo changed.Should I report this is to the Service Center ..??



My SLI GPU goes upto 86 degrees. Mobo GPU stays at 80 during non-CPU intensive games. CPU intensive games like Crysis 3 make the CPU go upto 90-95 and the main GPU upto 90-93.
I have Arctic Silver V applied to all cores. Also, I am at +290 core and +100 memory OC.
Hope this gives you an approximation for your case.


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 5, 2014)

Where did you get an SLI.Before mobo replacement It did not go anywhere near 80 while playing mw3.While playing watch dogs at 720p for 15 min gpu went up to 87,.No OC.


----------



## seamon (Jul 5, 2014)

Harsh23 said:


> Where did you get an SLI.Before mobo replacement It did not go anywhere near 80 while playing mw3.While playing watch dogs at 720p for 15 min gpu went up to 87,.No OC.



USA.
Must be the summer.


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 5, 2014)

hmmm...Could be the summer ... Ok.. i guess i will just wait and see if the temps normalise after the summer ends...


----------



## H2O (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello Guys!

Was wondering if any of you has tried the Lenovo One Key Recovery? If you have, would you recommend it over going to the service station and formatting the laptop completely? And, how long does it take for the One Key Recovery to get the laptop back to factory settings? 

Cheers.

- - - Updated - - -



H2O said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Was wondering if any of you has tried the Lenovo One Key Recovery? If you have, would you recommend it over going to the service station and formatting the laptop completely? And, how long does it take for the One Key Recovery to get the laptop back to factory settings?
> 
> Cheers.



So?


----------



## Prashmith (Oct 23, 2014)

hey i am planning to grab y500 from a friend for 30k
my current pc has 4gb ram,650ti boost,1.5tb hdd,intel pentium g640 2.80ghz

will it be worth it?????


----------



## seamon (Oct 23, 2014)

Prashmith said:


> hey i am planning to grab y500 from a friend for 30k
> my current pc has 4gb ram,650ti boost,1.5tb hdd,intel pentium g640 2.80ghz
> 
> will it be worth it?????



The CPU of Lenovo Y500 is definitely more powerful(3-3.5x) than your desktop's.
However, GT 650Ti is 2x more powerful than GT 650M. 
If you can arrange the SLI card to be imported to India somehow, you'll have a laptop more powerful than your desktop.

Also, SLI card code no. is GN36


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> The CPU of Lenovo Y500 is definitely more powerful(3-3.5x) than your desktop's.
> However, GT 650Ti is 2x more powerful than GT 650M.
> If you can arrange the SLI card to be imported to India somehow, you'll have a laptop more powerful than your desktop.
> 
> Also, SLI card code no. is GN36


Is the SLI still available in China?


----------



## seamon (Oct 23, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Is the SLI still available in China?



No idea.

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> Is the SLI still available in China?



They are available for exorbitant prices here and there(usually shady sites). Still keep a lookout on eBAY.
I can sell you mine next year.


----------



## Prashmith (Oct 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> The CPU of Lenovo Y500 is definitely more powerful(3-3.5x) than your desktop's.
> However, GT 650Ti is 2x more powerful than GT 650M.
> If you can arrange the SLI card to be imported to India somehow, you'll have a laptop more powerful than your desktop.
> 
> Also, SLI card code no. is GN36



for 30k rupees i can easily add a 650ti boost Sli And rival a gtx680 and  a speedy processor+4gb ram and still have some cash in hand,do you think getting the laptop will face me on downside i can currently run most games on Ultra,crysis 3 -Ultra at 30-40fps


----------



## seamon (Oct 24, 2014)

Prashmith said:


> for 30k rupees i can easily add a 650ti boost Sli And rival a gtx680 and  a speedy processor+4gb ram and still have some cash in hand,do you think getting the laptop will face me on downside i can currently run most games on Ultra,crysis 3 -Ultra at 30-40fps



Well, you can't compare  a desktop with a laptop.
Desktop restricts you to one desk.
Downside as in?


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey Guys, My Laptop y500's headphones jack is not working properly. When ever i plug my headphones/headset only one side is playing, however if i adjust it, the other side is playing. Either way, only one side works at the same time. Also Mic doesn't seem to work. Im thinking to take it to service center to fix it. Will they change only the jack or entire motherboard ?? How long does it take ??


----------



## seamon (Dec 12, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Hey Guys, My Laptop y500's headphones jack is not working properly. When ever i plug my headphones/headset only one side is playing, however if i adjust it, the other side is playing. Either way, only one side works at the same time. Also Mic doesn't seem to work. Im thinking to take it to service center to fix it. Will they change only the jack or entire motherboard ?? How long does it take ??



Are you talkin about the earphones given away with cellphones, imo I don't think those work. Also, laptop mic not working?


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> Are you talkin about the earphones given away with cellphones, imo I don't think those work. Also, laptop mic not working?


Previously it used to with with those mobile phones headset. Also I have tried over the ear headphones for pc with same result. The laptop's mic is working. The headphone's mic is not working.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 5, 2015)

Need to upgrade RAM from current 2*4gB 1600Mhz Ramaxel DDR3 to 2*8gB 1600mhz.
What brand and where to buy from?
Y500-GT750M


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2015)

Get Corsair Laptop DDR3 RAM, they are the best regarding warranty and performance..
Get them from amazon


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 6, 2015)

@Nerevarine
Amazon.in: Buy Corsair 8GB DDR3L Low Voltage 1.35V 1600Mhz Laptop Memory SODIMM (CMSO8GX3M1C1600C11) Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings

These are low voltage (1.35v) DDR3-*L *modules, the details on amazon says that they support 1.5v too. DDR3*L* is supposed to be backward compatible. So will these work?

I dont want to cross 4.5k*2 for the 2*8GB modules, so Vengeance series is out of question.

UPDATE-----
DDR3L Primer

This also states that:

"Systems that support conventional 1.5V DDR3 should have no trouble running DDR3L, but this compatibility doesn’t go the opposite direction; systems built around DDR3L are typically going to require DDR3L."


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2015)

Your current RAM, what voltage are they running on atm ? Use CPU-Z to find out..


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 6, 2015)

1.5v.
From 4th gen onwards its DDR3-*L*, mine is the 3630qm hence 1.5v. CPUZ reports the same.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2015)

Then a 1.35v DDR3 RAM should run fine according to Corsair official link no ?.. Im not certain as I have never tried this myself, it might be a good idea to wait for more replies.
In the meantime, Kingston 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 Laptop Memory RAM 8 GB | eBay.. here is a 1.5 v RAM you might be interested in..
Normally id ask that you avoid ebay and kingston because of risk of fakes but i have bought from that seller and i can say he's genuine
Still, the corsair ram should still be your first priority, should DDR3-L RAM work in your rig


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 6, 2015)

A friend will buy DDR3L for his Y50, will try that first in my Y500. If it works I will pull the trigger on DDR3L itself. Need at least 3hrs of mem testing first.


----------



## H2O (Jul 8, 2015)

Absolutely ****ed up ****.

My battery back-up had been showing 1 hr 45 mins as back-up for some months now. My warranty was going to expire in few days. So, I thought lets sort that issue and few others out. So, I called the customer care to register a complain this Satuday. The lady who attended my call told me, to use energy management and start battery gauge and accordingly she will tell me what to do next. She told me it will take four to five hours. I told her I would do that before I go to sleep since I had some work to do. She told me to do it and report the result on Monday, since Sunday was a holiday.

So, I did the battery gauge. Now the frustrating **** starts. After I did, I found out that my batter capacity was stuck at 52%. I was wondering why its not charging even though when I hovered the mouse over the battery button, it showed (plugged in, charging). So, I re-started the laptop and it was the same. Then, I just switched off the power button and my laptop shut down automatically. It was as if there was no battery and the electricity was directly running the laptop. I called the customer care again on Monday. That is when they reported me that the battery warranty is 1 year and not 2 years and told me to go to the service center and find out about the problem in details. So, I take it to the service center on Monday and gave them to sort it out. They told me to come after a day. I went there. They still hadn't sorted it out. Asked for one more day. So, today I go to the service center and told me there is issue with the battery and I have to replace it.

This really pissed me off big time because my laptop was running fine on battery before I had done the battery gauge. At least it was showing a back up of 1 hours 45 mins. So, I call the customer care again to inform them about their carelessness regarding this. I talk with one of their representatives and tell him the entire story. But, he says there are no complains registered on Saturday or Monday. Now, I totally lost it. I told him how the **** there are no bookings/complains/calls registered when I had called him three times? He asked me if I remember the name of the representative who picked up the call on Saturday or Monday. I didn't remember. So, I told him that. He said "Sorry. But, I can't do anything. Battery warranty is only for one year!". I told him again my laptop was running fine on battery before the whole battery gauge but he kept on repeating the same thing that "Sorry. But, I can't do anything. Battery warranty is only for one year!".

Absolutely pissed now. Next time I call, I will ask their names and full details. Can't ****ing trust them anymore really. Any idea what should I do?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2015)

If you still have ADP, they try to claim using that, otherwise you have to spend money


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2015)

Battery gauge reset/calibration in Lenovo y500 ****s with the laptop pretty hard.
Lenovo y500 Energy Management may destroy your motherboard

The battery reset didn't do anything to the battery, it just ruined the mobo.
So, go ahead blast at lenovo India via email. And write that THEY asked you to run the reset function. Ask for a motherboard replacement giving links to many forum threads on the internet showing the same issue. File the compliant and get a case ID before the warranty expires. The case can go on even after the warranty expires, but it needs to be lodged before the expiry.

Be confident and and say that your battery works fine in a friend's laptop and his doesn't charge in your's concluding that the laptop's battery management system fukced up. So the mobo needs replacement.


----
Reddit case


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2015)

This topic was covered in depth when this thread was around 100 odd pages and it was clearly decided and suggested not to use battery gauge settings.


----------



## H2O (Jul 23, 2015)

Meh. No use. I have to buy a new battery. F*ck Lenovo Customer Care.

Anyway, I need a suggestion, guys. The service center guys are saying that the original battery would cost around 5k and has a 1 year warranty. I am not sure if I could trust them regards to the authenticity of the battery because a week ago one of their engineers told me they don't have any original battery and the compatible one would cost around 5k. I asked if they could order it for me. He said, its not there with the distributors as well. Today, when I went there again and asked, they said, they have the original one and it would cost around 5k. Not sure if I could trust them!

I searched online and found that a compatible one would cost 1.7k and gives a 1 year warranty as well.

What do you all think I should do? Thanks!


----------



## PrasOnWeb (Jul 23, 2015)

H2O said:


> Meh. No use. I have to buy a new battery. F*ck Lenovo Customer Care.
> 
> Anyway, I need a suggestion, guys. The service center guys are saying that the original battery would cost around 5k and has a 1 year warranty. I am not sure if I could trust them regards to the authenticity of the battery because a week ago one of their engineers told me they don't have any original battery and the compatible one would cost around 5k. I asked if they could order it for me. He said, its not there with the distributors as well. Today, when I went there again and asked, they said, they have the original one and it would cost around 5k. Not sure if I could trust them!
> 
> ...



I would recommend that you buy the compatible one at 1.7K. You have already faced lenovo customer services. So, don't trust them again. Also, your initial 1 year warranty is over. In 5k, you can buy 3 compatible batteries i.e. 3 times. Seems like a safe bet.

If you are buying the replacement battery from ebay, please check seller credentials before placing an order. Even if costs 200-300 ruppes extra, I would recommend to buy only from reputed sellers. You don't want any hassles. do you?


----------



## H2O (Jul 24, 2015)

Any more suggestions, guys?

Where do you all reckon I should buy the batteries from?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 25, 2015)

[MENTION=188076]H2O[/MENTION]
Are you absolutely sure that a new battery will fix the issue, have you tried another battery?

From what i have found, the battery gauge reset blows a MOSFET on the mobo, which doesn't let you power on the laptop with the battery in.

So, a new battery won't help.
Try this to check:

1. Remove battery
1.5 Wait for 10-15s
2. Start laptop
3. Put the battery in without disconnecting the charger or shutting down the laptop.
4. Now, the battery should charge normally.
5. You will have to repeat steps 1-4 after every shutdown.

If this works then the MOSFET on mobo is fried, it's cheap to replace but probably difficult to find in India.
If the MOSFET is fried meaning mobo fault, then just do this in front of Lenovo service center ppl and demand for a new mobo and some serious apology.


----------



## H2O (Jul 26, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> [MENTION=188076]H2O[/MENTION]
> Are you absolutely sure that a new battery will fix the issue, have you tried another battery?
> 
> From what i have found, the battery gauge reset blows a MOSFET on the mobo, which doesn't let you power on the laptop with the battery in.
> ...



Naa mate. Didn't work. I had tried those steps around a week or so ago. Didn't work then. Not working now.

As for if the new battery would solve the issues, thats what I asked the Service Center guys and they said they don't have any back-up batteries to test on it. This is such a frustrating situation. I have no problem buying online but then don't from which seller in E-Bay/Flipkart/Amazon to buy it from.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 26, 2015)

Really weird.
What's your location, I might be able to provide y500 batteries for testing.
Or you could simply go to a nearby shop and ask for a compatible battery and see if it works, before buying.

- - - Updated - - -

Just saw your location, I cant help with batteries in Odisha. If you were in Delhi, i could have helped.

- - - Updated - - -

Go for local shops and try before you buy. That will help ascertain the problem.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 26, 2015)

Woah.. I was this close to perform battery gauge reset. This thread saved me.. Thanks guys.!!


----------



## H2O (Jul 27, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Really weird.
> What's your location, I might be able to provide y500 batteries for testing.
> Or you could simply go to a nearby shop and ask for a compatible battery and see if it works, before buying.
> 
> ...



Yep. Thats the plan.

But, If I need to buy it online, I have no idea where to buy it from!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 27, 2015)

H2O said:


> Yep. Thats the plan.
> 
> But, If I need to buy it online, I have no idea where to buy it from!



eBay.... Check seller before buying

Laptop Battery FOR Lenovo Ideapad Y400N Y410P Y490 Y500 Y510 Y590 L11L6R02SERIES | eBay


----------



## H2O (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok. I finally got a compatible battery. Cost me around 2.5k but at least I get the warranty for one year which would have been difficult to get had I bought it from online.

BTW, how much battery back-up are you all guys getting with the original battery?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 20, 2015)

My two year old battery (most of this 2yr period spent on AC adapter, too little battery cycles). I get around 3hrs on internet browsing at power saver and 30% brightness.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 20, 2015)

Pretty much same as [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION], I can watch 2 movies (approx 100hrs each) with powersaver and Least brightness (I watch at nights).


----------



## H2O (Aug 20, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> My two year old battery (most of this 2yr period spent on AC adapter, too little battery cycles). I get around 3hrs on internet browsing at power saver and 30% brightness.





ariftwister said:


> Pretty much same as Utkarsh2008, I can watch 2 movies (approx 100hrs each) with powersaver and Least brightness (I watch at nights).




Hmmm.

I am getting around 2hrs 10 mins with 100% brightness in this new one.

There is no way to quantify the brightness, right? Or do you use any other software for battery?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 20, 2015)

[MENTION=188076]H2O[/MENTION]
With windows 10 its easy to set a % for the brightness. 


*i.imgur.com/UrjuEnm.png
^^ My battery, laptop purchased on 19th June, 2013. Daily usage but mostly plugged in.

BatteryInfoView - View battery information on laptops / netbooks


----------



## H2O (Aug 20, 2015)

Aaah. Thanks, bro.

BTW, any idea how much time Windows 10 takes to be downloaded and installed?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 20, 2015)

@H2O 
It took a total of <20 minutes (15-17) right from download to complete install, but I have a 20mbps (2.5mBps) connection and a SSD (250gB 840evo MSATA for windows partition).


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 22, 2015)

I get battery life of 2:30 hrs in power saver, ~70% brightness & airplane mode (basically while watching a movie....... I can't watch DDLJ )

For me, Win 10 installation took 15min. I installed it from iso with the help of my pen drive
(Note: My pen drive is sandisk extreme & my C drive is a Crucial mSATA SSD)

For my friends, it took approx 40mins from the moment installation began


----------



## H2O (Sep 9, 2015)

Guys. Wanted to know something. I have forgotten. But did Lenovo give us Windows 8 Pro or Windows 8 SL?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 9, 2015)

[MENTION=188076]H2O[/MENTION]
Windows 8 SL


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 9, 2015)

H2O said:


> Guys. Wanted to know something. I have forgotten. But did Lenovo give us Windows 8 Pro or Windows 8 SL?





Utkarsh2008 said:


> [MENTION=188076]H2O[/MENTION]
> Windows 8 SL



Guys do any of you experience problems with bluetooth in Win10?

It was initially working in Win10 but stopped working after few days


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 9, 2015)

[MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]
I use the Intel 7260ac HMPCIE wifi card with built in Bluetooth with default windows drivers and the modded BIOS to allow non-whitelisted hardware. 
I have had no problems with Bluetooth or anything else because of the WiFi card or modded BIOS.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 9, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]
> I use the Intel 7260ac HMPCIE wifi card with built in Bluetooth with default windows drivers and the modded BIOS to allow non-whitelisted hardware.
> I have had no problems with Bluetooth or anything else because of the WiFi card or modded BIOS.



Are you using an external one??
I don't know what BT device is inside the laptop


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 9, 2015)

[MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]
No, I just replaced the 2230 Intel with the half mini PCIe card I bought for 26usd.

The WiFi card Intel 2230 has both Bluetooth and Wi-Fi. My 7260ac also has both.

You may want to try a driver rollback or driver update from Intel's download centre.


----------



## H2O (Sep 9, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> [MENTION=188076]H2O[/MENTION]
> Windows 8 SL



Thanks. I am assuming you have upgraded it to Windows 10 SL then?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yup. To check you can run winver command.

- - - Updated - - -



H2O said:


> Thanks. I am assuming you have upgraded it to Windows 10 SL then?



No, I upgraded win 8.1 to pro and then win 10 came out, so i got pro. I need some pro features like hyper v. Hence the upgrade.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 9, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Guys do any of you experience problems with bluetooth in Win10?
> 
> It was initially working in Win10 but stopped working after few days



My bluetooth never worked after I updated to 8.1. At first I thought it was driver issue and updated the driver, then got BSOD often and this driver was the culprit. So got rid of it when i rolled back to Win 8 (for different reasons). It doesn't bother me because I barely use any BT devices with my laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 9, 2015)

Updating the drivers worked


----------



## H2O (Sep 9, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> No, I upgraded win 8.1 to pro and then win 10 came out, so i got pro. I need some pro features like hyper v. Hence the upgrade.



How did you upgrade it from Win 8.1 to Pro?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 9, 2015)

H2O said:


> How did you upgrade it from Win 8.1 to Pro?



Buy Pro n clean install it


----------



## H2O (Sep 10, 2015)

Hmmm Thanks.

I will stick with SL version as of now. Clean installed it though!

BTW Guys, I installed all the latest drivers for Windows 10. But didn't find the Energy/Battery Management Driver. Any solutions?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 10, 2015)

SL is fine if you dont need advanced features which Pro provides.

Energy management drivers for win8.1 work fine for me on 10 Pro.


----------



## H2O (Sep 10, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> SL is fine if you dont need advanced features which Pro provides.



Yeah.

BTW, you find any driver for the energy management?


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey Guys, after 2 years of purchase, I feel my Y500's JBL speakers have degraded - both volume and quality. Not fully degraded but i can sense the difference. . How is your speakers ??


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 10, 2015)

Listen to another Y500 mine haven't degraded at all.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 11, 2015)

My laptop's speakers were replaced in January

- - - Updated - - -



H2O said:


> Yeah.
> 
> BTW, you find any driver for the energy management?



Install the win 8 version present in your D drive, it works


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 23, 2015)

I originally got my laptop from the US so I got the US socket style power cord.
I need an Indian standard power cord, purchased a desi "terabyte" branded generic power cord and it lasted a month and then got burnt, thankfully the adapter was unharmed.

Which brand and from where should I buy the cord in Delhi or online.


----------



## seamon (Oct 24, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> I originally got my laptop from the US so I got the US socket style power cord.
> I need an Indian standard power cord, purchased a desi "terabyte" branded generic power cord and it lasted a month and then got burnt, thankfully the adapter was unharmed.
> 
> Which brand and from where should I buy the cord in Delhi or online.



NVM ~snip~


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 29, 2015)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
I got this EPIC nice-est fitting socket adapter from a local shop for 85 bucks. Works like a charm with the US type power cord.

GoldMedal 3 PIN TRAVEL MULTI PLUG Spice 3 Pin Travel Adaptor [PACK OF 1]: Amazon.in: Clothing & Accessories


----------



## seamon (Oct 29, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
> I got this EPIC nice-est fitting socket adapter from a local shop for 85 bucks. Works like a charm with the US type power cord.
> 
> GoldMedal 3 PIN TRAVEL MULTI PLUG Spice 3 Pin Travel Adaptor [PACK OF 1]: Amazon.in: Clothing & Accessories



I use this.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 29, 2015)

seamon said:


> I use this.


Works good with SLi power requirements?
If mine fails I will give this one a try.
So far, I have tried 2 of the desi power cords, some terabyte one. They burnt in a month.


----------



## seamon (Oct 29, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Works good with SLi power requirements?
> If mine fails I will give this one a try.
> So far, I have tried 2 of the desi power cords, some terabyte one. They burnt in a month.



Yes. It is safe too because it has the ground pin. Running for 2+ years so far.


----------



## vigneshn92 (Nov 3, 2015)

Currently having a problem with my Y500. The past few days, there are green distorted lines (screen flickering as well) all over the screen. After adjusting the screen to a certain angle it seems fine, otherwise the issue persists. Do you think the display is damaged or would it be the case of a small loose connection ?


----------



## anikesh102 (Nov 9, 2015)

vigneshn92 said:


> Currently having a problem with my Y500. The past few days, there are green distorted lines (screen flickering as well) all over the screen. After adjusting the screen to a certain angle it seems fine, otherwise the issue persists. Do you think the display is damaged or would it be the case of a small loose connection ?


I am facing same issue from past 2 months. Not sure what is the exact issue.
I am seeing Red distorted lines, Maybe its a display issue or Screen replacement is needed.


----------



## jamiejako (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi guys,
I want to update the RAM of my Y500 to 16gb. It currently has a Samsung 8gb 2rx8 pc3-12800s-11-11-f3 in one slot and the other is empty. I can't find this exact model anywhere. Is it ok to use a DDR3L model RAM? Has anyone here upgraded? Any recommendations? 
This is the one I found :

Corsair 8GB DDR3L Low Voltage 1.35V 1600Mhz Laptop Memory SODIMM (CMSO8GX3M1C1600C11) *www.amazon.in/dp/B00EHJ5U0K/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awd_EmAqwbWZCD1C0

Will it be compatible?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 10, 2015)

I would say stick to 1.5V ones

This one maybe:
*www.flipkart.com/transcend-jetram-ddr3-8-gb-laptop-dram-jm1600ksh-8g/p/itmdfzhzpkamgyjz?pid=RAMDFZHXDGVCUQNW&al=pwu7NmBtA0vH%2Bxy%2FyN%2F%2FocldugMWZuE7%2BW7da8XnwKTvRAnapMeqtdLr0k6EUxn3IPCIMuhmBC8%3D&ref=L%3A4270915805275442217&srno=b_6


----------



## jamiejako (Nov 10, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> I would say stick to 1.5V ones
> 
> This one maybe:
> *www.flipkart.com/transcend-jetram-ddr3-8-gb-laptop-dram-jm1600ksh-8g/p/itmdfzhzpkamgyjz?pid=RAMDFZHXDGVCUQNW&al=pwu7NmBtA0vH%2Bxy%2FyN%2F%2FocldugMWZuE7%2BW7da8XnwKTvRAnapMeqtdLr0k6EUxn3IPCIMuhmBC8%3D&ref=L%3A4270915805275442217&srno=b_6



Thanks for the reply. It seems the Corsair supports 1.5V too.

I see in your signature that you've added a 120gb ssd. Which model is it? I'm planning on buying a 250gb Crucial msata. Did you face any problems in installing and configuring it?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 11, 2015)

jamiejako said:


> Thanks for the reply. It seems the Corsair supports 1.5V too.
> 
> I see in your signature that you've added a 120gb ssd. Which model is it? I'm planning on buying a 250gb Crucial msata. Did you face any problems in installing and configuring it?



I have Crucial M500
Installation was easy

As far as configuring goes, cloning my C drive took a lot of time & was a bit complicated (No problem if you opt for clean Windows installation)

At price are you getting 250GB mSATA ?


----------



## jamiejako (Nov 11, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> I have Crucial M500
> Installation was easy
> 
> As far as configuring goes, cloning my C drive took a lot of time & was a bit complicated (No problem if you opt for clean Windows installation)
> ...


At 9k, here's the amazon link :

Crucial MX200 250GB mSATA SSD *www.amazon.in/dp/B00RQA6LFA/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awd_M9WqwbJG4MF7C


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 11, 2015)

jamiejako said:


> At 9k, here's the amazon link :
> 
> Crucial MX200 250GB mSATA SSD *www.amazon.in/dp/B00RQA6LFA/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awd_M9WqwbJG4MF7C



If you are open to importing, check this
Amazon.com: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB mSATA 2-Inch SSD (MZ-M5E250BW): Computers & Accessories

If you don't know, Samsung has the best SSDs


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 25, 2015)

To all the Y500 users, post all the problems that your laptop has (or had a while back but it has been repaired now) ?

Problems my laptop has:
- LAN port not working
- 3.5mm jack gives problems (works sometimes, otherwise doesn't)
- Recently my laptop stopped charging (not the problem of charger or battery, checked those with another Y500)

I've made up my mind to never buy a Lenovo laptop again & advise others the same


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> To all the Y500 users, post all the problems that your laptop has (or had a while back but it has been repaired now) ?
> 
> Problems my laptop has:
> - LAN port not working
> ...


My Y500 display started flickering after one year of purchase... Then one fine day, out of the blue, the display just sent dead with a little smoke coming out of the display hinges... I disassembled it and found that the hinges had a design issue such that the display cable was always getting worn down due to friction whenever I opened or closed my laptop... After that, I started connecting my laptop to an external display and after a couple of months, the power button went kaput... 

Needed to switch on the laptop with the one key recovery... Also, once when I replaced the thermal paste, I noticed that the thermal paste that they provided was not evenly distributed... Very poor manufacturer!!! :-@

Don't think I am an isolated case but no Lenovo product for me from now on... 

I pity the guy on this forum who blindly promote Lenovo Y50-70 without any first hand knowledge... 


TL, DR: Lenovo Y500 sux, got an Asus laptop instead!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 26, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> To all the Y500 users, post all the problems that your laptop has (or had a while back but it has been repaired now) ?
> 
> Problems my laptop has:
> - LAN port not working
> ...



- 3.5mm jack started misbehaving sometimes, then it stopped working completely. (Though its now fixed through warranty)
- (Sometimes) USB 3.0 ports stops working, although this issue can only be reproduced if i connect my WD External Drive. Not sure which is the faulty one here.
- (Sometimes) GPU starts throttling when playing heavy games in Optimized Battery Health Mode, will work fine after i switch to Maximum Battery Life mode.


----------



## AshurainX (Jan 20, 2016)

I need to clean install the OS on a new hdd and for that I need to download the media creation tool from the microsoft website. The problem is that, I know my laptop had windows 8 single language but i'm not sure if its the "single language with bing" version or the one without bing. Also I need to know what the laptop's default language was....english uk or us 

Greatly appreciate any help you guys can give me cos mine's a limited data connection and I don't want to download all the versions 

ps: bought the laptop from flipkart


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2016)

Guys, my Y500's screen has a bluish hue now. Any ideas on solving it?

Did some tinkering in NVIDIA control panel, but still it isn't as good as it should be


----------



## ariftwister (May 9, 2016)

Anyone Tried win 10 upgrade on our laptops?? Did anyone face issues with drivers etc ??

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> Guys, my Y500's screen has a bluish hue now. Any ideas on solving it?
> 
> Did some tinkering in NVIDIA control panel, but still it isn't as good as it should be



Again... RIP to that Guy.. IYKWIM


----------



## omega44-xt (May 9, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Anyone Tried win 10 upgrade on our laptops?? Did anyone face issues with drivers etc ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Win 10 works fine in Y500 & the screen's blueness was almost gone with a lot of colour tinkering in nvidia control panel. If he decides to format the OS, he will be shocked to see a bluish screen


----------



## ariftwister (May 11, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Win 10 works fine in Y500 & the screen's blueness was almost gone with a lot of colour tinkering in nvidia control panel. If he decides to format the OS, he will be shocked to see a bluish screen




Do you have any pictures of the blueish tint ?  Also do you recommend Dirty install or clean install ?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 11, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Do you have any pictures of the blueish tint ?  Also do you recommend Dirty install or clean install ?



No more... If you want to see how it would have looked, just increase the blues from nvidia control panel

I'll recommend clean install


----------



## ariftwister (May 11, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> No more... If you want to see how it would have looked, just increase the blues from nvidia control panel
> 
> I'll recommend clean install


But then I'll lose Lenovo Softwares such as One key recovery and power management right? At least that's what happened when I clean installed to 8.1

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (May 11, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> But then I'll lose Lenovo Softwares such as One key recovery and power management right? At least that's what happened when I clean installed to 8.1
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk



I had those in D drive. I just backed up Dolby.... After Win10 upgrade, power management & dolby worked fine... I messed up onekey recovery while migrating OS to SSD, so I don't know if it will work in Win10


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (May 18, 2016)

Mine still runs like a champ, it is my primary machine which serves me from entertainment to development.

Running a 250gB 840evo MSATA for OS.
Intel 7260ac WiFi card.
1x750m
750 days of warranty left. (Had 5yr)

Some pointers:
The display flicker is due to the LCD cable, it may also render the camera useless over time.

Go for Samsung SSDs, I have seen Kingston one's fail in other laptops.

I never had any sort of blueish tint ever, running Win10 Pro and Ubuntu 16.04.

Nvidia drivers work just fine.

Battery gives about 2-3 hrs of internet+ development usage(node+angular/Android)

Dolby digital plus requires you to download the drivers from y700 drivers page, it works flawlessly.

Only gripe, it isn't hackintosh-able.
Would have worked with xcode like a boss.

*Touchwood*


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello Guys!! Finally I am in a unique situation which I can post here to ask for help.

I have a few years old* Lenovo Ideapad Y500 * and unsurprisingly, its HDD is dying, so I am in need of another HDD. Here comes the bonus : My brother promised to buy me a SSD if i could complete a project for him. So I guess I'll have a SSD in few months as well. 

Now this laptop has ULTRABAY feature meaning you can remove the DVD drive n replace it with HDD caddy for additional storage. As I hardly use the DVD drive, I am gonna put it to good use!!

So these are my options:


 Buy New HDD and replace it the dying one, then later replace it with SSD (terrible choice, waste of at least 1 HDD)
 Buy new HDD and replace it the dying one, then buy mSATA SSD and add it to mSATA slot (not bad but waste of money in mSATA SSD)
 Buy new HDD with HDD caddy, switch the dying one to caddy and place the new HDD in primary slot. What to do with SSD?

What to do??


Bonus Questions
Is buying mSATA SSD future proof??
Apart from HDD dying, what are the things that may break down in old Laptops??


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 3, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Hello Guys!! Finally I am in a unique situation which I can post here to ask for help.
> 
> I have a few years old* Lenovo Ideapad Y500 * and unsurprisingly, its HDD is dying, so I am in need of another HDD. Here comes the bonus : My brother promised to buy me a SSD if i could complete a project for him. So I guess I'll have a SSD in few months as well.
> 
> ...



Good to know that your Y500 is still alive & well.

Do this: Buy new HDD with HDD caddy, place the new one to caddy and SSD in primary slot (or vice versa). Buy a external case for HDD & use your old one as ext one.

Future problems: I'm listing the problems which my friend's Y500 currently has (it is 3+ years old):
- Keyboard problem: "/" gets entered at random places at random times
- Right side ports aren't working
- Excessive heating while gaming resulting in CPU throttling, which results in fps drops mid game. HWMonitor shows CPU temps close to 93C always, GPU above 87C or so.

mSATA isn't futureproof. No new laptops use it. Nowadays everything is M.2


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 4, 2017)

anupam_pb said:


> Good to know that your Y500 is still alive & well.
> 
> Do this: Buy new HDD with HDD caddy, place the new one to caddy and SSD in primary slot (or vice versa). Buy a external case for HDD & use your old one as ext one.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Reply man.. Appreciate it!!

Thankfully, I bought Gamepad and new keyboard to play button smashing games!! So my keyboard is good.. No problems so far..
By right side ports, do you mean Headphone jack?? It already went kaput but it was at the end of 2nd year, so got it replaced at warranty!!
Heating is there.. But I don't game now a days- at least not heavy gaming. I play only indie games!! 

Everybody is against buying mSATA, so I am dropping the idea!!


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 20, 2017)

Update :

Bought WD 250GB SSD after some googling, trail and error method, finally able to install SSD and preserve the OKR.!!


----------

